# What Manga have you read today? Vol.2



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2011)

Due to the latest prunings, we're being a bit more careful in letting threads go beyond 500 pages.


*Today:*

_Change 123_ (Ch.60) *[END]*
_Frogman_ (Ch.23)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.92)
_Living Dead!_ (Ch.1-2)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.12-14)
_Night Wizard Variable Witch_ (Ch.3-4)
_Rappi Rangai_ (Ch.37)
_Tsukiyo no Fromage_ (Ch.10)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.32)


----------



## Bleach (Jan 8, 2011)

Iris Zero 8
Countrouble 5-7


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2011)

Light Wing 6-7


----------



## S (Jan 8, 2011)

Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi 1-12


----------



## Taofizzle (Jan 8, 2011)

kekkaishi.


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2011)

Psyren 145 (re read)


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 8, 2011)

almost caught up to Takemitsu Zamurai


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 8, 2011)

Ichiban ushiro no Daimaou 13-15

Flame of Recca 268-280


----------



## Smoke (Jan 8, 2011)

La mosca 1-35
High school 21


----------



## Blade (Jan 8, 2011)

Ushio to Tora 233


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 8, 2011)

doing some catching up on ultimo and kurohime


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 8, 2011)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.24
xxxHolic Ch.154


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 8, 2011)

Kekkaishi 333-334
Lequios 1-2
Bartender 42
Break Blade 39
Fool for the City 2
Frogman 23
Gamble Fish 57
Iris Zero 8
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 79
Kimi no Iru Machi 118
Light Wing 7
Magi 5
Over Rev 88
Shibatora 39


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Jan 8, 2011)

Kyou Koi wo Hajimemasu ch 53
Barajou no Kiss ch 11 ~ 21 
Faster than a Kiss ch 11 ~ 16
She's Scary ch 1 ~ 5
He's Dedicated to Roses ch 1 ~ 7


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 8, 2011)

*Naruto* ch. 383-416
*Fairy Tail* ch. 217


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 9, 2011)

Fairy Tail 217


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 9, 2011)

Fairy Tail 217


----------



## Lupin (Jan 9, 2011)

Garasu Bijin Chapter 1.
Shining @ Your Fingertip Chapter 1.
Living Dead! Chapter 2.
School Shock: Gun and Blade (Chapter 11.1)


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 9, 2011)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 217


----------



## Blade (Jan 9, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock 20
Fairy Tail 217


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 9, 2011)

Rosario + Vampire Ch.36


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 9, 2011)

Franken Fran 46
Sun Ken Rock 21


----------



## Smoke (Jan 9, 2011)

Genshiken 1-55


----------



## Gecka (Jan 9, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Genshiken 1-55



Dude, same here.

I read every chapter


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 9, 2011)

*ULTIMO* vol. 1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2011)

*Today:*


_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.114)
_Cosplay Animal_ (Ch.4)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.217)
_Genshiken Nidaime_ (Ch.3)
_Gou-Dere Bishoujo Nagihara Sora_ (Ch.3)
_Hetakoi_ (Ch.30-31)
_Hikarism_ (Ch.1)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.4)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.8)
_Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou_ (Ch.12)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.15)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.313)
_Megane-chan_ (Ch.1)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.15)
_Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai_ (Ch.12)
_Shiki Tsukai_ (Ch.1-5)
_Smash!_ (Ch.135)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Aeon (Jan 10, 2011)

*Arago* Chapter 50
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 217
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 334
*Break Blade* Chapter 39
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 114
*Detective Conan* Chapter 760
_*Bloody Monday Season 2*_ Chapter 54


----------



## Smoke (Jan 10, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Dude, same here.
> 
> I read every chapter



RIGHT?!!?




Once I started, I couldn't stop.





I just recently(like an hour ago) found out that there's a part 2



so add

Genshiken 56-59


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 10, 2011)

Genshiken 01-20 (Dang, you got my curiosity and i followed you )
Black & white 01-05
Biomega 01-10
Eden it's an endless world 10-20


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 10, 2011)

xxxHolic Ch.155


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 10, 2011)

*Naruto* ch. 417-430
*Yozakura Quartet* ch. 46
*Defense Devil* ch. 79
*Noblesse* ch. 167


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2011)

*Today:*

_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.44)
_Kitsune no Yomeiri_ (Ch.7)
_Lotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.14)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.51-52)
_Pokemon Black and White_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 11, 2011)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.25


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 11, 2011)

*Billy Bat* ch. 47
*Yandere Kanojo* ch. 23
*The Breaker: NW* ch. 12
*Hokenshitsu no Shinigami* ch. 28


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 11, 2011)

3x3 eyes 1-3
Kara no Kyoukai 1-2
Blast 12
Change 123 60
Chaser 17
City Hunter 60
D-Frag 14
Fairy Tail 217
Gas Mask Girl 6
Green Boy 12
Hanza Sky 9
School Shock 11a
Soul Eater 81
Sun-Ken Rock 21
The Breaker New Waves 12
The World God Only Knows 127
Zetman 158


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2011)

*Today:*



_D-Frag!_ (Ch.14)
_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Vol.3; Ch.32-34)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.8)
_Metal Heart_ (Ch.24)
_Nyotai-ka_ (Ch.20-21)
_Oto x Maho_ (Ch.14)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.127)
_Transfer Students_ (One Shot)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.23)


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 11, 2011)

Change 123 57-60 [end]


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 12, 2011)

Jojo's Bizzare Adventure Part 1: Phantom Blood... all of it 

Onwards to part 2


----------



## The Virgin (Jan 12, 2011)

None for today. I was waiting when the latest Naruto manga will be coming out. It really is taking quite long.......


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 12, 2011)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventures  Chapter 325-351
Monster Hunter Trip Edition Special One-Shot!


----------



## Smoke (Jan 12, 2011)

Kaicho wa maid sama 1-30
nana to kaoru 46
twgok 127


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 12, 2011)

Fairy Tale 216.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 12, 2011)

One Piece 610
Bleach 433
Wolf guy 75
The Breaker: New waves 12


----------



## Smoke (Jan 12, 2011)

One Piece 610
Bleach 433
Hajime no Ippo 921
HSDK 413


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 12, 2011)

xxxHolic Ch.156
Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.26


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 12, 2011)

Bleach 432, & 433.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2011)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.433)
_Bousou Shojo_ (Ch.6)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.303)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.413)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.28)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.46)
_Oto x Maho_ (Ch.15)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.7)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 12, 2011)

Naruto  523
 Bleach  433
 One  Piece 610


----------



## Kirin (Jan 12, 2011)

Naruto 523


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2011)

Shaman King vol. 6-7


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 12, 2011)

*Naruto* ch. 523
*Bleach* ch. 433
*One Piece* ch. 610
*School Schock* ch. 1-6


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 13, 2011)

One Piece 610
Bleach 433
Naruto 523


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 13, 2011)

Bastard!! volumes 5-10


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 13, 2011)

Psyren 30-65
Saint Seiya Episode G 35-38


----------



## Aeon (Jan 13, 2011)

*Bleach* Chapter 433
*Naruto* Chapter 523
*One Piece* Chapter 610


----------



## Smoke (Jan 13, 2011)

Naruto 523
Kaicho wa maid sama 30-56


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 13, 2011)

Naruto 523


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 13, 2011)

*Naruto *Chapter 523
*Bleach* Chapter 433
*One Piece* Chapter 610
*Hajime No Ippo* Chapter 921
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!*Chapter 321


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 13, 2011)

One Piece Chapter 610
Naruto Chapter 523
Bleach 433
Sun-Ken Rock Chapter 21


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 13, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 321
Toriko Chapter 125


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 13, 2011)

One Piece Ch.610


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2011)

*Today:*

_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.62)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.72)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.58)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.92)
_Kaichuu!_ (Ch.6)
_K?mpfer_ (Ch.23)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.321)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.13)
_Little Busters!_ (Ch.10)
_Naruto_ (Ch.523)
_Samurai High School_ (Ch.11)
_Tsukihime_ (Ch.69)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.10)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.66)


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 13, 2011)

*Hitman Reborn* ch. 321
*Kampfer* ch. 23
*Nononono* ch. 87-88
*School Shock* ch. 7-11


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 14, 2011)

Rosario + Vampire Ch.37


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 14, 2011)

Kimi no iru machi 119 (dat rage )
The Breaker - New Waves 13
History Strongest Disciple Kenichi 413
Toriko 125
Sun Ken Rock 21


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 14, 2011)

Bastard!! volume 11


----------



## Blade (Jan 14, 2011)

One Piece 610
Toriko 125


----------



## God Movement (Jan 14, 2011)

JJBA 126       .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2011)

Freezing 1-10


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 14, 2011)

*Donten Prism Solar Car* ch. 4
*Medaka Box* ch. 74-79


----------



## Epik High (Jan 14, 2011)

*Area no Kishi* - _chapter 62_.
*Cage of Eden* - _chapter 72_.
*Sun Ken-Rock* - _chapter 21_.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 14, 2011)

The Breaker 1-10 (Reread)
Addicted to Curry 69
Bakuman 116
Billy Bat 47
Bleach 433
Gamble Fish 58
Green Boy 13
Gundam Sousei 21
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 80
Kimi no Iru Machi 119
Last Inning 63
Mahou Sensei Negima 313
Naruto 523
One Piece 610
Toriko 125


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 14, 2011)

_Ashita no Joe_ c.1 - 10
_Takemitsu Zamurai_ c.62 - 70
_Ore to Akuma no Blues_ c.14 - 28 (end)
_The Hour of the Mice_ c.1 - 38 (end)
_Vinland Saga_ c.1 - 4


----------



## Aeon (Jan 14, 2011)

*Bakuman* Chapter 116
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 115
*Detective Conan* Chapter 761
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 321
*The Breaker: New Waves* Chapter 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2011)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.116)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.119)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.41)


----------



## Smoke (Jan 15, 2011)

Breaker NW 12-13
Green Boy 1-13


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jan 15, 2011)

Naruto: Code Mafia. 1-4


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 15, 2011)

Reread Toriko 1 to 30


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 15, 2011)

Shin Prince of Tennis Chapter 41
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Chapter 368-371


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 15, 2011)

Reread Toriko 31 to 60


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 15, 2011)

Bakuman 114.


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 15, 2011)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 82
*Fairy Tail *Chapter 218


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2011)

Fairy Tail 218


----------



## Face (Jan 15, 2011)

One Piece 610
Naruto 523
Bleach 433
Fairy Tail 218
The Breaker: New Waves 13


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Jan 15, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! ~ Ch 321
Naruto ~ ch 523


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 15, 2011)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Chapter 378-402


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 15, 2011)

Fairy Tail 218
Toriko 61 to 70


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 15, 2011)

Fairy Tail 218


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2011)

Light Wing 8


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 15, 2011)

*Air Gear* Chapter 288-301
*Dengeki Daisy *Chapter 24-29
*Rosario-Vampire II*Chapter 38


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2011)

Cage of Eden 72


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 15, 2011)

Fairy Tail c.218
Soul Eater c.82
Air Gear c.301
Bambino c.54 and 55
Katana c.11
Kyou Kara Ore Wa! c.207
Rosario to Vampire II c.38
Kekkaishi c.334 and 335
Zippy Ziggy c.45
Ppoi! c.1-12
Ninohime no Monogatari c.1-3 (end)
G-Maru Edition c.1-3


----------



## Laxus (Jan 15, 2011)

Soul Eater Chapter 82
Fairy Tail Chapter 218
Naruto 523
Bleach 433


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 15, 2011)

Fairy Tale 218.


----------



## Sassy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hitman Reborn 321
Soul Eater 82
Air Gear 301


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2011)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas 210


----------



## ZyX (Jan 15, 2011)

Kampfer 23
B Gata H Kei 84
Fairy Tail 218
Rosario-Vampire II 38


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2011)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.301)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.115)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.218)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.334-335)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.55)
_Mei no Naisho_ (Ch.7)
_Muramasa_ (Ch.4-6)
_Q.E.D. Shomei Shuryo_ (Ch.17)
_Onikiri-sama wa Hakoiri Musume_ (Ch.14)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.38)
_Sundome_ (Ch.59-68)
_Tsukihime_ (Ch.70)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.44.5)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 15, 2011)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.27


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 15, 2011)

*Soul Eater* ch. 82
*Fairy Tail* ch. 218
*Yozakura Quartet* ch. 47
*The Breaker: NW* ch. 13


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 15, 2011)

_Fragments_ c.1 & 2
_Suiiki_ c.1 - 5
_Hiroki Endo's Tanpenshu_ c.1 - 7 (end)
_Kakutoshi no Yume_ c.1 - 7 (end)
_Blame Gakuen! And So On_ c.1 - 11 (end)
_Tekkon Kinkreet_ c.1 - 11


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 15, 2011)

Bambino 54-55
The Breaker 11-20 (reread)
Fairy Tail 218
Fool for the City 3
Light Wing 8
Magi 8
Soul Eater 82


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 15, 2011)

Soul Eater 81.


----------



## Soul (Jan 16, 2011)

Soul Eater, 82.
Again.


----------



## Blade (Jan 16, 2011)

Blast 11-12


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 16, 2011)

Dragon Ball 145.


----------



## Laxus (Jan 16, 2011)

Yankee-kun to  Megane-chan chapter 123


----------



## Smoke (Jan 16, 2011)

Fairy Tail 218
Green Boy 14
Ouran HS host Club 1-7


----------



## Saturday (Jan 16, 2011)

Fairy Tail-218
Beelzebub: 87-91


----------



## Blade (Jan 16, 2011)

Ushio to Tora  236


----------



## TenshiNeko (Jan 16, 2011)

New Prince of Tennis, first 8 chapters


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 16, 2011)

Bleach 433 again.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 16, 2011)

xxxHolic Ch.157


----------



## Blade (Jan 16, 2011)

Defense Devil 79


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 16, 2011)

Hunter X Hunter 45.


----------



## Blade (Jan 16, 2011)

Ushio to Tora  238-240


----------



## Epik High (Jan 16, 2011)

*Bambino!* - _chapter 54-57_.
*Kamen Teacher* - _Vol.04 Ch.035: The Last Supplementary Lesson_.
*Takemitsu Zamurai* - _chapter 65-70_.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 16, 2011)

Knite ch.1-3
Wolf Guy ch.75


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2011)

*Today:*


_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei!_ (Ch.12)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.21)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.65)
_Koibito Play_ (Ch.18)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.314)
_Majo no Kishi_ (Ch.7) *[END]*
_Metal Heart_ (Ch.25)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.42)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.3)
_Samurai High School_  (Ch.12)
_Shi ni Itaru Yamai_ (Ch.4-5)
_Sugar☆Family_ (Ch.8)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.123)


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 16, 2011)

*Billy Bat* ch. 48
*Hokenshitsu no Shinigami* ch. 29


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 16, 2011)

Good Ending c.65
Shin Prince of Tennis c.42
Kimi ga Uso o Tsuita c.9
Bambino c.56 and 57
Hareluya II Boy c.268
Higanjima c.54
Kenka Shoubai c.9
Rashanu c.2
Ryuushika Ryuushika c.15
Samurai High School c.12
Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru c.22
Sprite c.5
The Breaker: New Waves c.13
The Meteor c.13
Yankee-kun to Megane-chan c.123
Femme Fatale c.1 and 2
Blood Lad c.1
Ctrl+T c.Awaiting Spring


----------



## Griever (Jan 17, 2011)

Mahou Sensei Negima ch.314

A slow manga reading day for me.


----------



## Spork (Jan 17, 2011)

The Breaker: New Wave – Ch. 13
Code Breaker: – Ch. 115
New Price of Tennis – Ch. 41-42
Beelzebub – Ch. 92


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 17, 2011)

Beelzebub Chapter 92
GE - Good Ending Chapter 65


----------



## Aeon (Jan 17, 2011)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 82
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 218
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 335
*The Breaker: New Waves* Chapter 13


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 17, 2011)

Rosario + Vampire Ch.38
xxxHolic Ch.158


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 17, 2011)

Defense Devil 60.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2011)

*Today:*

_En Passant_ (Ch.12)
_Hetakoi_ (Ch.32-33)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.9)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.31-34)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.16)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.6)


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 17, 2011)

_National Quiz_ c.1 - 44 (end)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 17, 2011)

Char's deleted affair chapter 9


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 17, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland 41
The Breaker: new waves 13

Sun-Ken Rock 21-22


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 18, 2011)

*Nononono* ch. 89
*Noblesse* ch. 168


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 18, 2011)

Kuroshitsuji 53


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 18, 2011)

Tower of God c.28
Koibito Play c.18
Sun-Ken Rock c.22
Soul Eater Not! c.1
Hajime no Ippo c.922
Billy Bat c.48
Mahou Sensei Negima c.314
Kuragehime c.11
Aphorism c.9
En Passant c.12
+C Sword and Cornett c.24
City Hunter c.61
Kyou Kara Ore Wa! c.208
Deadman Wonderland c.41
Alpine Rose c.13
Ah! My Goddess c.266
Baggataway c.11
Bambino c.58 and 59
Beezlebub c.92
Detective Conan c.761
High School c.23
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami c.29
Kuroshitsuji c.53
La Corda D’Oro c.72
Miyori no Mori c.5
Noblesse c.168
Nononono c.89
Noririn c.13
Ran to Haiiro no Sekai c.2
Soil c.46
Those Who Chase Ageha c.12


----------



## Aeon (Jan 18, 2011)

*Soul Eater Not!* Chapter 01


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 18, 2011)

*Soul Eater Not!* Chapter 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 18, 2011)

Soul Eater Not! 01


----------



## Laxus (Jan 18, 2011)

Soul Eater Not! 01


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 18, 2011)

_Takemitsu Zamurai_ c.72 - 83 (end)
_Aruku Hito_ c.1 - 18 (end)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 18, 2011)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.28


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 18, 2011)

Ichigo 100% 11.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 18, 2011)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Chapter 431-435


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2011)

*Today:*


_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.93)
_Near Equal_ (Ch.1)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.43)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.55) *The actual one...*
_Sensei Anone_ (One Shot)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.128)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.33)
_World! Bring it On_ (Vol.6; Ch.1)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.243)


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 18, 2011)

*Billy Bat* ch. 49
*Soul Eater Not!* ch. 1


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 18, 2011)

Lady Detective c.1
Torikgao Gakkyu c.7
Shin Prince of Tennis c.43
Until Death Do Us Part c.114
Barajou no Kiss c.22
7 Seeds c.63
Bokura ga Ita c.62
The World God Only Knows c.128
Cloth Road c.17 and 18
Happy c.104
MiXiM 11 c.126
Zettai Karen Children c.243
Siesta c.13
Billy Bat c.49
Nanika Mochigatte Masuka c.1


----------



## Aeon (Jan 19, 2011)

*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapters 79-80


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 19, 2011)

xxxHolic Ch.159


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 19, 2011)

Bleach 433.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 19, 2011)

Apollo's Song
First 3 Volumes of Touch


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2011)

*Today:*

_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.73)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.304)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.414)
_Megane-chan_ (Ch.2-3)
_Samurai High School_ (Ch.13)
_Usotsuki Mii-kun to Kowareta Maa-chan Totteoki no Uso_ (Ch.5) *[END]*


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 20, 2011)

History’s Strongest Disciple Kenichi c.414
Tenkyuugi Sephirahnatus c.11
Bambino c.60
Cage of Eden c.73
Hourou Musuko c.93
Kyou Kara Ore Wa! c.209
Samurai High School c.13
Saint Seiya - The Lost Canvas c.211
Tokkyuu c.10
Hitogatana c.1-4


----------



## Smoke (Jan 20, 2011)

HSDK 414
TWGOK 128
OldBoy 42-80
Bambino 60


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 20, 2011)

Rosario + Vampire Ch.39
xxxHolic Ch.160


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 20, 2011)

Toriko 61 to 100


----------



## Blade (Jan 20, 2011)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas 210-211


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 20, 2011)

One Piece 611


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 20, 2011)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.29


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 20, 2011)

Naruto 524


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2011)

*Today:*


_Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu_ (Ch.15)
_BLAST_ (Ch.11-13)
_Kettama!_ (Ch.8)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.120)
_Naruto_ (Ch.524)
_Nineteen, Twenty-One_ (Ch.11)
_Nyotai-ka_ (Ch.22)
_Soutennenshoku Otomegumi_ (Ch.1-5)
_The!! Beach Stars_ (Ch.5)
_Tsukihime_ (Ch.71)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Vei (Jan 20, 2011)

One Piece 611


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 20, 2011)

Bambino 56-60
The Breaker 21-30 (Reread)
Until Death Do Us Part 113-114
+C Sword and Cornette 24
Blast 13
Blazing Transfer Student 1
Chaser 18
City Hunter 61
Green Boy 14
Hanza Sky 10
Iris Zero 9
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 81
Kimi no Iru Machi 120
Kimi no Knife 4
Kuroshitsuji 53
Last Inning 64
Mahou Sensei Negima 314
Naruto 524
One Piece 611
Over Rev 89
School Shock 11b
Soul Eater Not 1
Sprite 5
Sun-Ken Rock 22
The!! Beach Stars 5
The Breaker: New Waves 13
The World God Only Knows 128


----------



## CosplayWizard (Jan 21, 2011)

One Piece, that's really it.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 21, 2011)

Hitogatana c.5
Tower of God c.29
Rappi Rangai c.38
Usotsuki Lily c.11
Yuurei Ryokoudairiten c.13
Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu c.15
Hayate no Gotoku c.304
Natsume Yuujinchou c.36
Umisho c.117


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 21, 2011)

Naruto Chapter 524
 One Piece Chapter 611


----------



## Blade (Jan 21, 2011)

Examurai 2
One Piece 611


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 21, 2011)

Naruto 524


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 21, 2011)

Naruto 524
One Piece 611
GE - Good Ending 66
Kimi No Iru Machi 120


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Jan 21, 2011)

Kami-sama Hajimemashita ch 1 ~ 6
Naruto ch 524


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 21, 2011)

Toriko 101 - 110


----------



## Blade (Jan 21, 2011)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas 212


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 21, 2011)

Examurai 1 and 2


----------



## Proxy (Jan 21, 2011)

_Sun-Ken Rock_: Ch. 22
_Drifters_: Ch. 18
_School Shock_: Ch. 11.2


----------



## Blade (Jan 21, 2011)

Drifters chapter 18


----------



## Laxus (Jan 21, 2011)

Naruto 524


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 21, 2011)

*yest:*

Holyland 1-8

*Today*

Holyland 8-28


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 21, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock 22 (dat tatoo )
GE - Good Ending 66
The Breaker New Waves 14
Defense Devil 80


----------



## Blade (Jan 21, 2011)

Defense Devil 79-80
Sun Ken Rock 22


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 21, 2011)

Naruto 524.


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 21, 2011)

Dragon Hunter Chpts 18-25


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 21, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 524
*One Piece* Chapter 611


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 21, 2011)

xxxHolic Ch.161


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 21, 2011)

Dragonball 1-4
Kill Me Baby 12-13
The Breaker 31-63 (Reread)
Break Blade 40
Donten Prism Solar Car 5
Examurai 2
Green Boy 16
The Breaker New Waves 14


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 21, 2011)

_Nana to Kaoru Arashi_ c.7
_Nana to Kaoru_ c.46
_The Sea Where The Siren Lives_ c.1 (Oneshot)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2011)

*Today:*


_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.45)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.66)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.93)
_Kawase, Me, and 'That Thing' One Summer_ (One Shot)
_Kill Me Baby_ (Vol.2;Ch.12-13)
_Metal Heart_ (Ch.26)
_Nana to Kaoru Arashi_ (Ch.7)
_Otome wa Boku ni Koishiteru - Futari no Elder_  (Webcomic)
_Shitsuji-sama no Okiniiri_ (Ch.15)
_Shitsurakuen_ (Ch.20)
_Sweet Peach!_ (Ch.4)
_Zettai Joousei_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 21, 2011)

*School Shock* ch. 11b
*Shitsurakuen* ch. 20
*Defense Devil* ch. 80
*Donten Prism Solar* Car ch. 5
*The Breaker: New Waves* ch. 14


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 22, 2011)

Good Ending c.66
Kamisama Dolls c.9
Magic Insulator c.8
Saint Seiya - The Lost Canvas c.212
Naruto c.524
Nana to Kaoru Arashi c.7
Oishii Kankei c.59
One Piece c.611
Break Blade c.40
Darling wa Namamono ni Tsuki c.35
Detective Conan c.762
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru c.81
Kyou Kara Ore Wa! c.210
Magician c.14
Migawari Hakushaku c.4
Shanimumi Go c.12
Shigurui c.78-84 (end)
Sommeliere c.4
The Breaker: New Waves c.14
Zig Zag c.11
Donten Prism Solar Car c.5
ARAGO c.51
Arakawa Under the Bridge c.176-181
Defense Devil c.80
Dance in the Vampire Bund c.45
Hajimete no Aku c.93


----------



## Aeon (Jan 22, 2011)

*Arago* Chapter 51
*Naruto* Chapter 524
*One Piece* Chapter 611
*Break Blade* Chapter 40
*Detective Conan* Chapter 762
*The Breaker: New Waves* Chapter 14


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 22, 2011)

Saiyuki Reload vol. 10

Ukoku


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 22, 2011)

One Piece Ch.611


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 22, 2011)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventures Chapter 439-448


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jan 22, 2011)

_Naruto_, cahpter 524.

_Death Note_, chapter 76-78.


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 22, 2011)

*Air Gear* Chapter 303


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Jan 22, 2011)

Naruto Chapter 524


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 22, 2011)

Detective Conan 587.


----------



## Blade (Jan 22, 2011)

Arago chapter 50


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 22, 2011)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.30


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 22, 2011)

Naruto 524.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2011)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.302)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.219)
_Frogman_ (Ch.24)
_Gyakusou Shoujo_ (Ch.9)
_Kiss Yori mo Hayaku_ (Ch.36-38)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.16)


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 22, 2011)

Bleach 433


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 22, 2011)

Dragonball 5-20
Bakuman 117
Fairy Tail 219
Frogman 24
Gundam Climax UC 1
Mr. Fullswing 41


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 22, 2011)

Fairy Tail 219


----------



## Kunkka (Jan 22, 2011)

Fairy Tail 219


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 22, 2011)

Fairy Tail 219


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 23, 2011)

*Cloth Road* ch. 1
*Baggataway* ch. 11
*Air Gear* ch. 301-302
*Fairy Tail* ch. 219


----------



## Koi (Jan 23, 2011)

Sailor Moon.  I don't even know why.


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 23, 2011)

*Fairy Tail *Chapter 219
*Katekyo Hitma Reborn!* Chapter 322


----------



## Aeon (Jan 23, 2011)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 219
*Bakuman* Chapter 117
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 322


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 23, 2011)

Bleach Ch.430-431


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

Fairy Tale 219
DB 187.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 23, 2011)

Toriko 111 to 125


----------



## Blade (Jan 23, 2011)

Fairy Tail 219


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Jan 23, 2011)

Hitman Reborn! ~ ch 322
Kami-sama Hajimemashita ch 7 ~ 11


----------



## Saturday (Jan 23, 2011)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure 1-13
Fairy Tail 219
Beelzebub 90-92


----------



## Blade (Jan 23, 2011)

Toriko 126


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

Defense Devil 79.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 23, 2011)

xxxHolic Ch.162


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2011)

*Today:*

_
Bakuman_ (Ch.117)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.92)
_Fire Fire Fire_ (Ch.6)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.59)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.322)
_Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou_ (Ch.13)
_Mei no Naisho_ (Ch.8+specials)
_Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai_ (Ch.16)
_Sugar☆Family_ (Ch.9)
_Unbalance x Unbalance_ (Ch.74)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.67)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 320.


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 24, 2011)

*Hitman Reborn* ch. 322


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 24, 2011)

Bleach Ch.432


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Jan 24, 2011)

Neon Genesis Evangelion - Angelic Days volume 1-4
Neon Genesis Evangelion - The Shinji Ikari Raising Project volume 1-4


----------



## Smoke (Jan 24, 2011)

Open Sesame 80-94 END


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 24, 2011)

Tripeace 3
Gas Mask Girl 6
Ai-Ren 1 -11
One Piece 1 - 20 (reread)
Level E 1


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 24, 2011)

Jojo's Bizzare Adventure part 2 - Battle tendances, the last two volumes. onwards to part 3


----------



## Frostman (Jan 24, 2011)

Fire Fire Fire c6
Nononono c90


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 24, 2011)

Toriko 126
Katekyō Hitman Reborn! 1 to 10


----------



## Smoke (Jan 24, 2011)

B Gata H Kei 1-162



I'm dead serious


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 24, 2011)

xxxHolic Ch.163


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 24, 2011)

_Monster_ re-reading 42-50
_Octave_ 34


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 24, 2011)

_Shigurui_ c.78 - 84 (end)
_Kimi wa Pet_ c.23 - 34
_Wolf Guy - Ookami no Monshou_ c.75
_Good Ending_ c.65 - 66
_Bakuman_ c.116 - 117
_Billionaire Girl_ c.3
_Bleach_ c.422 - 433
_Billy Bat_ c.48 - 49
_Deadman Wonderland_ c.37 - 41
_Fairy Tail_ c.217 - 219
_Shadow Star_ c.1 - 4
_Yesterday wo Utatte_ c.35


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 24, 2011)

*Tokyo ESP* ch. 5
*Nononono* ch. 90


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2011)

*Today:*

_Dollgun_ (Ch.25)
_Hetakoi_ (Ch.34-35)
_Octave_ (Ch.34)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.94) *[END]*
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.25-26)
_Smash!_ (Ch.136)
_Sorairo Girlfriend_ (Ch.1)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.5)


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 24, 2011)

Holyland 31-100


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Arago 51 & 52*
*The Psychic Odagiri Kyouko's Lies CH 1*


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 25, 2011)

Witchcraft Troops c.8
Frogman c.24
Gyakusou Shoujo c.9
Tokyou ESP c.5
Shinrei Tantei Yakumo c.5
Darker than Black - Shikkoku no Hana c.28
Umisho c.118
Yuria 100 Shiki c.67
Kyou Kara Ore Wa! c.211
Toriko c.126
Kuragehime c.12


----------



## Aeon (Jan 25, 2011)

*Arago* Chapter 52
*Dragon Ball* Chapter 95
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 55


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 25, 2011)

Bleach Ch.433


----------



## S (Jan 25, 2011)

HSDK 410-414


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 25, 2011)

Bleach 306.


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 25, 2011)

*Noblesse* ch. 169


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 25, 2011)

*Soul Eater* - Chapter 82


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 25, 2011)

Nononono- chapter 90


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2011)

*Today:*

_BB Project_ (Ch.9)
_Coppelion_ (Ch.12)
_Houkago Play 2_ (Ch.1)
_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Vol.4; Ch.1-2)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.1)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.3)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.27)
_Rui-Rui_ (Ch.5)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.129)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.244)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 25, 2011)

Dragonball 21-40
Omega Complex 0-1
7O3X 3
Addicted to Curry 70
BB Project 9
Blazing Transfer Student 3
Fire-Fire-Fire 6
Gamble Fish 59
Green Boy 17
Pineapple Army 8
The World God Only Knows 129
Toriko 126


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 25, 2011)

Toriko Chapter 126
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 322


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 26, 2011)

Annarasumanara c.8 and 9
Smash! c.136
[zion] c.14-16
Tegami Bachi c.45
Kyou Kara Ore Wa! c.212
7 Seeds c.64
Hajime no Ippo c.923
Nononono c.90
Noblesse c.169
Coppelion c.13
Demon King c.179
Gamaran c.79
Higanjima c.55
High School c.24
Holyland c.103
Nokemono to Hanayome c.5
Pumpkin Scissors c.7
Ressentiment c.46 and 47
The Ravages of Time c.329
Zettai Karen Children c.244
Vinland Saga c.71
Kokou no Hito c.105
One Outs c.96
Oresama Sensei c.27
Air Gear c.302
Fairy Tail c.219
Acony c.10
Addicted to Curry c.70
ARAGO c.52
Bakuman c.117
Bamboo Blade B c.11
BB Project c.9
Crime and Punishment c.21
Faster Than a Kiss c.38
Gamble Fish c.59
Happy c.105
Heat c.9
Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! c.322


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 26, 2011)

Drifters 16-18

Vinland saga 71


----------



## Smoke (Jan 26, 2011)

Girl in heels 1-17
Countrouble 1-14
703X 1-3
Green Boy 17


----------



## legoffjacques (Jan 26, 2011)

Hajime no Ippo c.923
Nononono c.90
Gamaran c.79
Holyland c.103
Vinland Saga 71
Kokou no Hito c.105


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 26, 2011)

Holyland 103
Vinland Saga 71
UnbalancexUnbalance 74
703X 1-3


----------



## Smoke (Jan 26, 2011)

FUCKING FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!

 After who knows how long


Mars no Kiss 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2011)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.93)
_Bleach_ (Ch.434)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.10)
_Caterpillar Operetta_ (Ch.4)
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.17)
_Freezing_ (Ch.37)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.94)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.305)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.415)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.121)
_Kosupure Animaru_ (Ch.5)
_Sundome_ (Ch.69-76) *[END]*


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Jan 27, 2011)

Naruto chapter 525!


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 27, 2011)

*One Piece* ch. 612
*Bleach* ch. 434
*Naruto* ch. 525


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 27, 2011)

Sarashi Asobi c.1
Enjokousai Bokumetsu Undou c.1
History’s Strongest Disciple Kenichi c.415
[zion] c.17 and 18 (end)
Kami no Shizuku c.27
Kyou Kara Ore Wa! c.213
Zennou no Noa c.14
Bleach c.434
One Piece c.612


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 27, 2011)

GE Good Ending 67
Naruto 525
Bleach 434
Tower of God 30


----------



## blue♥ (Jan 27, 2011)

_Naruto_ 525


----------



## Vei (Jan 27, 2011)

One Piece 612
Bleach 434


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 27, 2011)

Naruto 525
 Bleach 434
 One Piece 612


----------



## Frostman (Jan 27, 2011)

Naruto 525
Bleach 434
GE Good Ending 67
Kimi no Iru Machi 121
kekkaishi 336
Kodomo no Jikan 68
Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai 10


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 27, 2011)

Naruto 525
Bleach 434
One Piece 612
Katekyō Hitman Reborn! 11 to 55


----------



## Blade (Jan 27, 2011)

Bleach 434
One Piece 612


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 27, 2011)

Gantz #332
Bleach #434
One Piece #612
Naruto #525


----------



## Blade (Jan 27, 2011)

Light Wing 8-9


----------



## Laxus (Jan 27, 2011)

Naruto 525
Bleach 434


----------



## Smoke (Jan 27, 2011)

Kure-Nai 32-37
Gantz 332
Naruto 525


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 27, 2011)

Bleach 434.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 27, 2011)

Sekirei 61-80

Naruto 525

Bleach 434


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 27, 2011)

Dragonball 41-47
Zennou no Noa 11-14
Bartender 43
Bleach 434
Cradle of Monsters 13
Destroy and Revolution 7
Kekkaishi 336
Kimi no Iru Machi 121
KissWood 16
Light Wing 9
Magician 15
Naruto 525
One Piece 612


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 27, 2011)

*Nononono* ch. 91
*Kurenai* ch. 37
*Hitman Reborn* ch. 323


----------



## Xion (Jan 27, 2011)

Rave Master.

I can see why FT is as cliche and corny as it is. Mashima is quite horrible.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Billy Bat CH 34-49*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2011)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.18)
_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.63)
_FIVE_ (Ch.43)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.67)
_Love Cubic_ (Ch.1-3)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.323)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.336)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.68)
_My Doll House_ (Ch.3)
_Naruto_ (Ch.525)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.14)
_Smash!_ (Ch.137)


----------



## Proxy (Jan 27, 2011)

Xion said:


> Rave Master.
> 
> I can see why FT is as cliche and corny as it is. Mashima is quite horrible.



Rave is actually better than FT.

Villains don't actually job for Haru to win.

On that note:

_Naruto_ Ch. 525
_Bleach_ Ch. 434


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 28, 2011)

Naruto 525


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 28, 2011)

Pandora Hearts Ch. 17
Sengoku Youko Ch. 06


----------



## Castiel (Jan 28, 2011)

Hoshin Engi volume 11


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 28, 2011)

Bleach 434


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 28, 2011)

Smash! c.137
Freezing c.37
Good Ending c.67
Kure-nai c.37
Inferno c.3
Naruto c.525
Bartender c.43
DOGS: Bullets and Carnage c.58
Hajimete no Aku c.94
Hayate no Gotoku c.305
Kimi no Iru Machi c.121
Tower of God c.30
Siesta c.14
Kubera c.18


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 28, 2011)

Freezing 37


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jan 28, 2011)

Death Note, volume 12.

Naruto, chapter 525.

Bleach, chapter 434.


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Jan 28, 2011)

Hitman Reborn! ~ ch 323
Bokura Ga Ita ~ ch 1 - 10 
Naruto ~ ch 525


----------



## Blade (Jan 28, 2011)

Zennou no Noa 14


----------



## Smoke (Jan 28, 2011)

White Clouds one shot



Been years since I read it, yet it still brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 28, 2011)

One Piece 606-612 

Sekirei 81-109


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 28, 2011)

*Air Gear* ch. 303


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2011)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.303)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.95)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.5)
_Honey Crush_ (Ch.11)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.337)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.45)
_Love Cubic_ (Ch.4)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.28)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.20)
_Seikon no Qwaser_ (Ch.28)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.8)
_Zettai Joousei_ (Ch.5)


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 29, 2011)

Seikon no Qwaser c.28
Princess Resurrection c.58
Air Gear c.303
Ao no Exorcist c.18
Gantz c.332
Nononono c.91
City Hunter c.62
Oresama Teacher c.28


----------



## Smoke (Jan 29, 2011)

Kissxsis 45
Bakuman 102-116


----------



## Blade (Jan 29, 2011)

Fairy Tail 220


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 29, 2011)

Freezing 35.


----------



## Laxus (Jan 29, 2011)

Fairy Tail 220


----------



## Proxy (Jan 29, 2011)

_Fairy Tail_ Ch. 220


----------



## Blade (Jan 29, 2011)

Sengoku Youko 30


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 29, 2011)

Fairy Tale 220.


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 29, 2011)

*Fairy Tail* ch. 220
*Yozakura Quartet* ch. 48


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 29, 2011)

Bleach 432-433.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 29, 2011)

Finaly found Shingeki no Kyojin chapters 1-4.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 29, 2011)

Fairy Tail 220


----------



## Smoke (Jan 29, 2011)

Fairy tail 220
Good Ending 30-68


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 30, 2011)

Usotsuki Lily c.12
Kuronoa c.4
Love Sick c.6
Yumemiru Taiyou c.20
Kyou Kara Ore Wa c.215
Ryushika Ryushika c.16
Prunus Girl c.20
Oishii Kankei c.60
Arakawa Under the Bridge c.182-184
Area no Kishi c.63
Cage of Eden c.74
Amagoi c.1-5
Hanza Sky c.1-10
Chairudo c.12
Destroy and Revolution c.7
Detective Conan c.763
Hajimete no Aku c.95
Happy c.106
Pyuu! Fuku to Jaguar c.60
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru c.82
Kekkaishi c.337
Kimi no Knife c.1-4
Teiichi no Kuni c.1
Sekine-kun no koi c.1Shingeki no Kyojin V.1
Wild Arms: Flower Thieves c.1-7
Kenka Shoubai c.10
KissWood c.16
KissxSis c.45
Kokou no Hito c.106
Magician c.15
MiXiM 11 c.128
Mudazumo Naki Kaikaku c.49
Sengoku Youko c.34-36
Shanimuni Go c.13
Shiki c.36
Sun Ken c.23
The Embalmer c.34
Virgin Wars c.10
White Album c.17
Y+M c.50


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2011)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.118)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.94)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.74)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.220)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.56-58)
_Love Cubic_ (Ch.5) *[END]*
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.29)
_Rulia Nya!!_ (Ch.3)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.12)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.10-13)
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.20)


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 30, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 56 - 90


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 30, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 525
*Bleach* Chapter 434
* Fairy Tail* Chapter 220
*One Piece * Chapter 612
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!*Chapter 323


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 30, 2011)

xxxHolic Ch.164


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 30, 2011)

Bakuman 112.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 30, 2011)

Bastard!! volumes 12-16


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 30, 2011)

*Shitsurakuen* Omake
*Defense Devil* ch. 81


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 31, 2011)

Gokujo c.1
Ikoku Meiro no Croisee V.1
Fairy Tail c.220
Kataishinsho Zero c.22
Femme Fatale c.3
Darker Than Black: Shikkoku no Hana c.29
Bakuman c.118
Crime and Punishment c.22
Pyuu to Fuku! Jaguar c.61
Oresama Teacher c.29
The Meteor c.14
Zig Zag c.13


----------



## Aeon (Jan 31, 2011)

*Bleach* Chapter 434
*Naruto* Chapter 525
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 220
*One Piece* Chapter 612
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 323


----------



## Soul (Jan 31, 2011)

Soul Eater Not! (Chapter 1)
Full Metal Alchemist Final Chapter (Chapter 107-108)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 31, 2011)

One Piece ch.612


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 31, 2011)

Naruto 525.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 31, 2011)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Part 5 1-12


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 31, 2011)

Bleach Ch.434


----------



## God Movement (Jan 31, 2011)

Toriko 127        .


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Jan 31, 2011)

Kyou Koi wo Hajimemasu ch 54 ~ 58
Kami-sama Hajimemashita ch 12 ~ 15
Bokura Ga Ita ~ ch 11 - 13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2011)

*Today:*

_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.8)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.34-35)
_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.27)
_Enigma_ (Ch.16-18+special)
_Fire Fire Fire_  (Ch.9)
_Frogman_ (Ch.25)
_Genshiken Nidaime_ (Ch.4)
_Girl's Ride_ (Ch.3)
_Gou-Dere Bishoujo Nagihara Sora_ (Ch.4)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.96)
_Hajimete Datteba!_ (Ch.1-2)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.18)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.315)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.9)
_Megane-chan_ (Ch.4-5)
_Ore no Imouto_ (Ch.17-18)
_Popcorn Avatar_ (Ch.3-5)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.12)
_Samurai High School_ (Ch.14)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.110+Special)
_Sensei to Watashi_ (Ch.5)
_Shook Up!_ (Ch.1-3)
_Tsukiyo no Fromage_ (Ch.11)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.34)
_Yumekui Merry_ (14)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 31, 2011)

Naruto 524.


----------



## Ukoku (Jan 31, 2011)

*The Breaker: NW* ch. 15
*Sekirei* bonus ch. + ch. 110


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 1, 2011)

Toriko c.127
Mahou Sensei Negima c.315
Frogman c.25
Kaitaishinsho Zero c.13
Takkoku!! c.20
Baby Steps c.34
Durarara! c.13
Kimi ga Uso o Tsuita c.10
Sotsugyosei c.2
Adekan V.2 sidestory
Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to c.9
+C Sword and Cornett c.25
Ares c.199
Id V.19 c.2
The Breaker: New Waves c.15
Bambi no Tegami c.4
Defense Devil c.81
Evergreen c.6
Hajimete no Aku c.96
Hanza Sky c.11
Immortal Rain c.57
Issho ni Neyou yo c.2
Kokou no Hito c.107 and 108
Miyori no Mori c.6
Noririn c.14
Plana-chan c.11
Princess Lucia c.12
Ran to Haiiro no Sekai c.3
Ressentiment c.48 and 49 (end)
Samurai High School c.14
Sket Dance c.125
Soil c.47


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 1, 2011)

Rosario + Vampire Ch.40


----------



## Eisenheim (Feb 1, 2011)

Toriko 127


----------



## Gaja (Feb 1, 2011)

A bunch, but a recommendation to all people who like HOTD, *Fire Fire Fire* is something for you


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 1, 2011)

_Vampire Knight_, chapter 61.

_Get Backers_, chapter 23.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 1, 2011)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.31


----------



## Saturday (Feb 1, 2011)

Rave Master Volume 3 and 4


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2011)

Dragonball 48-52
Enigma 16-18
Addicted to Curry 71
Ao no Exorcist 18
Ares 199
Bakuman 117
Baby Steps 34
Billy Bat 50
Blazing Transfer Student 4
Chaser 19
City Hunter 62
D-Frag 15
Fairy Tail 220
Fire-Fire-Fire 7
Frogman 25
Green Boy 18
Hanza Sky 11
Iris Zero 10
Kekkaishi 337
Last Inning 65
Mahou Sensei Negima 315
Region 1
Ryuuji 19
Sun-Ken Rock 23
Toriko 127
The World God Only Knows 130


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2011)

*Today:*


_D-Frag!_ (Ch.15)
_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Ch.5)
_Hikarism_ (Ch.2)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.10)
_Near Equal_ (Ch.2)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.17)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.30)
_The World God Only Know_ (Ch.130)
_Tonari no 801-chan - Fujoshiteki Koukou Seikatsu_ (Ch.3)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.15)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.245)


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 2, 2011)

Higanjima c.57
Billy Bat c.50
Enigma c.16-18
Baby Steps c.35
Bloody Monday 2 c.56
7 Seeds c.64
Addicted to Curry c.71
Zettai Karen Children c.245
Oresama Teacher c.30
Coprenicus no Kokyuu c.8
Crash! c.13
Kyou Kara Ore Wa! c.218
Noblesse c.170
Nurarihyon no Mago c.137
Shirogane no Ou c.6 (end)
The Ravages of Time c.330
The World God Only Knows c.130


----------



## Ukoku (Feb 2, 2011)

*Nononono* ch. 92
*School Shock* ch. 12
*Billy Bat* ch. 50


----------



## Blade (Feb 2, 2011)

Toriko 127


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 2, 2011)

Rosario + Vampire II Ch.1


----------



## Blade (Feb 2, 2011)

Claymore 112


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 2, 2011)

Gantz #333
Gamaran #80


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2011)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.435)
_Boku wa Imouto ni Koi wo Suru_ (Ch.33)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.306)
_Hidan no Aria_ (Ch.11)
_Lotte no Omocha!_ (Vol.2 Omake)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.47)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.24)
_Yosuga no Sora_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 2, 2011)

Naruto 526
Bleach 435
Claymore 112
Vampire Knight 68
The Breaker: New Waves 15


----------



## Ukoku (Feb 3, 2011)

*One Piece* ch. 613
*D.Gray-man* ch. 203
*Claymore* ch. 112
*Bleach* ch. 435
*Naruto* ch. 526


----------



## Frostman (Feb 3, 2011)

Claymore ch. 112
Bleach ch. 435
Naruto ch. 526
Boku wa Imouto ni Koi wo Suru (Ch.33)
Hidan no Aria (Ch.11)
Lotte no Omocha! (Vol.2 Omake)
Sora no Otoshimono (Ch.47)
Gantz #333
Nononono ch. 92
School Shock ch. 12
Makyou no Shanana c04
SaruLock ch40-42


----------



## Vei (Feb 3, 2011)

One Piece 613
Bleach 435


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2011)

Witch Hunter 58


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Feb 3, 2011)

Gantz chapter 333


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 3, 2011)

One Piece Ch.613


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2011)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas 214


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 3, 2011)

Bleach 435.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2011)

*Today:*

_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.75)
_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.203)
_Freezing_ (Ch.38)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.416)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.57)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.324)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.122)
_Naruto_ (Ch.526)
_Nineteen, Twenty-One_ (Ch.12)


----------



## Ukoku (Feb 3, 2011)

*Cloth Road* ch. 2


----------



## canza (Feb 4, 2011)

i just started reading Sket Dance. I have to say, it's quite interesting, and I have a thing for student councils =P


----------



## S (Feb 4, 2011)

HSDK (Ch. 416)


----------



## Eisenheim (Feb 4, 2011)

One Piece 613
Bleach 435
Naruto 526
Hitman Reborn 91 - 120


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2011)

Rosario + Vampire II Ch.2


----------



## Baks (Feb 4, 2011)

Beezlezub 51-62
Air Gear 304


----------



## Blade (Feb 4, 2011)

Kekkaishi 336-337


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2011)

Bleach Ch.435


----------



## Blade (Feb 4, 2011)

Toriko 128


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 4, 2011)

Freezing 35.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 4, 2011)

Bamboo Blade 106-107
Aria The Scarlet Ammo 11
Bleach 435
Claymore 112
D.Gray-Man 203
God Pretender 1
Hell Teacher Nube 29
Kekkaishi 338
Kimi no Iru Machi 122
Kimi no Knife 5
KissWood 17
Light Wing 10
Magician 16
Naruto 526
One Piece 613
Rainbow 25


----------



## Ukoku (Feb 4, 2011)

*Defense Devil* ch. 82
*Air Gear* ch. 304


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2011)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.304)
_BB Project_ (Ch.10)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei!_ (Ch.13)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.6)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.338)
_Metal Heart_ (Ch.27)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.47)
_Nyotai-ka_ (Ch.23)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.31-32)
_Shinwa Ponchi_ (Ch.6)
_Smash!_ (Ch.138)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.13)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.16)


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 4, 2011)

* Toriko 128
 Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 324
 Naruto 526
 Bleach 435
 One Piece 613*


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 5, 2011)

OP 612....


----------



## Saiyaness (Feb 5, 2011)

Bleach (will read chapter 435)
Naruto (chapter 511-> up to as far as I can get for today)


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 5, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 324
D.Gray-man 203
Bleach 435


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2011)

Jackals 40-41


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 5, 2011)

InuYasha 134.


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 5, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 526
*Bleach* Chapter 435
*One Piece* Chapter 316
*D Gray Man* Chatpter 203
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn*! Chapter 324


----------



## Punpun (Feb 5, 2011)

Legend of stronngest man Kurosawa ch 1-90.

Truly a moving manga.


----------



## Cibo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ares Ch. 199


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2011)

Light Wing 10


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 5, 2011)

Freezing 34.


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock 22


----------



## Eisenheim (Feb 5, 2011)

Toriko 128
Fairy Tail 221


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.119)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.44)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.68)
_Hetakoi_ (Ch.26)
_World! Bring It On!_ (Vol.6;Ch.2)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.124-125)
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.20.5)


----------



## Ukoku (Feb 5, 2011)

*Kurohime* ch. 79
*Fairy Tail* ch. 221


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 6, 2011)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.32


----------



## Blade (Feb 6, 2011)

Fairy Tail 221
Kurohime 77-78


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 6, 2011)

Bleach 435.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 6, 2011)

Rosario + Vampire II Ch.3
Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2011)

*Today:*

_Accel World_ (Ch.3)
_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.19)
_Bra Girl_ (Ch.4)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.221)
_Fire Fire Fire_ (Ch.8)
_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Ch.6)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.316)
_Nobara no Mori no Otome-tachi_ (Ch.2)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.33)
_Purgatorial Queen_ (One shot)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.5)
_Yukemuri Sanctuary_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Ukoku (Feb 6, 2011)

*Nononono* ch. 93


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 7, 2011)

xxxHolic Ch.164


----------



## Vash (Feb 7, 2011)

The first 10 chapters of Bakuman.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2011)

*Today:*


_Area no Kishi _(Ch.64)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.60)
_Megane-chan_ (Ch.6)
_Oto Nyan Issue Two Prologue_
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Ukoku (Feb 7, 2011)

*The Breaker: NW* ch. 16
*Noblesse* ch. 171
*Defense Devil* ch. 83


----------



## dark_himura (Feb 7, 2011)

Noblesse 171
Defense Devil 83
Suzuka 100-166


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 8, 2011)

Kurohime c.79
Kaitaishinsho Zero c.24
Hi no Kagatsuchi c.2
Freezing c.38
Bra Girl c.4
Becchin and Mandara c.1-14 (end)


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 8, 2011)

Hajime no Ippo #924


----------



## WolfwoodBare (Feb 8, 2011)

Enigma #16
Monster #133
Slam Dunk #001


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 8, 2011)

kekkaishi chapter 338.

fairy tail chapter 221.

claymore chapter 112.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 8, 2011)

Rosario + Vampire II Ch.4
xxxHolic Ch.165


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 8, 2011)

Defense Devil 80.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2011)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.45)
_Dollgun_ (Ch.26)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.417)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.34)
_Switch Girl!!_ (Ch.23)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.131)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.17)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 9, 2011)

Bambino 61-62
Blazing Transfer Student 5-6
Dragonball 53-84
Green Boy 19-20
Ao no Exorcist 19
Bamboo Blade 11
Fairy Tail 221
Fire-Fire-Fire 8
Gamble Fish 60
Last Inning 66
Lequios 3
Mahou Sensei Negima 316
The Breaker New Waves 16
The World God Only Knows 131
Thirsty Oneshot


----------



## Aeon (Feb 9, 2011)

*Bleach* Chapter 435
*Naruto* Chapter 526
*Arago* Chapters 53-54
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 221
*One Piece* Chapter 613
*Dragon Ball* Chapter 96
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 116
*Kekkaishi* Chapters 336-338
*Bakuman* Chapters 118-119
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 56
*The Breaker: New Waves* Chapter 16
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 324


----------



## Epik High (Feb 9, 2011)

*Bambino*! - latest chapter.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 9, 2011)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.33-34


----------



## Smoke (Feb 9, 2011)

Under Prin 1-14
Green Boy 19


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 9, 2011)

Wa c.5
Good Ending c.68
Air Gear c.304
Tsumi to Bachi c.1
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei c.249
Bamboo Blade c.107
Kekkaishi c.338
Yankee-kun to Megane-chan c.124 and 125
Mahou Sensei Negima c.316
Fairy Tail c.221
Air Gear c.304
Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! c.323
Oishii Kankei c.61
Adventure and Trouble Diary c.9
Cavalier of the Abyss c.34
Dear c.33
Defense Devil c.82
Drifters c.19
Detective Conan c.764
Franken Fran c.47
Gamaran c.80
Hareluya II Boy c.271
Happy c.107
Hayate no Gotoku c.306
High School c.25
Holyland c.104
Karneval c.28
Kimi no Iru Machi c.122
Kimi no Knife c.5
KissWood c.17
Kokou no Hito c.109 and 110
Kyou Kara Ore Wa! c.221
La Corda d’Oro c.73
Magician c.16
Nana to Kaoru c.25
Oresama Sensei c.32
Seishun Pop c.10
Shanimuni Go c.14
Shiki c.37
Sket Dance c.126
Sprite c.6
Summer I Shared With You c.11
The Meteor c.14
White Album c.18
Bamboo Blade B c.11
Baby Steps c.36
Ao no Exorcist c.19
Hitogatana c.6
Akuma to Love Song c.48
Bakuman c.119
ARAGO c.54
Area no Kishi c.64
Bambino c.61-63
Bartender c.44
Beezlebub c.95
Gamaran c.81
Hajime no Ippo c.924
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami c.31
Gamble Fish c.60
Code Breaker c.116
Corpse Party Blood-Covered c.6
Darker Than Black: Shikkoku no Hana c.30
Hareluya II Boy c.271
Heat c.10
Garden c.5
High School c.26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2011)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.36)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.95)
_Boku wa Imouto ni Koi wo Suru_ (Ch.34)
_Cage of Eden_ (Vol.3 Extras)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.307)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.11)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.4)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.19)
_Nineteen, Twenty-One_  (Ch.13)
_Onii-chan no Koto_ (Ch.28)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.30)


----------



## Smoke (Feb 9, 2011)

Shinonome Amagami 1-16


----------



## Eisenheim (Feb 10, 2011)

One Piece 614
Bleach 436
Hitman Reborn 121 - 150


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 10, 2011)

xxxHolic Ch.166-167


----------



## Sasori (Feb 10, 2011)

Worst. Manga. FOREVER.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 10, 2011)

Kimi no iru machi 123
The Breaker new waves 16
Holyland 106
One Piece 614




Eisenheim said:


> Hitman Reborn 121 - 150



and you just ended the best part.. the worst is yet to come, a truly garbage hell


----------



## Blade (Feb 10, 2011)

One Piece 614


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 10, 2011)

One Piece Ch.614
xxxHolic Ch.168


----------



## Blade (Feb 10, 2011)

Bleach 436


----------



## Laxus (Feb 10, 2011)

xxxHolic Chapter 213


----------



## Smoke (Feb 10, 2011)

Kimi no iru machi 123
B gata H kei 175-181


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 10, 2011)

Bleach 436.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 10, 2011)

Bambino 63-64
Dragonball 85-122
Magician 17-18
Addicted to Curry 72
Baby Steps 36
Bartender 44
Bleach 436
Chaser 20
Fire-Fire-Fire 9
Gate-7 1
Iris Zero 11
Kimi no Iru Machi 123
Naruto 527
One Piece 614
Oni Oneshot
Shiki Tsukai Volume 1
Until Death Do Us Part 115
Vaizard Volume 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.436)
_Bra Girl_ (Ch.5)
_Fire Fire Fire_ (Ch.9)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.69)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.325)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.123)
_Kono Oneesan wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.3)
_Naruto_ (Ch.527)
_Noel no Kimochi_ (Ch.19)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.35)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.29)
_Smash!_ (Ch.139)


----------



## dark_himura (Feb 10, 2011)

so far:

GE 69
Unbalance X Unbalance 40-63


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 10, 2011)

one piece
naruto
bleach


*sigh* none of my usual stuff came out today.


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 11, 2011)

Fragments c.1 and 2
Bleach c.436
Takkoku!! c.21
Bra Girl c.5
Hitogatana c.7
Saint Seiya - The Lost Canvas c.215
51 Ways to Save My Girlfriend c.33
Until Death Do Us Part c.115
Naruto c.527
One Piece c.614
Chinatsu’s Voice c.30
xxxHOLIC c.213 (end)
Kimi no Iru Machi c.123
Oresama Sensei c.35
Yamada Ikka Monogatari Gorgeous c.2
Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! c.325
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru c.83
Smash! c.139
Nononono c.94
Ingenuo c.79
Keishichou Tokuhanka 007 c.1-3
Idol A c.1
Gekkou c.1 and 2
Lady Detective c.2
Issho ni Neyou yo c.3
Kaitaishinsho Zero c.25
Princess Resurrection c.59
Usotsuki Lily c.13
Daydream Nation c.6
Zipp Ziggy c.46
Moon c.38 and 38
Sanjin Sadou c.6
Switch Girl c.23
Kuragehime c.14
Addicted to Curry c.72
Crime and Punishment c.23
History’s Strongest Disciple Kenichi c.417
Kyou Kara Ore Wa! c.223
Lequios c.3
Loveless c.84 and 85
Luck Stealer c.14
MiXiM 11 c.129 (end)
Nejimaki no Niwa c.2
Noblesse c.171
Noririn c.16
Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!! c.28
Oresama Sensei c.34
Sengoku c.24
The Breaker: New Waves c.16
The World God Only Knows c.131
Umisho c.119
XBlade c.35
Zig Zag c.13
Akuma to Love Song c.49
7 Seeds c.66
Bambino c.64
Hayate no Gotoku c.307
Holyland c.106
Nurarihyon no Mago c.141


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 11, 2011)

Bleach Ch.436


----------



## Blade (Feb 11, 2011)

Examurai 2-3


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 11, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 527
*Bleach *Chapter 436
*One Piece* Chapter 614
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 325


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 11, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 325
Naruto 527
Bleach 436


----------



## Blade (Feb 11, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland 40-41


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 11, 2011)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.35


----------



## Sassy (Feb 11, 2011)

Hmm easy question. 

Air Gear 305
Naruto 527
Deadman Wonderland 42
(by the way shit was amazing for Deadman)


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 11, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland 22-42


----------



## Eisenheim (Feb 11, 2011)

Toriko 129


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 11, 2011)

Soul Eater and Claymore. The latter used to be good, but nowadays I end up skipping most of the pages when I read the chapter, because nothing happens.


----------



## Blade (Feb 11, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland 42
Toriko 129


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2011)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.305)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.96)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.339)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Vol.2 Omake)
_Onikiri-sama wa Hakoiri Musume_ (Ch.15+Extra)


----------



## Eisenheim (Feb 11, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland 1 - 5


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 12, 2011)

Kyou mo Ashita mo c.1-4 
Bloody Monday c.57 
Hitogatana c.8 
Good Ending c.69 
Kekkaishi c.339 
Air Gear c.305 
Coppelion c.14 
Holyland c.107 
Kyou Kara Ore Wa! c.224 
Magician c.18 
One Outs c.97 
Rookies c.189 
Sengoku c.25


----------



## Gain (Feb 12, 2011)

Problem Sleuth {3rd Re-read}


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 12, 2011)

Toriko Chapter 129


----------



## Eisenheim (Feb 12, 2011)

Hitman Reborn 151 - 180


----------



## Drakor (Feb 12, 2011)

Shingeki no Kyojin Chap 4
Deadman Wonderland Chap 42
Tough Chap 130
Bloody Monday 2 Chap 57
Holyland Chap 108
Cage of Eden Chap 76

Edit: I am a Hero Chap 23


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2011)

Kekkaishi 338-339


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 12, 2011)

xxxHolic Ch.169


----------



## legoffjacques (Feb 12, 2011)

Mahou Sensei Negima!317
Holyland 108-109
Bambino!66
Kokou no Hito 113
Rokiees 189
Nononono 94
Beelzeebuub 96


----------



## Eisenheim (Feb 12, 2011)

Fairy Tail 222


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2011)

*Today:*

_BB Project_ (Ch.11)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.76)
_Fire Fire Fire_ (Ch.10)
_Freezing_ (Ch.39)
_Kono S wo, Mi yo!_ (Ch.1-4)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.317)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.48)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.44-45)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.36)
_Otomari Honey_ (Ch.21)
_Pokemon B&W_ (Ch.4)
_Route 225_ (Ch.1-2)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.14)


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2011)

Fairy Tail 222


----------



## Fourangers (Feb 12, 2011)

Skip Beat (re-reading chappie 170)

Fairy Tail 222

Kekkaishi 339

Bambino! 66

Bakuman 120

And agonizing Berserk entering in brief hiatus AGAIN....


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 13, 2011)

*Soul Eater* - Chapter 83


----------



## Blade (Feb 13, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock 23-24


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 13, 2011)

Rosario + Vampire II Ch.5


----------



## Blade (Feb 13, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist 20


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 13, 2011)

Bambino 65-67
Toriko 128-129
Ao no Exorcist 20
Bakuman 119
BB Project 11
Countrouble 15
Examurai 3
Fairy Tail 222
Fire-Fire-Fire 10
Frogman 26
Gallop 1
Green Boy 21
Hell Teacher Nube 30
Kekkaishi 339
Kimi no Knife 6
KissWood 18
Mahou Sensei Negima 317
Mr. Fullswing 43
Region 2
Rookies 189
Sun-Ken Rock 24


----------



## Blade (Feb 13, 2011)

Hitogatana 8


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 13, 2011)

Berserk Ch.39


----------



## Eisenheim (Feb 13, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 181 - 200
Vagabond 1 - 30


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 13, 2011)

_Naruto _526-527
_Soul Eater_ 83
_Soul Eater NOT_ 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2011)

*Today:*


_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.20)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.15)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.222)
_Frogman_ (Ch.26)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.97)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.7)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki_ (Ch.22-24)
_Route 225_ (Ch.3-6)
_Shiki Tsukai_ (Ch.6)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.8-10)
_World! Bring it On!_ (Vol.6;Ch.3)
_Yotsunoha_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 14, 2011)

Berserk Ch.40-41


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 14, 2011)

Bakuman 120.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 14, 2011)

Reborn 252 - 277


----------



## Ukoku (Feb 14, 2011)

*The Breaker: NW* ch. 17
*Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki* ch. 21-25
*Yandere Kanojo* ch. 24
*Defense Devil* ch. 84
*Baggataway* ch. 12
*Seishun Pop* ch. 10
*Soul Eater* ch. 83
*Soul Eater Not!* ch. 2


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 14, 2011)

Bambino 68-69
Dragonball 123-160
Addicted to Curry 73
Bamboo Blade B 12
Blazing Transfer Student 7
D-Frag 16
Fire-Fire-Fire 11
Underdog 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2011)

*Today:*

_D-Frag!_ (Ch.16)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki_ (Ch.25)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.46)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.56)
_Smash!_ (Ch.140)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.132)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.77)
_Working!!_ (Ch.56)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 15, 2011)

soul eater chapter 83.

fairy tail chapter 222.

naruto chapter 527.

bleach chapter 436.

one piece chapter 614.

kekkaishi chapter 339.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 15, 2011)

Bambino 70
Black Wind 0
Enigma 19
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days 15
Light Wing 11
Ryuuji 21
Soul Eater 83
The Breaker New Waves 17
The World God Only Knows 132


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 15, 2011)

*December:*
Battle Angel Alita v1-8 (end)

*January:*
Battle Angel Alita Last Order v1-15+
Dorohedoro v10-15+
Zetman v5-13+

*February*
Eden: It's A Endless World v1-18 (end)
Aqua Knight v1-3 (end)
Monster Collection v4-6 (end)
Goodnight Punpun v1-6+

*Currently reading:*
Vagabond v1-5+

*Read Today:*
Mahou Sensei Negima ch304-ch317
Soul Eater ch 83
Soul Eater Not ch 2
Vagabond v5 ch 42


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2011)

*Today:*


_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.18)
_Enigma_ (Ch.19)
_En Passant_ (Ch.13)
_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.39-40)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.418)
_Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai_ (Ch.19-22)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.32)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.35)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.246)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 16, 2011)

toriko chapters 1-50.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 16, 2011)

Hoshi no Samidare 8-12


----------



## Blade (Feb 16, 2011)

Light Wing 11


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 16, 2011)

Berserk Ch.42


----------



## Blade (Feb 16, 2011)

Kekkaishi 340


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2011)

*Today:*



_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.340)
_Konohanatei Kitan_ (Ch.1-2)
_Mousou Honey_ (Ch.1-3)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.37)
_Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker_ (Ch.10)
_Route 225_ (Ch.7)
_Smash!_ (Ch.141)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.82-83)
_Toradora!_ (Ch.28)
_Watashi no Ouchi wa Honya-san_ (Ch.1-2)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.18-19+Special)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 16, 2011)

Dragonball 161-170
Haou no Mon 0-2
Bambino 72
Code Geass Shikkoku no Renya 6
Enigma 20
Fire-Fire-Fire 12
Kamisama Dolls 10
Kekkaishi 340
Magi 12
Rainbow 26


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 17, 2011)

Rosario + Vampire II Ch.6


----------



## Blade (Feb 17, 2011)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas 216


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 17, 2011)

one piece chapter 615.

toriko chapters 51-100.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 17, 2011)

One Piece Ch.615


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2011)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.120)
_Enigma_ (Ch.20)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.308)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki_ (Ch.26)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.12)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.124)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.38)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.39)
_Rulia Nya!!_ (Ch.4)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.24)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.20-21)


----------



## Eisenheim (Feb 17, 2011)

One Piece 615
Bleach 437


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 18, 2011)

Dragonball 172-176
Bakuman 120
Chaser 21
Iris Zero 12
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 84
Kimi no Iru Machi 124
Magi 12
School Shock 12b


----------



## Eisenheim (Feb 18, 2011)

Naruto 528


----------



## Smoke (Feb 18, 2011)

Touch: Volume 20-26


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 18, 2011)

Naruto 528
 Bleach 437
 One Piece 615


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 18, 2011)

bleach chapter 437.

naruto chapter 528.

toriko chapters 101-129.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Feb 18, 2011)

Bleach and Naruto. Only those two.


----------



## Blade (Feb 18, 2011)

One Piece 615


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 18, 2011)

Naruto 528
 Bleach 437


----------



## Divi (Feb 18, 2011)

Claymore pl0x.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 18, 2011)

B gata H kei 182-189
Naruto 528
Bleach 437
One Piece 615
Gantz 334
Kimi no iru machi 124


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 18, 2011)

Buddha - Volume 7 and 8


----------



## Legend (Feb 18, 2011)

Naruto 528
Bleach 437
One Piece 615
Kekkaishi 340
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 418


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.437)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.3)
_Metal Heart_ (Ch.28)
_Naruto_ (Ch.28)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.19)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 18, 2011)

13 Club 6
Aria the Scarlett Ammo 16
Bambino 73
Bleach 437
Examurai 4
Dr. Frost 1
Green Boy 22
Kimi no Knife 7
Kuroshitsuji 54
Light Wing 12
Naruto 528
Okujyouhime 1
Wrong Soul 1


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 19, 2011)

Annarasumanara c.11 
Bleach c.437 
Naruto c.528 
Freezing c.39 
Countrouble c.15 
En Passant c.13 
Soul Eater c.83 
Hajime no Ippo c.925 
Fairy Tail c.222 
Usotsuki Lily c.14 
Shin Prince of Tennis c.44 
Hana no Kishi c.20 
Kubera c.19 
Bambino c.65-73 
Doubutsu no Oishasan c.18 
Kimi no Knife c.6  
HItogatana c.9 
Toriko c.129 
Beezlebub c.96 
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen c.19 
Oishii Kankei c.62 
Arakawa Under the Bridge c.185-190 
BB Project c.11 
Cage of Eden c.76 
Deadman Wonderland c.42 
Holyland c.108 
KissWood c.18 
Kokou no Hito c.113 
Kyou Kara Ore Wa! c.225 
Luck Stealer c.15 
Nana to Kaoru c.26 
Rookies c.189 
Shanimuni Go c.15 
Vampire Knight c.68


----------



## Brian (Feb 19, 2011)

_Gantz_ Ch. 333-334


----------



## Smoke (Feb 19, 2011)

Hourou Musuko 1-22
Kyou kara ore was 227-228



edit:

Hourou Musuko 22-41


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Feb 19, 2011)

Esprit vol.6
Legend of tyr vol.2


----------



## Blade (Feb 19, 2011)

Bleach 437
Examurai 4


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 19, 2011)

Berserk Ch.43


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Bleach 437.


----------



## Blade (Feb 19, 2011)

Light Wing 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2011)

*Today:
*


_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.94)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.1)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.326)
_Megane-chan_ (Ch.7)
_Onihime Vs_ (Ch.18)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.39)


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 20, 2011)

Bamboo Blade B c.12 
Code Geass - Shikkoku no Renya c.6 
Enigma c.20 
Dageki Joi Saori c.8 
Ao no Exorcist c.20 
Half Prince c.49 
7 Seeds c.67 
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami c.32 
Adventure and Trouble Diary c.10 
ARAGO c.55 
Arata Katanagatari c.83 
Bakuman c.120 
Bambi no Tegami c.5 
Bitou Lolliop c.5 
Crash! c.14 
Defense Devil c.84 
Detective Conan c.765 
Futago c.8 and 9 
Gamaran c.82 
Hajimete no Aku c.97 
Holyland c.109 
Hoozuki-san Chi no Aneki c.26 
Soul Eater Not! c.2 
Noblesse c.172 
Seiyuu-ka! c.15 
Savage Garden c.26 
Soredeomo Machi wa Mawatteiru c.23


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 20, 2011)

Naruto, chapter 528.

Bleach, chapter 437.

Vampire Knight, chapter 59-68.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 20, 2011)

Rosario + Vampire II Ch.7
Berserk Ch.44


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Naruto 528.


----------



## Blade (Feb 20, 2011)

Fairy Tail 223


----------



## Scizor (Feb 20, 2011)

Katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 112 to 123


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 20, 2011)

xxxHolic Ch.170


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 20, 2011)

Bambino 74-75
Dragonball 177-215
Cradle of Monsters 14
Fairy Tail 223
Imori 201 1
KissWood 19
One Piece 615
Over Rev 90
The Breaker New Waves 18
Wrong Soul 2


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 20, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 326


----------



## FakePeace (Feb 20, 2011)

Berserk Chapter 210 - 285


----------



## Blade (Feb 20, 2011)

Defense Devil 85


----------



## legoffjacques (Feb 20, 2011)

Bambino! 74-75
Kokou no Hito 116
QP vol 4 to vol 8
Team Medical Dragon 61
Giant Killing 60
Hourou Musuko 94


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2011)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.306)
_Bra Girl_ (Ch.6)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.223)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.98)
_Hetakoi_ (Ch.37-38)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.5)
_Mahoutsukai (♂) to Deshi (♀) no Futekisetsu na Kankei_ (Ch.16)
_Route 225_ (Ch.8)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.25)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.247)


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2011)

Freezing 12.


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 21, 2011)

Mahou Sensei Negima c.317 
Kataishinsho Zero c.27 
Smash! c.141 
Medaka Box c.80-83 
Kuragehime c.15 
Shin Prince of Tennis c.45 and 46 
Souten Kouro c.32 
Kimi ga Uso o Tsuite c.11 
Air Gear c.306 
13 Club c.6 
Bambino c.74 and 75 
One Piece c.615 
Skip Beat c.171 
Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! c.326 
Oishii Kankei c.63 
Addicted to Curry c.73 
Beezlebub c.97 
Giant Killing c.90 
Hidan no Aria c.16 
High School c.27 
Himitsu V.4, c.1 
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi c.418 
Hourou Musuko c.94 
Hyakkiyakou Shou c.24 
Kamen Teacher c.35 
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru c.83 and 84 
Kekkaishi c.340 
Kimi no Iru Machi c.124 
Kimi no Knife c.7 
Kisswood c.19 
Kokou no Hito c.114-116 
Kunisaki Izumo c.14 
Kuroshitsuji c.54 
Kyou Kara Ore Wa! c.226-229 
Magician c.20 
Mayonaka no Ariadne c.6 
Mononoke c.11 
Nokemono to Hanayome c.3 
Nononono c.95 
Onihime VS c.18 
ReBIRTH: The Lunatic Taker c.10 
Rosario to Vampire II c.39 
Shiroi Kumo c.6 and 7 
Sket Dance c.128 
Suicide Island V.3 
Sun-Ken Rock c.24 
Switch Girl! c.18 
The World God Only Knows c.132


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 21, 2011)

xxxHolic Ch.171


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 21, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 528
*Bleach *Chapter 437
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 223
*Soul Eater* Chapter 83
*One Piece* Chapter 615
*Soul Eater* *Not! *Chapter 2
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 326


----------



## Blade (Feb 21, 2011)

Cage of Eden 73-74


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 21, 2011)

Berserk Ch.45


----------



## Scizor (Feb 21, 2011)

Katekyo hitman reborn! 123-130


----------



## Blade (Feb 21, 2011)

Gamaran 83


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 21, 2011)

*Soul Eater Not* - Chapter 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2011)

*Today:*

_Route 225_ (Ch.9)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.21)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Vol.4 Omake)


----------



## Ice Dragon (Feb 21, 2011)

Defense Devil:54-60
HSD-405-413


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 22, 2011)

Rosario + Vampire II Ch.8


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 22, 2011)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann: Spiral Boy 1-2


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2011)

Giant Killing 26


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2011)

Katekyo hitman reborn! 131-145


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 22, 2011)

xxxHolic Ch.172


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2011)

Giant Killing 28


----------



## RedAsATomato (Feb 22, 2011)

Kimi ni Todoke Ch. 54


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 22, 2011)

Dragonball 216-222
Wrong Soul 3-4
Baby Steps 37
Bambino 78
Cavalier of the Abyss Volume 6
Crimson Empire 6
Destroy and Revolution 8
One Outs 96
The Meteor 16
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia 19
TTGL: Spiral Boy 2
Until Death Do Us Part 116


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2011)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.37)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.121)
_Enigma_ (Ch.21)
_G-Maru Edition_ (Ch.4)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_(Ch.419)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.46)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.29)
_Kono S wo, Mi yo!_ (Ch.5-6)
_Maid in Japan_ (Ch.5)
_ToLoveRu~Darkness~_ (Ch.00)
_Wa!_ (Ch.11-12)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.22-23)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.68)


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 23, 2011)

Fairy Tail c.223
Kubera c.33


----------



## Gabe (Feb 23, 2011)

Kiss x Sis (Ch.46)


----------



## dream (Feb 23, 2011)

Souten no Ken c.144
Skip Beat! c.171


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2011)

One Outs chapter 96


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 23, 2011)

Berserk Ch.46


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2011)

One Piece 616


----------



## redneuro (Feb 23, 2011)

Gantz 326
Some old Golgo 13
Some Old Black Jack


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.438)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.77)
_Countrouble_ (WSM Special)
_Frogman_ (Ch.27)
_Fu~Fu_ (Ch.3)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.309)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.13)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.80-83)
_Orange & Yellow_ (Ch.2)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.40)
_Route 225_ (Ch.10)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.133)
_Tonari no Raenzel W_ (Ch.4)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.126)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.24)


----------



## Ceresz (Feb 24, 2011)

Bleach #438
Naruto #529
Psyren #89


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 24, 2011)

Baby Steps c.37 
Shin Prince of Tennis c.47 
Souten Kouro c.33 
Kimi ga Uso o Tsuita c.11 
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia c.19 
Shinrei Tantei Yakumo c.6 
Gamaran c.83 
To Aru Majutsu no Index c.43 
Aphorism c.9 
Crimson Empire c.6 
The Sleepy Residents of Birdcage Manor c.9 
Darker Than Black - Shikkoku no Hana c.31 
Koe de Oshigoto c.29 
Zettai Karen Children c.247 
Bra Girl c.6 
Bambino c.78-80
Yumemiru Taiyou c.21 
Until Death Do Us Part c.118 
Hajimete no Aku c.98 
Medaka Box c.84 and 85 
Pandora Hearts c.58 
Noblesse c.173 
Bakuman c.121 
The Breaker: New Waves c.18 
Crime and Punishment c.25 
Dogs: Bullets and Carnage c.58 
Enjokousai Bokumetsu Undou c.2 
Garden c.6 
Gunjo c.6 
Happy c.109 
Higanjima V.7 
Issho ni Neyou yo c.5 
Kanojo wo Mamoru 51 no Houhou c.34 
Kokou no Hito c.117 
Kyou Kara Ore Wa! c.230 
Meteor c.16 
Miyori no Mori c.7 
Mononoke Soushi c.11 
G Maru Edition c.4
Ishino Aya Yume Mita Shuumatsu c.1 
Enigma c.21 
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi c.419 
Arata Katanagatari c.84 and 85 
Othello c.3 
Saint Seiya c.37 
Sket Dance c.129 and 130 
Steins Gate c.6 
Summer I Shared With You c.13 
The One c.73 
The Ravages of Time c.331 
Toriko c.130 
Toujuushi Bestialious c.1 
Umi no Misaki c.54 
Umisho c.120 
White Album c.19 
Wolf Guy c.76 
Yandere Kanojo c.25 
Y+M c.51 
Yougen no Chi c.14 
Yuria 100 Shiki c.68 
Zig Zag c.15 
Zombie Romanticism c.6 
Sangatsu no Lion c.19 
One Outs c.98 
BB Project c.12
Bleach c.438
One Piece c.616
Song of the Cloud c.15
Wolf Guy c.78
World Embryo c.61
Frogman c.27
Barakamon c.8
Working Holiday c.3-5
Kimi ni Todoke c.54 and 55
Bobobobo c.121
Cage of Eden c.77
Adventure and Trouble Diary c.11
Alpine Rose c.14
Are You Alice? c.12
High School c.28
Hayate no Gotoku c.309
KissxSis c.46
Kyou Kara Ore Wa! c.231
Oresama Sensei c.40
Yankee-kun to Megane-chan c.126


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 24, 2011)

Naruto 529
Bleach 438


----------



## Blade (Feb 24, 2011)

Bleach 438


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 24, 2011)

Bleach Ch.438


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 24, 2011)

Bleach 438.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2011)

*Today:*
_
BB Project_ (Ch.12)
_En Passant_ (Ch.14)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.327)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.125)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.69)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.84-85)
_Naruto_ (Ch.529)
_Nineteen Twenty-One_ (Ch.14)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.9)


----------



## dream (Feb 24, 2011)

Wolf Guy ch 78-79


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 24, 2011)

En Passant c.14 
Billy Bat c.51 
Dr. Frost c.2 
Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! c.327 
Air Gear c.307 
Saint Seiya - The Lost Canvas c.217 
Tousei Gensou Hakubutsushi c.13 and 14 
Sun-Ken Rock c.25 
Hajime no Ippo c.926 
Naruto c.529 
Addicted to Curry c.74 
ARAGO c.56 
Coppelion c.15 
Enjokousai Bokumetsu Undou c.3 
Detective Conan c.766 
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru c.85 
Kimi no Iru Machi c.125 
Nononono c.96 
Plana-chan c.12 
Sket Dance c.131 
Witch Hunter c.52 
Wolf Guy c.79


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Feb 25, 2011)

Chevalier of the abyss 
Taboo-Tattoo
Air gear

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 25, 2011)

*Naruto * Chapter 529
*Bleach* Chapter 438
*Air Gear* Chapter 307
*One Piece* Chapter 616
*Vampire Knight* Chapter 68
*Katekyo Hitman reborn!* Chapter 327
*Kyou Koi wo Hajimemasu* Chapter 65


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 25, 2011)

xxxHolic Ch.173


----------



## Blade (Feb 25, 2011)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas 217


----------



## dark_himura (Feb 25, 2011)

Naruto Chapter 529
Bleach Chapter 438
One Piece Chapter 616
Katekyo Hitman reborn! Chapter 327
imi no Iru Machi 125 
Bakuman 95-121


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Feb 25, 2011)

Hitman Reborn! ~ 327
Naruto ch ~ 529
KOI WO HAJIMEMASU 59 ~ 70 Raw


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 25, 2011)

Beelzebub 98
Sun Ken Rock 25
Zebura 131


----------



## Eisenheim (Feb 25, 2011)

One Piece 616
Naruto 529
Bleach 438
Toriko 130
Hitman Reborn 201 - 230


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 25, 2011)

Enma Gavel (oneshot)
Zettai Karen Children c.248
Bloody Monday c.58
Beezlebub c.98
Kyou Kara Ore Wa! c.232
Oishii Kankei c.64
Shanimuni Go c.17
Arata Katanagatari c.86 and 87
Oniichan Control c.10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2011)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.97-98)
_Coppelion_ (Ch.13-15)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.59-65)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 25, 2011)

Bamino 80-82
Addicted to Curry 74
Bakuman 121
Bartender 45
Chess Isle 9
Dr. Frost 2
Final Fantasy XII 8
Frogman 27
Gamble Fish 61
Iris Zero 13
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 85
Kimi no Iru Machi 125
Kimi no Knife 8
Last Inning 68
Naruto 529
One Piece 616
Sun-Ken Rock 25
TTGL Spiral Boy 3
Witchcraft Works 5
The World God Only Knows 133


----------



## Da Realest (Feb 25, 2011)

Law of UEki 36 - 69 
Toriko 131 
KHR 327
Dragon Ball volumne 9


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 26, 2011)

Berserk Ch.47


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 26, 2011)

Get Backers, chapter 75-86.


----------



## Blade (Feb 26, 2011)

Gamaran 84


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2011)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.122)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.46)
_Freezing_ (Ch.40)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.61)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.10)
_Orange & Yellow_ (Ch.3)
_Pastel_ (Ch.120)
_Seishun Pop!_ (Ch.10)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.111)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.11)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.248)


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 26, 2011)

Dining Bar Akira c.1-7 (end)


----------



## Da Realest (Feb 26, 2011)

*Law of Ueki* 154
*Dragon Ball Volume* 10 - 14


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2011)

Ares: c.200-205
Gamaran: c.85


----------



## Blade (Feb 27, 2011)

Giant Killing 29


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2011)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.21)
_Butterfly Kiss Blade_ (Ch.1)
_Enigma_ (Ch.22)
_GE ~Good Ending~_  (Ch.70-71)
_Genshiken Nidaime_ (Ch.5)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.99)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.341)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.318)
_Nozomi to Kimio_ (Ch.1-2)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.31)
_Rosario+Vampire II_ (Special)
_Route 225_ (Ch.11) *[END]*
_Shinwa Ponchi_ (Ch.7)
_Shitsuji-sama no Okiniiri_ (Ch.16)
_Smash!_ (Ch.142-143)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.20)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.25)


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 27, 2011)

Bakuman 120.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2011)

Soul Eater Not! 02


----------



## Blade (Feb 27, 2011)

Kekkaishi 340-341


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 28, 2011)

Ares 200-204
Bambino 83-84
Ao no Exorcist 21
Bakuman 122
Chaser 22
Enigma 22
Green Boy 23
Hanza Sky 12
Kekkaishi 341
KissWood 20
Mahou Sensei Negima 318
Sprite 7
Sun-Ken Rock 25
Toriko 131
TTGL: Spiral Boy 4
Wolfsmund 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2011)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.307)
_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.65)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.11)
_Butterfly Kiss Blade_ (Ch.2-5)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.35-36)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.21)
_Shi ni Itaru Yamai_ (Ch.6-7)
_Yaban no Sono_ (Ch.14)


----------



## Markness (Feb 28, 2011)

Bleach chapters 306-311 
Negima chapters 317-318
D.Gray-Man volumes 1 and 2


----------



## Blade (Mar 1, 2011)

Medaka Box 86-87


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 1, 2011)

What a Wonderful World! vol 2 (end) - freaking awesome. Liked it more than Solanin.


----------



## Blade (Mar 1, 2011)

Drifters 18-19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2011)

*Today:*

_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.28)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.224)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.420)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.12)
_Smash!_ (Ch.144)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.134)
_Zettai Joousei_ (Ch.6)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 1, 2011)

Dragonball 222-246
Fairy Tail 224
School Shock 12c
The World God Only Knows 134


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 2, 2011)

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Dr. Frost c.3[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Fairy Tail c.224[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Bambino c.82-86[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Break Blade c.42[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Evergreen c.7-9[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Defense Devil c.86[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Good Ending c.70 and 71[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Giant Killing c.91[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Hareluya II Boy c.277 and 278[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Hana no Kishi c.21[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Heart no Kuni no Alice c.31[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Hanza Sky c.12[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Haigakura c.9[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Another c.1[/FONT]


----------



## Markness (Mar 2, 2011)

Naruto volumes 49 and 50


----------



## Blade (Mar 2, 2011)

Nurarihyon no Mago 138


----------



## illmatic (Mar 2, 2011)

Dois Sol ch.1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2011)

*Today:*


_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.310)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.14)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.86-88)
_Nana to Kaoru Arashi_ (Ch.8)
_Samurai High School_ (Ch.15)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.36)


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 2, 2011)

Bleach c.439
Naruto c.530
Karakuri Odette c.29
Hajime no Ippo c.927
Ingenuo c.80 (end)
Kiss Wood c.20
M.A.X. c.15
Mahou Sensei Negima c.318
Miyori no Mori c.8 (end)
Wolfsmund c.1
Claymore c.113
Higanjima c.62
ARAGO c.57
Bambino c.87
Blood Alone c.32
Hayate no Gotoku c.310
High School c.29
Houou Gakuen c.8
Kaitaishinsho Zero c.28
The World God Only Knows c.134
Heat c.11
Kiyoku Yawaku c.3
Kokou no Hito c.120
Kyou Kara Ore Wa! c.235
Medaka Box c.88


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 2, 2011)

The Breaker 1-72
Breaker New Waves: 1-18


----------



## Black☆Star (Mar 3, 2011)

D.Gray-man 204
Naruto 530
Bleach 439


----------



## Blade (Mar 3, 2011)

Bleach 439


----------



## Markness (Mar 3, 2011)

Bleach, Negima, Houshin Engi, Dragon Ball, and YuYu Hakusho volumes 7 and 8respectively


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2011)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.22)
_Bleach_ (Ch.439)
_Blood Alone_ (Ch.32)
_Dollgun_ (Ch.27)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.6)
_Lotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.15)
_Naruto_ (Ch.530)
_Nineteen Twenty-One_ (Ch.16)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.15)
_Shitsurakuen_ (Ch.21)
_Yotsuba&!_ (Ch.71)


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 3, 2011)

Gantz c.335
Hareluya II Boy c.279-280
Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! c.328
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen c.20
Saint Seiya - The Lost Canvas c.21
Magician c.23 and 24
Prunus c.21
D.Gray-man c.204
Amagoi c.6
Ao no Exorcist c.22
Dr.Rurru c.8
Luck Stealer c.17
Nana to Kaoru Arashi c.8
Migawari Hakushaku c.7
Nokemono to Hanayome c.7
Nononono c.97
Otoymegatari c.16
Peace Maker c.21
Pheromomania Syndrome c.17
Ryuushika Ryuushika c.17


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 4, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 530
*Bleach* Chapter 439
*Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 328
*Toriko* Chapter 132
*Shin Prince of Tennis* Chapter 47


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 4, 2011)

Berserk Ch.48-50


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 4, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 530
*Bleach* Chapter 439
*One Piece *Chapter 617
*Vampire Knight* Chapter 69
*Katekyo Hitman reborn!* Chapter 328


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Mar 4, 2011)

Dengeki Daisy 1 ~ 24
Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu 71 ~ 80 Raw 
Hitman reborn! Ch ~ 328
Naruto Ch 530


----------



## Blade (Mar 4, 2011)

Beelzebub 99


----------



## Sassy (Mar 4, 2011)

Air Gear 380
Working Holiday Chapter 5
Beezlebub 99
Naruto 530
Hitman Reborn 328 (holy shit it was boom good at the end)


----------



## Blade (Mar 4, 2011)

Ushio and Tora 274


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2011)

*Today:*


_Dr. Rurru_ (Ch.8)
_Enigma_ (Ch.23)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.328)
_Kono S wo, Mi yo!_ (Ch.7-8)
_Nyotai-ka_ (Ch.24)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.127+Special)


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 5, 2011)

Kamisama Hajimemashite c.31
Karakuri Odette c.30
Bakuman c.123
Kuragehime c.20 and 21
Billy Bat c.52


----------



## Blade (Mar 5, 2011)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 420


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2011)

*Today:*



_Air Gear_ (Ch.308)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.123)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.99)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.72+Special)
_Hammer Session!_ (Ch.15)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.4)
_Otomegokoro no Jiyuugata_ (Ch.2)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.78)


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 5, 2011)

Bleach 311
Fairy Tale 217


----------



## Blade (Mar 5, 2011)

Fairy Tail 225


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Mar 5, 2011)

Fairy Tail, chapter 221-225.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 5, 2011)

Berserk Ch.51


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 5, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn - Ch. 328


----------



## ZyX (Mar 6, 2011)

Went out and read Narutaru.  Uh, yeah, I think after that, I'm ready to handle any rage Puella Magi Madoka Magica could possibly induce.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 6, 2011)

Bakuman ch.123
Beelzebub ch.99
Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest ch.78
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami ch.31-32


----------



## Blade (Mar 6, 2011)

Cage of Eden 76


----------



## zapman (Mar 6, 2011)

Gamble Fish 1-61 shame thats all that has been translated so far
Fairy Tail -latest


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 6, 2011)

I Am a Hero 1 - 34
Until Death Do Us Part 117
The Meteor 1
Let's Lagoon 14
Suicide Island 20 - 30


----------



## Blade (Mar 6, 2011)

Defense Devil 86


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 6, 2011)

GE ~ Good Ending Chapter 72


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2011)

Skip Beat Chapter 172


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 6, 2011)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 225
*Kimi Ni Todoke* Chapter 49-55


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2011)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.225)
_Gou-Dere Bishoujo Nagihara Sora_ (Ch.5)
_Iinari! Aibration_ (Ch.12)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.37)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.14)
_Nozomi to Kimio_ (Ch.3) *[END]*
_Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Na_i (Ch.23)
_Otome wa Boku ni Koishiteru: Futari no Elder_ (Ch.2)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.33)
_Shinwa Ponchi_ (Ch.8)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.6)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.15)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.26)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.249)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 6, 2011)

Bambino 87-89
17Sai 1
Addicted to Curry 75
Amagoi 6
Blazing Transfer Student 11
Bleach 439
Break Blade 42
Chaser 23
Claymore 113
D.Gray-Man 204
Donten Prism Solar Car 6
Hell Teacher Nube 32
Iris Zero 14
Kimi no Knife 9
KissWood 21
Last Inning 69
Naruto 530
Ryuuji 12
Toriko 132
TTGL Spiral Boy 5
Until Death Do Us Part 117
Wrong Soul 7


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 6, 2011)

Apothecarius Argentum c.33
Bambino c.88 and 89


----------



## Markness (Mar 6, 2011)

Berserk Vol. 11

Hunter x Hunter Vol. 27

Negima chapter 319


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 7, 2011)

Berserk Volume 1 - 10


----------



## Hariti (Mar 7, 2011)

Kaichou wa Maid-sama ch.58 
Naruto 200-244


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 7, 2011)

*nanaco Robin* Chapter 1-13 [End]


----------



## Blade (Mar 7, 2011)

Cage of Eden 77


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 7, 2011)

xxxHolic Ch.174-175


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2011)

*Today:*

_Freezing_ (Ch.41)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.100)
_Hakoiri Devil Princess_ (Ch.24)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Vol.6 Extras)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.58)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 7, 2011)

Hajime No Ippo - 395 - 405


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 8, 2011)

Berserk Ch.52


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 8, 2011)

Berserk Volume 11 to 13
Hajime No Ippo 406 - 415


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2011)

*Today:*

_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.66)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.78)
_Hetakoi_ (Ch.39-41)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.421)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.41)
_Samurai High School_ (Ch.16)
_Smash!_ (Ch.145)
_Velvet Kiss_ (Ch.1-4)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.128)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.27)
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.21)


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 8, 2011)

Hajime No Ippo 416 to 435


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 9, 2011)

Claymore- chpt 72-110.... finally caught up


----------



## Kamishu (Mar 9, 2011)

I've read Black Bird. And gotta say its amazing :3 and now I want to read more haha. ;D

---



Keino-kun said:


> Claymore- chpt 72-110.... finally caught up



-Glomps- YAY Claymore!  XD


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 9, 2011)

Hajime No Ippo 436 to 445
One Piece 617


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2011)

*Today:*

_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.101)
_Koharu no Hibi_ (Ch.7)
_Konohanatei Kitan_ (Ch.3)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.53)
_Shiki Tsukai_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Vei (Mar 9, 2011)

One Piece 617
Bleach 440


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 9, 2011)

*Naruto* - Chapters 1-8


----------



## Motochika (Mar 9, 2011)

Alright started my jump into Pokemon Adventure read ch. 1 -24. So far loving them a bit random but the faced paced development is nice.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nura:  Rise of the Demon Clan vol 1
D.Gray-Man vol 13
Code Geass vol 8(end)


----------



## ZyX (Mar 10, 2011)

Full Metal Panic Sigma 38
Naruto 531
Bleach 440
One Piece 617
Hajime no Ippo 928
Sora no Otoshimono 48
Mysterious Girlfriend X 53


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 10, 2011)

Naruto 531 
Bleach 440


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 10, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 531 
*Bleach* Chapter 440
*One Piece* Chapter 617


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2011)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.23)
_Bleach_ (Ch.440)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.311)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.37)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.15)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.8)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.126)
_Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou_ (Ch.15)
_Love Pheromone No.5 _(Ch.10)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.2)
_Naruto_ (Ch.531)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.42)
_Pokemon Special B&W_ (Ch.5)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.48)
_Zettai Joousei_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Motochika (Mar 10, 2011)

Naruto Ch. 531
Pokemon Adventures Ch. 24-30


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 10, 2011)

Berserk Ch.53


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 10, 2011)

*Naruto* - Chapters 9-15


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 10, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 531
*Bleach* Chapter 440
*One Piece* Chapter 617
*Barajou no Kiss* chapter 1-17


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 10, 2011)

Toriko 133
Hajime No Ippo 446 - 455


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 11, 2011)

*Barajou no Kiss *Chapter 17-23


----------



## ZyX (Mar 11, 2011)

Yumekui Merry 01-15


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 11, 2011)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 329


----------



## HInch (Mar 11, 2011)

*Worst Gaiden*. Again.


----------



## Blade (Mar 11, 2011)

Toriko 133
Bleach 440


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2011)

*Today:*

_Asu no Yoichi!_ (Ch.35)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.100)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.329)


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 11, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn Ch. 329


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 11, 2011)

*Naruto* - Chapters 16-28


----------



## Motochika (Mar 11, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn Ch. 329


----------



## Baks (Mar 12, 2011)

Wof Guy Ch 2-5


----------



## Blade (Mar 12, 2011)

One Piece 617


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2011)

*Today:*

_Asu no Yoichi_ (Ch.36)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.124)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.73)
_Mahou Gyoushounin Roma_ (Ch.9)
_Popcorn Avatar_ (Ch.6)
_Shitsuji Shoujo to Ojousama_ (Ch.7)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.22)


----------



## Blade (Mar 12, 2011)

Kyou Kara Ore Wa 238


----------



## Homura (Mar 12, 2011)

Mahou Shoujo Kazumi Magica: The Innocent Malice vol. 1


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 12, 2011)

Hajime No Ippo 456 - 470


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 12, 2011)

HSDK 37-118


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 12, 2011)

Bambino 90-91
Bleach 440
D-Frag 17
Donten Prism Solar Car 7
Dr. Frost 4
Fairy Tail 225
Iris Zero 15
Kimi no Iru Machi 126
Kimi no Knife 10
Last Inning 70
Naruto 531
One Piece 617


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 12, 2011)

*Naruto* - Chapters 29-44


----------



## Motochika (Mar 12, 2011)

Pokemon Adventures Ch. 32-48


----------



## Blade (Mar 13, 2011)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Steel Ball Run chapter 68


----------



## ZyX (Mar 13, 2011)

Yumekui Merry 16-25
Mahou Sensei Negima! 320
Infinite Stratos 1-6
Nagasarete Airantou 101-106
High School of the Dead 29
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia 01-20


----------



## Blade (Mar 13, 2011)

World Embryo 60


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2011)

*Today:*

_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.19)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.17-18)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.97-98)
_Highschool of the Dead_ (Ch.29)
_Koibito Play_ (Ch.19)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.49)
_Psycho Busters_ (Ch.22)
_Rulia Nya!!_ (Ch.5)
_Samurai High School_ (Ch.17)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.21)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan _(Ch.129)
_Yubisaki Milk Tea_ (Ch.70-71)


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 13, 2011)

Bleach 440.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 13, 2011)

Fire, Fire, Fire (Ch.1-12)
Highschool of The Dead (Ch.29)


----------



## Motochika (Mar 13, 2011)

Pokemon Adventures Ch. 48-62


----------



## Blade (Mar 13, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock 25


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 13, 2011)

*Naruto* - Chapters 45-58


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 14, 2011)

Shinobi no Kuni c.1 and 2
Ordinary School c.1


----------



## Black☆Star (Mar 14, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 329
Bleach 440


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2011)

*Today:*

_Asu no Yoichi!_ (Ch.37)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.47-48)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei!_ (Ch.14)
_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Ch.7)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.319-320)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.89)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.43)
_Sakura Saku_ (One-shot)
_Sukitte Ii na yo_ (Ch.14)
_Tenshi no Parabola_ (One-shot)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 14, 2011)

*Naruto* - Chapters 59-70


----------



## Motochika (Mar 14, 2011)

Pokemon Adventures Ch. 62-77


----------



## dream (Mar 15, 2011)

Himitsu  v.4 c.8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2011)

*Today:
*

_Bra Girl _(Ch.7)
_Enigma_ (Ch.24)
_FIVE_ (Ch.44)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.22)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.422)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.38-39)
_The!! Beach Stars_ (Ch.6)
_Triage X_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Motochika (Mar 15, 2011)

Pokemon Adventures Ch. 77-100


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 15, 2011)

*Naruto* - Chapters 71-89


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 16, 2011)

Fairy Tail 226.


----------



## Hariti (Mar 16, 2011)

Fairy Tail ch.226


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Mar 16, 2011)

GetBackers, chapter 304-306.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2011)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.49)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.226)
_I Fell in Love For the First Time_ (Ch.1-4) *[END]*
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.50)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.29)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.34)
_Smash!_ (Ch.146-147)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.28)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 16, 2011)

*Naruto* - Chapters 90-105


----------



## donaldgx (Mar 16, 2011)

The!!! Beach Stars ch 6 of vol 1


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 16, 2011)

Bambino 93-94
Bartender 46
Cyborg Grandpa G 26
Destroy and Revolution 9
Dr. Frost 5
Edison Fantasy Science 4
Enigma 24
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 86
Light Wing 13
The!! Beach Stars 6


----------



## Homura (Mar 17, 2011)

Puella Magi Madoka Magica vol. 2 (Ch.5-8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2011)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.441)
_Cheer Cheer_ (Ch.3)
_Enigma_ (Ch.25)
_Past Future_ (Ch.3)
_Sazanami Cherry_ (Ch.4)
_Smash!_ (Ch.148)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.135+Special)
_Usagi Drop_ (Ch.34)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.29)


----------



## Motochika (Mar 17, 2011)

Naruto Ch.532
Katekyo Hitman Reborn Ch.330
Pokemon Adventures Ch.93-100


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 17, 2011)

*Naruto* - Chapters 106-128


----------



## Blade (Mar 18, 2011)

Toriko 134
Bleach 441


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2011)

*Today:*

_Dr.Ruru_ (Vol.2 Omake)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.330)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.342)
_Naruto_ (Ch.542)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.79)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.25)


----------



## Blade (Mar 18, 2011)

One Piece 618


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 18, 2011)

*Naruto* - Chapters 129-139


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2011)

Shin Prince of Tennis c.48


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 19, 2011)

One Piece 618
Naruto 532
Bleach 441
Toriko 134


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2011)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.38)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.101)
_Fortune Arterial - Character's Prelude_ (Ch.6)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.312)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.8-9)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.127)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.48-49)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.13)
_Teppu_ (Ch.11)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.16)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.26)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.130-131)


----------



## Blade (Mar 19, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock 27


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 19, 2011)

*Naruto* - Chapters 140-155


----------



## Blade (Mar 20, 2011)

Gamaran 87


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 20, 2011)

Bleach 441


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.125)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.50)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.16)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.74)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.30)
_Kono S wo, Mi yo!_ (Ch.9-12)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.90)
_My Doll House_ (Ch.4)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.18-19)
_Onidere_ (Ch.110-113)
_Otome wa Boku ni Koishiteru: Futari no Elder_ (Ch.3)
_Velvet Kiss_ (Ch.5)
_Yomeiro Choice_ (Ch.33)


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 20, 2011)

Pokemon Special volume 1


----------



## Motochika (Mar 20, 2011)

Pokemon Adventures Ch. 100-103


----------



## Blade (Mar 20, 2011)

Medaka Box 90

Zennou no Noa - The World of Lost Memories 15

Gintama 318

Gintama 320


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2011)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.309)
_BB Project_ (Ch.13)
_Fire Fire Fire_ (Ch.11-12) *[END]*
_Fortune Arterial - Character's Prelude_ (Ch.7) *[END]*
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.62)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.321)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.10)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.35)
_Sense._ (Ch.1-10)
_Smash!_ (Ch.149-150+Special)
_Yosuga no Sora_ (Ch.8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2011)

*Today:*


_Baka to Boing_ (Ch.26)
_Butterfly_ (Ch.30-31)
_Lotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.16)
_Mei no Naisho_ (Ch.9)
_Smash!_ (Ch.151-152)
_Unbalance x Unbalance_ (Ch.75)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.17)


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 22, 2011)

Fairy tail (227)
Hitman Reborn (21-52)


----------



## G (Mar 23, 2011)

Highschool of the dead (2)


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 23, 2011)

Fairy Tail 227


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 23, 2011)

Smash! c.152 and 153
Zetman c.159 and 160
Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to c.10
Break Blade c.44-46
Shinrei Tantei Yakumo c.7
Tokkyuu c.11
Umisho c.124
ReBirth: The Lunatic Taker c.11
Another c.2
Bambino c.98
Chinatsu no Uta c.31 (end)
Crash c.15
Hareluya II Boy c.287-289
Kunisaki Izumi no Jinjou c.16
Zennou no Noa c.15
Air Gear c.309
Gamble Fish c.62
God's Child c.1-11 (end)
Gunjo c.7
Kyou Kara Ore Wa! c.246 and 247
Nokemono to Hanayome c.8
One Outs c.100
Tabi and the Wayfarers c.5
Yougen no Chi c.15
Teen Spirit c.18
Noblesse c.177
Luck Stealer c.18 
Paranoia Street c.5
Soil c.48
Sukima-shiki c.5
White Album c.20


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 23, 2011)

Sun-Ken Rock Chapter 27


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2011)

*Today:*

_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.116)
_Enigma_ (Ch.26)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.70)
_Nichijou_ (Ch.17-18)
_Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai_ (Ch.24)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.57)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.413)
_Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker_ (Ch.11)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.40)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.112)
_Smash!_ (Ch.153-154)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.136)
_Zettai Joousei_ (Ch.8)


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 23, 2011)

*Naruto* - Chapters 156-165


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 24, 2011)

Enigma c.26
Kuragehime c.18
Usotsuki Lily c.17
Kimi no Knife c.12
Kyou Kara Ore Wa! c.248
7 Seeds c.69
The Meteor c.18
The World God Only Knows c.136
Rosario to Vampire II c.40
Code:Breaker c.117
Happy c.113
Nononono c.102
My Little Sister Can't Be This Cute c.24
Samurai High School c.18
Space Chief Caesar c.0
Hajime no Ippo c.929
Fairy Tail c.227
Song of the Cloud c.17
Supernatural Investigation Department c.13


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2011)

Gintama 322


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2011)

*Today:*

_Caterpillar and Butterfly_ (One-Shot)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.423)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.10)
_Samurai High School_ (Ch.18)
_Smash!_ (Ch.155)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.132)


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2011)

Fairy Tail 227


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 24, 2011)

Magician 29-30
The World God Only Knows 135-136
Bambino 96
Blazing Transfer Student 12
Break Blade 46
Enigma 26
Fairy Tail 226
Kimi no Iru Machi 128
Kimi no Knife 12
Last Inning 72
Mahou Sensei Negima 321
One Outs 100
Rainbow 27
Ryuuji 25
Sun-Ken Rock 27
The Breaker New Waves 21
Toriko 134


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 24, 2011)

*Naruto* - Chapters 166-183


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 24, 2011)

Bleach 441.


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2011)

Defense Devil 87


----------



## Judas (Mar 25, 2011)

Shingeki no Kyojin~Ch.1-9


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2011)

Defense Devil 88


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2011)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.39)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.79)
_Girls Saurus DX_ (Ch.60)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.102)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.313)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.128)
_Needless_ (Ch.87)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.44)
_Smash!_ (Ch.156)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.18)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.133)


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2011)

Defense Devil 89
Needless 87-88
Cage of Eden 76


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 26, 2011)

*Naruto *Chapter 531-532
*Bleach* Chapter 440-441
*One Piece *Chapter 618
*Fairy Tail *Chapter 226-228
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn! *Chapter 329-330


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 26, 2011)

Fairy Tail 227
Berserk Vol 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2011)

*Today:*



_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.227-228)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.95)
_Imori_ 201 (Ch.2)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.343)
_Octave_ (Ch.35)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.414)
_Smash!_ (Ch.157)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.37)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.80)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.134-135)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.30)


----------



## Hariti (Mar 27, 2011)

Area no Kishi ch.67


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland 43


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2011)

*Today:*

_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.67)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.103)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.51)
_Needless_ (Ch.88-89)
_Q.E.D. Shomei Shuryo_ (Ch.18)
_Smash!_ (Ch.158)
_Sorairo Girlfriend_ (Ch.2)


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2011)

Gintama 324


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 27, 2011)

Baki - Son of Ogre chapter 249


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 27, 2011)

Break Blade 47-48
Addicted to Curry 77
Baby Steps 39
Bartender 47
Cradle of Monsters 15
Fairy Tail 227
Imori-201 2
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 88
Kekkaishi 343
KissWood 23
Magi 14
Stalker 6
The Breaker New Waves 22


----------



## Stringer (Mar 28, 2011)

± Katsu v14
± Lequios ch04


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2011)

*Today:*



_Air Gear_ (Ch.310)
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.20)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.75)
_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Ch.8-10)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.91)
_Mikarun X_ (Ch.11)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.54+Special)
_Ordinary School_ (Ch.1)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.45)
_Wrestle! The Under Ground_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2011)

*Today:*

_Butterfly Kiss Blade_ (Ch.6)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.118)
_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.29)
_Kono S wo, Mi yo!_ (Ch.13-18)
_Kyousou no Simulacra_ (Ch.13)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.415-418)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.22)
_Smash!_ (Ch.159)
_Sugar☆Family_ (Ch.10)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.137)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.19)
_Yubisaki Milk Tea_ (Ch.72-73)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.250-251)


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 29, 2011)

Vagabond Chapter 1-15


----------



## Markness (Mar 30, 2011)

Negima chapters 319-321
Bleach chapters 312-314
Naruto chapters 503-504


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2011)

*Today:*

_Balance Policy_ (Ch.4)
_Reversible!_ (Ch.4)
_Smash!_ (Ch.160)
_Suite Precure♪_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 30, 2011)

Dorohedoro 1-11


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 30, 2011)

One Piece c619
Naruto c533
Bleach c442
Vagabond v.14-18


----------



## Hariti (Mar 31, 2011)

Bleach ch.442 
One Piece ch.619


----------



## Kiryuu (Mar 31, 2011)

One Piece 619
Naruto 533
Bleach 442
Love @ First Sight V 6 Ch 11
Yumeiro Taiyou 23


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Mar 31, 2011)

One Piece Ch.619


----------



## Motochika (Mar 31, 2011)

Naruto Ch. 533


----------



## Baks (Mar 31, 2011)

HSDK 424
Bleach 442
Wolf Guy 81


----------



## Markness (Mar 31, 2011)

D.Gray-man volumes 7 and 8


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 31, 2011)

Toriko x One Piece cross epoch


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 31, 2011)

Eden - It's an endless world! Volume 10

I fucking mad.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 31, 2011)

Bleach 442.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2011)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.442)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.119-120)
_Coppelion_ (Ch.16)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.314)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.424)
_Naruto_ (Ch.533)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.21)
_Needless_ (Ch.29)
_Smash!_ (Ch.161)
_Wa!_ (Ch.13)
_Yosuga no Sora_ (Ch.9)
_Yotsuba&!_ (Ch.72)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.31-32)
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.22-23)


----------



## Motochika (Mar 31, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 331


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 31, 2011)

Slam Dunk Chapter 1-10


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 1, 2011)

The Breaker, New Waves 23
Love In the Mask 111
Natsume Yuujinchou* 39
Kimi no Iru Machi 129
Yankee-kun to Megane-chan 136
Tsukushite Agemasu: Story 2
Mitsukoi Honey 2
Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! 331
Skip Beat! 172
Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest 82


----------



## Fourangers (Apr 1, 2011)

Glass Mask vol 33 ch 1

Katekyo Hitman Reborn ch 331

Bambino ch 100

That's it...:/


----------



## Blade (Apr 1, 2011)

One Piece 618


----------



## Klammo (Apr 1, 2011)

Toriko 105 and 106.


----------



## Judas (Apr 1, 2011)

Gamaran Ch. 30


----------



## Blade (Apr 1, 2011)

Gamaran chapter 88


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 1, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 533
*Bleach* Chapter 442
*One Piece* Chapter 619
*Hajime no Ippo* Chapter 930
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter  331
*One Piece x Toriko Special* Chapter 01


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2011)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.12)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.129)
_Smash!_ (Ch.162-169+Special) *[END]* Badminton forever! 
_Working!!_ (Ch.57)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.136)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.33)


----------



## Blade (Apr 1, 2011)

One Piece 619


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 2, 2011)

fairy tail chapter 228.

one piece chapter 619.

bleach chapter 442.

naruto chapter 533.

soul eater not! chapters 1-3.


----------



## Baks (Apr 2, 2011)

Beelzebub 102
Air Gear 311


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 2, 2011)

*Air Gear* Chapter 311


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 2, 2011)

Slam Dunk Chapter(s) 70-100


----------



## Blade (Apr 2, 2011)

Bleach 442


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 2, 2011)

One Piece 619
Bleach 442
Naruto 533
One Piece X Toriko


----------



## Blade (Apr 2, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock 27


----------



## Insonmiac (Apr 2, 2011)

_Battle Angel Alita_ - *V1*

It was on the library shelf. It brings back a lot of memories for me. Still as great as I remember. I'll have to re-read it all the way through once I have more time to spare.


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 2, 2011)

*Fairy Tail *Chapter 229


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

Hitman reborn 330.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2011)

*Today:*

_Genshiken Nidaime_ (Ch.6)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.16)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.331)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.47)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 2, 2011)

Blazing Transfer Student 13-14
Gundam Sousei 23-24
Akame Ga Kill! 1
Bambino 100
Break Blade 49
Green Boy 26
Hanza Sky 13
Hell Teacher Nube 33
Kimi no Knife 13
One Piece 619
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen 23
Over Rev 91
Sun-Ken Rock 28
The World God Only Knows 137


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 2, 2011)

Fairy Tail  229


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 3, 2011)

Switch Girl 25
Sora Log 9
Oresama Teacher 48
Utsotsuki Lily 20
Skipbeat 165-173
Fairy Tail 229
I <3 HS 8
Asa Made Motto 5
Toshishita no Ryuugi 3-4
When a man loves a man 8-12
Mimurake no Musuko 2-8
Two Wolves and Their Sons 3
Sugar Family 1
Kikoenai Koe 4-5
Ryoshuh 3-4
Renai Patisserie 4-5
Man of 1 Yen 3
Kairaku Hani v2-2
Jounetsu Kakumei 1
Hito ni Ienai Aidagara 1-3
Darling 4-6
Comedy Evolves by Love 4-5
Adekan 1-6
World! Bring it on v6-5


----------



## Blade (Apr 3, 2011)

Toriko 134-135


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

Fairy tale 15.


----------



## S (Apr 3, 2011)

HSDK Ch. 424


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 3, 2011)

Toriko 135
Soul Eater 1 - 20


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

Toriko 100.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 3, 2011)

Eden - It's an endless world! Volume 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2011)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.311)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.126)
_Banana no Nana_ (Ch.5)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.102)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.19)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.99)
_Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou_ (Ch.17)
_Noel no Kimochi_ (Ch.20-21)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.46-48)
_Pastel_ (Ch.121-123)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.84)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.20)
_Working!!_ (Ch.58)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.69)
_Zettai Karen Children _(Ch.252)


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 3, 2011)

Slam Dunk Volumes 18-31

I regret reading it so quickly, I kinda wish there was a sequel to it.


----------



## Raptorz (Apr 3, 2011)

Beelzebub-102
Toriko-135
Dengeki Daisy-30


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 4, 2011)

Warau Kanoko-sama 8
Seisei Suruhodo, Aishiteru 4
Kekkaishi 344
Fairy Tail 
The One 75&76
Bride of the Watergod 96
Not Equal 3
Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume 47
Kiss and Never Cry 14
Don't Touch Me 22
Himitsu no Ai-chan 5
Konya, Kimi ni Ai ni Iku 1
A Tackle on My Life 25
Wait! Wolf 30
Arata Kangatari91


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 4, 2011)

toriko chapter 135.

kekkaishi chapter 344.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 4, 2011)

Kekkaishi Chap 344


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 4, 2011)

Bakuman 115.


----------



## Blade (Apr 4, 2011)

Kekkaishi 343-344
Cage of Eden 78


----------



## spectre991 (Apr 4, 2011)

Fairy tail 229
Vinland saga


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 4, 2011)

Naruto 520.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 4, 2011)

The last two volumes of Sanctuary. An amazing manga.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 4, 2011)

break blade chapters 1-49.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2011)

*Today:*

_Accel World_ (Ch.4)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.121)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.20)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.229)
_Frogman_ (Ch.29)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.38-39)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.344)
_Koibito Play_ (Ch.20) *[END]*
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.322)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.36)


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 5, 2011)

Magnolia 9
Strobe Edge Vol 10 Special
Yume Musubi, Koi Musubi 15-17
Take Over Zone 6
The Breaker: New Waves 23


----------



## Insonmiac (Apr 5, 2011)

_Tekkon Kinkreet_ - *V1 - V3*

Another re-read. Taiyo Matsumoto reminds me once again why he's one of my favorite manga-ka in the medium. Beautiful art, surreal worlds, great characters, fantastic, well thought out plot. The man has got it all.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2011)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.51-52)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.80)
_Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou_ (Ch.18)
_Needless_ (Ch.30)
_Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker_ (Ch.12)
_Rulia Nya!!_ (Ch.6)
_Switch Girl!!_ (Ch.24-25)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.137b-special)


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Defense Devil 55.


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 6, 2011)

Soul Eater 21 - 40


----------



## Plain Scarfs (Apr 6, 2011)

Just the latest One Piece. Don't feel like picking up any new series at the moment.


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 6, 2011)

One Piece 620
Naruto 534


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

Fairy Tale 229.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2011)

*Today:*

_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.11)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.34)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.41)
_Needless_ (Ch.31)
_Nichijou_ (Ch.19-22)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.38)
_Working!!_ (Ch.59)
_Yosuga no Sora_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Stringer (Apr 6, 2011)

One Piece _c620_
Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest _c82_
Hokenshitsu No Shinigami _c34-35_
Kitaitonchi Hanasaka Ikkyuu _[Oneshot]_


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

Naruto 521.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 7, 2011)

Bleach 443
Naruto 534 
One Piece 620
Vampire Knight 70
Kimi no Iru Machi 130
Kuragehime 23
Hiyokoi 11
Toshi Densetsu 1-2


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 7, 2011)

Soul Eater 41 - 50
Bleach 443


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 7, 2011)

Bleach 442.


----------



## S (Apr 7, 2011)

HSDK  Ch.425


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 7, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 534
*Bleach* Chapter 443
*Air Gear* Chapter 312
*One Piece* Chapter 620
*Vampire Knight *Chapter 70


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2011)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.40)
_Bleach_ (Ch.443)
_Hajimete Datteba!_ (Ch.3)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.425)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki_ (Ch.28)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.130)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.17-20)
_Nana to Kaoru Arashi_ (Ch.9)
_Naruto_ (Ch.534)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.32)
_Otomari Honey_ (Ch.22)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.37)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.34)


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 8, 2011)

Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! 332
Kuragehime 24
Love So Life 21
Kimi to, Hajimete 3


----------



## Motochika (Apr 8, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 332


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 8, 2011)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn !* Chapter 332


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 8, 2011)

Bleach 443.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Eden no ori 
16-20


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2011)

One Piece 620


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 8, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 330.


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2011)

Defense Devil 90


----------



## illmatic (Apr 8, 2011)

*Silver Spoon* Ch.001


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2011)

Bleach 443


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 8, 2011)

Fairy Tail 228-229
Addicted To Curry 79
Bambino 102
Baby Steps 40
Bartender 48
Blazing Transfer Student 15
Blood Lad 4
Kekkaishi 344
Kimi no Iru Machi 130
Kimi no Knife 14
KissWood 24
Magma Taishi 1
Rookies 190
The Breaker New Waves 23
The World God Only Knows 137b
Toriko 131


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2011)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.312)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.81)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.100)
_Freezing_ (Ch.42) *Rage!!!*
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.76)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.315)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.332)
_Kono Oneesan wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.4)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.42)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.38)
_Shinwa Ponchi_ (Ch.9)
_Working!!_ (Ch.60+Special)


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 9, 2011)

Soul Eater 51 - 60


----------



## Hariti (Apr 9, 2011)

Sket Dance vol.1
Reborn ch.332


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 9, 2011)

Silver Spoon 1
Toriko 136


----------



## Blade (Apr 9, 2011)

Toriko 135-136
Beelzebub 103


----------



## Griever (Apr 9, 2011)

The Breaker: New Waves - Chapter 24


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 9, 2011)

Toriko 132.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 9, 2011)

_Bleach_, chapter 443.

_GetBackers_, chapter 307-308.

_Naruto_, chapter 534.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 9, 2011)

Soul Eater 58.


----------



## Insonmiac (Apr 9, 2011)

_Oyasumi Punpun_ - *V7*


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 9, 2011)

Soul Eater 61 - 70


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2011)

*Today:*

_Asu no Yoichi!_ (Ch.38)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.127)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.103)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.82)
_Enigma_ (Ch.27)
_Love Pheromone No.5_ (Ch.11)
_Onidere_ (Ch.114)
_Samurai High School_ (Ch.19)
_Seishun Pop!_ (Ch.11)


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 9, 2011)

Bakuman 120.


----------



## Blade (Apr 10, 2011)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 220-221


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 10, 2011)

*Fairy Tail *Chapter 230


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 10, 2011)

Bleach 443
Naruto 534


----------



## Blade (Apr 10, 2011)

Cage of Eden 80


----------



## Griever (Apr 10, 2011)

Holyland: chapters 110-111
Mahou sensei negima: chapter 323


----------



## S (Apr 10, 2011)

Gamble Fish 62


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 10, 2011)

Bakuman 121.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2011)

*Today:*

_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.68)
_Asu no Yoichi!_ (Ch.39-41)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.53)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.17)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.230)
_Himitsu no Akuma-chan_ (Ch.4)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.15)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.323)
_Maria?Holic_ (Ch.19-20)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.10)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.81)


----------



## Markness (Apr 11, 2011)

Houshin Engi volumes 9-12
Negima chapters 322 and 323


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 11, 2011)

Fairy Tail 230


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 11, 2011)

Zig Zag Don 12
Bokura Ga Ita 64
Fairy Tail 230
Bride of the Water God 97
Wait! Wolf 37
Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume 40-48
The Reason Why She Can't Smile 6
Kuragehime 26


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm re-reading Uzumaki by Junji Ito


----------



## Sasori (Apr 11, 2011)

Worst new chapter ffffffffff


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2011)

*Today:*

_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.1-6)
_Kaichuu!_ (Ch.7)
_Kono S wo, Mi yo!_ (Ch.19-20)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.419-421)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.17)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.49)
_Yubisaki Milk Tea_ (Ch.75-75)


----------



## S (Apr 11, 2011)

Soul Eater 58.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 12, 2011)

Hiyokoi 11-12
Not Equal 4
Hana to Ryuu 1-14


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 12, 2011)

Bleach 317.


----------



## S (Apr 12, 2011)

Persona 4 Ch.1-7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2011)

*Today:*

_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.7-12)
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.21)
_En Passant_ (Ch.15)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.77)
_Mission! School_ (Ch.4)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.138)
_Yamanko!_ (Ch.11)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.253)


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 12, 2011)

Hajime no Ippo #932


----------



## Hariti (Apr 13, 2011)

B Gata H Kei ch.203-214


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 13, 2011)

Bokutachi wa Shitte Shimatta 46
The One 76
Sorairo Ageha 5
Kuragehime 27
Yankee Kun to Megan Chan 137
Lets Lagoon 15
16 life 11
Pride to Ai to Vol 1


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 13, 2011)

One Piece 621


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 13, 2011)

One Piece 621
Arago 62-63
Holyland 109-112


----------



## Motochika (Apr 13, 2011)

Bleach Ch. 444


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 13, 2011)

Bambino 103-105
Magician 33-34
Bakuman 127
Berserk 319
Blazing Transfer Student 16
Bleach 443
Break Blade 50
City Hunter 63
Code Geass: Shikkoku no Renya 8
Countrouble 17
Dragonball SD 2
Enigma 27
Green Boy 27
Last Inning 74
Light Wing 14
Mr. Fullswing 44
Naruto 534
One Outs 101
One Piece 620
RRR 1
Seishun Pop 11


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Apr 13, 2011)

One Piece Ch.621


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 13, 2011)

Bakuman 26.


----------



## Motochika (Apr 13, 2011)

Naruto 535.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2011)

*Today:*

_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.13-14)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.104)
_Hammer Session!_ (Ch.16)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.12)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.21-22)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.92)
_Onidere_ (Ch.115)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.422)
_Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker_ (Ch.13)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.39)
_Shinwa Ponchi_ (Ch.10)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.137)


----------



## Markness (Apr 14, 2011)

Bleach volumes 30-34
Naruto volume 34


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 14, 2011)

One Piece 621
Naruto 535
Bleach 444
Kuragehime 28
Love @ first Sight v6c12


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 14, 2011)

Naruto 535
Bleach 444


----------



## Hariti (Apr 14, 2011)

Naruto ch.535
Bleach ch.444
One Piece ch.621
Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth ch.3
Dengeki Daisy ch.31


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2011)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.444)
_Frogman_ (Ch.29)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.78)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.426)
_K-On Restart_ (Ch.1) or (Vol.5 ;Ch.1) for those who count it as a continuance.
_Naruto_ (Ch.535)


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 14, 2011)

Bleach 444.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 14, 2011)

Toriko 137.


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 14, 2011)

Enigma 1-27
Bleach 444
HSDK 426


----------



## Motochika (Apr 14, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 333


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 15, 2011)

Under prin 20
No Free Time to Get Dirty 4 
Noel no Kimochi 22
Sensei ni, Ageru 4 
Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! 333
Oresama Teacher 49
Kimi no Iru Machi 131
Darling wa Namamono ni Tsuki 37


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 15, 2011)

Toriko 137


----------



## Blade (Apr 15, 2011)

Toriko 137
Bleach 444


----------



## Baks (Apr 15, 2011)

Air Gear 313
KHR 333


----------



## Markness (Apr 15, 2011)

Hellsing volumes 3-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2011)

*Today:*

_Asu no Yoichi!_ (Ch.42)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.83)
_Frogman_ (Ch.30)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.105)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.17-18)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.333)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.131)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.11)
_Needless_ (Ch.32)
_Ranobe no Hen!_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Blade (Apr 15, 2011)

Cage of Eden 82


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 15, 2011)

Naruto 134.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 16, 2011)

The Breaker New Waves 25
Love @ First Sight V7 C1
Boy of the Female Wolf V9C5
Dont Touch Me 23
Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume 49
Really 18


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 16, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 535
*Bleach* Chapter 444
*Air Gear *Chapter 313
*One Piece* Chapter 621
*Hajime no Ippo* Chapter 932
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter


----------



## S (Apr 16, 2011)

Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth 1-3


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 16, 2011)

Oyasumi Pupun. I'm at the part of where he returns backs to his bird shape.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 16, 2011)

Beelzebub 104


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 16, 2011)

Soul Eater Not - Chapter 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2011)

*Today:*


_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.316)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.12-13)


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 16, 2011)

Cage of Eden 1.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 16, 2011)

Lequios c.5
Bakuman c.128
Beelzebub c.104
C.A.T (Rereading all volumes)
Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest c.83-87


----------



## Hariti (Apr 17, 2011)

Bakuman ch.128
Kaichou wa Maid-sama! ch.59


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 17, 2011)

Delinquent Cinderella 7
A Tackle on my Life 26
Yubisaki Milk Tea 76
Yumemiru Taiyou 24
Kaichou wa Maid-sama! 58-59


----------



## S (Apr 17, 2011)

Bakunetsu Sentouki Ch. 1


----------



## Blade (Apr 17, 2011)

Gamaran chapter 90


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 17, 2011)

Bakuman 125.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2011)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.313)
_Attack!!_ (Ch.1)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.128)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.104)
_BLAST_ (Ch.14-17)
_Blood Lad_ (Ch.1-5)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.59)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.14-15)
_Nineteen_TwentyOne_ (Ch.17-21) *[END]*
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.49)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.16)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.23)
_Tetsunagi Kooni_ (Ch.30)
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.24)


----------



## Blade (Apr 17, 2011)

One Piece 621


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 17, 2011)

Ares 205-207
Bambino 106-107
Frogman 29-30
Iris Zero 17-18
The Breaker New waves 24-25
Attack 1
Bakuman 129
Bartender 49
Bleach 444
City Hunter 65
Cradle of Monsters 17
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 90
Kimi no Knife 15
Last Inning 75
Lequios 5
Magi 15
Mahou Sensei Negima 323
Mr. Fullswing 45
Naruto 535
One Piece 621
Rock Lee?s Springtime of Youth 3
Ryuuji 26
School Shock 14a
Stalker 8
Wrong Soul 10


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 18, 2011)

Silver Spoon Chapter 01


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 18, 2011)

Suki desu Suzuki-kun!! 10-12
Romantic Egotist 2-6
Kuragehime 29
Himitsu Kichi 1
Oboreru Knife 11
Watashi ga Itemo Inakutemo 5
The Bride of the Water God 98
Boku wa Imouto ni Koi wo Suru 36
Love @ first sight v7c2


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 18, 2011)

*Cavalier Of The Abyss* Chapter 1- 10


----------



## Blade (Apr 18, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock chapter 28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2011)

*Today:*

_Bakekano_ (Ch.1-2)
_Blood Alone_ (One-shot/Special)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.23)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.106)
_Katsuko Otsukaeshimasu!_ (Ch.1)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.23)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.43-44)
_No Side_ (Ch.27)
_Rappi Rangai_ (Ch.38)
_Rika_ (Ch.1)
_Shi ni Itaru Yamai_ (Ch.8-9)
_Shinigamisama ni Saigo no Onegai wo_ (Ch.1-4)
_Yubisaki Milk Tea_ (Ch.76)


----------



## Markness (Apr 19, 2011)

Toriko chapters 5-7
Bleach chapters 316-322
Naruto volumes 35-37


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 19, 2011)

Usagi Drop 35
Fairy Tail 231
My Neighbor 8-12
Bride of the Water God 85
Dont Touch Me 24
Skip Beat 174
Kimi to Koi no Tochuu 2
S Kareshi Joujou 3
Love in the Mask 112-113


----------



## Hariti (Apr 19, 2011)

Fairy Tail ch.231
Skip Beat ch.174
Naruto ch.450-489
FullMetal Alchemist ch.8


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 19, 2011)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 231


----------



## Moon (Apr 19, 2011)

*The Music of Mary* 1 - End (Blew my goddamn mind as is common)
*Mudazumo Naki Kaikaku* 31 - End 
*Silver Spoon* 1 - 2
*Blood Lad* 1 - 5
*Kekkaishi* 345(End)


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 19, 2011)

*Kimi Ni Todoke* Chapter 57
*Cavalier Of The Abyss* Chapter 10-34


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2011)

*Today:*

_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.15)
_Asu no Yoichi!_ (Ch.43)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.231)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.345)
_Kyousou no Simulacra_ (Ch.14)
_Pink de Pink_ (Ch.3-4)
_Sankarea_ (Special)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.139)


----------



## Saturday (Apr 19, 2011)

Pokemon manga (36-42)


----------



## Stripes (Apr 19, 2011)

*One Piece*; 598-621


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 19, 2011)

Naruto 321.


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 19, 2011)

Sun-Ken Rock 29


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 19, 2011)

*Hiyokoi *Chapter 1-12


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 20, 2011)

Kuragehime 29.5
Dont Touch Me 25
Tonari no Atashi 8-12
Konya, Kimi ni Ai ni Iku 2
Kimi to Hajimete 4
Kimi ni Todoke 57
I-Ren 1-5


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 20, 2011)

Fairy Tail 231


----------



## Hariti (Apr 20, 2011)

Kimi ni Todoke ch.57
Fullmetal Alchemist ch.10


----------



## Markness (Apr 20, 2011)

Hokuto no Ken chapters 5-8
Bleach volume 9


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 20, 2011)

Yesterday:
*Good Ending*  1- 47

Today:
*Good Ending *48 - 78


----------



## Blade (Apr 20, 2011)

Fairy Tail 231


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Cavalier Of The Abyss *Chapter 34-44


----------



## Blade (Apr 20, 2011)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 223


----------



## Motochika (Apr 20, 2011)

Bleach Ch. 445


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Apr 20, 2011)

One Piece Ch.622


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2011)

*Today:*

_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.84)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.9)
_Machigatta Light Novel no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.6)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.16)
_Oto x Maho_ (Ch.16)
_Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker_ (Ch.14)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.26)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.35)


----------



## Blade (Apr 20, 2011)

One Piece 622


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 20, 2011)

Bleach 445


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 20, 2011)

Countach 1-2
Bambino 108
Fairy Tail 231
Kekkaishi 345
KissWood 25
Mr. Fullswing 46
Prison School 2
RRR 2
Silver Spoon 1
Sun-Ken Rock 29


----------



## zapman (Apr 20, 2011)

Black God 1-73


----------



## Motochika (Apr 20, 2011)

Naruto Ch.536


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 21, 2011)

Naruto 536
Bleach 445
One piece 622
AM 8:00 Kimi ga Suki 2-4
Wolf Guy 88
&
Tonari no Atashi Vol 6


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Apr 21, 2011)

Bleach Ch.445


----------



## Blade (Apr 21, 2011)

Bleach 445
D Gray Man 205
Defense Devil 93


----------



## S (Apr 21, 2011)

Bleach Ch. 445
Vinland Saga The WHOLE FUCKING MANGA Ch. 1-72


----------



## Blade (Apr 21, 2011)

Arago chapter 62


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 21, 2011)

*Naruto *Chapter 536
*Bleach* Chapter 445
*One Piece* Chapter 622
*D Gray Man* Chapter 205
*Hajime No Ippo* Chapter 933


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2011)

*Today:*



_Bleach_ (Ch.445)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.317)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.427)
_Joshikousei Girls-Love_ (Ch.4)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.10)
_Naruto_ (Ch.536)
_Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai_ (Ch.25)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.33)
_Shitsuji Shoujo to Ojousama_ (Ch.8)
_Working!!_ (Ch.61)


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 21, 2011)

Bleach(CH.445)
HSDK(CH.427)
Kekaishi(CH. 345(end))
D-Gray Man(CH.205)
Claymore(CH.114)
Nurarihyon no Mago(CH.148-149)


----------



## Hariti (Apr 22, 2011)

Area no Kishi ch.69
FullMetal Alchemist ch.23


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 22, 2011)

Sekirei 113-114
Yankeekun to Megane Chan 138
Kimi no Iru Machi 132


----------



## Blade (Apr 22, 2011)

Arago chapter 64


----------



## Dagor (Apr 22, 2011)

Toriko Chapter 138


----------



## Blade (Apr 22, 2011)

Toriko 138


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 22, 2011)

*Air Gear* Chapter 314


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2011)

*Today:*

_Aki-Sora_ (Ch.24)
_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.69)
_Attack!!_ (Ch.2)
_Bakekano_ (Ch.3-4)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.101)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.79)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.132)
_Love Pheromone No.5_ (Ch.12)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.40)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.113-114)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.138)
_Zettai Joousei_ (Ch.9-10) *[END]*


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 22, 2011)

Toriko #138


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2011)

Attack 2-3
Layers 0-1
Magician 37-38
Bambino 109
Bleach 445
Claymore 114
D.Gray-Man 205
Fairy Tail x Rave crossover oneshot
Frogman 31
Gekiryuuchi 1
Kimi no Iru Machi 132
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days 16
Last Inning 76
Naruto 536
One Outs 102
Over Rev 92
Oz 2
Rookies 191
Silver Spoon 2
The Breaker New Waves 26
Toriko 138


----------



## Black☆Star (Apr 22, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 334
D-Gray Man 205
Naruto 536
Bleach 445


----------



## Motochika (Apr 22, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 334


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 22, 2011)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion: Ikari Shinji Ikusei Keikaku* - Chapters 0-7 (re-read)


----------



## Markness (Apr 23, 2011)

Berserk Chapter 320


----------



## Mori (Apr 23, 2011)

Hitman Reborn - 334


----------



## Hariti (Apr 23, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn ch.334
Bakuman ch.129


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 23, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 334
Really?! 19
Lovely Everywhere 7
Kuragehime 30
Oboreru Knife 12
The Breaker: New Waves 26
Forbidden Kiss
S. Secret ICA 8-10
Yankee-kun to Megane-chan 138


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 23, 2011)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 334


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2011)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.129)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.105)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.85)
_Kiss x Sis _(Ch.48)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.18)


----------



## Brian (Apr 23, 2011)

_Gantz_ Ch.338


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 23, 2011)

Toriko Chapter 138


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 23, 2011)

Black Jack vol 4
Sun-ken Rock chapter 6
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru chapter 43


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 24, 2011)

Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume 50
Toki Nazumi, Futari Nazumu 1
Ordinary School 1-4
Anata o Wasuretai vol 1


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

Hitman Reborn - 330


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2011)

*Today:*


_Attack!!_ (Ch.3)
_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.204)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.334)
_Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou_ (Ch.19)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.5)
_Paradox Blue_ (Ch.6)
_Pokemon B&W_ (Ch.6)
_Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker_ (Ch.15)
_Samurai High School_ (Ch.20)
_Tenbin wa Hana to Asobu_ (Ch.10-11)
_Working!!_ (Ch.62-63)


----------



## Masai (Apr 24, 2011)

Souten no Ken, don't know how many today, but i've read 149 chapters in the past 3 days.
Beelzebub 105
Bakuman 129


----------



## Blade (Apr 24, 2011)

Kekkaishi 345


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 24, 2011)

Blazing Transfer Student 18-20
Vampires 1-2
703X 5
Bakuman 129
Berserk 320
Blast 18
Fool for the City 4
Kimi no Knife 16


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 25, 2011)

Say say say Vol 4 ch 6
Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume 51
Vampire Knight 70
Tiji-kun! 17
Love in the Mask 114
Wait! Wolf 32
Stardust Wink 13


----------



## Hariti (Apr 25, 2011)

FMA ch.63
B Gata H Kei ch.217


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 25, 2011)

Beelzebub Chapter 105
Sun Ken Rock Chapter(s) 1-20

I'm re-reading Sun-Ken Rock cause I hate waiting for the updates.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 25, 2011)

Mr. Psychs said:


> Beelzebub Chapter 105
> Sun Ken Rock Chapter(s) 1-20
> 
> I'm re-reading Sun-Ken Rock cause I hate waiting for the updates.



^ You've got be like me and read it _slowly_ man. Like one chapter per week or two weeks.
If you really feel the urge to read it, try to read something else that take forever to finish like Black Jack or Black Jack.
Trust me, this shit will keep you busy for days.:ho


----------



## Blade (Apr 25, 2011)

Ushio and Tora chapters 299-300


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2011)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.314)
_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.30)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.107)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.71)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.40)
_Kono S wo, Mi yo!_ (Ch.21-22)
_Konohanatei Kitan_ (Ch.4)
_Shinigamisama ni Saigo no Onegai wo_ (Ch.5-7)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 26, 2011)

God's Child

It's like Dexter without the morality.

It's also completely and utterly fucked up.


----------



## David (Apr 26, 2011)

Volume 32 - Berserk.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 26, 2011)

Cute X Boy 1-13
Natsume Yuujinchou 40
Five 42-44
Savage Garden 28
Scarlet Palace 4
Sora o Daite Oyasumi 3
Kuragehime 31


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Apr 26, 2011)

Ao no Futsumashi Ch ~ 24 Raw
kimi ni todoke Ch ~ 57 Raw
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen Ch 15


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 26, 2011)

*Ao no Exorcist;* 1 - 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2011)

*Today:*

_Accel World_ (Ch.5)
_Blood Lad_ (Ch.6)
_Enigma_ (Ch.28-29)
_Onidere_ (Ch.116)
_Rulia Nya!!_ (Ch.7-8)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.140)
_Working!!_ (Ch.64-65+Omake)


----------



## zapman (Apr 26, 2011)

Zettai Joousei - 1 - 10
Fairy Tail - 232
Seishun Pop! - 1-11


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 26, 2011)

Bleach 442


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 26, 2011)

Enigma 28-29
Attack 4
Bambino 110
Chaos Head Blue Complex 1
City Hunter 67
Over Rev 93
RRR 3
Vampires 3


----------



## Markness (Apr 27, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter volume 2


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 27, 2011)

Demian Syndrome V5 Extras
Fairy Tail 232
Bijin Kakumei 2


----------



## Hariti (Apr 27, 2011)

FullMetal Alchemist ch.108(reread)[END]


----------



## Blade (Apr 27, 2011)

Defense Devil 93-94
Giant Killing 30


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 27, 2011)

HSDK ch. 428
Defense Devil ch. 94 
703X ch. 6 (really nice reading )


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Apr 27, 2011)

En passant Ch ~ 11
Shoukoku no altair ~ 17


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2011)

*Today:*

_Attack!!_ (Ch.4)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.232)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei!_ (Ch.15)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.11-17)
_Koharu no Hibi_ (Ch.8)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.6)
_Ranobe no Hen!_ (Ch.2)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.7)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.70)


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 27, 2011)

Naruto 276


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 28, 2011)

Momoiro Heaven 8
Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume 1-31, 53
Otoyomegatari 17
Bokutachi wa Shitte Shimatta 18
Tobenai Tori 5


----------



## Blade (Apr 28, 2011)

One Piece 622


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 28, 2011)

7O3X 6
Ao no Exorcist 24
City Hunter 68
Donten Prism Solar Car 8
Enigma 30
Kimi no Knife 17
Prison School 3
School Shock 14b
Silver Spoon 4


----------



## Markness (Apr 28, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter volumes 5 and 6
Dragon Ball volumes 1 and 2


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 29, 2011)

Skipbeat 175
Prunus Girl 23
Sweet Bitter Love 4
Forbidden Kiss 24
1/2 Prince 50
S Kareshi Joujou 4
Kirara no Hoshi 2
Love So Life 22
Haruka 17 17
Tsuugaku Densha - Kimi to Boku no Heya 3


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2011)

Skip Beat Chapter 175


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 29, 2011)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 85
*Hajime No Ippo* Chapter 934


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2011)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.24)
_Kaichuu!_ (Ch.8)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.35)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.11)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.23)


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 30, 2011)

Shiro no Eden 7-8
Tiji Kun 18
No Side 1-28
The Breaker New Waves 27
Real Clothes 1
Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume 54
Katsuko Otsukaeshimasu! 1-3
Kimi no Iru Machi 133


----------



## Blade (Apr 30, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock 30


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 30, 2011)

Kimi No Iru Machi 133
Sun Ken Rock 30


----------



## Hariti (Apr 30, 2011)

B Gata H Kei ch.218-220


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2011)

*Today:*


_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.13)
_Enigma_ (Ch.30)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.18)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.133)
_Kono Oneesan wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.5)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.17-20)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.93)
_Nichijou_ (Ch.23-24)
_No Side_ (Ch.28)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.85)
_Working!! Seishun Days_ (Ch.1)


----------



## krome (Apr 30, 2011)

_One Piece_ 602 - 622
_Gamaran_ 92


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 30, 2011)

*Deadman Wonderland; 1-21*


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 30, 2011)

Soul Eater 84-85
Attack 5
Bambino 111
Bleach 446
God Eater 4
Jiya 1
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 92
Kimi no Iru Machi 133
Last Inning 77
One Piece 623
Prison School 4
Sun-Ken Rock 31
Tiji-Kun 19
The Breaker New Waves 27


----------



## Motochika (Apr 30, 2011)

Bleach Chapter 446.


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 30, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 537
*Bleach* Chapter 446
*One Piece* Chapter 626


----------



## Motochika (May 1, 2011)

Naruto Ch. 437.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 1, 2011)

Tokyo Ravens Chapter 1 (I need more!) 
Bleach Chapter chapter 446 (Meh.) 
Naruto Chapter 437 (?) 
Mahou Sensei Negima 311-319 (A re-read, so much fun)


----------



## zapman (May 1, 2011)

Blood Alone  Ch. 1-30


----------



## Kiryuu (May 1, 2011)

One Piece 623
Bleach 446
Naruto 537
Delinquent Cinderella 8
Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume 55
Hapi Mari 24-25
A Tackle on my Life 27


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 1, 2011)

One Piece Ch.623


----------



## S (May 1, 2011)

One Piece 623
Bleach 446
Naruto 537


----------



## ℛei (May 1, 2011)

One Piece 623
Bleach 446
Naruto 537
Deadman wonderland 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2011)

*Today:*

_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.16)
_Attack!!_ (Ch.5)
_BB Project_ (Ch.15-16)
_Bleach_ (Ch.446)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.54)
_Coppelion_ (Ch.17)
_Fairy Tail x Rave Special_
_Genshiken Nidaime_ (Ch.7)
_Karakasa no Saien_ (Ch.5+Special)
_Katsuko Otsukaeshimasu!_ (Ch.2-3)
_K-ON! Restart!_ (Ch.2)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.19)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.94)
_Naruto_ (Ch.537)
_Needless_ (Ch.33 & 90)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.30)
_Ranobe no Hen!_ (Ch.3)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.17)
_Shikabane Hime_ (Ch.18)
_Sorairo Square_ (Ch.1)
_Upotte!!_ (Ch.9-11)
_Wa!_ (Ch.14)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.22)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.27)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 1, 2011)

Bleach Ch.446


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 1, 2011)

One Piece 623
Bleach 446
Naruto 537


----------



## Sahyks (May 1, 2011)

One Piece 623
Naruto 537
Bleach 446
Sun Ken Rock 31


----------



## G (May 1, 2011)

Naruto 537.


----------



## Kelsey (May 1, 2011)

*Deadman Wonderland;* 22-30


----------



## Eisenheim (May 1, 2011)

One Piece 623
Bleach 446
Naruto 537


----------



## Divine Death (May 1, 2011)

*Soul Eater* - Chapter 85


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 1, 2011)

Addicted To Curry 82
Chaser 26
Naruto 537
Vampires 4


----------



## Kiryuu (May 2, 2011)

Surviving a Rebel 7
Delinquent Cinderella 5-7
My Boyfriends a Vampire 15-22


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2011)

*Today:*


_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.24)
_Mission! School_ (Ch.5)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.45)
_Velvet Kiss_ (Ch.6-7)
_Working!!_ (Ch.68)
_Yubisaki Milk Tea_ (Ch.77-78)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 2, 2011)

naruto chapter 537.

bleach chapter 446.

one piece chapter 623.

soul eater chapter 85.

toriko chapter 139.

fairy tail chapter 232.


----------



## Homura (May 2, 2011)

Puella Magi Kazumi Magica Ch.4


----------



## Kiryuu (May 3, 2011)

Nagareboshi Lens 3
Rosario to Vampire Season II 41
Hachimitsu Darling 8


----------



## Soichiro (May 3, 2011)

*Air Gear* Chapter 315


----------



## Furious George (May 3, 2011)

One Piece 623 
Toriko 139
Bakuman 93-98


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2011)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.315)
_Boku wa Imouto ni Koi wo Suru_ (Ch.35-37)
_Kosupure Animaru_ (Ch.6)
_Mahou Gyoushounin Roma_ (Ch.10)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.41)
_Sense._ (Ch.11-12)
_Shi ni Itaru Yamai_ (Ch.10-13)
_Working!!_ (Special)


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 3, 2011)

A Book of Dreams 1-7
Blazing Transfer Student 22
Chococlat 51 
City Hunter 69
Frogman 32
RRR 4


----------



## Kiryuu (May 4, 2011)

Tiji Kun 20
Chihayafuru 8
Akagami no Shirayukihime 24
Kuragehime 33


----------



## Motochika (May 4, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 335.


----------



## Soichiro (May 4, 2011)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 335


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2011)

*Today:*

_Frogman_ (Ch.31)
_Fujimura-kun Meitsu_ (Ch.1)
_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Ch.11)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.46)
_Nana to Kaoru - Black Label_ (Ch.10)
_Spas-Pa_ (Ch.24)


----------



## Black☆Star (May 4, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 335
Bleach 446


----------



## Motochika (May 4, 2011)

Soul Eater Ch.85


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 5, 2011)

City Hunter 70
Dark Mage 5
Gekiryuuchi 2
One Outs 103
Prison School 5
Soul Eater Not 4


----------



## Kiryuu (May 5, 2011)

Ao Haru Ride 2
Nae-soong 9th Grade Project 7
Ways of the Jogang Jicheo 1-7


----------



## Sassy (May 5, 2011)

What manga have I read today? 

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 335
Air Gear 315
One Piece 623
D-Gray-Man-205
Beezlebub 105


----------



## luffy no haki (May 5, 2011)

My Little Sister Can't be This Cute 26


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2011)

*Today:*

_Fujimura-kun Meitsu_ (Ch.2)
_High School of the Dead_ (Special)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.335)
_Misumaruka Koukoku Monogatari_ (Ch.5-7)
_Nijipuri_ (Ch.7-12)
_Oboreru Knife_ (Ch.8-11)
_Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai_ (Ch.26)
_Shouri no Akuma_ (Ch.7-8)
_Working!!_ (Ch.69)


----------



## Kiryuu (May 6, 2011)

Yankee-kun to Megane-chan 139
Galism 11
Savage Garden 28b


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2011)

*Today:*

_Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu_ (Ch.16)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.55)
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.22)
_Fujimura-kun Meitsu_ (Ch.3)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.108)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.20)
_Nijipuri_ (Ch.13-19) *[END]*
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.139)


----------



## Raptorz (May 6, 2011)

Yankee-kun to Megane-chan~ch.139-142


----------



## Furious George (May 6, 2011)

Bakuman 130
WORST 20-28
Violinist of Hameln 9-13 
Houshin Engi 1-2

(Houshin Engi is boss )


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 6, 2011)

Attack 6
Bakuman 130
Bartender 50
D-Frag 21
Dois Sol 1
Kimi no Knife 18
KissWood 26
Last Inning 78
Rookies 192
Vampires 5


----------



## Hariti (May 7, 2011)

Bakuman ch.130
Dois Sol ch.1


----------



## Raven Rider (May 7, 2011)

Bloody Monday ch.12


----------



## Soichiro (May 7, 2011)

*Vampire Knight* Chapter 72


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2011)

*Today:*


_Attack!!_ (Ch.6)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.130)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.106)
_Kuchibiru ni Saketa Orange_ (Ch.1)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.1-16)
_P2 - Let's Play Ping Pong!_ (Ch.1-7)
_Ranobe no Hen!_ (Ch.4)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.140-142)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.254-257)


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (May 7, 2011)

Defense Devil, chap 35 - 95


----------



## Brian (May 7, 2011)

_Gantz_ Ch. 339


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 7, 2011)

Berserk Ch.54-55


----------



## Sahyks (May 8, 2011)

Sun-Ken Rock - 33-35


----------



## Kiryuu (May 8, 2011)

Vampire Knight 71
Wolf Guy 89
Tijikun 21
Hiyokoi 12


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 8, 2011)

One Piece Ch.549-554


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2011)

*Today:*

_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.17-17.5)
_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.70)
_Asu no Yoichi!_ (Ch.44)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.21)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.4)
_Idol Pretender_ (One-Shot)
_Kono S wo, Mi yo!_ (Ch.23-24)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.17-25)
_Mahou no Iroha!_ (Ch.7)
_P2 - Let's Play Ping Pong!_ (Ch.8-15)
_Tsukiyo no Fromage_ (Ch.12)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.39-40)


----------



## Excalibur (May 8, 2011)

Gantz Ch. 339
Sun-Ken Rock Ch. 33-35


----------



## Blade (May 8, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock 32-33


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 9, 2011)

Berserk Ch.56


----------



## Kiryuu (May 9, 2011)

My Boyfriend is a Vampire 24-27
Wait! Wolf 33
Big brother vs lil sister
Secret 11-12
Kana, Kamo 2a
Yume Miru Taiyou 25-26
Sensei ni, Ageru 5
Boku kara Kimi ga Kienai 14
Doushiyoumo Nai Keredo 6
Kiken Chitai Danshi 5


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 9, 2011)

One Piece Ch.555-556


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2011)

*Today:
*

_D-Frag!_ (Ch.22)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.25)
_Kamisama no Memochou_ (Ch.1-3)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.21)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.26-34)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.55)
_Rewrite_ (Ch.1)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.41)
_Velvet Kiss_ (Ch.8)
_Working!!_(Ch.70)
_Yosuga no Sora_ (Ch.11)
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.25-26)


----------



## Markness (May 9, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter volumes 15-17


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 9, 2011)

Sun-Ken Rock 32-35
Addicted to Curry 83
Buyuden 1
Chocolat 52
City Hunter 71
D-Frag 22
Enigma 31
Hanza Sky 14
Iris Zero 19
Mr. Fullswing 47
OverDrive 44
Rainbow 28
RRR 5


----------



## Kiryuu (May 10, 2011)

Fairy Tail 233
Cinderella Collection 7
Don't Cheat on Me! 3-4
Oku-san's Daily Fantasies 6-8
Boy of the Female Wolf v9c6


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 10, 2011)

xxxHolic Ch.176


----------



## Hariti (May 10, 2011)

Area no Kishi ch.70
Vampire Knight ch.71
Fairy Tail ch.233


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2011)

*Today:*

_Enigma_ (Ch.31+special)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.5-6)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.19)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.35-43)
_Onidere_ (Ch.117)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.141)
_Tsukiyo no Fromage_ (Ch.13)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 10, 2011)

Berserk Ch.57


----------



## Keino-kun (May 10, 2011)

Gintama {chapter 120-128}
Fairy Tail {chapter 223}


----------



## Motochika (May 11, 2011)

Naruto Ch. 538.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 11, 2011)

One Piece Ch.624


----------



## FakePeace (May 11, 2011)

Naruto chapter 538


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2011)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.233)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.7)
_Gou-Dere Bishoujo Nagihara Sora_ (Ch.6)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.429)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.22)
_Kitsune no Yomeiri_ (Ch.8)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.44-52)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.36)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.42)


----------



## Emily (May 11, 2011)

Death Note volumes 9 & 10 :sanji


----------



## ... (May 11, 2011)

I was continuing with Liar Game.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 11, 2011)

Crows volumes 17-18
Cromartie High School volume 2


----------



## Black☆Star (May 11, 2011)

Bleach 447
Naruto 538


----------



## Kurou (May 11, 2011)

Mai the psychic girl ch. 22-30


----------



## Hariti (May 12, 2011)

Naruto ch.538
Bleach ch.447
B Gata H Kei ch.221-223
Silver Spoon ch.5


----------



## Kiryuu (May 12, 2011)

Koi Suta 6
Naruto 538
Bleach 447
One Piece 624
Mens Kou 10-13


----------



## Motochika (May 12, 2011)

Bleach Ch. 447


----------



## sanx021 (May 12, 2011)

Dead soul revolver chapter 1-6


----------



## Soichiro (May 12, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 538
*Bleach* Chapter 447
*One Piece* Chapter 624
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 233
*GE : Good Ending* 1 Chapter 01
*Watashi ni xx Shinasai!* Chapter 01


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2011)

Naruto ch.538
Bleach ch.447
Katekyo hitman reborn! chs. 185 to 194


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2011)

*Today:*


_Attack!!_ (Ch.7)
_Bleach_ (Ch.477)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.56-57)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.7.5-8.5)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.319)
_K-ON!_ (Vol.5;Ch.3)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.53-61)
_Naruto_ (Ch.538)
_Tonari no Kaibutsukun_ (Ch.8-9)
_Working!!_ (Ch.71)


----------



## Raptorz (May 12, 2011)

onepiece-624


----------



## Kiryuu (May 13, 2011)

Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume 57
Vampire Knight 70-71
Cinderella Collection 8
Kimi no Iru Machi 134


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2011)

*Today:
*

_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.86)
_Fujimura-kun Ma_tes (Ch.8.75-10)
_GE ~Good Ending~ _(Ch.80)
_Kimiiro Focus _(Ch.23)
_Kimi no Iru Machi _(Ch.134)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.62-64)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.19)


----------



## zapman (May 13, 2011)

Kimi no Iru Machi - 134
Good Ending - 80


----------



## NeoKurama (May 13, 2011)

Naruto 500.


----------



## HInch (May 13, 2011)

*Worst 107*, friend.


----------



## Black☆Star (May 13, 2011)

D.Gray-man 158-161


----------



## Kiryuu (May 14, 2011)

The Ghost Apartment Manager 4
Kuragehime 36
Oresama 50
Iren 4a
Sengoku Strays 10


----------



## Soichiro (May 14, 2011)

*Hajime no Ippo * Chapter 935
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 336


----------



## Motochika (May 14, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 336


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2011)

*Today:* 

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.41)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.107)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.122)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.11)
_Otome wa Boku ni Koishiteru: Futari no Elder_ (Ch.4)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.24)


----------



## luffy no haki (May 14, 2011)

Beelzebub 107
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 336


----------



## Blade (May 14, 2011)

Toriko 140
Sun Ken Rock 34


----------



## Sahyks (May 14, 2011)

Beelzebub 107
Sun Ken Rock 36-38


----------



## Black☆Star (May 14, 2011)

D.Gray-Man 162-174
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 336


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 14, 2011)

KissWood 27-28
Attack 7
Bleach 447
Chrome Shelled Regios: The Missing Mail 13
City Hunter 72
Gekiryuuchi 4
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 94
Kimi no Iru Machi 134
Magician 42
Naruto 538
One Piece 624
Overdrive 45
Prison School 6
School Shock 14c
Silver Spoon 5
Sun-Ken Rock 38
The Breaker New Waves 28
Vampires 6


----------



## Kiryuu (May 15, 2011)

Love X Eros 10-12
Dive vol 1-2
Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! 335-336
7 Centi! 1


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 15, 2011)

Bleach Ch.447


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2011)

*Today:*

_Ani-Com_ (Ch.9-10) *[END]*
_Asu no Yoichi!_ (Ch.45)
_Attack!!_ (Ch.8)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.131)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.87)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.23)
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.46)
_EX - Shounen Hyouryuu_ (Ch.1-4)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.12)
_Hentai Ouji to Wararanai Neko_ (Ch.1)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.336)
_Ranobe no Hen!_ (Ch.5)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.50)
_Yubisaki Milk Tea_ (Ch.79-80)


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 15, 2011)

Sun-Ken Rock 39-40
Angel Heart 182
Attack 8
Baby Steps 41
Bakuman 131
Bambino 112
Berserk 321
Black God 75
Choujin Gakuen 1
Code Breaker 122
D-Frag 23
Kimi no Knife 19
The Breaker New Waves 29
Toriko 140
Vinland Saga 73


----------



## Lindsay (May 15, 2011)

The Breaker: New Waves 28, 29.
Beelzebub 107
Bakuman 131


----------



## Markness (May 15, 2011)

Berserk chapter 321
Negima chapter 324
YuYu Hakusho chapters 150-153


----------



## Gain (May 15, 2011)

Bambino {Volume 1}


----------



## Furious George (May 15, 2011)

Hajime no Ippo - 1-16


----------



## Kiryuu (May 16, 2011)

Kana Kamo 2b
Wait! Wolf 34
Delinquent Cinderella 9
A Tackle on my Life 28
I like beautiful guy 21-24
Konya, Kimi ni Ai ni Iku 3
Really?! 21
Boku kara Kimi ga Kienai 15
Boy of the female Wolf 10 c1


----------



## Hariti (May 16, 2011)

Bakuman ch.131
Reborn ch.336
Dengeki Daisy ch.32


----------



## Sahyks (May 16, 2011)

Sun-ken Rock 39-40


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2011)

*Today:*

_100 Ways of an Exorcist_ (Ch.21)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.58)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.24)
_Fairy Tail_ (Coca-Cola Omake) 
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.13)
_Gakkou no Ojikan_ (Ch.1-7)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.324)
_Pokemon B&W_ (Ch.7)
_Soutennenshoku Otomegumi_ (Ch.6)


----------



## Lindsay (May 16, 2011)

Toriko 1-13


----------



## Kiryuu (May 17, 2011)

Delinquent Cinderellea 9
Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume 58-59
Fairy Tail 234


----------



## Aya~ (May 17, 2011)

FT 234 

couple of chapters of code: breaker (trying to catch up im behiiind )


----------



## Hariti (May 17, 2011)

Kaichou wa Maid-sama! ch.60
Fairy Tail ch.234


----------



## Soichiro (May 17, 2011)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 234


----------



## Scizor (May 17, 2011)

Katekyo hitman reborn! Chapter 200 up to 212


----------



## HInch (May 17, 2011)

Lindsay said:


> The Breaker: New Waves 28, 29.



Shit, I'm falling behind.

Today:

*Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru* 1-10 and counting.

EDIT: 1-32.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2011)

*Today:*

_Baka to Boing_ (Ch.27)
_Donmai Princess_ (Ch.4)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.234)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.102)
_Gakkou no Ojikan_ (Ch.8-12)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.60)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Vol.6, Extra 1-2)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.21)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.34)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.142)
_Working!!_ (Ch.72)


----------



## Kiryuu (May 18, 2011)

Taiyou Ouji 2
Love Mission 4


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (May 18, 2011)

Negima Vol. 28
Mirai Nikki vol. 7


----------



## Kelsey (May 18, 2011)

*Deadman Wonderland;* 30 - 45


----------



## Zabuza (May 18, 2011)

Freezing 45
Re:Birth 16
Deadman Wonderland 44 and 45


----------



## Black☆Star (May 18, 2011)

Bleach 448
Naruto 539


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2011)

*Today:*


_Accel World_ (Ch.6)
_Baka to Boing_ (Ch.28)
_Freezing _(Ch.43-45) *Rage!!!*
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.14)
_Gakkou no Ojikan_ (Ch.15-21)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.431)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.97)
_Misumaruka Koukoku Monogatari_ (Ch.8)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.58) *Another weird twist...*
_Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker_ (Ch.16)
_Wrestle! The Under Ground_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Eisenheim (May 18, 2011)

One Piece 625
Bleach 448
Naruto 539
Fairy Tail 234
Toriko 140
Vinland Saga 1 - 49


----------



## Motochika (May 18, 2011)

Bleach Ch. 448
Naruto Ch. 539


----------



## Eisenheim (May 19, 2011)

Vinland Saga 50 - 73


----------



## Kiryuu (May 19, 2011)

Bokura Ga Ita 65
One Piece 625
Naruto 539
Bleach 448
Sweet Bitter love 5


----------



## Hariti (May 19, 2011)

Naruto ch.539
Bleach ch.448


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2011)

*Today:*

_Attack!!_ (Ch.9)
_Bleach_ (Ch.448)
_Gakkou no Ojikan_ (Ch.22-28)
_Girls Saurus DX_  (Ch.62)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.15-16)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.320)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.135)
_Mahou no Iroha!_ (Ch.8)
_Naruto_ (Ch.539)
_Working!!_ (Ch.73)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 19, 2011)

One Piece Ch.625


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 19, 2011)

Attack 7
Bartender 51
Blast 19
Bleach 448
Buyuden 2
Chocolat 53
City Hunter 73
Dr. Frost 7
Godland Company Oneshot
Kimi no Iru Machi 135
Kuroshitsuji 56
Mr. Fullswing 48
Naruto 539
One Piece 625
RRR 6


----------



## Divine Death (May 19, 2011)

*Naruto* - chapters 241-250


----------



## Kiryuu (May 20, 2011)

Buyuden 2
Kuragehime 37
 Kimi no Iru Machi 135


----------



## Blade (May 20, 2011)

One Piece 625


----------



## HInch (May 20, 2011)

*Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru*: Chapter 95.

Not sure what to read now. I'm up to date with everything.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2011)

*Today:*

_Caterpillar Operetta_ (Ch.5)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.17)
_Gakkou no Ojikan_ (Ch.29-34)
_Kitsune no Yomeiri_ (Ch.9)
_Metal Heart_ (Ch.29)
_Shouri no Akuma_ (Ch.9)
_Spas-Pa_ (Ch.25)


----------



## HInch (May 20, 2011)

*The Breaker: New Waves*: Chapter 30.

Phew, Breaker saved the day.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 20, 2011)

The Breaker: New Waves 30.


----------



## Blade (May 20, 2011)

Rainbow: Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin 27-28
One Outs 104


----------



## Sahyks (May 20, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock 41
The Breaker : New Waves 30


----------



## Kiryuu (May 21, 2011)

The Breaker: New Waves 30
Oresama Teacher 51
Buyuden 3


----------



## Hariti (May 21, 2011)

Naruto ch.515-539
Soul Eater ch.1
Fairy Tail ch.235


----------



## Blade (May 21, 2011)

Toriko 140-141


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 21, 2011)

Bleach Ch.448


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2011)

*Today:*


_Attack!!_ (Ch.10)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.132)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.108)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.235)
_Frogman_ (Ch.32)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.18)
_Gakkou no Ojikan_ (Ch.35-37)
_Girls Saurus DX_ (Ch.63)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.337)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.49)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.37)


----------



## Black☆Star (May 21, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 337


----------



## Kiryuu (May 22, 2011)

Sukitte Ii na yo 16
Fairy Tail 235
Savage Garden 29 A
Bride of the Water God 99
Zetsuen no Tempest 11
Junketsu + Kareshi 9
Wait! Wolf 39
Love in the Mask 116
Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! 337


----------



## Soichiro (May 22, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 539
*Bleach* Chapter 448
*One Piece* Chapter 625
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 235
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 337


----------



## Hariti (May 22, 2011)

Soul Eater ch.13
Bakuman ch.132
B Gata H Kei ch.224-228


----------



## Motochika (May 22, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 337


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2011)

*Today:*



_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.88+Extra)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.26)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.19)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.81)
_Kono S wo, Mi yo!_ (Ch.25-29)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.95)
_Popcorn Avatar_ (Ch.7)
_Sukitte Ii na yo_ (Ch.15)
_ToLoveRu~Darkness~_ (Ch.7.5)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.1-15)


----------



## Blade (May 22, 2011)

Cage Of Eden 86


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2011)

Q&A v.1
Bakuman ch.132
KissWood ch.27-29
Kikai tonchi banashi hanasaka ikkyuu [_One-shot_]


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 22, 2011)

Fairy Tail 232-235
Attack 10
Bakuman 132
Buyuden 3
City Hunter 73
Cradle of Monsters 18
Frogman 33
KissWood 29
Magician 43
Rainbow 29
The Breaker New Waves 30
Toriko 141
Zetsuen no Tempest 11


----------



## NeoKurama (May 22, 2011)

Bleach 447-448.


----------



## Blade (May 22, 2011)

Nurarihyon no Mago 150


----------



## Hariti (May 23, 2011)

Kimi ni Todoke ch.57


----------



## Kiryuu (May 23, 2011)

Chocolate 5
Yoakemae 3
Kuragehime 38
Hetakoi 42
Kimi ni Todoke 48
Wolf Guy 90
Kokoro Botan 11
Mitsuai Celeb 1
Strange Orange 8
Red 4
Ano Koro ni Aitai 1-2


----------



## Goom (May 23, 2011)

Wolf guy 90
Good Ending 81
Kurokami 76
Medaka box 95
Defense Devil 96
kissxsis 49


----------



## Soichiro (May 23, 2011)

*Kimi Ni Todoke * Chapter 58


----------



## Lacie (May 23, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2011)

*Today:*


_Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi_ (Ch.8)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama! Side Story Sentimental Ikkun_
_Kami Sen_ (Ch.16)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.72)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.41-42)
_Seishun Pop!_ (Ch.12)
_Sukitte Ii na yo_ (Ch.16)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.21-23)
_Working!!_ (Ch.74)


----------



## David (May 23, 2011)

None, actually.


----------



## Sen (May 24, 2011)

KHR 337
Fairy Tail 235


----------



## Kiryuu (May 24, 2011)

Promise 1-6
Cross & Crime 1-3
Savage Garden 29b
Love like Crazy 10
Hydra vol 1-4
(theres a few others I cant remember the name of).


----------



## Hariti (May 24, 2011)

Maid-sama v.12 Side Story
Soul Eater ch.16


----------



## Eldrummer (May 24, 2011)

Hajime no Ippo #936


----------



## Insonmiac (May 24, 2011)

Battle Angel Alita: Last Order (Chapter 103)
Bambino (Chapter 113)
Vinland Saga (Chapter 74)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2011)

*Today:*


_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.20)
_Go! Tenba Cheerleader_s (Ch.23)
_Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou_ (Ch.20)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.325)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.3)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.143)


----------



## Sahyks (May 24, 2011)

Sun-Ken Rock 42


----------



## Endless Mike (May 24, 2011)

I have not read any manga today


----------



## Kiryuu (May 25, 2011)

Kuragehime 39
Yume Musubi Koi Musubi 18
Boy of the Female Wolf V 10 c 2


----------



## Hariti (May 25, 2011)

Naruto ch.450-489 
Soul Eater ch.17


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 25, 2011)

One Piece Ch.626


----------



## Motochika (May 25, 2011)

Naruto Ch. 540


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2011)

*Today:*


_Blood Lad_ (Ch.7)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.123-124)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.21)
_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Ch.12)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.431)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.136)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.65)
_Paradise Residence_ (Ch.6)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.14)
_Ranobe no Hen!_ (Ch.6)
_Sugar☆Family_ (Ch.11)
_Velvet Kiss_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Black☆Star (May 25, 2011)

Bleach 449
Naruto 540


----------



## Motochika (May 25, 2011)

Bleach Chapter 449


----------



## Eisenheim (May 25, 2011)

Vinland Saga 74
One Piece 626
Naruto 540
Bleach 449


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 25, 2011)

*Pluto* 1-65


----------



## Divine Death (May 25, 2011)

Naruto - Volume 33


----------



## Violent by Design (May 26, 2011)

Adolf Volume 2.


----------



## Hariti (May 26, 2011)

Naruto ch.540
Bleach ch.449
Reborn ch.338
Silver Spoon ch.6


----------



## Proxy (May 26, 2011)

_Toriko_ Ch. 142


----------



## Kiryuu (May 26, 2011)

Empty Heart Vol 1-2
Naruto 540
One Piece 626
Bleach 449
Sekirei 115
1/2 Prince 51
Kimi no Iru Machi 136
Savage Garden 29

Oresama Teacher 52


----------



## Eldrummer (May 26, 2011)

Gantz #340
Toriko #142


----------



## Sen (May 26, 2011)

Bleach 449
Naruto 540
OP 626
Kimi ni Todoke 58
KHR 338
Gantz 340
Kuroshitsuji 56


----------



## HInch (May 26, 2011)

*Crows Gaiden*.


----------



## Face (May 26, 2011)

Gantz 340
Naruto 540
Bleach 449
One Piece 626


----------



## Blade (May 26, 2011)

One Piece 626


----------



## FakePeace (May 26, 2011)

Gantz 340
Naruto 540
Bleach 449
One Piece 626


----------



## Hariti (May 26, 2011)

Bakuman ch.133


----------



## Motochika (May 26, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 338


----------



## legoffjacques (May 26, 2011)

All rounder meguru c. 39-41
Bakuman 	c.133
Toriko 	c.142
Beelzebub c.109
Gamaran 	c.91
Historie 	c.69
Tough 	c.176
Battle Angel Alita: Last Order c.103
Hajime no Ippo 	c.936
Bambino! 	v.11 c.113


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2011)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.42)
_Bleach_ (Ch.449)
_Blood Lad_ (Ch.8)
_Enigma_ (Ch.32-33)
_G-Maru Edition_ (Ch.5)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.109)
_Naruto_ (Ch.540)


----------



## Blade (May 26, 2011)

Gamaran chapter 95


----------



## Kiryuu (May 27, 2011)

nononono 111
Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! 338
outh Gone Wild v13 c 1-4


----------



## Black☆Star (May 27, 2011)

Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! 338


----------



## Soichiro (May 27, 2011)

*Naruto*Chapter 540
*Bleach* Chapter 449
*One Piece* Chapter 626
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 338


----------



## NeoKurama (May 27, 2011)

Bleach 449.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.133)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.109)
_First Time_ (Ch.1)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.22)
_Gender Game_ (One Shot)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.321)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.338)
_Yomeiro Choice_ (Ch.34)


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 27, 2011)

Enigma 32-33
Mahou Sensei Negima 234-235
Vampires 7-8
Addicted to Curry 84
Another 4
Baby Steps 42
Bambino 113
Bartender 52
Bleach 449
Kimi no Iru Machi 136
Light Wing 15
Naruto 540
One Piece 626
Overdrive 46
RRR 7
Sun-Ken Rock 40
Underdog 3
Vinland Saga 74


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 27, 2011)

Gakuen Alice.


----------



## Pseudo (May 27, 2011)

Just started back reading Bleach.


----------



## Scizor (May 27, 2011)

The latest Bleach chapter and Katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 235 & 236


----------



## krome (May 27, 2011)

_One Piece_ 624 - 626


----------



## Kiryuu (May 28, 2011)

Fairy Tail 236
The Breaker New Waves 31
Five 45


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 28, 2011)

Fairy Tail 236
Oyasumi, Punpun 1-89


----------



## Eisenheim (May 28, 2011)

Fairy Tail 236
Toriko 142
Berserk Volume 1 - 10


----------



## Hariti (May 28, 2011)

Fairy Tail ch.236


----------



## Soichiro (May 28, 2011)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 236


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bakekano_ (Ch.5-6)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.89)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.236)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.23)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki_ (Ch.29)
_Onidere_ (Ch.118)
_Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker_ (Ch.17)
_Spas-Pa_ (Extras 1-2)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.28)


----------



## Blade (May 28, 2011)

Vinland Saga 73-74


----------



## Black☆Star (May 28, 2011)

Gintama 336 - 339


----------



## Skywalker (May 29, 2011)

High School of the dead 1-8


----------



## Kiryuu (May 29, 2011)

Kimi No Iru Machi 137
The Breaker New Waves 31
Delinquent Cinderella 10
A Tackle on my Life 29
Fairy Tail 236


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 29, 2011)

Bleach Ch.449


----------



## Eisenheim (May 29, 2011)

Berserk Volume 11 - 20


----------



## Blade (May 29, 2011)

Cage of Eden 88


----------



## Eldrummer (May 29, 2011)

Hajime no Ippo #937
Gamaran #97


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2011)

*Today:*


_Asu no Yoichi!_ (Ch.46)
_Blood Alone_ (Ch.33)
_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.31)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.24)
_Hidan no Aria_ (Ch.12)
_Higanbana no Saku Yoru ni_ (Ch.1-5)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.137)
_Nobara no Mori no Otome-tachi_ (Ch.3-4)
_Octave_ (Ch.36) *[END]*
_Sekirei_ (Ch.115)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.144)
_Yukemuri Sanctuary_ (Ch.5)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 29, 2011)

Berserk Ch.58-59


----------



## Blade (May 29, 2011)

Beelzebub 109


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 29, 2011)

Aria the Scarlett Ammo 12
Kimi no Knife 21
KissWood 30
School Shock 15a
The Breaker New Waves 31
The World God Only Knows 144


----------



## luffy no haki (May 29, 2011)

Aiki 1- 37
AG 318


----------



## Eisenheim (May 30, 2011)

Berserk Volume 21 - 25


----------



## Hariti (May 30, 2011)

B Gata H Kei ch.232
Area no Kishi ch.71


----------



## Kiryuu (May 30, 2011)

Sekirei 115
Uwasa no Midori-kun!! 28


----------



## Hariti (May 30, 2011)

Kaichou wa Maid-sama! ch.61


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 30, 2011)

Berserk Ch.60


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2011)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.316-318)
_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.71)
_Attack!!_ (Ch.11-14)
_Bousou Shojo_ (Ch.7)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.90)
_Frogman_ (Ch.34)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.25)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.322)
_Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi_ (Ch.8-Epilogue)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.61)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.41-42)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.326)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.20)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.50)
_Otome wa Boku ni Koishiteru - Futari no Elder_ - Special (Ch.1)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.43)
_Spas-Pa_ (Ch.26)
_Toradora!_ (Ch.29)
_Uwasa no Midori-Kun_ (Ch.1-15)


----------



## Motochika (May 30, 2011)

Soul Eater Ch. 86


----------



## Sahyks (May 30, 2011)

Oyasumi Punpun chapters 80-89

why'd she come back now of all times? 

GE - Good Ending Chapter 82


----------



## Eisenheim (May 31, 2011)

Berserk Volume 26 - 30


----------



## SageMaster (May 31, 2011)

Mr. Psychs said:


> Oyasumi Punpun chapters 80-89
> 
> why'd she come back now of all times?
> 
> GE - Good Ending Chapter 82



I know, that cliffhanger was a punch to the gut. 

I've recently read Oyasumi Punpun. Great manga.


----------



## Kiryuu (May 31, 2011)

Champagne wa Koi no Biyaku   1-3
Lovely Everywhere 8
World! Bring it ON v7c1
Lemon Planet 1


----------



## Hariti (May 31, 2011)

Sket Dance ch.1
Onani Master Kurosawa ch.1


----------



## Sassy (May 31, 2011)

Naruto 540
Hitman Reborn 338
Air Gear 318 
Kuroshitsuji 57 (I beilve that is what it was )


----------



## Sahyks (May 31, 2011)

Sun-Ken Rock chapter 43


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 31, 2011)

Berserk Ch.61-62


----------



## Totalus (May 31, 2011)

One Piece vol. 51

Naruto volumes 45/46.

I shall read Toriko soon...


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2011)

*Today:*


_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.59)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.82)
_K-ON!_ (Vol.5; Ch.4)
_Kamisama no Memochou_ (Ch.4)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.327)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.96)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.24-25)
_World! Come on_ (Ch.29-30)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.258-259)


----------



## Hariti (Jun 1, 2011)

Silver Spoon ch.7


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 1, 2011)

Sekirei 116
Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume 60
Daikirai na Aitsu 4
Kuragehime 39.5
Wolf Guy 91
Usagi Drop 38-39


----------



## Hariti (Jun 1, 2011)

Onani Master Kurosawa ch.21 - Fucking amazing


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jun 1, 2011)

Bleach 463 ;Orhime finally did something new...I'm so proud of her!


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 1, 2011)

Toriko 141


----------



## Hariti (Jun 1, 2011)

Naruto ch.541
One Piece ch.627


----------



## Motochika (Jun 1, 2011)

Naruto Ch. 541
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 339


----------



## Klammo (Jun 1, 2011)

One Piece chapter 627, Naruto chapter 541 and Katekyo Hitman Reborn chapter 339.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 1, 2011)

Deadman wonderland Ch. 1
Naruto Ch. 541


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 1, 2011)

HST Chapters


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2011)

*Today:*

_Attack!!_ (Ch.15)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.14)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.18)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.432)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.47-48)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.116)
_Shinigamisama ni Saigo no Onegai wo_ (Ch.8)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 1, 2011)

Bleach 418.


----------



## Motochika (Jun 1, 2011)

Bleach Ch. 450


----------



## Markness (Jun 1, 2011)

Negima chapters 325-327
Hunter x Hunter chapters 291-310

Now on to read more D.Gray-Man.


----------



## Hariti (Jun 2, 2011)

Onani Master Kurosawa ch.31(End)
Bleach ch.450
KHR ch.339


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 2, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 339
Naruto 541


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 2, 2011)

*Naruto *Chapter 541
*Bleach *Chapter 450
*One Piece* Chapter 627
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 339


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 2, 2011)

Usagi Drop 36-37
Naruto 541
Bleach 451
One Piece 627
Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! 339
Yankeekun to Meganchan 146-148


----------



## legoffjacques (Jun 2, 2011)

One Piece c.627
One Outs 	v.13 c.106
Gintama 	v.38 c.331
Sun-ken Rock v.7 c.41
Beelzebub c.110
Tough v.17 c.177


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 2, 2011)

Bleach #450
Dragon Quest - Dai no Doubuken #120-160
Naruto #541 
One Piece #627
Reborn #339
Toriko #143


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2011)

*Today:*


_Attack!!_ (Ch.16)
_Bleach_ (Ch.450)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.125)
_En Passant_(Ch.16)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_(Ch.26)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.13-16)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.339)
_Naruto_ (Ch.541)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.43)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.143-148)


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 2, 2011)

Beelzebub 110
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 339
Naruto 541
One Piece 627


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 2, 2011)

Attack 11-16
Dragonball 249-251
Sun-Ken Rock 43-44
Blast 20
Buyuden 4
Countrouble 18
Enigma 34
Frogman 34
Gekiryuuchi 5
Go! Go! Heaven 4
Last Inning 82
Magician 46
Mr. Fullswing 50
Prison School 7
RRR 8


----------



## Hariti (Jun 3, 2011)

Bakuman ch.134


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 3, 2011)

Bitter Sweet Love 6-7
Buyuden 4
Usagi Drop 40
Your my Love Prize in View Finder 1-10


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 3, 2011)

Bleach 450


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 3, 2011)

D.Gray Man 164
Bleach 450 (does anyone not shout in this manga?)


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 3, 2011)

Fairy Tail 237
The breaker: New waves 32


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 3, 2011)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 237


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2011)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.134)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.110)
_Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou_ (Ch.21)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.20-21)
_My Kohai Can't Be This Cute_ (Ch.0)
_Onidere_ (Ch.119)


----------



## Blade (Jun 3, 2011)

One Piece 627


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 3, 2011)

Beelzebub chapter 110
Sun-Ken Rock chapter 44
The Breaker: New Waves chapter 32


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 3, 2011)

Attack 17
Bakuman 134
Bleach 450
D-Frag 25
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 97
Kimi no Knife 22
Mahou Sensei Negima 327
Naruto 541
One Piece 627 
Rainbow 31
Silver Spoon 7
Tokyo Ravens 2
Toriko 142


----------



## Raptorz (Jun 3, 2011)

One Piece-627


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 4, 2011)

One Piece 627
Bleach 450
Naruto 541
Toriko 143
Fairy Tail 237
Berserk Volume 31


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 4, 2011)

The Breaker New Waves 32
Fairy Tail 237
 Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume 61
Usagi Drop 42
Tsuugaku Densha - Kimi to Boku no Heya 5


----------



## Hariti (Jun 4, 2011)

Fairy Tail ch.237
Toriko ch.1


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 4, 2011)

Gintama 299 - 311


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 4, 2011)

Hajime no Ippo #938


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 4, 2011)

*Hajime no Ippo* Chapter 938


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 4, 2011)

_*Hanma Baki Son of Ogre*_ Chapter 254


----------



## Blade (Jun 4, 2011)

Gintama 326
Bleach 449


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2011)

*Today:*

_Attack!!_ (Ch.17)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.25)
_Deadman Wonderland_ (Ch.1-4)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.237)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.27)
_Koharu no Hibi_ (Ch.9)
_Return_ (Ch.14)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.11)
_The World Only God Knows_ (Ch.145)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 4, 2011)

Billy Bat 55
Chaser 27
D-Frag 26
Fairy Tail 237
Kimi no Iru Machi 138
The Breaker New Waves 32
The World God Only Knows 145
Vampires 9
Zetman 164


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 5, 2011)

Teen Spirit 91
Asa Made Motto 6
The Breaker New Waves 32
Dounimo Naranai   3
Otona Gokko!  1
Komatta Toki ni wa Hoshi ni Kike! 40-43
Magnolia 11
Oresama Teacher 53
Ao Haru Ride 0-1
Kimi no Iru Machi 138
Utsoksuki Lily 27
Usagi Drop 41


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 5, 2011)

Gintama 312 - 316


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2011)

*Today:*

_D-Frag!_ (Ch.26)
_Deadman Wonderland_ (Ch.5-26)
_Dr. Rurru_ (Ch.9)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.28)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.138)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.56)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.31)
_Ranobe no Hen!_ (Ch.7-8)
_Wild ☆ Pitch_ (Ch.1-8)
_Toaru Majutsu no Index_ (Ch.1-5)
_Yosuga no Sora_ (Ch.12)


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2011)

Gintama chapter 328


----------



## Sen (Jun 5, 2011)

D.Gray-Man 193-205


----------



## Smoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Orange Marmalade 17
Ran to Haiiro no sekai 6
Mysteriousxgf 56
Fujimura kun mates 28
D-frag 26
Kyou Kara ore wa 239


----------



## Hariti (Jun 6, 2011)

Vampire Knight ch.72
Rurouni Kenshin ch.2


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 6, 2011)

Big Brother Vs Big Sister 3
Heart no Daiya 5
Wait Wolf 36
The Guy Who Will Give a Kiss for ₩ 5000* 1
Mysterious Girlfriend X 56
Osusume Boyfriend 2
There Is a Song for You v3c3??
Venus ni Seppun 1
Koi to Karada wa Senaka 3
Anata no Jinsei Hikiukemasu! 3


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 6, 2011)

Gintama 317 - 320


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 6, 2011)

Bleach 311.


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 6, 2011)

*Air Gear *Chapter 319


----------



## Blade (Jun 6, 2011)

Gintama 330


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2011)

*Today:*


_Asuka Hybrid_ (Vol. Omake)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.27)
_Deadman Wonderland_ (Ch.27-31)
_He~nshin!! Sonata Birdie Rush_ (Ch.3)
_Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou_ (Ch.22)
_Mama wa Doukyuusei_ (Ch.1-10)
_Mission! School_ (Ch.1-6)
_Spas-Pa_ (Ch.27)
_Tsukiyo no Fromage_ (Ch.14)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.26)
_Working!!_ (Ch.75)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.260)


----------



## Blade (Jun 6, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock 40


----------



## legoffjacques (Jun 7, 2011)

Billy Bat c.56
Teppu c.12
Gamaran 	c.98
Hajime no Ippo 	c.938
The Breaker: New Waves 	c.32
Shonan Junai Gumi  c.150


----------



## Hariti (Jun 7, 2011)

Silver Spoon ch.8


----------



## SatoshiHyuga (Jun 7, 2011)

Fairy Tail 68-75


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2011)

*Today:*


_Deadman Wonderland_ (Ch.32-36)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.29)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.32)
_Mama wa Doukyuusei_ (Ch.11-21)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.21)
_Teppu_ (Ch.12)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.8)


----------



## Hariti (Jun 8, 2011)

B Gata H Kei ch.233-235


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 8, 2011)

Naruto 542


----------



## Motochika (Jun 8, 2011)

Naruto Ch.542
Bleach Ch.451
Katekyo Hitman Reborn Ch.340


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 8, 2011)

Gantz #341


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2011)

*Today:*


_Ageha 100%_ (Ch.13)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.91)
_Deadman Wonderland_ (Ch.37-40)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.323)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.433)
_Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou_ (Ch.23)
_Mama wa Doukyuusei_ (Ch.22-31)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.97)
_Mission! School_ (Ch.7+Special)
_Psi Boy_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 8, 2011)

Addicted to Curry 85
Bartender 53
Buyuden 5
D-Frag 27
Dr. Rurru 9
Iris Zero 20
RRR 9
Silver Spoon 8
Vampires 10


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 9, 2011)

Toriko - 120-143
SHINGEKI NO KYOJIN 1-10

Toriko has a great future just had to say it


----------



## Hariti (Jun 9, 2011)

Naruto ch.542
Bleach ch.451
Reborn! ch.340
Faster than a Kiss ch.41


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 9, 2011)

Bleach 541
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 340


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 9, 2011)

Toriko 144
Beelzebub 111
Gantz 341
Zetman 160-164
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 90-97


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 9, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 542
*Bleach* Chapter 451
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 340


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.451)
_Deadman Wonderland_ (Ch.41-45)
_Enigma_ (Ch.34)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Movie Prologue)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.20)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.340)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.49)
_Naruto_ (Ch.542)
_Onidere_ (Ch.120)
_Oto x Maho_ (Ch.17)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.20)
_Sense_ (Ch.13)
_Wild ☆ Pitch_ (Ch.9)


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 9, 2011)

Beelzebub 111


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 9, 2011)

Dragonball 254-273
Bleach 451
Buyuden 6
Last Inning 86
Naruto 542
Toriko 144


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 10, 2011)

Bunny Drop 44-46
Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume 62
Oresama Teacher 55
Love so Life 24
Buyuden 6
Cross & Crime 6
The Breaker New Waves 33


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 10, 2011)

Naruto 542
Bleach 451
Toriko 144


----------



## Hariti (Jun 10, 2011)

Rurouni Kenshin ch.6


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 10, 2011)

Naruto 429
Gintama 319 - 323


----------



## Blade (Jun 10, 2011)

Toriko 144


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 10, 2011)

*Ilegenes;* 1-24


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 10, 2011)

*Ao No Exorcist* Chapter 1- 21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2011)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.25)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.111)
_Mahou Gyoushounin Roma_ (Ch.11)
_Onidere_ (Ch.121)


----------



## Blade (Jun 10, 2011)

Ao No Exorcist 25


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 10, 2011)

*Soul Eater* - Chapter 86


----------



## Hariti (Jun 11, 2011)

Bakuman ch.135
Fairy Tail ch.238


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 11, 2011)

Fairy Tail 238
Hetakoi 43-44
Real Clothes 4
 Seiyuu Ka-! 19
Kurobara Alice 18
Happy Mari 18
The Breaker: New Waves 33


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 11, 2011)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 87
*Fairy Tail * Chapter 238
*Hajime no Ippo* Chapter 939


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 11, 2011)

Gintama 324 - 325


----------



## Markness (Jun 11, 2011)

D. Gray-Man 194-205


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 11, 2011)

The Breaker: New Waves Chapter 33
Sun-Ken Rock Chapter 45


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 11, 2011)

Hajime no Ippo #939


----------



## Blade (Jun 11, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock 42
Gintama 330


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2011)

*Today:*

_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.23)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.22-24)
_Ro-Kyu-Bu!_ (Ch.1)
_Seikon no Qwaser_ (Ch.29)
_Spas-Pa_ (Ch.28)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.82)


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 11, 2011)

*Ano No Exorcist *Chapter 21-25


----------



## Blade (Jun 11, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock 44


----------



## Raptorz (Jun 11, 2011)

Toriko 144
Sun-Ken Rock 45


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 11, 2011)

*Soul Eater* - Chapter 87


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 11, 2011)

Dragonball 274-280
Akame Ga Kill 2
Bakuman 135
Buyuden 7
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 98
Kimi no Knife 23
Magician 47
Rainbow 32
School Shock 13b
Soul Eater 87
Soul Eater Not! 6
Sun-Ken Rock 45


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 12, 2011)

Mens Kou 14
Buyuden 7
Underprin 25
Kimi no Sei 5


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 12, 2011)

Air Gear 104 - 106


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2011)

*Today:*



_Bakuman_ (Ch.135)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.238)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.83)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko_ (Ch.2)
_Hetakoi_ (Ch.42-44)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.1)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.24)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.25-26)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.35)


----------



## Blade (Jun 12, 2011)

Defense Devil 99


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2011)

*Deadman wonderland* ch. 37 to 45.


----------



## Sen (Jun 12, 2011)

Town of Evening Calm, Country of Cherry Blossoms


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 12, 2011)

*20th Century Boys* _Vol. 14-15_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 12, 2011)

Dragonball 281-291
Enigma 35
Fairy Tail 238
KissWood 31
Rookies 193


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Jun 13, 2011)

Negima vol. 29
Majeh (King of Hell) vol. 38
Avatar vol. 1


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 13, 2011)

Balance X Unbalance 76
Boy of the Female Wolf V10c3
Ao Haru Ride 4
A Tackle on my life 30
Delinquent Cinderella 11
Himitsu no Ai-chan 6
Prunus Girl 24
Usagi Drop 47-50


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 13, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 340


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2011)

*Today:*

_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.27)
_K-ON!_ (Vol.5;Ch.5)
_Kaichuu!_ (Ch.9)
_Maid in Japan_ (Ch.6)
_Nana no Iro_ (Ch.2)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.27-36)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.24)
_Tonari no Raenzel W_ (Ch.5)
_Unbalance x Unbalance_ (Ch.76)
_Yubisaki Milk Tea_ (Ch.81)
_Yukemuri Sanctuary_ (Ch.6)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2011)

Dragonball 292-317
Vampires 11-12
Attack 18
Buyuden 8
RRR 10
Sun-Ken Rock 46


----------



## Blade (Jun 13, 2011)

Rookies 184-185


----------



## Smoke (Jun 13, 2011)

Nozoki ana 27-38
Noblesse 189
Orange Marmalade 18
Kimi no Sei 1-5
Otogo no machi no rena 35
Kimiiro Focus 23-24


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 13, 2011)

The Breaker 24-72
The Breaker:New Waves 1-10


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 14, 2011)

Silver Spoon chapter 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2011)

*Today:*


_Aki-Sora_ (Ch.25)
_Attack!!_ (Ch.18)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.92)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.126)
_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.41)
_Hajimete Datteba!_ (Ch.4)
_Hiragi Shougakkou Renai Club_ (Ch.21-22)
_Koimoku_ (Ch.1)
_Metal Heart_ (Ch.30)
_Needless_ (Ch.91)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.37-38)
_Psycho Busters_ (Ch.23)
_Rewrite_ (Side B; Ch.0)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.42)


----------



## Blade (Jun 14, 2011)

Rookies 186


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 14, 2011)

Dragonball 318-320
Living Dead 1-3
Frogman 35
Kimi no Iru Machi 139


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist-25


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 15, 2011)

Kimi no Iru Mach 75
Vampire Knight 72
Sakura Irony 6
Love @ First Sight V7c3
Buyuden 8
Otona no Jikan 7
Strobe Edge 28


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 15, 2011)

Bleach 26 & 27 [rereading!].


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 15, 2011)

*Vampire Knight* Chapter 72


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 15, 2011)

Silver Spoon chapter 2


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock 45


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 15, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 543
*One Piece *Chapter 628


----------



## Motochika (Jun 15, 2011)

Naruto Ch. 543


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2011)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.319)
_Frogman_ (Ch.35)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.84)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.324)
_Hiragi Shougakkou Renai Club_ (Ch.23)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.434)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.98)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.139)
_Pokemon B&W_ (Ch.8)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.86-87)


----------



## Motochika (Jun 15, 2011)

Bleach Ch. 452
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 341


----------



## Enigma (Jun 15, 2011)

*One Piece* 628
*Bleach* 452
*Naruto* 543
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn* 341


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 15, 2011)

Bleach 27 through 36, 452
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 341


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 15, 2011)

Naruto 543
Bleach 452


----------



## Raptorz (Jun 15, 2011)

One Piece 628


----------



## Hariti (Jun 16, 2011)

Naruto ch.543
Bleach ch.452
One Piece ch.628
Reborn! ch.341


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 16, 2011)

Bleach 124.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 16, 2011)

One Piece 628
Freezing 42-46
Good Ending 1-84 
....all in one day, boy do I need some sleep!


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 16, 2011)

One Piece 628
Buyuden 9
Sensei wa Ore no Mono 6
Zankoku na Kami ga Shihaisuru 13
Naruto 543
Happy Mari 19
Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume 63-64
 Ano Koro ni Aitai 3
Bleach 452


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 16, 2011)

*Bleach * Chapter 452
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn! *Chapter 341


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 16, 2011)

Bleach 37 through 51


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 16, 2011)

One Piece Ch.628


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2011)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.112)
_BLAST_ (Ch.19)
_Bleach_ (Ch.452)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.28)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.85)
_Girls Saurus DX_ (Ch.64)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.30)
_Hiragi Shougakkou Renai Club_ (Ch.24)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki_ (Ch.30)
_Itadaki!_ (Ch.1)
_Kamisama no Memochou_ (Ch.5)
_Living Dead!_ (Ch.3)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.328)
_Metal Heart_ (Ch.31)
_Naruto_ (Ch.543)
_Tetsunagi Kooni_ (Ch.31)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.146)


----------



## Luciana (Jun 16, 2011)

Shingeki no Kyojin 16 <3


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2011)

BB Project 18
Bleach 452
Buyuden 10
D-Frag 28
En Passent 17
Naruto 543
One Piece 628
Pineapple Army 9
Toriko 145
The World God Only Knows 146


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 17, 2011)

Sleeping Moon 25
Chihayafuru 9
Simple Days 1
Sora Log 10
Love @ First Sight V7C4
Buyuden 10
Natsume Yuujinchou 41


----------



## Blade (Jun 17, 2011)

One Piece 628


----------



## Hariti (Jun 17, 2011)

Bakuman ch.136
Arakawa Under The Bridge ch.217-222


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2011)

*Today:*

_Blood Lad_ (Ch.9)
_Hiragi Shougakkou Renai Club_ (Ch.25)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.4)
_Past Future_ (Ch.4)
_Ranobe no Hen!_ (Ch.9)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.12)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 17, 2011)

Bleach Ch.452


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 18, 2011)

Bleach 51 through 54.


----------



## Hariti (Jun 18, 2011)

Skip Beat! ch.176
Fairy Tail  ch.239


----------



## S (Jun 18, 2011)

Mirai Nikki (Ch. 1-12)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2011)

*Today:*



_Bakuman_ (Ch.136)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.93)
_Karakasa no Saien_ (Ch.6)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.341)
_Kokoro Connect Hito Random_ (Ch.1)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.5)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.4)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.59)
_Ro-Kyu-Bu!_ (Ch.2)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.51)
_Stellar ☆ Theater_ (Ch.1-3)
_Tsukiyo no Fromage_ (Ch.15)
_Working!!_ (Ch.76)
_Yubisaki Milk Tea_ (Ch.82-83) *[END]*


----------



## Kei (Jun 18, 2011)

The World God Only Knows 146


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 18, 2011)

Fairy Tail 239
AG 320
Blood Lad 9


----------



## Blade (Jun 18, 2011)

Cage of Eden 90


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 18, 2011)

Bleach 55 - 60


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 19, 2011)

*Air Gear* Chapter 320
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 239
*Hajime No Ippo* Chapter 940


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 19, 2011)

Berserk Ch.65-66


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock 46


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2011)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.43)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.60)
_Butterfly_ (Ch.32)
_Girl's Ride_ (Ch.4)
_Girls Saurus DX_ (Ch.65-66) *[END]*
_En Passant_ (Ch.17)
_Kono S wo, Mi yo!_ (Ch.30-34)
_Metal Heart_ (Ch.32)
_My Girl_ (Ch.22)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.39-45)
_Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker_ (Ch.18)
_Return_ (Ch.15-16)
_Toradora!_ (Ch.30)
_Tsukihime_ (Ch.72)
_Yosuga no Sora_ (Ch.13)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.71)


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 19, 2011)

The Breaker: new waves 34
Wolf guy 92


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2011)

Cage of Eden 91


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 19, 2011)

Aphorism 1-5


----------



## Smoke (Jun 19, 2011)

Nozoki ana 39-46
Orange Marmalade 19
Green Boy 31


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 19, 2011)

Advance of Z 1-12
Buyuden 11-12
Dragonball 321-330
Baby Steps 43
Bakuman 136
Bartender 54
Chaser 28
Cradle of Monsters 20
Kuroshitsuji 58
Mahou Sensei Negima 328
Re: Birth the Lunatic Taker 18
School Shock 15c
The Breaker New Waves 34


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 20, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist chapter 15 - 23
Deadman Wonderland 23 - 35


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 20, 2011)

Hajime no Ippo #940


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2011)

*Today:
*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.320)
_EX - Shounen Hyouryuu_ (Ch.5)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.239)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei!_ (Ch.16)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.103)
_Kitsune no Yomeiri_ (Ch.10)
_Needless_ (Ch.34)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.46)
_Pink de Pink_ (Ch.5)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.44-45)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 20, 2011)

xxxHolic Ch.177


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 20, 2011)

Oyasumi Punpun 85-89
Mushishi 28-30


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 20, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist chapter 24 - 25
Deadman Wonderland 36 - 41


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 20, 2011)

Buster Keel 1-15
Triage X 11-15


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 20, 2011)

Bleach 61 - 69~


----------



## Markness (Jun 21, 2011)

Negima chapter 328


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 21, 2011)

Berserk Ch.67-68


----------



## Hariti (Jun 21, 2011)

B Gata H Kei v07 Extra


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 21, 2011)

Aphorism 6-10
Buster Keel 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2011)

*Today:*

_Bakekano_ (Ch.7-8)
_Corpse Party Musume_ (Ch.1-5)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.19)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.325)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.435)
_Pastel_ (Ch.124)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.261)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 21, 2011)

Dragonball 331-367
Magician 49-50
Blast 21
Buyuden 13
Countrouble 19
Donten Prism Solar Car 9
Last Inning 84
Light Wing 16
RRR 11
Tokyo Tribe 1
The World God Only Knows 147


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 21, 2011)

xxxHolic Ch.178


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 22, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 341


----------



## Hariti (Jun 22, 2011)

Area no Kishi v09 Extra


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 22, 2011)

One Piece Ch.629


----------



## S (Jun 22, 2011)

One Piece Ch.629


----------



## Hariti (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto ch.544
One Piece ch.629
Bleach ch.453


----------



## Blade (Jun 22, 2011)

One Piece 629


----------



## Vicious (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto Ch. 544


----------



## Motochika (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto Ch. 544
Bleach Ch. 453


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto 544
One Piece 629
Bleach 453


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto 544
One Piece 629
Bleach 453


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2011)

*Today:*

_Area no Kishi_ (Vol.9 Extra)
_Cheer Cheer_ (Ch.4)
_Corpse Party Blood Covered_ (Ch.1-4)
_Corpse Party Musume_ (Vol.1 Extra)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.31)
_Honey Crush_ (Ch.12-13) *[/END]*
_Kahe Tantei Bu_ (Ch.8-10)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.140)
_Konohana Link_ (Ch.9)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.6-7)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.31+4koma)
_Sisterism_ (Ch.10)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.25)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.147)


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 22, 2011)

Bleach 70-75, 453
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 342


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 23, 2011)

Naruto 544
Bleach 453


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 23, 2011)

Bleach Ch.453


----------



## Motochika (Jun 23, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 342


----------



## Hariti (Jun 23, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 342
Silver Spoon 9


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 23, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 544
*Bleach* Chaoter 453
*One Piece* Chapter 629
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 342


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 23, 2011)

Beelzebub 113

KHR! 342


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2011)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.113)
_Bleach_ (Ch.453)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.15)
_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Ch.13)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.86)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.16)
_Naruto_ (Ch.544)
_Nyotai-ka_ (Ch.25)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.29)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.72)


----------



## Brian (Jun 23, 2011)

_Town of Evening Calm, Country of Cherry Blossoms_ (one shot)
_Gantz_ Ch. 342


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 23, 2011)

Dragonball 368-409
Bleach 453
Kimi no Iru Machi 140
Last Inning 85
Magician 51
Naruto 544
One Piece 629
Silver Spoon 9
Sun-Ken Rock 48
Toriko 146


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 23, 2011)

Bleach 76 - 84~


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 23, 2011)

KHR - 342

JJBA(Jojolion) - 2


----------



## rhino25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Toriko - Hilarious chapter

Beelzebub - Hilarious chapter

Silver Spoon - Decent so far. Absolutely no plot though.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 24, 2011)

Berserk Ch.69


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 24, 2011)

Bakuman Ch. 137
Toriko Ch. 146


----------



## Hariti (Jun 24, 2011)

Bakuman ch.137


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 24, 2011)

Love So Life 26
 Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume 65-70
Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! 342


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 24, 2011)

Enigma - chapter 1 & 2


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 24, 2011)

Gantz #342
Toriko #146


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 24, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 342


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 24, 2011)

Toriko 146
Bleach 453
Naruto 544

It was yesterday but whatever.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 24, 2011)

xxxHolic Ch.179


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Berserk #28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2011)

*Today:*

_Ageha 100%_ (Ch.14)
_Asu no Yoichi!_ (Ch.47)
_Freezing_ (Ch.46-48)
_Hoken no Sensei_ (Ch.1-2)
_Kahe Tantei Bu_ (Ch.11)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.2)
_The!! Beach Stars_ (Ch.7)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.262)


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 24, 2011)

Enigma - Chapter 1-17


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 24, 2011)

*Air Gear * Chapter 321


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 24, 2011)

Bleach 85 - 89


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 24, 2011)

Air Gear 321


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 24, 2011)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 99-100
Bakuman 137
Magician 52
Rainbow 33
Sprite 11
The!! Beach Stars 7


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 25, 2011)

Berserk Ch.69


----------



## Motochika (Jun 25, 2011)

Soul Eater Ch. 87


----------



## Hariti (Jun 25, 2011)

Fairy Tail 240; First chapter in a long time that I actually liked.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 25, 2011)

Berserk #28
Sailor Moon #7
KochiKame
One Piece #1
JoJo's bizarre adventure part 4


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 25, 2011)

*Fairy Tail *Chapter 240


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 25, 2011)

Soul Eater chapter 37 - 44


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2011)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.137)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.73)
_Ranobe no Hen!_ (Ch.10)
_Tsukihime_(Ch.73-74) *[/END]*
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.83)


----------



## Hariti (Jun 26, 2011)

Area no Kishi ch.72


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 26, 2011)

Enigme - chapter 19-25


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 26, 2011)

Toriko Ch.1 (and for the last time too).


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 26, 2011)

*Berserk* Chapter 322


----------



## Laurens (Jun 26, 2011)

Eyeshield 21  -  ch 197 - 205


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 26, 2011)

Soul Eater chapter 45 - 59


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2011)

*Today:*


_Dr. Rurru_ (Ch.10)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.50)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.66)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.7)
_Nana no Iro_ (Ch.3)
_Shouri no Akuma_ (Ch.10)
_Steins;Gate_ (Ch.6)
_Usagi Drop_ (Ch.35)
_Wa!_ (Ch.15)
_Working!!_ (Ch.77)


----------



## Violence (Jun 26, 2011)

My Barbaric Girlfriend

April 4th

Barbarian in Tokyo

Heaven's Love (i readed it again hehehe)


----------



## Sen (Jun 26, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist 25
Gantz 341-342
Bakuman 135-137
Bleach 452-453
Naruto 543-544
Fairy Tail 239-240
Soul Eater Not! 6
Soul Eater 87
KHR 341-342
OP 628-629
Silver Spoon 9
Sket Dance 149-150


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 26, 2011)

Bleach 90 - 110


----------



## Raptorz (Jun 26, 2011)

Legend of Maian Ch.57


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 26, 2011)

Amon 1-3
Dragonball 410-432
Magician 53-54
7O3X 7
Dr. Frost 9
Dr. Rurru 10
Fairy Tail 240
Heads 14
Sun-Ken Rock 49


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jun 26, 2011)

Finished Uzumaki today, it was a creepy one.


----------



## Markness (Jun 27, 2011)

Negima Ch. 329
Berserk Ch. 322


----------



## Hariti (Jun 27, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist ch.5


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 27, 2011)

Blood lad ch.10


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 27, 2011)

Soul Eater chapter 45 - 61


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 27, 2011)

Berserk Ch.70


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 27, 2011)

*Kyou Koi wo Hajimemasu* Chapter 66


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2011)

*Today:*


_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.72)
_Blood Lad_ (Ch.10)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.94)
_Chu-Bra_ (Ch.24)
_Hammer Session!_ (Ch.17)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.66)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.50)
_No Side_ (Ch.29)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.18)
_Seishun For-get!_ (Ch.1)
_Seishun Pop!_ (Ch.13-14)
_Spas-Pa_ (Ch.29)
_Upotte!!_ (Ch.12)


----------



## Smoke (Jun 27, 2011)

Noblesse 191
God of HS 6
World God only Knows 148
Welcome to convenience store 1-5 (Not reading another chapter passed that.)


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 27, 2011)

Bleach 111 - 152

...I had nothing to do today...


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jun 28, 2011)

Billy Bat 54-60


----------



## Hariti (Jun 28, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist ch.9


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 28, 2011)

*Shin Prince of Tennis* Chapter 50


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 28, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 342
Soul Eater 62 - 72
Ao no Exorcist 25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2011)

*Today:*


_Corpse Party Musume_ (Ch.6)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.326)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.436)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.3)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.67-68)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.148)


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 28, 2011)

Bleach 153 - 198~


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 28, 2011)

Dragonball 433-520
Berserk 322
Gekiryuuchi 8
Imori 201 3
Kimi no Knife 25
Magician 55
RRR 12
The World God Only Knows 148


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jun 28, 2011)

Black and White 5-15

edit
couldn't stop reading and went from 16-33. Great series


----------



## Hariti (Jun 29, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist ch.15


----------



## FakePeace (Jun 29, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! chapter 60-65


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 29, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 545
*One Piece* Chapter 630


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 29, 2011)

Beelzebub - ch.1-3 
Deadman Wonderland - ch.1-2


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 29, 2011)

One Piece Ch.630


----------



## Hariti (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto ch.545
One Piece ch.630
Bleach ch.454


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto 545
One Piece 630
Bleach 454


----------



## Motochika (Jun 29, 2011)

Bleach Ch. 454
Naruto Ch. 545


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2011)

*Today:*

_Hakoiri Devil Princess_ (Ch.25)
_Kuchibiru ni Saketa Orange_ (Ch.2)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.51)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.47-48)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.46)
_Sazanami Cherry_ (Ch.5)


----------



## Madao87 (Jun 29, 2011)

*Sengoku chapts 20-26
Blade of the Immortal chapts 145-158.*


----------



## Blade (Jun 29, 2011)

One Piece 630


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 29, 2011)

Bleach 199 - 215, 454


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jun 30, 2011)

Bleach 454
One Piece 630
Pluto 1-8


----------



## Hariti (Jun 30, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist ch.19


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 30, 2011)

*Hajime no Ippo * Chapter 941


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 30, 2011)

Bleach Ch.454


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 30, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 343
Bleach 454
Soul Eater 72 - 81


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 30, 2011)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn! * Chapter 343


----------



## Motochika (Jun 30, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 343


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 30, 2011)

Beelzebub 114
KHR! 343


----------



## Hariti (Jun 30, 2011)

Reborn! ch.343


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 30, 2011)

KHR - Chapter 343


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2011)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.114)
_Bleach_ (Ch.454)
_Dragon Sister!_ (Ch.1)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.32)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.87)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.141)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.329)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.98)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.4)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.8)
_Naruto_ (Ch.545)
_Tonari no Kaibutsukun_ (Ch.10)
_Yomeiro Choice_ (Ch.35)
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.27)


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 30, 2011)

Bleach 216 - 226
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 343


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 30, 2011)

Dr. Slump 1-23
7O3X 8
Bartender 55
Bleach 454 
Buyuden 14
Dragon Sister 1
Green Boy 32
Hell Teacher Nube 33
Kimi no Iru Machi 141
Magician 57
Mahou Sensei Negima 330
Naruto 545
One Piece 630
Shook Up 4
Silver Spoon 10
The Breaker New Waves 35


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jun 30, 2011)

Pluto 9-25


----------



## Kiryuu (Jul 1, 2011)

Love in the Mask 118
Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! 343
 Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun* 10
Promise v2c2


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 1, 2011)

Soul Eater 82 - 87


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 1, 2011)

D. Grayman 206


----------



## Kei (Jul 1, 2011)

Higanbana No Saku Yoru No Chapter 5


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 1, 2011)

*D.Gray-Man* Chapter 206
*Vampire Knight* Chapter 73


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey guys. Just started Kiseijuu (Parasite). It's a great manga. And Sprite as well, Gantz lookalike, but it seems more horror oriented.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2011)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.138)
_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.32)
_Idol Pretender_ (Ch.2)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.342-343)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.3)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.22)
_Spas-Pa_ (Ch.30)


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 1, 2011)

Bleach 227 - 246


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 1, 2011)

Vampires 14-16
Addicted to Curry 86
Bakuman 138
Claymore 116
D.Gray-Man 206
Hidan no Aria 13
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 101
Living Dead 4
Rainbow 34
Toriko 147


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 2, 2011)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 241
*dengeki Daisy* Chapter 33


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 2, 2011)

Pluto 26-65

such a beautiful manga, wish the ending had more closure though


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 2, 2011)

D.Gray-Man 206


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2011)

*Today:*


_Hidan no Aria_ (Ch.13)
_Seikon no Qwaser_ (Ch.29)
_Shinwa Ponchi_ (Ch.11)
_Yotsuba&!_ (Ch.73-74)


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 2, 2011)

Fairy tail 241
Kami To Sengoku Seitokai 17 - 34


----------



## Hariti (Jul 2, 2011)

Fairy Tail 241
Dengeki Daisy 33
Bakuman 138
Vampire Knight 73
Sugar Dark 2


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 2, 2011)

Enigma - ch. 36-38

Fairy Tail - ch. 241


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 2, 2011)

Bleach 247 - 267


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 2, 2011)

_*Shin Prince of Tennis *_51


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 2, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland 1-3
Sun-Ken Rock 50-52
Akatsuki!! Otokojuku 1
Amatsuki 57
Chaser 29
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days 10
Wake Up Deadman 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 2, 2011)

Dogs: Bullets and Carnage 1-25


----------



## Reckoner (Jul 2, 2011)

_Bakuman_ c. 138
_Bloody Monday Season_ 2 c. 68
_Claymore_ c. 116
_Dogs: Bullets & Carnage_ c. 62
_Fairy Tail_ c. 241
_Giant Killing_ c. 33-35


----------



## akatsukigirl456 (Jul 2, 2011)

Naruto vol. 1 xD


----------



## Hariti (Jul 3, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist 19
Skip Beat 177
Sugar Dark 3


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 3, 2011)

*Kyou Koi wo Hajimemasu* Chapter 67


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2011)

*Today:*


_Corpse Party Musume_ (Ch.7)
_Enigma_ (Ch.35-38)
_EX - Shounen Hyouryuu_ (Ch.6)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.240)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.28)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.110)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.327)
_K-ON!_ (Vol.5; Ch.6)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.47)
_Shitsurakuen_ (Ch.22)
_Working!!_ (Ch.78)


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 3, 2011)

Fairy Tail - ch. 241


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 3, 2011)

Dogs: Bullets and Carnage 26-63


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 3, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland 4-7
Fairy Tail 241
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days 11
Rainbow 35
The World God Only Knows 149


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 3, 2011)

Bleach 268 - 280


----------



## Hariti (Jul 4, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist 20
B Gata H Kei 236-244


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2011)

*Today:*


_Caterpillar Operetta_ (Ch.6)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.127+Special)
_FateKaleid Liner PRISMA Illya 2wei_ (Special 7)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.111)
_Hetakoi_ (Ch.45-47)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.437)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.67)
_Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker_ (Ch.19)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.149)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 4, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland 8-12
Gangsta 1-4
Paladin 1-4
Blazing Transfer Student 24
Hanza Sky 15
Magi 18
Re-Birth ? The Lunatic Taker 19
Rival 16
Transfer Student Storm Bringer 15


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 4, 2011)

D.Gray-man 206


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 4, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist 26
To Love Ru darkness 9


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 5, 2011)

Bleach 281 - 318


----------



## Destin (Jul 5, 2011)

Yumekui Merry 01-35


----------



## Hariti (Jul 5, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist 25
Barajou no Kiss 1
Skip Beat 177


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 5, 2011)

fairy tail chapter 241.

claymore chapter 116.

d gray man chapter 206.

bleach chapter 454.

naruto chapter 545.

one piece chapter 630.


----------



## S (Jul 5, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock 51-52


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 5, 2011)

AR∀GO chapter 68


----------



## Francesco. (Jul 5, 2011)

Shaman King Volume 32.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2011)

*Today:*



_Kono S wo, Mi yo!_ (Ch.35-37)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.69)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.22-26)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.26)


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 5, 2011)

Bleach 319 - 327


----------



## Raptorz (Jul 5, 2011)

Tasogare Otome x Amnesia chp.24


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 5, 2011)

KissWood 32-33
Bloody Cross 1
Destruction Princess 1
RRR 13
School Shock 16a
Sun-Ken Rock 53
Tale of Nezha 1
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia 24


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 6, 2011)

rosario+vampire II chapters 30-43.


----------



## Motochika (Jul 6, 2011)

Naruto Ch.546
Bleach Ch. 455


----------



## Hariti (Jul 6, 2011)

Naruto 546
Bleach 455
One Piece 631


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 6, 2011)

One Piece 631
Bleach 455
Naruto 546
Drifters 22


----------



## Sassy (Jul 6, 2011)

Not Much I've read today but Naruto 546. ;P


----------



## Destin (Jul 6, 2011)

Saki 01-84


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 6, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 546
*Bleach* Chapter 455
*One Piece* Chapter


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 6, 2011)

Naruto Chapter 546
Bleach Chapter 455


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2011)

*Today:*

_Ageha 100%_ (Ch.15)
_Bloody Cross_ (Ch.8)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.61-62)
_Corpse Party Musume_ (Ch.8)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko_ (Ch.3)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.4-5)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.39)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.12)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II _(Ch.43)
_Rui-Rui_ (Ch.6)


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 6, 2011)

*Ao No Exorcist* Chapter 26


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bleach chapter 455
One Piece chapter 631


----------



## Motochika (Jul 6, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.344


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 6, 2011)

Bleach 328 - 423, 455
Katekyou Hitman Reborn! 344


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 6, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 344
Onihime 1-10


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jul 6, 2011)

One Piece Ch.631


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 6, 2011)

naruto chapter chapter 546.

bleach chapter 455.

one piece chapter 631.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 344.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 7, 2011)

Area no Kishi 73
Ao no Exorcist 26
Reborn 344


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 7, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 344


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 7, 2011)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 344


----------



## Destin (Jul 7, 2011)

Shinryaku! Ika Musume 01-59


----------



## S (Jul 7, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock 51, 52


----------



## Goom (Jul 7, 2011)

Ares chapter 1-13


----------



## Hariti (Jul 7, 2011)

Death Note ch.1[reread]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2011)

*Today:*

_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.73)
_Bleach_ (Ch.455)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.128)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.88)
_Himitsu No Ai-Chan_ (Ch.1-4)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.344)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.142)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.70-71)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.331)
_Na*Na*Ki!!_ (Ch.7)
_Naruto_ (Ch.546)
_Yosuga no Sora_ (Ch.14) *[/End]*


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 7, 2011)

dance in the vampire bund chapters 1-48.

toriko chapter 148.


----------



## Battler (Jul 7, 2011)

Toriko chapter 148
One Piece chapter 631
Bleach chapter 455


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 7, 2011)

Beelzebub 115
Onihime 11-18


----------



## Hariti (Jul 8, 2011)

Bakuman 139
Sugar Dark 4


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 8, 2011)

_Toriko _Chapter 148


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jul 8, 2011)

Bleach Ch.455


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 8, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist 26


----------



## Hariti (Jul 8, 2011)

_Death Note_ ch.11 Oh,the memories.


----------



## Distance (Jul 8, 2011)

Sun-ken Rock 30-54! Loving it!


----------



## Destin (Jul 8, 2011)

To Aru Kagaku no Choudenjibou 42
Dance in the Vampire Bund 48
Magico 01-18
Futari Ecchi 170


----------



## Alpha (Jul 8, 2011)

Wolf Guy Ookami no Monshou 1 - 92


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 8, 2011)

Billy Bat 61


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2011)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.139)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.115)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.72)
_Nana to Kaoru - Black Label_ (Ch.11-12)
_Spas-Pa_ (Ch.31)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 8, 2011)

zombie powder volumes 1-4.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 8, 2011)

Sun-Ken Rock 54-55
Bakuman 139
Billy Bat 61
Bleach 455
Buyuden 15
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 102
Kimera 3
Kimi no Iru Machi 142
Last Inning 87
Magi 18
Mahou Sensei Negima 331
Naruto 546
One Piece 631
Rainbow 36
Ziggurat 2


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 8, 2011)

Billy Bat 61
Toriko 148
Slam Dunk 19-30


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2011)

Shingeki No Kyojin Vol 3


----------



## Markness (Jul 9, 2011)

Bastard!! chapter 138 (The Hokuto no Ken homage will burn into your psyche forever)


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 9, 2011)

*Fairy Tail *Chapter 242


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 9, 2011)

Bleach 455
Deadman Wonderland 42


----------



## Alpha (Jul 9, 2011)

Last Inning 87
Vinland Saga 1 - 60


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2011)

*Today:*


_Genshiken Nidaime_ (Ch.8)
_Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi_ (Ch.9)
_K-ON!_ (Ch.59)
_Kuroko no Basket_  (Ch.73)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.8-9)
_Umi no Misaki_  (Ch.84)


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 9, 2011)

Arago 69-71


----------



## Destin (Jul 9, 2011)

K-ON! 59
Fairy Tail 242
Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu 01-12
Shiki 01-20


----------



## Raptorz (Jul 9, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock Ch.54-55


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 9, 2011)

Berserk - From volume 23 till the latest chapter.


----------



## Discorae (Jul 9, 2011)

>.> said:


> Berserk - From volume 23 till the latest chapter.



Beat me to it.


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 9, 2011)

Slam Dunk Chapters 101-200


----------



## Hariti (Jul 10, 2011)

Fairy Tail 242
Faster than a Kiss 42
Kimi ni Todoke 59


----------



## Alpha (Jul 10, 2011)

Sun-Ken Rock 56
H2 1 - 100


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2011)

*Today:*

_Bee-be-beat it!_ (Ch.1-3)
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.25)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.129)
_Dr. Rurru_ (Ch.11)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.242)
_Kahe Tantei Bu_ (Ch.12)
_Kami to Sengoku Seitokai_ (Ch.35)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.24)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.52)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.53)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.1)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.36-37)
_Puipui!_ (Ch.1-6)
_Ranobe no Hen!_ (Ch.11) *[/End]*
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.9)
_Usagi Drop_ (Ch.36-37)


----------



## Destin (Jul 10, 2011)

To Love-Ru Darkness 9
Nichijou 01-32
Hajime no Ippo 942
Yumekui Merry - 4-koma Anthology 1-7


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kimi Ni Todoke* Chapter 60
*Hajime No Ippo* Chapter 942


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 10, 2011)

Planet Ladder 1-3
Berserk 323
Deadman Wonderland 14
Dr. Rurru 11
Fairy Tail 242
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen 25
Toriko 148
Zetman 167


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 10, 2011)

Gintama 328 - 329


----------



## Hariti (Jul 11, 2011)

Death Note ch.50


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2011)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.44)
_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.42)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.5-6)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.29-49)
_Nichijou_ (Ch.25-32)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.150)


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 11, 2011)

Soul eater 87b (whichever it was)
Deadman wonderland 45b


----------



## Destin (Jul 12, 2011)

Shiki 21-39
Sketchbook 01-20


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 12, 2011)

Gintama 330 - 332


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 12, 2011)

Mahou Sensei Negima - 331


----------



## Alpha (Jul 12, 2011)

Wolf Guy - 92


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 12, 2011)

*Paladin* Chapter 1-6


----------



## Hariti (Jul 12, 2011)

Death Note ch.63


----------



## Motochika (Jul 12, 2011)

Naruto Ch.547


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 12, 2011)

_Naruto 457_


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 12, 2011)

Bleach 455


----------



## Hariti (Jul 12, 2011)

Naruto 547


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2011)

One Piece 632
Naruto 547
Bleach 456
Blood Lad 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2011)

*Today:*



_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.63)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.328)
_Himitsu No Ai-Ch_an (Ch.5-6)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.143)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.74)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.49)
_Puipui!_ (Ch.7-8)
_Ushiro no Shindere-san_ (Ch.1-6)


----------



## Destin (Jul 12, 2011)

Kanamemo 01-26


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 12, 2011)

Bleach 456
Katekyou Hitman Reborn! 345


----------



## Motochika (Jul 12, 2011)

Bleach Ch.456
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.345


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 345


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 12, 2011)

Bleach 456


----------



## Vei (Jul 12, 2011)

Bleach 456
One Piece 632


----------



## Hariti (Jul 13, 2011)

Bleach 456
One Piece 632
Reborn! 345


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 13, 2011)

Naruto 547
Bleach 456


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 13, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 547
*Bleach *Chapter 456
*One Piece *Chapter 632
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 345


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 13, 2011)

Aflame Inferno 1-7
Beelzebub 116


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 13, 2011)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 88


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jul 13, 2011)

One Piece Ch.632


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 13, 2011)

The 'Pilot' of Bleach! I'd never even heard of it before!


----------



## Hariti (Jul 13, 2011)

Skotty said:


> The 'Pilot' of Bleach! I'd never even heard of it before!



 This.


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 13, 2011)

*Rave Master* Chapter 1-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.456)
_Blood Lad_ (Ch.11)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.20)
_Kamisama no Memochou_ (Ch.6)
_Kimi Koi Limit_ (Ch.1-4)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.345)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.75)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.10)
_Nana no Iro_ (Ch.4)
_Naruto_ (Ch.547)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.32)
_Tsuki Tsuki!_ (Ch.1)
_Usotsuki Lily_ (Ch.27)


----------



## Destin (Jul 13, 2011)

Toriko 001-020


----------



## Raptorz (Jul 13, 2011)

Blood Lad 11
Gamble Fish 63
Dragon Who 14
Sun Ken Rock 58


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 14, 2011)

_Toriko 149_


----------



## HInch (Jul 14, 2011)

*Worst* chapter 109.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 14, 2011)

_Death Note_ 68


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 14, 2011)

Soul Eater 88
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 345


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 14, 2011)

Toriko 145


----------



## Hariti (Jul 14, 2011)

Bakuman v01 + ch.140


----------



## HInch (Jul 14, 2011)

Add in *Beelzebub* 1-20. (So far.)


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 14, 2011)

*Rave Master *Chapter 10-37


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 14, 2011)

Aflame Inferno 8 - 27


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2011)

*Today:*


_Asu no Yoichi!_ (Ch.49)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.116)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.130)
_Corpse Party Musume_ (Ch.9)
_GE ~Good Ending~_  (Ch.89)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.76)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.11)
_Usagi Drop_ (Ch.38-39)
_Velvet Kiss_ (Ch.10-13)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 14, 2011)

Bleach 418.


----------



## S (Jul 14, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock (55-59)


----------



## Destin (Jul 14, 2011)

Toriko 021-040
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 0-15.3
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 0


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 14, 2011)

soul eater chapter 88.

toriko chapter 149.


----------



## Raptorz (Jul 14, 2011)

Gamble Fish 64


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 14, 2011)

*Rave Master* Chapter 37-50


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 14, 2011)

Paladin 5-6
Sun-Ken Rock 57-59
Blazing Transfer Student 25
Countrouble 20
Hanza Sky 16
Hell Teacher Nube 35
Kimi no Iru Machi 143
Kimi no Knife 26
Magi 19
Rainbow 37
RRR 14
Transfer Student Storm Bringer 16


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 15, 2011)

Naruto 547
Gintama 333


----------



## Hariti (Jul 15, 2011)

Death Note 70
Minami-ke 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 15, 2011)

Air Gear 322


----------



## haegar (Jul 15, 2011)

Nurarihyon 159, Raws 160-162
Kimi no Knife 21-26
Ikki Tousen vol 1-3


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock 61 - 69 
Good Ending 1 - 89


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

Naruto 547


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 15, 2011)

Aflame Inferno 28-49


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2011)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.45)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.140)
_Freezing_ (Ch.49)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.112)
_Higanbana no Saku Yoru ni_ (Ch.6)
_Joshikousei Girls-Love_ (Ch.5)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.25)
_Megane-chan_ (Ch.8)
_Reversible!_ (Ch.5)
_Tenbin wa Hana to Asobu_ (Ch.12) *[/End]*


----------



## Motochika (Jul 15, 2011)

Soul Eater Ch.88


----------



## Gundam Meister (Jul 15, 2011)

Mahoraba Chapters 1 to 9


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

KissXSis 16.


----------



## Reckoner (Jul 15, 2011)

_Arakawa Under the Bridge_ c. 1 - 42
_Dogs: Bullets & Carnage_ c. 63
_Medaka Box_ c. 99


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 15, 2011)

*Rave Master* Chapter 50-70


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 15, 2011)

Dogs: Bullets & Carnage 63


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 15, 2011)

Sun-Ken Rock 60-63
Bakuman 140
Bartender 56
Bleach 456
Buyuden 16
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 103
Naruto 547 
One Piece 632
ST&RS 1
Toriko 149


----------



## Destin (Jul 16, 2011)

Sora no Otoshimono PICO! 1-2
Magico 19
Minami-ke 93


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 16, 2011)

Fairy Tail 243


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 16, 2011)

fairy tail chapter 243.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 16, 2011)

Naruto 547 
Soul Eater 88
Ao no Exorcist 26


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

Bleach 265


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2011)

*Today:*



_Enigma_ (Ch.39)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.99)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.50)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.60)
_Rewrite_ (Ch.2)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.73)


----------



## Battler (Jul 16, 2011)

One Piece 632
Toriko 149


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 16, 2011)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 243
*Rave Master* Chapter 70-143


----------



## Destin (Jul 16, 2011)

Fairy Tail 243
Mitsudomoe 01-20
Hajime no Ippo 943
Sun-Ken Rock 71-71.5


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 16, 2011)

One Piece 01 - 10 plus the two 'pilots'.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2011)

*Today:*



_Asu no Yoichi!_ (Ch.50)
_Cherry x Cherry_ (Ch.11-12) *[/End]*
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.243)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.113)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.77)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.12)
_Near Equal_ (Ch.3)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.38)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.263-265+Vol.26Omake)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 17, 2011)

YYH chapters 111 and 112.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 17, 2011)

Sunken Rock - 72


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 17, 2011)

*Hajime no Ippo* Chapter 943
*Rave Master *Chapter 143-160


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 17, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland 15-40
Sun-Ken Rock 64-72
Fairy Tail 243
Soul Eater 88
ST&RS 2


----------



## Destin (Jul 18, 2011)

Mitsudomoe 21-35
Sora no Otoshimono 52
Sora no Otoshimono Pico 1-2
Sun-Ken Rock 72
Zettai Karen Children 263-265
Natsume Yuujinchou 01-10


----------



## Markness (Jul 18, 2011)

Naruto chapters 546 and 547
Bleach chapters 455 and 456
Negima chapter 331


----------



## HolyDemon (Jul 18, 2011)

Nozoki Ana 49 50 
Sun-ken Rock 71 72
Hajime no Ippo 943
Sket Dance reread 1-153 cos I'm bored


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 18, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland 45
D.Gray-Man 206


----------



## Alpha (Jul 18, 2011)

Usagi Drop 1 - 44


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 18, 2011)

_*Shin Prince of Tennis 52*_


----------



## S (Jul 18, 2011)

Sun-Ken-Rock Ch. 73


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 18, 2011)

Bleach 366


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2011)

*Today:*


_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.131)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.40)
_Koimoku_ (Ch.2-3)
_Mahou no Iroha!_ (Ch.9)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.50-51)
_Popcorn Avatar_ (Ch.8)
_Scape-God_ (Ch.2)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.52)
_Usagi Drop_ (Ch.40-43)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 18, 2011)

Toriko 140.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2011)

Blood Lad 11(re-read)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 18, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland 41-45
Dr. Frost 10-15
Green Boy 34-35
Blazing Transfer Student 26
Kubera 26
RRR 15
Sun-Ken Rock 73


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 18, 2011)

One Piece 11 - 23


----------



## Destin (Jul 19, 2011)

RRR 01-15
Soul Eater Not! 01-07


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 19, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland 23


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2011)

Soul Eater Not! 7
Kiss x sis 51


----------



## Alpha (Jul 19, 2011)

Usagi Drop 44 - 54
Yankee-Kun To Megane Kun 1 - 59


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 19, 2011)

*Kiss x Sis* Chapter51


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2011)

*Today:*

_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.51)
_Kono S wo, Mi yo!_ (Ch.38-40)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.78)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.151)
_Usagi Drop_ (Ch.44-49)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.149-151)


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 19, 2011)

One Piece 24 - 37


----------



## HolyDemon (Jul 20, 2011)

Gintama 348 349
Zippy Ziggy 55


----------



## Destin (Jul 20, 2011)

Yomeiro Choice 01-36
ngel Beats! - Heaven's Door 01-06


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

KissXSis 49.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 20, 2011)

hajime no ippo chapter 943.

ikki tousen volumes 1-8.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 20, 2011)

Usagi Drop 55
Tough 184
Yankee-kun to Megane-chan 59 - 90

EDIT: Yankee-kun to Megane-change 90 - 152


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 20, 2011)

Naruto 548


----------



## Motochika (Jul 20, 2011)

Naruto Ch. 548


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 20, 2011)

*Naruto* Cahpter 548
*Bleach* Chapter 457
*Rave Master* Chapter 160-190


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Toriko 139.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 20, 2011)

Burichu Chapter 457
Jojolion Chapter 3


----------



## Motochika (Jul 20, 2011)

Bleach Ch.457


----------



## Alpha (Jul 20, 2011)

Bleach - 457
Gamaran - 103
Naruto - Latest chap forgot number already


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2011)

*Today:*


_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.438-439)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.13-14)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.332)
_Pastel_ (Ch.125)
_Usagi Drop_ (Ch.50-55)
_Yomeiro Choice_ (Ch.36)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.74)


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 20, 2011)

Naruto 548
Bleach 457
The God of High School 1-8


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 20, 2011)

*Kyou Koi wo Hajimemasu *Chapter 69


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2011)

Amatsuki 58
Bushido Sixteen 6
Gangsta 5
Mahou Sensei Negima 332
Maoyuu Maou Yuusha 1
Mr. Fullswing 51
School Shock 16b
The World God Only Knows 151


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Naruto 432


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 20, 2011)

Gangsta 1-4
Bleach 457
HxH 200-230


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jul 20, 2011)

_Holyland_ c.113 - 120
_Berserk_ c.321 - 323
_Wolf Guy_ c.92
_Gantz_ c.342
_Nana to Kaoru_ c.53
_Naruto_ c.548
_Kimi wa Pet_ c.35 - 40


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 20, 2011)

One Piece 38 - 47


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 20, 2011)

ikki tousen volumes 9-15.

naruto chapter 548.

bleach chapter 457.

toriko chapter 150.


----------



## HolyDemon (Jul 21, 2011)

Gantz 343 344
Sun-ken Rock 74
Gintama 344
Naruto 548 
Sumire 16 Sai 1 - 52


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 346


----------



## Destin (Jul 21, 2011)

Grenadier Vol 1-7 (completed)


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 21, 2011)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 346


----------



## Motochika (Jul 21, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.346


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 21, 2011)

Katekyou Hitman Reborn! 346


----------



## Alpha (Jul 21, 2011)

Katekyou Hitman Reborn! 346
Sun-Ken Rock 74
Mr. Fullswing 1 - 46


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2011)

*Today:*



_Bleach_ (Ch.457)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.132)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.329)
_Kono Oneesan wa Fiction desu_ (Ch.6)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.79)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.68-69)
_Mangaka to Assistant-san_ (Ch.52)
_Naruto_ (Ch.548)
_Rou-Kyu-Bu_ (Ch.3)
_Shiinake no Hitobito_ (Ch.1-5)
_Yomeiro-Choice_ (Ch.37)


----------



## Brian (Jul 21, 2011)

_Gantz_ Ch. 344
_Bleach_ Ch. 457
_Naruto_ Ch. 548


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

Bleach 265


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 21, 2011)

JJBA: Jojolion 3


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 21, 2011)

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 346.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jul 21, 2011)

_Suiiki_ c.5 - 12 (end)
_Kimi wa Pet_ c.41 - 46


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2011)

_Gash Bell _1-30
_One Piece_ 632


----------



## Destin (Jul 22, 2011)

Infinite Stratos 01-09


----------



## HolyDemon (Jul 22, 2011)

Buyuden c.17
Beelzebub 117
Silver Spoon 1-10
Hoozuki-san Chi no Aneki 1-29


----------



## Vargas (Jul 22, 2011)

Hellsing 1 - 95


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2011)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.322)
_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.26)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.117)
_Hakoiri Devil Princess_ (Ch.26)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.346)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.6)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.43)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.53)
_Ore no Kouhai ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai_ (Ch.1)
_Shiinake no Hitobito_ (Ch.6-7)
_Yamanko!_ (Ch.12)


----------



## HInch (Jul 22, 2011)

*Beelzebub* - Chapter whatever the hell one came out today.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Slam dunk 15


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

Beelzebub 117
Sun Ken Rock  75 - 77


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 22, 2011)

Beelzebub 117
Unbalance x Unbalance 1-11
The Breaker: new waves 36


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Toriko 96.


----------



## Semplice (Jul 22, 2011)

HInch said:


> *Beelzebub* - Chapter whatever the hell one came out today.



YEAH!!


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2011)

Mr. Fullswing 46 - 51
Bakuman 141
Breaker: New Waves 36
Wolf Guy 93


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2011)

Bleach chapter 457.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Torkko 101


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2011)

Sun-Ken Rock 74-77
Ao no Exorcist 26
Blast 22
Bleach 453
Buyuden 17
Magician 61
Naruto 548
Rainbow 39
Toriko 150
Wrong Soul 12


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 23, 2011)

One Piece 48 - 51 [not much ;;]


----------



## Destin (Jul 23, 2011)

Fairy Tail 244
Sun-Ken Rock 75-77
Silver Spoon 01-11


----------



## Soca (Jul 23, 2011)

Just started reading Jojos bizzare adventure now on chapter 21

good read so far and the main character is manly as fuck


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Fairy Tail 24


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 23, 2011)

St&rs ch.3
Bakuman the new chapter
Fairy Tail ch.244
Silver Spoon ch.11


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 23, 2011)

*Fairy Tail *Chapter 244


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Bleach 111


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 23, 2011)

Fairy tail 244


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2011)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.46)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.141)
_Cosplay Animal_ (Ch.7)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.244)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.99)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.74)
_Shiinake no Hitobito_ (Ch.8)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.1-3)
_The!! Beach Stars_ (Ch.8)
_Usagi Drop_ (Ch.56) *[/End]*
_Working!!_ (Ch.79)


----------



## haegar (Jul 23, 2011)

Fairy Tail 244


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Naruto 340.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 23, 2011)

D.Gray-Man 16-35
Baby Steps 46
Bakuman 141
Cradle of Monsters 21
Destroy and Revolution 12
Eve no Jikan 1
Fairy Tail 244
Horn 1
Silver Spoon 11
ST&RS 3
The!! Beach Stars 8
The Breaker New Waves 36


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 23, 2011)

Unbalance x Unbalance 35-76


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 23, 2011)

One Piece 52 -59


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

KissxSis 15


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 23, 2011)

Holyland 121-125


----------



## KohZa (Jul 23, 2011)

Fairy Tail Chapter 244


----------



## Raptorz (Jul 24, 2011)

Sun ken Rock 74-77


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

School rumble 3


----------



## HolyDemon (Jul 24, 2011)

HolyLand 121-125
Working!! 79
The Breaker: New Wave 36
Silver Spoon 11
Bakuman 141


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

Toriko 95.


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 24, 2011)

*Gakuen Basara* Chapter 1-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2011)

*Today:*


_Freezing_ (Ch.50)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.50)
_Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi_ (Ch.10-11)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.1-3)
_Love Pheromone No.5_ (Ch.13)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.53)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.21)
_Switch Girl!!_ (Ch.26-27)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 24, 2011)

D.Gray-Man 36-57
Destruction Princess 2-3
Iriya no Sora UFO no Natsu 1
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 104
Rookies 194


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 24, 2011)

*Biomega *Vol. 5-6.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Arago* 71-72
*Billy Bat* 62


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

Blood 21..


----------



## Destin (Jul 25, 2011)

Kodomo no Jikan Ch. 74
Lotte no Omocha Ch. 21
Full Metal Panic Sigma 45-47
Magico 20
Working 78-79
Shinryaku! Ika Musume 61-66


----------



## Smoke (Jul 25, 2011)

Sekitou Elergy 25
Need a girl 22


----------



## Judecious (Jul 25, 2011)

Naruto 545


----------



## HolyDemon (Jul 25, 2011)

Ocha Nigosu 45
Sekitou Elergy 1 - 25
Suicide Island 31


----------



## Saturday (Jul 25, 2011)

Soul Eater 2-15


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 25, 2011)

Arago 72
Air Gear 323


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 25, 2011)

*Vampire Knight* Chapter 74


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2011)

Air Gear	 c.323


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2011)

*Today:*

_Caterpillar Operetta_ (Ch.7)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.104)
_Himitsu no Akuma-chan_ (Ch.5)
_Kami to Sengoku Seitokai_ (Ch.36)
_Kunisaki Izumo no Jijou_ (Ch.24-27)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.9)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.54)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.22)
_Samurai High School_ (Ch.21)
_Shiinake no Hitobito_ (Ch.9-12)
_Shinwa Ponchi_ (Ch.12)
_Trinity Seven: 7-Nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.1-6)


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 25, 2011)

One Piece 60 - 68


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 25, 2011)

Deadman wonderland 47
Cage of Eden 1-5


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 25, 2011)

D.Gray-Man 58-78
7O3X 8
Billy Bat 62
RRR 16
The World God Only Knows 152
Yami no Aegis 16


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

S-Cryed 12


----------



## Toroxus (Jul 25, 2011)

07-Ghost 66-69


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 25, 2011)

deadman wonderland chapter 47.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Bleach 242.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 26, 2011)

Pluto 1 - 15 (I'm enjoying this series. )


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 26, 2011)

*Air Gear *Chapter 323
*Cavalier Of The Abyss *Chapter 44


----------



## Hariti (Jul 26, 2011)

Vampire Knight 74
Naruto 548
Bleach 457
Fairy Tail 244
Silver Spoon 11
Bakuman 141
Reborn 346


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2011)

Cage of Eden 6-53


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

Bakuman 141


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Today:*



_Deadman Wonderland_ (Ch.46)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.80-81)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.57)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.117)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.152)
_Working!! Seishun days_ (Ch.2)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.36)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.75)


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland 46
Cage of Eden 54-95


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

Beezle bub 13


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2011)

World Embryo 65
Vinland Saga 75


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

Bastard! 10


----------



## Destin (Jul 26, 2011)

Ah My Goddess 251-272 (can't believe I forgot about this)
Yumekui Merry 36
Berserk 324
RRR 16
Tough 01-15


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 27, 2011)

Pluto 16 - 65 (End)


----------



## Brian (Jul 27, 2011)

_Berserk_ Ch. 324
_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 75


----------



## Hariti (Jul 27, 2011)

B Gata H Kei 245-249


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

Naruto 548.


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 27, 2011)

*One Piece * Chapter 633
*Hajime no Ippo* Chapter 944


----------



## Scizor (Jul 27, 2011)

*Deadman wonderland* chapters 46 & 57


----------



## Soca (Jul 27, 2011)

One Piece - chapter 633
Naruto- chapter 549
Deadman Wonderland- chapter 47


----------



## Motochika (Jul 27, 2011)

Naruto Ch.549
Bleach Ch.458


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 27, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 549
*Bleach* Chapter 458


----------



## Hariti (Jul 27, 2011)

Naruto 549
Bleach 458
One Piece 633


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2011)

One Piece 633
Naruto 549
Bleach 458


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 27, 2011)

Bleach 458
Katekyou Hitman Reborn! 347


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 27, 2011)

Bleach 458
Naruto 549


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 27, 2011)

Naruto 549
Bleach 458
One Piece 633
Solanin 1 - 14
Vinland Saga 75


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2011)

*Today:*


_100 Ways of an Exorcist_ (Ch.22)
_Accel World_ (Ch.7)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.16)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.330)
_Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi_ (Ch.12)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.82)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.5)
_My Girl_ (Ch.24)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.50-52)
_Yomeiro Choice_ (Ch.38)


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2011)

Blood Lad 12-13
KHR! 347


----------



## Stringer (Jul 28, 2011)

Wolf Guy Wolfen Crest ch.93
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure ch.1 - ch.9


----------



## Destin (Jul 28, 2011)

Lolicon Phoenix 01-25
Gou-dere Bishoujo Nagihara Sora 07
Mahou Sensei Negima 330
Bleach 458
Naruto 549
One Piece 633
Yomeiro Choice 38-39


----------



## Hariti (Jul 28, 2011)

Reborn 347
Death Note 71


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 28, 2011)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 347


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 28, 2011)

Solanin 15 - 20
ST&RS 1 - 3
Nurarihyon no Mago 1- 10


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Naruto 549


----------



## Motochika (Jul 28, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.347


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 28, 2011)

Solanin 21 - 28 (End) 
Planetes Volume 1


----------



## S (Jul 28, 2011)

Naruto Chapter 549


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Bleach 440


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 28, 2011)

Beelzebub 118


----------



## haegar (Jul 28, 2011)

sekirei vol 4


----------



## Lego Genetics (Jul 28, 2011)

Shingeki no Kyojin.

this

More people should pick this up.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 28, 2011)

Toriko #151
Magi #21
Hajime no Ippo #944


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2011)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.323)
_Bleach_ (Ch.458)
_Blood Lad_ (Ch.12-13)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.95)
_FateKaleid Liner PRISMA Illya 2wei_ (Ch.16.5)
_Gou-Dere Bishoujo Nagihara Sora_ (Ch.7)
_Hikaru no Go_ (Ch.149-165)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.440)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.144)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.83)
_Love Pheromone No.5_ (Ch.14)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.25)
_Metal Heart_ (Ch.33)
_Naruto_ (Ch.459)
_Yomeiro Choice_ (Ch.39)
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.28)


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 28, 2011)

Beelzebub 118
Defense Devil 100
Negima 333
Blood Lad 11-13


----------



## Destin (Jul 29, 2011)

Franken Fran 52-53, V7 SPs
Yomeiro Choice 40
Cage of Eden 95
Mysterious Girlfriend X 01-30


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Bakuman chapter 12.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 29, 2011)

_Jojo no Kimyou na Boken: Suton Oshan volume 1_


----------



## Hariti (Jul 29, 2011)

Kaichou wa Maid-sama! 62


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Bastard 13


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 29, 2011)

_Jojo no Kimyou na Boken: Suton Oshan volume 2_


----------



## Alpha (Jul 29, 2011)

Beelzebub 118
KSKM 105


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 29, 2011)

Toriko 151
Planetes Volume 2 & 3


----------



## HInch (Jul 29, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> Beelzebub 118



Hell yeah.

Also:

*Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru* chapters 104 & 105.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Defense Devil 89.


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2011)

The Breaker: New Waves Chapter 37
Aiki chapter 72


----------



## firefist (Jul 29, 2011)

great teacher onizuka 1-61


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 29, 2011)

Planetes Volume 4 (END)


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 29, 2011)

The Breaker: New Waves 37
Arago 73


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 29, 2011)

Before Dawn and the End of The World Volume 1 (END)
Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer Chapter 1 - 3


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 29, 2011)

Magico 21
The Breaker: New Waves 37
Beelzebub 118
Toriko 151
Worst 15-25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2011)

*Today:*


_Hikaru no Go_ (Ch.166-174)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.347)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.25)
_Yomeiro Choice_ (Ch.40)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 29, 2011)

naruto chapter 549.

bleach chapter 458.

one piece chapter 633.

katekyo! hitman reborn chapter 347.

toriko chapter 151.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

SDK chapters 5-8.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 30, 2011)

Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer Chapter 4 - 20
Ruruoni Kenshin 1 - 100
Fairy Tail  245


----------



## Destin (Jul 30, 2011)

Magico 21
Medaka Box 70-100
Silver Spoon 12
Fairy Tail 245


----------



## Hariti (Jul 30, 2011)

Fairy Tail 245
Silver Spoon 12
Area no Kishi 74
Bakuman 142


----------



## HInch (Jul 30, 2011)

*Fairy Tail *245
The Breaker: New Waves 37


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 30, 2011)

Fairy Tail 245
Silver Spoon 12
Bakuman 142


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 30, 2011)

Fairy Tail 245
Worst: 25-45
Bakuman 142


----------



## NighterX (Jul 30, 2011)

Arachnid 1
Gantz 344


----------



## haegar (Jul 30, 2011)

Fairy Tail 245 - and I wish I hadn't ...


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 30, 2011)

Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer Ch 21 - 40


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

SDK chapter 9-11.


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 30, 2011)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 245


----------



## dream (Jul 30, 2011)

Kure-nai Chapter 41


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2011)

Fairy Tail 245


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2011)

*Today:
*

_
Area no Kishi_ (Ch.74)
_Attack!!_ (Ch.19)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.142)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.118)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.333)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.54)


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 30, 2011)

KHR! 347
Fairy Tail 245


----------



## OS (Jul 30, 2011)

Just finished Veritas. 

Off to read
-To aru kagaku no Railgun
-Worst
-Whatever pops up in my manga reminder
-JJBA


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2011)

Shin Angyo Onshi chapter 1-7


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 30, 2011)

Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer Chapter 41 - 65 (END)


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 30, 2011)

A Fairytale for the Demon Lord 

someone read that thor movie and figured "fuck yeah".


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2011)

World Embryo 66
The God Of High School 9


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2011)

SAO chapter 8-30


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

SDK 1-5...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2011)

Enigma 40-42
Attack 19
Bartender 57
Berserk 324
Bleach 458
Btooom 1
Danzai Otome 2
Deadman Wonderland 47
Gekiryuuchi 10
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 105
Kimi no Iru Machi 144
KissWood34
Magi 21
Naruto 549
One Piece 633
OverTime 9
Toriko 151
Vampires 17
Vinland Saga 75


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 31, 2011)

ST&RS Ch. 4


----------



## Destin (Jul 31, 2011)

The World God Only Knows 001-100 *phew*


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 31, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo volumes 1-4


----------



## Tsukuyo (Jul 31, 2011)

Ilegenes - Kokuyou no Kiseki 1


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo 10-19.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2011)

*Today:*



_100 Ways of an Exorcist_ (Ch.23)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.64-65)
_Butterfly_ (Ch.33)
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.26)
_En Passant_ (Ch.18)
_Enigma_ (Ch.40-42)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.245)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.29)
_Hikaru no Go_ (Ch.175-189)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.4)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.44)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.100-103)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.1-2)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.4)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.12)
_Wild ☆ Pitch_ (Ch.10-11)
_Yuru Yuru_ (Ch.1)


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 31, 2011)

Wolf guy 94-97


----------



## Alpha (Jul 31, 2011)

Wolf guy 94-97
Hajime no Ippo What ever number the latest one was.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 31, 2011)

SAO chapter 31-63


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

SDK chapters 20-21.


----------



## haegar (Jul 31, 2011)

claymore 117 ...sans translation. looks great though


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 31, 2011)

SAO chapter 64-75


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Naruto 368.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 1, 2011)

Death Note 1 - 5
Full Metal Alchemist 1 - 5


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

SDK chapters 20-29.


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 1, 2011)

Hajime no Ippo #945
Gamaran #104
Kingdom #1-5


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 1, 2011)

Thermae Romae ch.1


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

YYH chapters 57-62.
DBZ chapters 208-210.


----------



## Destin (Aug 1, 2011)

The World God Only Knows 101-105
Yuru Yuri 01-22


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

Bakuman 8.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 1, 2011)

Air Gear 324
Dogs: Bullets & Carnage 64


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2011)

*Today:*

_Ageha 100%_ (Ch.16)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.41)
_Kaichuu!_ (Ch.10)
_Kimi Koi Limit_ (Ch.5)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.55)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.1-4)
_Muramasa_ (Ch.7-8)
_Nyotai-ka_ (Ch.26)
_Return_ (Ch.17-21)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.3-12) 
_Upotte!!_ (Ch.13)
_Velvet Kiss_ (Ch.14)


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 1, 2011)

bakuman 59-142


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

Naruto 249


----------



## Raptorz (Aug 2, 2011)

Gamble fish 68


----------



## Stringer (Aug 2, 2011)

_Kikai Banashi Hanasaka Ikkyu _ch.9
_Jojo's Bizarre Adventures _Volume 3
_Wolf Guy wolfen Crest _ch.94-ch.97


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 2, 2011)

Buyuden (c.18)
Ocha Nigosu (c.46)
Mysterious Girlfriend X (c.59)
Medaka Box (c.104)
The Breaker: New Waves (c.37)
Franken Fran (c.53)
Shingeki no Kyojin (c.8 - 14)


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 2, 2011)

Watashi ni xx Shinasai! ch. 22


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 2, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo volumes 6-7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2011)

*Today:*


_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.331)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.2)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.48)
_Unbalance x Unbalance_ (Ch.77-78)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 2, 2011)

Blazing Transfer Student 27
Break Blade 52
BTOOOM 2
Buyuden 18
En Passent 18
Gekiryuuchi 11
Living Dead 5
Mahou Sensei Negima 333
Rainbow 40
RRR 11
Silver Spoon 12
St&rs 4
The Breaker New Waves 37


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo chapters 27-54.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 3, 2011)

Baby Steps (c.1 - c.47)
Sankarea (c.19)
Mysterious Girlfriend X (c.59)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 3, 2011)

fairy tail chapter 245.


----------



## Destin (Aug 3, 2011)

The World God Only Knows 106-135
To Love-Ru Darkness 10
Minami-ke 96
Sankarea 19
Ecchi de Ecchi na Saiminjutsu 1-2


----------



## Alpha (Aug 3, 2011)

GE - 91
Tough - Latest Chap


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2011)

Naruto
One Piece
School Shock
To aru kagaku no Railgun
Bleach


----------



## Motochika (Aug 3, 2011)

Naruto Ch.550
Bleach Ch.459


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 3, 2011)

One Piece 634
HunterxHunter 311
Naruto 550
Bleach 459


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 3, 2011)

naruto chapter 550.

bleach chapter 459.

one piece chapter 634.

claymore chapter 117.

hunter x hunter chapter 311.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 3, 2011)

naruto chapter 550.

bleach chapter 459.

one piece chapter 634.


----------



## Killerqueen (Aug 3, 2011)

Hunter x hunter 311 
Battle angel alita last order 24
Jojo bizarre adventure stone ocean 25


----------



## Stringer (Aug 3, 2011)

_One Piece c 634
Bakuman c121-c124
Hokenshitsu  no Shinigami c45
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Volume 5_


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

Yu Yu Hakusho 26.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 3, 2011)

To Love Ru Darkness 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2011)

*Today:*

_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.33)
_Freezing_ (Ch.51)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.91)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.441)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.7)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.145)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 3, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 550
*Bleach* Chapter 459
*One Piece* Chapter 634


----------



## haegar (Aug 3, 2011)

Bleach459 (decent)
Naruto550 (great)
Claymore117(superb)

preparing for Shingeki no Kyojin vol4 (prly superb too)

't was a good day


----------



## Klammo (Aug 3, 2011)

Naruto chapter 550

Bleach 459

One Piece 634


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

Bleach 390


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 3, 2011)

_Homunculus_ c.126 - 135


----------



## Markness (Aug 3, 2011)

Negima chapter 333
Hunter x Hunter chapter 311


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 4, 2011)

Bleach 459 well yesterday oops but its Wednesday in the east coast


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 4, 2011)

One Piece 634
Bleach 459
Naruto 550
Hunter X Hunter 311


----------



## Destin (Aug 4, 2011)

To Aru Kagaku No Railgun 42.5
Bleach 459
Naruto 550
One Piece 634
The World God Only Knows 136-150


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 4, 2011)

_*Hunter X Hunter 311*_


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Bleach 458-459.


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 4, 2011)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 348


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 4, 2011)

Holyland (c.126)
Jisatsutou (c.32)
Shingeki no Kyojin (vol 4)
Beelzebub (c.119)


----------



## Blade (Aug 4, 2011)

Shingeki no Kyojin  volume 2


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland 46.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 4, 2011)

Goodnight Punpun 1- 50


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 4, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> Goodnight Punpun 1- 50



Such coincidence, I'm just about to start reading it :amazed


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

KHR chapter 96


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

*Naruto* ch. 550
*Bleach* ch. 459


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 4, 2011)

Beelzebub 119
Arago 74-77
KHR! 348


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2011)

*Today:*



_Beelzebub_ (Ch.119)
_Bleach_ (Ch.459)
_Enigma_ (Ch.43)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.92)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.311)
_Living Dead!_ (Ch.5)
_Mizuho Ambivalence_ (Ch.27) *[/End]*
_Naruto_ (Ch.550)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.19)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.118)
_Tonari no Kaibutsukun_ (Ch.11)


----------



## haegar (Aug 4, 2011)

Shingeki no Kyojin vol4


----------



## S (Aug 4, 2011)

Hunter X Hunter 311


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Naruto 141.


----------



## Soca (Aug 4, 2011)

Suicide Island (chap 32)


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 5, 2011)

_Wolf Guy_ c.93 - 97
_Shingeki no Kyojin_ c.14 - 18
_Yesterday wo Utatte_ c.36
_Berserk_ c.324
_Claymore_ c.1


----------



## Destin (Aug 5, 2011)

Kanokon 01-30


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 5, 2011)

Toriko 12.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 5, 2011)

The Breaker New Wave (c38)
Goodnight Punpun (c 1-89)
Gantz (c 345)
Solanin (c 1-28)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2011)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.324)
_Bakekano_ (Ch.9-10+Special)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.1-3)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.133)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.384)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.84)
_Shiki Tsukai_ (Ch.8-10)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.13)


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 5, 2011)

Buster Keel 17
The red soul 15


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 5, 2011)

_Claymore_ c.2 - 77


----------



## haegar (Aug 5, 2011)

Kiba no Tabishounin (ch1-3)


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 5, 2011)

Naruto 378


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 5, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo volumes 8-9


----------



## Klammo (Aug 5, 2011)

Toriko 152

Hunter X Hunter 13-21


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 6, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo volume 10


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 6, 2011)

Toriko 152
ST&RS 4


----------



## KohZa (Aug 6, 2011)

Toriko 1-15


----------



## haegar (Aug 6, 2011)

Kiba no Tabishounin (ch3-8)


----------



## Hariti (Aug 6, 2011)

Silver Spoon 13
Reborn 348
Naruto 550
One Piece 634
Bleach 459
B Gata H Kei 250-254


----------



## Destin (Aug 6, 2011)

Kuroko no Basket 01-15
Franken Fran 51-54
Ecchi de Ecchi na Saiminjutsu (Epilogue)
Magico 22
Working!! 01-20


----------



## KohZa (Aug 6, 2011)

One Piece 634
Naruto 550
Bleach 459
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 348
Nuraihyon No Mago 163


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 6, 2011)

_Urusei no Yatsura_ vol 1-6


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 6, 2011)

SDK chapter 59.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 6, 2011)

The Breaker: New waves 38


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 6, 2011)

Bleach 459
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 348


----------



## haegar (Aug 6, 2011)

Kiba no Tabishounin (ch9-11)


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 6, 2011)

Arago chapter 78
Drifters 23


----------



## Stringer (Aug 6, 2011)

_Dragon Fly c.4
Gekka Bijin c.1- c.6
Burning Hell c.1 -  c.4
Beelzebub Volume 11-12
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami c.46
Okusan - Oh! My Sweet Honey!! c.1 - c.20
Hello Baby - [Oneshot]_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2011)

*Today:*



_Caterpillar Operetta_ (Ch.8)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.85)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.105-106)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.55)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.44)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.49)


----------



## Lucciola (Aug 6, 2011)

Higanjima 87-91
Monster  150-162 [end]
H2 190-199


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 6, 2011)

haven't yet, actually naruto just one page


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 6, 2011)

*Rave Master *Chapter 190-257


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 6, 2011)

Planet Ladder 4-6
Rainbow 42-43
Baby Steps 48
Bleach 459
BTOOOM 4
Claymore 117
Eden 1
From Hell 1
Hell Teacher Nube 36
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 106
Kimi no Iru Machi 145
Last Inning 88
Magician 63
Naruto 550
One Piece 634
School Shoch 16c
The Breaker New Waves 38
Transfer Student Storm Bringer 21
Toriko 152


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 7, 2011)

Goodnight Punpun 51-70
Ruruoni Kenshin 101 - 120


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 7, 2011)

Franken Fran (c.54-55)
Bakuman (c.143)
Baby Steps (c.48)
Sket Dance (c.154)


----------



## Hariti (Aug 7, 2011)

Bakuman 143


----------



## Kiryuu (Aug 7, 2011)

Kannagi 37
Mysterious Girlfriend X 58
Under Prin 30
Mary Stayed Out All Nite 19
Delinquent Cinderella 15
A Tackle on my life 34
Chat! 1
Kare Otoko ni Izumi wo 3
Liselotte to Majo no Mori 2-4


----------



## Hariti (Aug 7, 2011)

*Gantz* 1-7 Holy cow,this is great!


----------



## Destin (Aug 7, 2011)

Kanokon 31-40
Working!! 21-40


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 7, 2011)

*Rave Master *Chapter 257-296 [End]


----------



## HInch (Aug 7, 2011)

After a long break, I'm re-reading *All Rounder Meguru* (cheers Cell!) from the beginning. Up to chapter twenty seven at the moment.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2011)

*Today:
*

_
Baby Steps_ (Ch.47-48)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.143)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.66)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko_ (Ch.4)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.5)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.86)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.56)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.58)
_Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker_ (Ch.20)
_Rika_ (Ch.2-5)
_Shiki Tsukai_ (Ch.11)
_Working!!_ (Ch.80)


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 7, 2011)

Ao No Exorcist 26
Naruto 550
Deadman Wonderland 47
Soul Eater 88


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 7, 2011)

Bleach 459.


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 7, 2011)

*Naruto* - Chapters 300-310


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 7, 2011)

Air Gear 325
Holyland 127
Summer wars 1-13 (finished)


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 8, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo volume 11


----------



## Gnome (Aug 8, 2011)

One Piece 613-634.


----------



## Kiryuu (Aug 8, 2011)

Pika Ichi 9
The Reason Why She Cant Smile 9
Happy Mari 25
Nura: Rise of the Yokai clan 66-113


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 8, 2011)

Ruruoni Kenshin 121 - 150


----------



## Hariti (Aug 8, 2011)

Rika   1-5


----------



## Destin (Aug 8, 2011)

Working!! 41-80


----------



## Chita (Aug 8, 2011)

FMA vol 23-25
Defense Devil vol 1
Soul Eater vol 9


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 8, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 348
D.Gray-Man 206


----------



## Hariti (Aug 8, 2011)

Sugar Dark 5


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 8, 2011)

Rurouni Kenshin 151 - 200


----------



## Blazing Flames (Aug 8, 2011)

just finished reading Bleach - ch. 459

now I'm reading hentai


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2011)

*Today:*


_Btooom!_ (Ch.4)
_Butterfly_ (Ch.34)
_Cheer Cheer_ (Ch.5)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.26)
_Metal Heart_ (Ch.34)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.56)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.51-52)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.39)
_Pika☆Ichi_ (Ch.1-8)


----------



## haegar (Aug 8, 2011)

Kiba no Tabishounin (ch12)


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 8, 2011)

Holyland c127
Nozoki Ana c52
Harisugawa in mirror c1-5
Ningen Kyuouki Katsuo c1-28
Boku to Isso c1-38


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 8, 2011)

*Soul Eater* - Chapter 88


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2011)

On my 3rd volume of Bastard 
Finished Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer
Gonna start on JJBA now.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 8, 2011)

air gear chapter 325.

toriko chapter 152.


----------



## Kiryuu (Aug 9, 2011)

Stardust Wink 16
Sweet Bitter Love 7


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 9, 2011)

Rurouni Kenshin 201 - 220


----------



## Destin (Aug 9, 2011)

Bakuman 001-025
Kannagi 37
RRR 18


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 9, 2011)

*Kyou Koi wo Hajimemasu* Chapter 70


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 9, 2011)

Gintama 335
Hunter x Hunter 142 - 153
Bleach 459


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2011)

JJBA pt.1 volume3


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 9, 2011)

city hunter chapters 1-60.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2011)

*Today:*



_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.67) *[/END]*
_Caterpillar Operetta_ (Ch.9)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.105)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.87)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.70)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.5)
_Pika☆Ichi_ (Ch.9)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.50)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.5)
_Unbalance x Unbalance_ (Ch.79)


----------



## Klammo (Aug 9, 2011)

Hunter X Hunter chapters 71-76


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 9, 2011)

* Paladin* Chapter 6-10
*Stardust Wink* Chapter 1-9


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 9, 2011)

Kiba no Tabishounin 1-12
Unbalance x Unbalance 77-79


----------



## Hariti (Aug 10, 2011)

*Gantz* ch.21
*Kaichou wa Maid-sama!* ch.62


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 10, 2011)

Matantei Loki 1-34
Matantei Loki Ragnarok 1


----------



## Destin (Aug 10, 2011)

Yumekui Merry 37
Violence Jack 1-15


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 10, 2011)

Pandora Hearts 63


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2011)

*Today:*


_Enigma_ (Ch.44)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.65-66)
_Kuchibiru ni Saketa Orange_ (Ch.3)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.57)
_Tamago no Kimi_ (Ch.13)


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 10, 2011)

*Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa ch.05
Kanojo wa Kannou Shousetsuka ch.34 - 36*


----------



## NarFan (Aug 10, 2011)

Finished Ubel Blatt awesome manga!! cant wait for more chapters


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 10, 2011)

BTOOOM 5-6
D.Gray-Man 79-180
Paladin 9-10
Shaman 0-2
BB Project 20
Enigma 44
Gekiryuuchi 12
Hanza Sky 17
Necromancer 1
RRR 18


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Dairk Air * 6
*Kiba no Tabishounin - The Arms Peddler* 12-14
*Rival* 17 
*Enigma* 44
*Horn* 1-2
*Unbalance x Unbalance * 76-79


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 10, 2011)

Kiba no Tabishounin - The Arms Peddler 13-14


----------



## Gundam Meister (Aug 10, 2011)

Shiki Tsukai Chapter 1 to 11 
Amanchu Chapter 1 to 7


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 10, 2011)

*Bleach* - Chapters 21-25


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 10, 2011)

Hell Hell ch.1


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Aug 11, 2011)

Negima vol. 30


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 11, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo volumes 12-15


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2011)

Uchuu Kyoudai chapter 1.


----------



## OS (Aug 11, 2011)

Bastard volumes 6?-15


----------



## Hariti (Aug 11, 2011)

Sugar Dark 6
Gantz 28


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 11, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo volume 16


----------



## Kiryuu (Aug 11, 2011)

Tokyo ESP 1-13
Paraparu 11
SEIYUU KA 1-23


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 11, 2011)

Rurouni Kenshin 221 - 240


----------



## haegar (Aug 11, 2011)

Kiba no Tabishounin (ch13, 14)
Desert Punk (vol1)


----------



## Judecious (Aug 11, 2011)

Naruto 550


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Sugar Dark* 1-6


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 11, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist 26


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 11, 2011)

Kongou Banchou 38-52


----------



## Hariti (Aug 11, 2011)

*Sugar Dark * 7


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hariti said:


> *Sugar Dark * 7


 Link? 


*Bloody Monday Last Season* 4


----------



## Hariti (Aug 11, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Link?



Downloaded it from here.

*Gantz* 31


----------



## Hariti (Aug 11, 2011)

*Momoiro Sango* 57-59
*Koi Oto* 5


Malvingt2 said:


> Thank you!!!  no thread for this manga yet? Sorry for the off topic comment.


Why don't _you_ make one?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hariti said:


> *Momoiro Sango* 57-59
> *Koi Oto* 5
> 
> Why don't _you_ make one?


 I have a lot of threads already. 

I feel like I am taking over the place. lol 


edit: Thread made. >.<

*Xo Sister *1


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 11, 2011)

Bokurano, volumes 8-11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2011)

*Today:*

_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.88)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.107-109)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.37)


----------



## Killerqueen (Aug 11, 2011)

Battle angel alita last order 50
Shaman king remix track


----------



## NarFan (Aug 11, 2011)

Sugar Dark 1-6


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Sugar Dark* 7


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Aug 11, 2011)

Re-reading Dorohedoro vol.1


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 11, 2011)

Rurouni Kenshin 241 - 255 (End)


----------



## Destin (Aug 11, 2011)

The Breaker 01-40


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 11, 2011)

Baby Steps (c.49)
Nana to Kaoru (c.55)
Genshiken Nidaime (c.66)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 11, 2011)

Beelzebub 0-18
Baby Steps 49
Bambino 114
Dragonball Episode of Bardock 1
Final Fantasy XII 9
Maga-Tsuki 1
Magiciean 64
Matanei Loki Ragnarok 1
Sugar Dark 7


----------



## Hariti (Aug 12, 2011)

Faster Than a Kiss 43


----------



## KohZa (Aug 12, 2011)

Toriko Chapter 16-43


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 12, 2011)

Bastard!! volume 18


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 12, 2011)

Death Note Volume 01 - 05
Sun Ken Rock Volume 1


----------



## HInch (Aug 12, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Beelzebub 0-187



Hell yeah.

*Dragonball*: Episode of Bardock chapter 1.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Beelzebub *0-22 "Re read 0-10"


----------



## Saturday (Aug 12, 2011)

Soul Eater Chapter 67-78


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 12, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo volume 17


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 12, 2011)

*Battle Royale* - Chapters 1 - 6.
*Dragon Ball: Episode of Bardock *- Chapters 1 - 2.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Dragonball Bardock special 1 & 2


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 12, 2011)

*Dragon Ball: Episode of Bardock* Chapter  01-02


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 12, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland 47
Dragon Ball - Episode of Bardock 01 - 02


----------



## Hariti (Aug 12, 2011)

*Dragon Ball: Episode of Bardock* 1-2


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2011)

Bastard volume 27


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Beelzebub* 22-119
*Dragon Ball: Episode of Bardock * 1-2
*Until Death Do Us Part* 118
*Code Breaker* 135
*Gwisin Byeolgok * 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2011)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.49)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.5-6)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.63-70)
_K?mpfer_ (Ch.24)
_K-ON!_ (Vol.5; Ch-8-9)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.33)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.89)
_Mangaka to Assistant_ (Ch.56.5)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.58-59)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.55)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.3)
_Sugar Dark: Umerareta Yami to Shoujo_ (Ch.1-7)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.6-13)


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 12, 2011)

Dragon Ball - Episode of Bardock 01 - 02
Naruto 98


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 12, 2011)

Beelzebub 19-30
Bartender 58
BTOOOM 7
Dragonball Episode of Bardock 2
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 107


----------



## Killerqueen (Aug 12, 2011)

Dragon Ball - Episode of Bardock 01 - 02
Battle angel alita last order 70


----------



## Destin (Aug 12, 2011)

Mahoromatic Volume 1-4


----------



## Hariti (Aug 13, 2011)

B Gata H Kei 255-258
Sugar Dark 8


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 13, 2011)

Death Note Volume 06 - 08
Sun Ken Rock Volume 2


----------



## Kiryuu (Aug 13, 2011)

Kore wa Koi no Hanashi 10
Promise  v2c3
Dance in the Vampire Bund 49
Yuurei Apato Kanrinin   7
Shiritsu! Bijinzaka Joshi Koukou 11
Itoshikute Nikui Hito   1
Adante 12


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 13, 2011)

Code:Breaker 135


----------



## Hariti (Aug 13, 2011)

Dragon Ball SD Special 3
Ao no Exorcist 27


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 13, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist 27
Dragon Ball SD Special 3


----------



## KohZa (Aug 13, 2011)

Yesterday:

Toriko chapter 43-80

Today:

Toriko Chapter 81-141


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 13, 2011)

thursday: Kuroko no basket 1 - 43
Friday: Kuroko no basket 44-89

today: 
Ao no exorcist 27
The Breaker:new waves 39


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 13, 2011)

* Buyuden *19
*Ao no Exorcist * 27
*The Breaker:New Waves *39
*Sugar Dark* 8
*Happy!* 133


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 13, 2011)

SDK chapter 62.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 13, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo volumes 18-21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2011)

*Today:*

_
Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.27)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.7)
_Caterpillar Operetta_ (Ch.10)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.134)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.21)
_Flower Flower_ (Ch.12)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.5.5)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.34-35)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.60)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.33)
_Sugar Dark: Umerareta Yami to Shoujo_ (Ch.8)
_Working!!_ (Ch.81)


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 13, 2011)

*Dragon Ball SD *Special 3
*Ao No Exorcist* Chapter 27


----------



## Destin (Aug 13, 2011)

Buyuden 1-19
Dance in the Vampire Bund 49
Angel Beats! - Heaven's Door 1-8


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 13, 2011)

Ao No ExorcistChapter 10


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 13, 2011)

Soul Eater 89


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 13, 2011)

Buyunden c.19
Shingeki no Kyojin v.5

Finally a very satisfying weekend


----------



## haegar (Aug 13, 2011)

Shingeki no Kyojin v.5


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2011)

JJBA pt.1
Medaka box-recent chapters
Ao no Exorcist 27
The Breaker:New Waves 39


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 13, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo volume 22


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 14, 2011)

Death Note Volume 09 - 12 [END]
Sun Ken Rock Volume 3


----------



## Hariti (Aug 14, 2011)

*Gantz* 34
*Fairy Tail *246
*Sugar Dark* 9


----------



## haegar (Aug 14, 2011)

Fairy Tail 246


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 14, 2011)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 246


----------



## KohZa (Aug 14, 2011)

_Toriko Chapter 142-152
Fairy __Tail__ Chapter  246_


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 14, 2011)

Soul Eater 89


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 14, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2011)

*Today:*


_EX - Shounen Hyouryuu_ (Ch.7-8)
_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.43)
_Hikaru no Go_ (Vol.18; Ch.1-6)
_Koimoku_ (Ch.4)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.57)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.6)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.423)
_Seikon no Qwaser_ (Ch.30-34)
_Shinwa Ponchi_ (Ch.13)
_Sugar Dark: Umerareta Yami to Shoujo_ (Ch.9)
_Tamago no Kimi_ (Ch.14)
_Toradora_ (Ch.31)
_Velvet Kiss_ (Ch.15)


----------



## Whitebeard (Aug 14, 2011)

Fairy Tail 246
Shingeki no Kyojin 16-21


----------



## Alpha (Aug 14, 2011)

Medaka Box 1 - 101


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 14, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo volume 23


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Iris Zero* 21
*Sugar Dark* 9
*Fairy Tail*  246
*Shingeki no Kyojin* 18.5-24
*Nononono *117


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 14, 2011)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 89


----------



## HInch (Aug 14, 2011)

*QP* 1-3. (over 500 fucking pages, Jesus...)

Oh and the entire *QP Gaiden*.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 14, 2011)

Bleach 123


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 14, 2011)

Fairy tail 246
Toradora 31


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 14, 2011)

Addicted to Curry 87
Ao no Exorcist 27
Black Wind 8
BTOOOM 8
Buyuden 19
Cradle of Monsters 22
Iris Zero 21
Judge 11
King Golf 2
Maga-Tsuki 2
Rainbow 44
Sprite 12
Sugar Dark 9
The Breaker New Waves 39
Triage X 16
Tsuki Tsuki! 2


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 15, 2011)

Fairy Tail 246
Soul Eater 89
Monster Volume 1


----------



## dream (Aug 15, 2011)

Noririn chapter 18


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 15, 2011)

Addicted to Curry c.87
Sugar Dark c.8 - c.9
Bokko v.1 - v.11


----------



## Hariti (Aug 15, 2011)

*Full Metal Panic! Σ* 48-51


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 15, 2011)

Fairy Tail 246


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2011)

* Hajimete no Aku* 114-118
*Red Raven* 1


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 15, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo volume 24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2011)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.325)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.246)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.114-118)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.21 +Omake)
_Kandachime_ (Ch.30)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.1)
_My Doll House_ (Ch.5)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.40)
_Papa no Iu Koto wo Kikinasai!_ (Ch.1)
_Rewrite: Side-B_ (Ch.3)
_Seven Sisters!_ (Ch.1)
_Shi ni Itaru Yamai_ (Ch.314)
_Sukitte Ii na yo_ (Ch.17)
_Tsuki Tsuki!_ (Ch.2)


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 15, 2011)

Read *Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai* 16.

So much fuckin fun to read. need mooore


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 15, 2011)

Kuroko no basket 90
Kandachime 1-14


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 15, 2011)

Beelzebub 31-44
Ayakashi Hisen 3
BTOOOM 9
Cross and Crime 8
Fairy Tail 246
Gwi Volume 1
Oz 4
Rakuda ga Warau One shot
Red Raven 1
RRR 19
Seol Hui 8
Shaman 3
Shanhai Kaijinzoku Volume 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 15, 2011)

I only read naruto and it doesnt come out today


----------



## Destin (Aug 15, 2011)

The Sacred Blacksmith 01-20
Gosick 01-05


----------



## Stringer (Aug 15, 2011)

Hokenshitsu no Shinigami c46
The Ravages Of Time Volume 1
Jojo's Bizarre adventure c.28 - c.46 [End]
Jojo's Bizarre adventure Part 2: Battle Tendency c.1 - c.5


----------



## Hariti (Aug 16, 2011)

*07 Ghost* 70


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 16, 2011)

fairy tail chapter 246.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 16, 2011)

Monster Volume 02 - 10


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 16, 2011)

Kandachime 15-32


----------



## Ana (Aug 16, 2011)

lee's springtime of youth 04


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 16, 2011)

Kuroko no basket 91


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2011)

*Today:*


_Btooom!_ (Ch.8-9)
_Enigma_ (Ch.44 Omake)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.332)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.90)
_Medaka_ (Ch.109 Omake)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.27)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Blast* 24
*Arachnid* 1-5
*Kono S Wo Miyo* 41-51


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 16, 2011)

Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth 04


----------



## applesauce (Aug 16, 2011)

Just re-read some of Yu Yu Hakusho. I really like the territory thing Togashi had going on.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 16, 2011)

Soul Eater NOT! 8
Sora no Otoshimono 53


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 16, 2011)

Beelzebub 45-54
Bambino 115
Blast 24
Enigma 44 special
MAGiCO 1
Rainbow 45
Rock Lee?s Springtime of Youth 4
St&rs 6
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia 25
The World God Only Knows 153


----------



## Destin (Aug 16, 2011)

MAGiCO 1
The World God Only Knows 153
St&rs 6
Sora no Otoshimono 53
Blast 1-24
Kuroko no Basket 51-60


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 16, 2011)

St&rs 1 - 6
Uzumaki Volume 1


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 17, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo volumes 25 and 26


----------



## Hariti (Aug 17, 2011)

*Gantz* ch.138
*Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth* ch.4


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 17, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo 23-32.


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 17, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 551


----------



## Hariti (Aug 17, 2011)

*Naruto* 551


----------



## Motochika (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto Ch.551


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 17, 2011)

*Bleach *Chapter 460


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto 551
Bleach 460
Kandachime 32


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto 551
Bleach 460


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2011)

JJBA Part 3 Volume 4
Bleach 460


----------



## Hariti (Aug 17, 2011)

Bleach 460
One Piece 635


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 17, 2011)

One Piece 635(it was awesome)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 17, 2011)

*One Piece* 635 
*Arago* 79
*Kurosagi *39-40
*Until Death Do Us Part* 119 
*Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi * 442	
*ST&RS* 4-5
*Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha* 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 17, 2011)

St&rs 1-6
Pokemon Adventures 15-73


----------



## Whitebeard (Aug 17, 2011)

One Piece 635
Naruto 551
Bleach 460


----------



## Hariti (Aug 17, 2011)

Reborn 349


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 17, 2011)

Katekyo hitman reborn! 349


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 17, 2011)

*Katekyo hitman reborn!* Chapter 349


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto 551


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2011)

*Today:*

_Asu no Yoichi!_ (Ch.51)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.442)
_Kandachime_ (Ch.31-32)
_Kono S wo, Mi yo!_ (Ch.41-51)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.91)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.53)
_Sorairo Girlfriend_ (Ch.3)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.6)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.153)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 17, 2011)

Paladin 11-12
Transfer Student Storm Bringer 22-23
Bambino 116
Black God 82
Bleach 460
Kurogane One shot
Naruto 551
One Piece 635
Rainbow 46
Seol Hui 9
Until Death Do Us Part 119


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 17, 2011)

The God of Highschool 10


----------



## Killerqueen (Aug 17, 2011)

Battle angel alita last order 104
JJBA part 4 volume 10


----------



## Destin (Aug 17, 2011)

Kuroko no Basket 61-90
Angel Beats! - Heaven's Door 6-10
Rosario-Vampire II 44
Naruto 551
Bleach 460
One Piece 635


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 18, 2011)

One Piece 635
Bleach 460
Naruto 551
Beelzebub 1 - 10
Sen Ken Rock Vol 4 - 6


----------



## KohZa (Aug 18, 2011)

One Piece 635
Naruto 551
Bleach 460
Katekyo hitman reborn 349


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 18, 2011)

Naruto 551
Bleach 460


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 18, 2011)

*Bitter Virgin 1 - 5*
Yes! FUCKING YES! Finally a bittersweet angsty romance manga with some rape!


----------



## Motochika (Aug 18, 2011)

Bleach Ch.460


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 18, 2011)

Kuroko no basket 92
Hunterxhunter 312


----------



## Motochika (Aug 18, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.349


----------



## Killerqueen (Aug 18, 2011)

Hunterxhunter 312


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 18, 2011)

Beelzebub 120


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2011)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.460)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.135)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.349)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.92)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.58)
_Naruto_ (Ch.551)
_Nyatto!_ (Ch.3-4)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.41)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.424)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.44)
_Tonari no 801-chan - Fujoshiteki Koukou Seikatsu_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 18, 2011)

Beelzebub 55-70
Blood and Steal 2
Bonnouji 1
Buyuden 20 
Examurai 7
Gekiryuuchi 13
Inari Konkon Koi Iroha 1
Kimi no Iru Machi 146
Magician 65
School Shock 16 extra


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 18, 2011)

DragonBall 186-190.


----------



## Destin (Aug 18, 2011)

Buyuden 16-20
Gekiryuuchi 1-13
Thermae Romae 2
Shinryaku Ika Musume 66-72
The Sacred Blacksmith 18-21


----------



## KohZa (Aug 18, 2011)

Beelzebub ch.120


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 19, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter 312


----------



## Hariti (Aug 19, 2011)

*07 Ghost* 71


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 19, 2011)

Holyland (c.128)
Sket Dance (c.157)
Beelzebub (c.120)
Buyuden (c.20)
Nozoki Ana (c.54)
Boku to Issho (c.39)

So many realeases today


----------



## KohZa (Aug 19, 2011)

_Toriko chapter 153_


----------



## Hariti (Aug 19, 2011)

*B Gata H Kei* 266-269


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 19, 2011)

The Breaker: new waves 40


----------



## OS (Aug 19, 2011)

The Breaker New Waves-Ch.40
JJBA Pt.4-Volume1-5


----------



## Scizor (Aug 19, 2011)

Btooom! Chapter 1 & 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 19, 2011)

To Love Ru Darkness Special chapter


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 19, 2011)

one piece chapter 635.

bleach chapter 460.

naruto chapter 551.

katekyo! hitman reborn chapter chapter 349.

hunter x hunter chapter 312.

toriko chapter 153.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 19, 2011)

Bakuman 15


----------



## Dei (Aug 19, 2011)

Sekitou Elergy


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2011)

*Today:*


_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha_ (Ch.1)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.146)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.61)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.6)
_To Love-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.10.5)
_Yomeiro Choice_ (Ch.41) *[/End]*


----------



## Mero (Aug 19, 2011)

Toriko- Ch. 153
Beelzebub- Ch. 120


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Kimi no Iru Machi* 146
*Happy!* 134
*Young Gun* 1-2
*The Breaker: NW* 40


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 19, 2011)

Naruto 423


----------



## Destin (Aug 20, 2011)

To Love-Ru Darkness 10.5
Yomeiro Choice 41
Fairy Tail 247
Silver Spoon 14


----------



## HInch (Aug 20, 2011)

*Beelzebub* and *Fairy Tail*, son.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 20, 2011)

Fairy Tail 247
Silver Spoon 14


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 20, 2011)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 247


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 20, 2011)

Silver Spoon 1-15


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 20, 2011)

Fairy Tail 247


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 20, 2011)

Fairy Tail 166


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2011)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.120)
_Caterpillar Operetta_ (Ch.11) *[/End]*
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.312)
_Mahou no Iroha!_ (Ch.10)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.53)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.1-4)
_Working!!_  (Ch.82)


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 20, 2011)

InuYasha 21


----------



## Hariti (Aug 20, 2011)

*Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth* 5  I knew that was going to happen.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 20, 2011)

Young Gun Carnaval 1-2


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 21, 2011)

fairy tail chapter 247.

hajime no ippo chapter 946.


----------



## Destin (Aug 21, 2011)

Rou Kyu Bu! 1-4
Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha 1-2
Mahou Sensei Negima! 334
Hajime no Ippo 946
Nagato Yuki-chan no Shoushitsu 24
Lolicon Saga 1-2
Imori 201 1-4


----------



## dream (Aug 21, 2011)

Imori 201 Chapter 4


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 21, 2011)

Vagabond 1-21


----------



## Hariti (Aug 21, 2011)

*Gantz* ch.251


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 21, 2011)

Fairy Tail 247
Monster Volume 11 - 13


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Imori 201* 1-4
*Fairy Tail* 247
*Bloody Monday Last Season* 5
*ARAGO* 77-79 re read
*Last Inning* 83-89 "Baseball fan as I am"
*Zippy Ziggy* 56


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 21, 2011)

Bardock manga 1-2.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 21, 2011)

skip beat! chapter 178.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.144)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.10-11)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.33)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.4)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha_ (Ch.2)
_Koharu no Hibi_ (Ch.10)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.334)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.14)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.5-24)


----------



## Hariti (Aug 21, 2011)

Skip Beat! 178
Bakuman   144


----------



## Killerqueen (Aug 21, 2011)

Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth 5
Battle angel alita last order 105


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 21, 2011)

BTOOOM 10-11
Young Gun Carnaval 1-2
Bakuman 144
Bambino 117
Bloody Cross 10
Bushido Sixteen 8
Devilman Volume 1
Devilman Lady Volume 3
Fairy Tail 247
Imori 201 4
Inara Konkon Koi Iroha 2
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 108
Last Inning 89
Magi 23
Mahou Sensei Negima 334
Rock Lee?s Springtime of Youth 5
Seol Hui 10
Silver Spoon 14
Soul Eater 89
Soul Eater Not 8
The Breaker New Waves 40
Toriko 153
Yami no Aegis 18


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 21, 2011)

Bloody cross 10


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 21, 2011)

rock lee's springtime of youth 5.


----------



## Destin (Aug 22, 2011)

Cherry X Cherry 1-12
Magico 23
Princess Lucia 15
Futari Ecchi 172
Ah My Goddess 273


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 22, 2011)

Monster Volume 14 - 16
Ao No Exorcist 1 - 10


----------



## Hariti (Aug 22, 2011)

*Gantz* ch.277-300


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 22, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo volumes 27-32


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 22, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo 71-80


----------



## Naruto Nine tail (Aug 22, 2011)

Fairy Tail 217


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 22, 2011)

Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth 05
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 349
Bleach 460


----------



## Markness (Aug 22, 2011)

One Piece chapters 600-630
Rosario + Vampire Season II chapters 23-44
Omamori Himari chapters 25-44 
(finally caught up with these three, phew!)
Toriko volume 6
Negima chapter 334


----------



## Hariti (Aug 22, 2011)

*Gantz* 301 - 345  Finally caught up.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 22, 2011)

Monster Volume 17 - 18 [END]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2011)

*Today:*


_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.71-72)
_Go! Tenba Cheerleaders_ (Ch.24)
_Kahe Tantei Bu_ (Ch.13-15)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.6)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.7)
_Melty Blood_ (Ch.1)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.10)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.61)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.15)
_Seikon no Qwaser_ (Ch.35)


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2011)

The red soul 17
Kuroko no basket 93


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 22, 2011)

natsume yuujinchou chapters 1-35.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 22, 2011)

Beelzebub 71-94
Rainbow 47-48
7O3X 10
Btooom 12
Bushido Sixteen 9
Chaser 31
Classmate Kamimura Yuuka ha Kou Itta 1
D-Frag 29
Engima 45
Hell Teacher Nube 37
Infinity Game 1
Maga-tsuki 3
Navy Nats! 5
RRR 20
Shikigami no Shiro 1
Tokyo Girls Destruction 1


----------



## Destin (Aug 22, 2011)

7O3X 01-10
Btooom 12
RRR 20
Sun-Ken Rock 78
Kuroko no Basket 93
Yumekui Merry 38
Choujin Gakuen 1-4
The Sacred Blacksmith 23
Enigma 36-45
Medaka Box 110


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Ratman - The smallest hero!? *1
*Enigma* 45
*D-Frag* 29


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 23, 2011)

Ao No Exorcist 11 - 20


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 23, 2011)

Ratman - The smallest hero!? 1

Transfer student storm bringer 1-23 (the art makes it look as if the artist is a 4-year old but it?s so fucking hilarious)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2011)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.50)
_Butterfly_ (Ch.35) 
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.29-30)
_Enigma_ (Ch.45)
_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.44)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.93)
_Kitsune no Yomeiri_ (Ch.11)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.93)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.17)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.110+Omake)
_Melty Blood_ (Ch.2-4+Omake)
_Ro-Kyu-Bu!_ (Ch.4)
_Switch Girl!!_ (Ch.28)
_Tena on S-string_ (Ch.1)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.93)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.30)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.38)


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 23, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo volumes 33-38 *[END]*

Phew, finally finished.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 23, 2011)

Arago ch.80
Lunar legend Tsukihime 1-2


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 23, 2011)

rock lee's springtime of youth special.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 23, 2011)

SDK chapters 81-83.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 23, 2011)

Sket Dance (c.158-160) 
Yandere Kanojo (c.31)
D-Frag! (c.30
Sun-ken Rock (c.78)
Angel Beats! - Heaven's Door (c.13)

4 sket-dance release this week, I can die happy now


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 23, 2011)

Beelzebub 95-100
Baby Steps 50
Bonnouji 2
D-Frag 30
Rainbow 49
Ratman 1
Sun-Ken Rock 78
Tokyo Girls Destruction 2
The World God Only Knows 154


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 24, 2011)

Houshin Engi 1


----------



## Destin (Aug 24, 2011)

D-Frag! 01-30
Kodomo no Jikan 75
The World God Only Knows 154 
Angel Beats! - Heaven's Door 13
Hayate the Combat Butler 333


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 24, 2011)

Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth Special


----------



## Hariti (Aug 24, 2011)

Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth Special


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 24, 2011)

Vinland Saga 1-75


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 24, 2011)

Naruto 552
Bleach 461


----------



## HInch (Aug 24, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> Naruto 552
> Bleach 461



Me too, high five!


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 24, 2011)

hajime no ippo chapter 947.

bleach chapter 461.

naruto chapter 552.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 24, 2011)

One Piece 636
Naruto 552
Bleach 461


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 24, 2011)

One Piece 636


----------



## haegar (Aug 24, 2011)

Naruto 552
Bleach 461
Rock Lee Springtime Special


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 24, 2011)

Naruto

------


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 24, 2011)

Bleach 461


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2011)

*Today:
*

_D-Frag!_ (Ch.31)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.333)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.443)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.100)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.147)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.75)
_Love Pheromone No.5_ (Ch.15)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.2-3)
_Melty Blood_ (Ch.5-8)
_Tena on S-string_ (Ch.2-5)


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2011)

Naruto 552
Bleach 461


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 24, 2011)

Beelzebub 101-120
Bushido Sixteen 12-13
Blast 25
Btooom 13
D-Frag 31
Diamond no Ace 53
Kimi no Iru Machi 147
Rock Lee?s Springtime of Youth Special
Sun-Ken Rock 79


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 24, 2011)

one piece chapter 636.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 24, 2011)

young gun carnaval 3


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Kimi no Iru Machi *147
*Arago* 80
*Young Gun Carnaval* 3
*One Piece *636 
*History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi* 443
*Billy Bat* 63
*Bonnouji * 1-2
*Otoyomegatari * 17-19
*GE - Good Ending* 93


----------



## wibisana (Aug 25, 2011)

i reread kenshin.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 25, 2011)

One Piece - 636 ~ 
Saint Seiya: The Lost Canvas - 40 (currently reading)
Mahou Tsukai Kurohime - 25 (reading as well)


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 25, 2011)

One Piece 636
Bleach 461
Naruto 552


----------



## KohZa (Aug 25, 2011)

Beelzebub 122


----------



## Hariti (Aug 25, 2011)

Naruto 552
Bleach 461
One Piece 636


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 25, 2011)

X volumes 1-4


----------



## Destin (Aug 25, 2011)

Black Rock Shooter Innocent Soul 01-02
O/A 01-13


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 25, 2011)

Beelzebub 120


----------



## Hariti (Aug 25, 2011)

Reborn 350
Gantz 346


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 25, 2011)

Naruto 522.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 25, 2011)

Naruto 552
Bleach 461


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.461)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.32)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.26)
_Melty Blood_ (Ch.9-14+Special)
_Naruto_ (Ch.552)
_NEET Princess Terrass_ (Ch.4)
_Tena on S-string_ (Ch.6-11)


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 25, 2011)

Bleach 422


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 25, 2011)

Blood and Steal 3-4
Flame of Recca 1-3
Paladin 13-14
Anikoi 2
Billy Bat 63
Bleach 461
Devilman Lady Volume 4
D-Frag 32
Femme Fatale 6
Kimi no Knife 27
Magician 66
Naruto 552
One Piece 636
Ryuuji 27
Young Gun Carnaval 4


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 25, 2011)

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 350.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 25, 2011)

DB chapter 21


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 25, 2011)

Lunar legend Tsukihime completed


----------



## Motochika (Aug 26, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.350


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2011)

Naruto 552
Bleach 461
HSDK 443
The Sacred Blacksmith 23
The!! Beach Stars 8


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2011)

Family Compo CH. 74


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Aug 26, 2011)

Just starting to read Sun-Ken Rock chap. 1-3


*follinlove*


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 26, 2011)

Aphorism 13-14
The Breaker: New waves 41
HunterxHunter 313


----------



## Destin (Aug 26, 2011)

Sun-ken Rock 77-80
Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to 59-60
Idol Pretender 1-3
Execution Girl 1-4
Shinryaku! Ika Musume 73-74
Working!! 83
Yumekui Merry 39
Mahou Sensei Negima 335


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 26, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 552
*Bleach * Chapter 461
*One Piece *Chapter 636
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 350


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2011)

*Today:*

_
Beelzebub_ (Ch.121)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.12)
_Futari to Futari_ (Ch.5) *[/End]*
_Idol Pretender_ (Ch.3)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.350)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.335)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.59-60)
_Melty Blood_ (Ch.15-20)
_Papa no Iu Koto wo Kikinasai!_ (Ch.1.5)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.26)
_Tena on S-string_ (Ch.12-15)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.39)


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 26, 2011)

SDK chapters 23-26


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 26, 2011)

Beelzebub 121
Bonnouji 3
Buyuden 21
Cradle of Monsters 23
Execution Girl 4
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 109
Magi 24
Mahou Sensei Negima 335
Rainbow 50
Rex Fabula 1
The Breaker New Waves 41
Tokyo Girls Destruction 3
Vinland Saga 76


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 26, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 350
Bleach 461


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 26, 2011)

young gun carnaval 4


----------



## Markness (Aug 26, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter chapter 313
One Piece chapter 363
Bleach chapter 460
Naruto chapter 552
Catching up with Toriko


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 27, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter 313
Vinland Saga 76
Sun Ken Rock Vol 7 & 8


----------



## Hariti (Aug 27, 2011)

Fairy Tail 248


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 27, 2011)

Soul Eater 15
Fairy Tail 248


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2011)

Kuroko no Basket Manga CH 94
Fairy Tail CH 248


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 27, 2011)

Fairy Tail 248
Kuroko no basket 94


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2011)

Fairy Tail 248
The!! Beach Stars 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2011)

*Today:*


_Btooom!_ (Ch.13-14.5)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.247-248)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.94)
_Tena on S-string_ (Ch.16-20)
_Working!!_ (Ch.83)


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 27, 2011)

Naruto 550


----------



## Destin (Aug 27, 2011)

Fairy Tail 248
Magico 24
LovePlus: Rinko Days 1-9


----------



## KohZa (Aug 28, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn!Chapter 350
Fairy Tail Chapter 248


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 28, 2011)

Defense Devil 12.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 28, 2011)

Fairy Tail Chapter 248
Ao No Exorcist Chapter 21 - 27
Toriko 154


----------



## Brian (Aug 28, 2011)

_Gantz_ Ch. 346
_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 76


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 28, 2011)

Tegami Bachi Ch. 1 - 47
Ao no Futsumashi Ch. 26


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2011)

Toriko Ch. 154


----------



## Hariti (Aug 28, 2011)

Maid-sama! 63
B Gata H Kei 270-272


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 28, 2011)

Uzumaki Volume 1 - 3 [End]


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 28, 2011)

Naruto 444


----------



## Hariti (Aug 28, 2011)

Bakuman 145


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 28, 2011)

Shinrei Tantei Yakumo 14


----------



## Blade (Aug 28, 2011)

Toriko 154
One Piece 636


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2011)

Nausicaa Valley of the Wind volume 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2011)

Monster Hunter Orage Vol.1


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 28, 2011)

The God of High School 11
Holyland 129


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.145)
_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta_ (Ch.1-2)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.313)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.7)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.62-63)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.8)
_Melty Blood_ (Ch.21-26)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.59)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.23)
_NEET Princess Terrass_ (Ch.5-6) *[/End]*
_Shiki Tsukai_ (Ch.12-13)
_The!! Beach Stars_ (Ch.9)
_Tokyo Girls Destruction_ (Ch.1-3)
_Velvet Kiss_ (Ch.16)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.1)
_Yuru Yuru_ (Ch.2)


----------



## Hariti (Aug 28, 2011)

Dengeki Daisy 34


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 28, 2011)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 1: Phantom Blood Volume 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 28, 2011)

X volumes 4-5
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui! chapter 1


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 28, 2011)

Bakuman 145
Btooom 14
Busido Sixteen 15
Classmate Kamimura Yuuka Ha Kou Itta 2
Code Geass Shikkoku no Renya 9
Dendrobates 1
Fairy Tail 248
Hitman 2
Mr. Fullswing 52
Necromancer 2
Sun-Ken Rock 81
The!! Beach Stars 9
Tokyo Girls Destruction 4
Toriko 154
Yuruyuru 2


----------



## OS (Aug 28, 2011)

Finished JJBA pt4. btw can anyone tell me wtf happened to Kira? Or was the ending like that?
Sun Ken Rock- Ch 1-22
Harisugawa in Mirror World 7


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 28, 2011)

Sket Dance 1-50 (I have plenty of time)
Kuroko no basket 95


----------



## Destin (Aug 29, 2011)

Love Hina (Entire Manga)

*This weekend


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 29, 2011)

Houshin Engi 2-5


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 29, 2011)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 1: Phantom Blood Volume 2 & 3
St&rs Chapter 7


----------



## Hariti (Aug 29, 2011)

B Gata H Kei 273-277


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 29, 2011)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 1: Phantom Blood Volume 4 - 5 [End]


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 29, 2011)

Vinland Saga chapter 76


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 29, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland 47
Ao No Exorcist 27


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

Rave Master Omibus (Vol.33-35)


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 29, 2011)

KissxSis 52
Melty blood 1
Sket dance 51-60


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 29, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock Vol 9 & 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2011)

*Today:*


_Asu no Yoichi!_ (Ch.52-53)
_Freezing_ (Ch.52)
_Kandachime_ (Ch.33)
_Koharu no Hibi_ (Ch.11-14)
_Melty Blood_ (Ch.27-32)
_Needless_ (Ch.92-93)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.425)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.7)
_Tamago no Kimi_ (Ch.15)
_Uwasa no Midori-Kun_ (Ch.16-20)


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 30, 2011)

Houshin Engi 6-12


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 30, 2011)

Shingeki No Kyogin Chapter 1 - 10


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 30, 2011)

Witch Hunter 50-59 

Witch hunter is truly Epic.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 30, 2011)

Dengeki Daisy 35


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 30, 2011)

Monster Soul 1 - 7 [END]
Sun Ken Rock Vol 11 & 12


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 30, 2011)

Fairy Tail 140


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2011)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.17)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.67)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.148)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.52)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.95)
_Melty Blood_ (Episode 32-39)
_Tokyo Girls Destruction_ (Ch.4)
_Tonari no Raenzel W_ (Ch.6)


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 30, 2011)

Sket Dance 51-100
The God of Highschool 12
Young Gun Carnaval 5


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 30, 2011)

Bushido Sixteen 16-17
Paladin 15-16
Btooom 15
Chronos DEEP 1
Code Geass Shikkoku no Renya 10
Fate/Zero 1
Flame of Recca 4
Kimi no Iru Machi 148
Maga Tsuki 4
RRR 21
Sayabito 1
Servamp 1
Soukai no Eve 1
St&rs 7
The World God Only Knows 155
Until Death Do Us Part 120
Vampire 21
Yami no Aegis 19
Young Gun Carnaval 5


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 31, 2011)

Shingeki No Kyogin Chapter 11 - 20


----------



## Hariti (Aug 31, 2011)

Silver Spoon 15


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Aug 31, 2011)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 8 - Ch.1-3


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

Silver Spoon chapter 15


----------



## Motochika (Aug 31, 2011)

Naruto Ch.553


----------



## KohZa (Aug 31, 2011)

Naruto 553


----------



## Hariti (Aug 31, 2011)

Naruto 553
One Piece 637


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2011)

One Piece 637
Naruto 553
Bleach 462
Cage of Eden 96
Matantei Loki Ragnarok 2


----------



## haegar (Aug 31, 2011)

Naruto 553
Bleach 462

waitin for claymore 118 ...


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2011)

Sket Dance 101-125


----------



## Hariti (Aug 31, 2011)

Bleach 462
Reborn! 351


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 31, 2011)

One Piece 637
Naruto 553
Bleach 462


----------



## Lasker (Aug 31, 2011)

_D.Gray Man_: chapters 77-97 (volume 9 and 10 in facts)
_Real_: chapters 1-14. How impressive ! I've had tears in the eyes after reading chapter n?14, really.
_Naruto _553
_One Piece _637


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 31, 2011)

Bleach 462 - 4/10

Naruto 553 - 6/10

Death Note 33 to 46 - 9.8/10


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 31, 2011)

*Naruto 553*
Sasuke returned...


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 351


----------



## HInch (Aug 31, 2011)

*One Piece* 637
*Naruto *553
*Bleach* 462
*Tough* 189


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 31, 2011)

Bleach 462


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2011)

*Today:*

_14 Juicy_ (Ch.16-17)
_Asa Made Jugyou Chu!_ (Ch.9)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.15)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.96)
_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.34)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.334)
_Melty Blood_ (Ch.40-44)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.4)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.54)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.15)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.155)
_Yukemuri Sanctuary_ (Ch.7) *[/End]*
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.29)


----------



## Pacifista (Aug 31, 2011)

*HunterXHunter* 265-313


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 31, 2011)

Houshin Engi 13-32


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2011)

Bloody Cross 11


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 31, 2011)

Bartender 59
Bleach 462
Bushido Sixteen 18
Dr. Rurru 12
Enigma 46
Gangsta 6
Naruto 553
One Piece 637
Silver Spoon 15
Treasure Hunter 1


----------



## KohZa (Sep 1, 2011)

One Piece 637
Bleach 462
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 351


----------



## Motochika (Sep 1, 2011)

Bleach Ch.462
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.351


----------



## Markness (Sep 1, 2011)

Bleach 462
Naruto 553
One Piece 637
Negima 335


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 1, 2011)

Vagabond 21-40


----------



## Hariti (Sep 1, 2011)

Dengeki Daisy 36


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 1, 2011)

naruto chapter 553.

bleach chapter 462.

one piece chapter 637.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 351.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 1, 2011)

Sun Ken Rock Chapter 79 - 82


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 1, 2011)

*One Piece* 637
*Arago* 81
*Good Ending* 94
*Beelzebub* 122
*Happy!* 134


----------



## KohZa (Sep 1, 2011)

Beelzebub 122


----------



## HInch (Sep 1, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> Beelzebub 122



This. It was great. Anyone who doesn't read it will feel my forum wrath.


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 1, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 553
*Bleach* Chapter 462 
*One Piece* Chapter 637
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 351


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 1, 2011)

Hunter X Hunter 314
Toriko 155


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 1, 2011)

Beelzebub 122
HunterxHunter 314


----------



## sphicentnxaur (Sep 1, 2011)

HxH 314
One Piece 629-637


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 1, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 351
Bleach 462


----------



## Blade (Sep 1, 2011)

One Piece 637


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 1, 2011)

All Rounder Meguru chapters 1-26


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2011)

Battle Club vol. 1&2


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2011)

Beelzebub 122


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2011)

*Today:*

_
Another_ (Ch.1-2)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.122)
_Bleach_ (Ch.462)
_Dr. Rurru_ (Ch.12) [/End]
_G-Maru Edition_ (Ch.6-7)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.42)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.351)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.61)
_Melty Blood_ (Ch.45-46)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.56)
_Naruto_ (Ch.553)
_Sense_ (Ch.14)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.85)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 1, 2011)

Bambino 118
Btooom 16
Claymore 118
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 110
Magician 67
Rainbow 51


----------



## Hariti (Sep 2, 2011)

Black Bird 1-7


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 2, 2011)

Naruto 433


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 2, 2011)

Fairy Tail 202 - 213


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2011)

*Today:*


_Aki Sora_ (Ch.21)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.16)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.136)
_Enigma_ (Ch.46)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.34)
_Gakuto no Vector_ (Ch.1)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.94)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.314)
_K-ON!_ (Vol.5; Ch.10)
_My Doll House_ (Ch.6)
_Prism_ (Ch.1-2)
_Yotsuba&!_ (Ch.75)


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 2, 2011)

Kuroko no basket 96
The Breaker: New waves 42


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 2, 2011)

Shingeki No Kyojin Chapter 21 - 24


----------



## Hariti (Sep 2, 2011)

B Gata H Kei 273-280


----------



## LegendaryYang (Sep 2, 2011)

Shingeki no kyojin 1-4
Toriko 154


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 2, 2011)

DBZ chapters 23-26


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 2, 2011)

Beelzebub 122
Claymore 118
Cyclops Shoujo Saipu 1
Devilman Lady Volume 5
Last Inning 90
Shikigami no Shiro 2
Toriko 155


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 3, 2011)

Houshin Engi 33-47


----------



## dream (Sep 3, 2011)

Needless Ch. 35
The Breaker: New Waves Ch. 42


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 3, 2011)

Beelzebub Chapter 1 - 50


----------



## Hariti (Sep 3, 2011)

Dengeki Daisy 37


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 3, 2011)

Fairy tail 249
Kuroko no basket 97


----------



## Hariti (Sep 3, 2011)

Fairy Tail 249
Black Bird 16[_Dropped_]


----------



## Alpha (Sep 3, 2011)

Fairy Tail 1 - 5


----------



## Saturday (Sep 3, 2011)

Fairy Tail 148 & 149

Will probably read another chapter of Chrono Crusade later too.


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 3, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 351
Fairy Tail 232 - 249


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 3, 2011)

Read and translated To Love Ru Darkness Chapter 11.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2011)

*Today:*

_15: Meisetsu Kougyou Koukou Rugby Bu_ (Ch.1-5)
_Asu no Yoichi!_ (Ch.54)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.17-18)
_Gakkou no Ojikan_ (Ch.38-39)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.8)
_Koharu no Hibi_ (Ch.15-16)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.96-97)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.336)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.111)
_Psi Boy_ (Ch.11) *[/End]*
_Working!!_ (Ch.84)


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 3, 2011)

Fairy Tail 249


----------



## Hariti (Sep 3, 2011)

Skip Beat 179


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 3, 2011)

Teppu chapters 1-13


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 3, 2011)

Sket Dance 126-161 + crossover with Gintama


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 3, 2011)

Fairy Tail 249


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 3, 2011)

Bleach 418


----------



## LegendaryYang (Sep 3, 2011)

Witch Hunter 50


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 4, 2011)

Beelzebub Chapter 51 - 70


----------



## Hariti (Sep 4, 2011)

Area no Kishi 75


----------



## Patrick (Sep 4, 2011)

Fairy tail 249


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 4, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo 88-94


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2011)

*Today:* 


_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.75)
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.27)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.249)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.35)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.1-110) **exhales**
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.8-10)
_Magico_ (Ch.1-7)
_Maken-Ki_ (Ch.37.5)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.5)
_Shitsurakuen_ (Ch.23)
_Sugar Dark: Umerareta Yami to Shoujo_ (Ch.10)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.266-269)


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 4, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo 94-104


----------



## S (Sep 4, 2011)

Sun-Ken Rock 79-82


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 4, 2011)

Kuroko no basket 98
To Aru Majutsu no index 45


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 4, 2011)

Flame of Recca 5-11
Attaque 1
Billy Bat 64
Bonnouji 4
Fairy Tail 249
Kekkou Kamen 3
Mahou Sensei Negima 336
Sugar Dark 10
Sun-Ken Rock 83
Until Death Do Us Part 121


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 4, 2011)

Houshin Engi 48-51 *[dropped]*

Zzzz....

Hokuto no Ken volume 2


----------



## Vicious (Sep 5, 2011)

Toriko 113-142


----------



## Hariti (Sep 5, 2011)

Dengeki Daisy 38-39


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 5, 2011)

Hokuto no Ken volume 3


----------



## Vicious (Sep 5, 2011)

Toriko 143-155


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 5, 2011)

YYH 120-122


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 5, 2011)

Sun-Ken Rock 83


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2011)

Shin Angyo Onshi- completed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bokura wa Minna Kawaisou_ (Ch.1)
_Boku no Koto Suki ni Natte_ (One-Shot)
_Butterfly_ (Ch.36)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.137)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.95)
_Hakoiri Devil Princess_ (Ch.27)
_Kasukabe Koukou Josou-bu_ (Ch.1-3)
_Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imouto ga Iru!_ (Ch.1+Special)
_Maoyuu Maou Yuusha_ (Ch.1-4)
_Otoko no ko wa Maid Fuku ga Osuki!?_ (Ch.1-7)
_Pantser Princess_ (Ch.1-2)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.11)
_Zenryoku Otome_ (One-Shot)


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 5, 2011)

Buster Keel 18
D.Gray-Man 207
Kuroko no Basket 99
Young Gun Carnaval 6


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

Good Ending CH. 95.

Dragon Ball: Episode of Bardock 3

D.Gray-Man 207


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Dragon Ball: Episode of Bardock* 3
*Good Ending *95
*Buster Keel *18
*Billy Bat* 64
*Blast* 26
*Sugar Dark *10
*Until Death Do Us Part *121


----------



## Blade (Sep 5, 2011)

Buster Keel 18
Toriko 155


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 5, 2011)

Toriko 100.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 5, 2011)

All Rounder Meguru 42-46


----------



## LegendaryYang (Sep 5, 2011)

Bleach 450
Toriko 1-5


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 5, 2011)

Arago chapter 81


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 5, 2011)

Claymore 115-118


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 6, 2011)

Beelzebub 71 - 90
Strongest Man Kurosawa 1 - 10


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 6, 2011)

fairy tail chapter 249.

d gray man chapter 207.

claymore chapter 118.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 6, 2011)

Dragon Ball: Episode of Bardock - Chapter 3.


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 6, 2011)

Dragon Ball: Episode of Bardock - Chapter 3
Gantz 248-281
Buster Keel 18


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 6, 2011)

Hokuto no Ken volumes 4-6


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 6, 2011)

X Blade 40-41


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

GTO - Shonan 14 Days CH. 51


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 6, 2011)

Vagabond 41-61


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 6, 2011)

Bambino 119
Blast 26
Blazing Transfer Studen 31
Btooom 19
Cry Eye 4
D.Gray-Man 207
Destruction Princess 5
Dragonball Episode of Bardock 3
Gekkan Shojo Nozaki Kun 1
Hidan no Aria 14
Hitman 3
Maga-Tsuki 5
Rainbow 52
RRR 22
Ryuuji 28
The World God Only Knows 156
Young Gun Carnaval 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2011)

*Today:*

_Asu no Yoichi!_ (Ch.55)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.19)
_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.205-207)
_Hidan no Aria_ (Ch.14)
_Hoken no Sensei_ (Ch.3-4)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha_ (Ch.3)
_Koimoku_ (Ch.5)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.98)
_Magico_ (Ch.8-8.5)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.62)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.20)
_Tonari no Kaibutsukun_ (Ch.12)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.31)


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 6, 2011)

Shin Angyo Onshi 1-2


----------



## Vicious (Sep 6, 2011)

Dragon Ball: Episode of Bardock - Chapter 3
One Piece x Toriko - Special


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 6, 2011)

Guyver 1-2


----------



## Markness (Sep 6, 2011)

Hokuto no Ken volume 8


----------



## KohZa (Sep 7, 2011)

Dragon Ball: Episode of Bardock ch.3
D.gray-man ch.207


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 7, 2011)

Eden: It's An Endless World volume 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2011)

One Piece 638
Bleach 463
Naruto 554 
To Aru majutsu no index 46
Kuroko no basket 100
To Love Ru Darkness 11
Aphorism 15
Blood Lad 14
KHR! 352


----------



## Hariti (Sep 7, 2011)

Naruto 554
Bleach 463
One Piece 638
Reborn 352


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2011)

*Today:*

_Another_ (Ch.3-4)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.38)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.9)
_Mousou Honey_ (Ch.+Omake) *[/End]*
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.426-427)
_Samurai High School_ (Ch.22-23)
_Sazanami Cherry_ (Ch.6) *[/End]*
_Shouri no Akuma_ (Ch.11)
_Switch Girl!!_ (Ch.29)
_The World God Knows_ (Ch.156)


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 7, 2011)

InuYasha 21-25.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter 315
Carnivorous Princess yegrinna 5


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 7, 2011)

Bleach 463
Btooom 20
Chaser 32
Destruction Princess 6
Kimi no Iru Machi 149
Magi 25
Naruto 554
One Piece 638
Ssen Nom 1


----------



## Motochika (Sep 8, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.352


----------



## Rakiyo (Sep 8, 2011)

One Piece 638
Bleach 463
Naruto 554
Lets Lagoon 8
Akira Volume 2


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 8, 2011)

Guyver 3-10
Shin Angyo Onshi volume 1


----------



## KohZa (Sep 8, 2011)

One Piece 638
Bleach 463
Naruto 554
KHR! 352


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 8, 2011)

Naruto 554
One Piece 638
Bleach 463
Hunter x Hunter 554
Sun Ken Rock 84


----------



## Hariti (Sep 8, 2011)

Silver Spoon 16
L♥DK 21


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2011)

Re-read: Soul Eater V1


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 8, 2011)

Beelzebub 91 - 110


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 8, 2011)

Beelzebub 123


----------



## Hariti (Sep 8, 2011)

Beelzebub 1-4


----------



## Frieza (Sep 8, 2011)

Latest

Silver Spoon
Beelzebub
Witchcraft Works


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.463)
_Blood Lad_ (Ch.14)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.20)
_Kahe Tantei Bu_ (Ch.16)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.352)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.149)
_Naruto_ (Ch.554)
_Pixy Gale_ (Ch.10-11)
_Shitsuji Shoujo to Ojousama_ (Ch.9-10)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.16)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.270)


----------



## Vicious (Sep 8, 2011)

Toriko 156
A Fairytale for the Demon Lord 1-8


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2011)

Beelzebub

Maoyuu Maou yuusha 4


----------



## KohZa (Sep 8, 2011)

Beelzebub 123
Toriko 156


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 9, 2011)

Shin Angyo Onshi volumes 2-3
Guyver 11-12


----------



## Hariti (Sep 9, 2011)

Beelzebub 5


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 9, 2011)

Toriko 156
Strongest Man Kurosawa 6 - 10


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 9, 2011)

Sket Dance 162


----------



## Hariti (Sep 9, 2011)

Sugar Dark ch.11


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 9, 2011)

The Breaker: New Waves 43


----------



## Hariti (Sep 9, 2011)

Beelzebub 6-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2011)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.123)
_Frogman_ (Ch.36)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.335)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.315)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.4-5)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.4)
_Past Future_ (Ch.5)
_Teppu_ (Ch.13)


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 9, 2011)

Blood lad 15


----------



## Hariti (Sep 10, 2011)

Beelzebub 11-15


----------



## Vicious (Sep 10, 2011)

Mao Dante Vol. 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 10, 2011)

Toriko chapters 38-117


----------



## Butcher (Sep 10, 2011)

Gantz Volume 8

Fucking awesome series.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2011)

*Today:*


_Ashita Dorobou_ (Ch.1-5)
_Blood Lad_ (Ch.15)
_Kimi no Neiro_ (Ch.1)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.63)


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 10, 2011)

Sun-Ken Rock chapters 1-10


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2011)

kuroko-no-basket ch.101


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 10, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 554
*Bleach* Chapter 463
*One Piece* Chapter 638
*Fairy Tail *Chapter 248-249
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn! * Chapter 352


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 10, 2011)

Kuroko no basket 101
Ao no exorcist 28
Dogs: Bullets & Carnage 65


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 10, 2011)

Bambino 121-122
Bonnouji 5-6
Hidan no Aria 13-16
Transfer Student Storm Bringer 24-25
Blood and Steal 5
Cyclops Shoujo Saipu 2
Frogman 36
Heads 16
King of Kung-Fu 1
Kurogane 1
Last Inning 91
Magician 68
Red Raven 2
Silver Spoon 16
Sugar Dark 11
The World God Only Knows 157
Young Gun Carnaval 8


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 10, 2011)

Fairy tail 250
Air gear 326


----------



## Hariti (Sep 11, 2011)

Fairy Tail 250
Sugar Dark 12


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 11, 2011)

*Air Gear *Chapter 326
*Fairy Tail *Chapter 250


----------



## Meia (Sep 11, 2011)

Toriko - chapter 1. 
Just started it.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 11, 2011)

Fairy Tail Chapter 250


----------



## KohZa (Sep 11, 2011)

Fairy Tail 250


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 11, 2011)

hunter x hunter chapter 315.

naruto chapter 554.

bleach chapter 463.

one piece chapter 638.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 352.

toriko chapter 156.

fairy tail chapter 250.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 11, 2011)

Bleach 460-463.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 11, 2011)

Beelzebub 111 - 123


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2011)

*Today:*

_Aki-Sora_ (Ch.22 & 26)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.21)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.9)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.150)
_K-ON!_ (Vol.5; Ch.11)
_Onnanoko Tokidoki Otokonoko_ (Ch.4)
_Reversible!_ (Ch.6)
_Tena on S-string_ (Ch.21-23)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.157)


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2011)

Transfer student storm bringer 24-25
Young gun carnaval 7


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 11, 2011)

Sun-Ken Rock chapters 11-20


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 11, 2011)

Naruto 349


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 11, 2011)

*Kare First* Love Chapter 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2011)

To Aru kagaku no Railgun 43
Crime Zone 1


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 11, 2011)

Soul Eater 13-15.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 11, 2011)

Paladin 17-18
The Breaker New Waves 42-43
Zetman 167-169
Bambino 122
Beelzebub 123
Crime Zone 1
Devilman Lady Volume 6
Enigma 47
Fairy Tail 250
Frogman 37
Kimi no Iru Machi 150
St&rs 8
Sugar Dark 12
Sunny 2
Wolfsmund 2


----------



## Raptorz (Sep 11, 2011)

Gamble Fish 75


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 12, 2011)

Guyver 13-25


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 12, 2011)

St&rs Chapter 8


----------



## Hariti (Sep 12, 2011)

Gantz    347


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 12, 2011)

Strongest Man Kurosawa 11 - 30


----------



## haegar (Sep 12, 2011)

Shingeki no Kyoujin ch 25
Rosario Vampire II ch 45


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 12, 2011)

Strongest Man Kurosawa 31 - 60


----------



## Hariti (Sep 12, 2011)

Bakuman 146
B Gata H Kei 281 - 282


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 12, 2011)

Bakuman 62


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

The Breaker: new waves chapter 43


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2011)

*Today:*


_Blood Alone_ (Ch.34)
_Enigma_ (Ch.47)
_Frogman_ (Ch.37)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko_ (Ch.5)
_Hidan no Aria_ (Ch.15-16)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.100-101)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.112)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.6)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.55-56)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.34)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.428)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.45)
_Sore ga Kanojo no Seigi nara_ (Ch.2-3)
_Steins;Gate_ (Ch.7-8)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.8)
_Sugar Dark: Umerareta Yami to Shoujo_ (Ch.11-12)
_Uwasa no Midori-Kun_ (Ch.21-25)


----------



## Smoke (Sep 12, 2011)

Frogman 37
Nozoki ana 56
B gata H kei 281-282
L-dk 23


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 12, 2011)

Sun-Ken rock chapters 20-25
Jojo Bizarre adventure vol 42-45


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 13, 2011)

Strongest Man Kurosawa 61 - 90 [End]


----------



## Spica (Sep 13, 2011)

Sekine-kun no Koi ch. 4.

It's making me hate women. Even though I am one.


----------



## Motochika (Sep 13, 2011)

Naruto Ch.555


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 13, 2011)

Naruto - Chapter 555


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 13, 2011)

One Piece 639
Naruto 555
Bleach 464
Sket Dance 163


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Mahou Sensei Negima 337
and just started my Rouroni kenshin reread


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 13, 2011)

One Piece 639
Naruto 555
Bleach 464
Shingeki No Kyojin 25


----------



## Azure Kite (Sep 13, 2011)

One Piece 639
Naruto 555
Bleach 464

/needs a new series


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 13, 2011)

Shin Angyo Onshi volume 4


----------



## Hariti (Sep 13, 2011)

Naruto 555
Bleach 464
One Piece 639


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 13, 2011)

Hunter x hunter 316


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 13, 2011)

Hunter x hunter 316


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.146)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.444)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.6)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.337)
_Otoko wo Misete yo Kurata-kun!_ (Ch.1)
_Papa no Iu Koto wo Kikinasai!_ (Ch.2)
_Papa no Iu Koto wo Kikinasai! - Takanashi no Hidamari_ (Ch.1)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.86)


----------



## haegar (Sep 13, 2011)

*Dance in the Vampire Bund* vol 1-7
*Shingeki no Kyoujin* vol5 -starting read now


----------



## Vicious (Sep 13, 2011)

Magico Chapter 1
King of Thorn Chapter 1 (decided to re-read it)


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

*Tough* chapter 191.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 13, 2011)

Bakuman 146
Bambino 124
Blazing Transfer Student 32
Bleach 464
Lucky Dog 1 Blast 1
Glamorous 2
God Pretender 7
Hitman-Part Time Killer 4
Maga-Tsuki 6
Mahou Sensei Negima 337
Naruto 555
One Piece 639
Rookies 196
RRR 23
Toriko 156
Until Death Do Us Part 122


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 13, 2011)

naruto chapter 555.

bleach chapter 464.

one piece chapter 639.

hunter x hunter chapter 316.


----------



## Hariti (Sep 14, 2011)

Beelzebub 16-21
Rika 6
Ao no Exorcist 28


----------



## KohZa (Sep 14, 2011)

One Piece 639
Naruto 555
Bleach 464
Mahou Sensei Negima 337


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 14, 2011)

Hunter X Hunter 316
Ao No Exorcist 28
Beelzebub 124
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 200-230 (Well, picked it up again since I just want to see how this one ends...)


----------



## haegar (Sep 14, 2011)

*Dance in the Vampire Bund* vol 8-10
naruto n bleach :/


----------



## Hariti (Sep 14, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 353


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 14, 2011)

Naruto 554.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 14, 2011)

KHR! ch.353


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 14, 2011)

Beelzebub 124
KHR! 353


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 14, 2011)

JJBA chapters 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2011)

*Today:
*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.28)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.124)
_Bleach_ (Ch.464)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.22)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki_ (Ch.31) *[/End]*
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.316)
_Kamisama no Memochou_ (Ch.7)
_Melty Blood_ (Ch.47)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.57)
_Naruto_ (Ch.555)
_Rika_ (Ch.6)
_Shinwa Ponchi_ (Ch.14)
_Shi ni Itaru Yamai_ (Ch.15)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.26)


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 14, 2011)

Naruto 555


----------



## Blade (Sep 14, 2011)

One Piece 638-639
Gintama 332


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 14, 2011)

Ssen Nom 2-3
Ao no Exorcist 28
Beelzebub 124
City of Darkness 1
Ichi 1
Kamisama no Inai Nichiyoubi 1
Kataribe no List 1
Left Right 1
Magi 26
Shaman 4
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia 26
Yami no Aegis 20
Young Gun Carnaval 8


----------



## Vicious (Sep 15, 2011)

Gwisin Byeolgok Chapters 1-8
Toriko Chapter 157


----------



## Hariti (Sep 15, 2011)

Dengeki Daisy 40


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 15, 2011)

One Piece Ch.639


----------



## KohZa (Sep 15, 2011)

Beelzebub 124
Toriko 157


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2011)

Toriko 157


----------



## VLS (Sep 15, 2011)

Toriko 157


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Gwisin Byeolgok *08
*Sugar Dark* 13
*Beelzebub *124
*One Piece *639


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 15, 2011)

Toriko 157
Sun Ken Rock 85


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 15, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 353


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 15, 2011)

Jojo bizarre adventure vol 44-47


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2011)

*Today:*

_Balance Policy_ (Ch.5)
_Higanbana no Saku Yoru ni_ (Ch.7-8)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.353)
_Kuroyome_ (Ch.1)
_Onnanoko Tokidoki Otokonoko_ (Ch.5-6)
_Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker_ (Ch.21)
_Sugar Dark: Umerareta Yami to Shoujo_ (Ch.13)


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2011)

Young Gun Carnaval 8


----------



## Hariti (Sep 16, 2011)

Dengeki Daisy 41
Sugar Dark 13
Bakuman 147


----------



## Markness (Sep 16, 2011)

Naruto chapters 553 and 554
Bleach chapters 463 and 464
One Piece chapters 638 and 639
Oh My Godess! chapters 250 - 264


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 16, 2011)

Hokuto no Ken volumes 7-8 *[dropped]*


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 16, 2011)

Triage X 11


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 16, 2011)

All Rounder Meguru chapters 27-47


----------



## Katzuki (Sep 16, 2011)

Magi- the latest chapter (can't remember which # it is..) Finally Judal is in the picture.~


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 16, 2011)

Transfer Student Storm bringer 26-27


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2011)

*Today:*


_Ashita Dorobou_ (Ch.6)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.147)
_Enigma_ (Ch.48)
_Hakoiri Devil Princess_ (Ch.28)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.336)
_Iinari! Aibration_ (Ch.13)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.10)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.111-112)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.57)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.45)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.16)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.271-272)


----------



## Klammo (Sep 16, 2011)

Hunter X Hunter chapters 116-130


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 16, 2011)

Blood Lad 16
Arago 83


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Arago *83
*Happy* 136-138


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 16, 2011)

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 353.

toriko chapter 153.

hajime no ippo chapter 948.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 17, 2011)

Fairy Tail 251
Silver Spoon 1 - 16
Uncivilized Planet 1 - 11 [END]


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 17, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter  555
*Bleach* Chapter  464
*Fairy Tail* Chapter  251
*Dengeki Daisy* Chapter 41
*Stardust Wink* Chapter  17
*Ao No Excorcist* Chapter 28
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* 353


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 17, 2011)

Dengeki Daisy 29-41


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 17, 2011)

Fairy Tail 251
The God of Highschool 14
Air Gear 327
Soul Eater NOT! 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2011)

*Today:*

_Btooom!_ (Ch.23)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.137)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.158)


----------



## Hariti (Sep 17, 2011)

Area no Kishi 76
Fairy Tail 251


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 17, 2011)

Kuroko no basket 102


----------



## haegar (Sep 17, 2011)

Fairy Tail 251


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 17, 2011)

Gantz 347
Ao no exorcist 16-20


----------



## Saturday (Sep 17, 2011)

*Chrono Crusade *8-22


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 17, 2011)

Bambino 125-127
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 111-112
Transfer Student Storm Bringer 26-27
Bakuman 147
Bonnouji 7
Break Blade 53
Btooom 23
Cerberus 1
Diamond no Ace 54
Enigma 48
Heads 17
Kuro no Maruko Volume 1
Magiciean 67
Moon-Ah 0
Sugar Dark 13
Sun-Ken Rock 85
The World God Only Knows 158
Tokyo Girls Destruction 5


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 18, 2011)

Naruto 321


----------



## Klammo (Sep 18, 2011)

D.Gray-Man 161


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 18, 2011)

Gintama 333-350


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 18, 2011)

Holyland 130
Soul eater 90


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 18, 2011)

berserk volume 1&2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2011)

*Today:*

_Ashita Dorobou_ (Ch.7)
_Blood Lad_ (Ch.16)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.250-251)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.73-75)
_Hanagimi to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.1-2)
_Joshikousei Girls-Love_ (Ch.6)
_Kimi Koi Limit_ (Ch.6)
_Koimoku_  (Ch.6)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.64)
_Megane-chan_ (Ch.9) *[/End]*
_Melty Blood 2nd Act_ (Ch.16)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.11)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.58)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.4)
_Popcorn Avatar_ (Ch.9)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.9)
_Sugar Dark: Umerareta Yami to Shoujo_ (Ch.14)
_Tokyo Girls Destruction_ (Ch.5)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.273)


----------



## Hariti (Sep 18, 2011)

Dengeki Daisy 42
Skip Beat 180
Sugar Dark 14


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 18, 2011)

Melty Blood 1


----------



## Motochika (Sep 18, 2011)

Soul Eater Ch. 91


----------



## haegar (Sep 19, 2011)

*Nurarihyon no Mago* 169 (170raw+trans)


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 19, 2011)

Toriko 13.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 19, 2011)

Soul Eater Not! 1-2


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2011)

Legend of Koizumi - Chapters 1 - 50.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 19, 2011)

St&rs 9
Soul Eater 90


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 19, 2011)

Cerberus 1

Sugar dark 1


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 19, 2011)

ao no exorcist 20-28


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 19, 2011)

Melty blood 2-14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2011)

*Today:* 

_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.76)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.24)
_Hanagimi to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.3-4)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.102)
_Love Pheromone No.5_ (Ch.16)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.23)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.10-11)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.103)
_Sugar Dark: Umerareta Yami to Shoujo_ (Ch.15)


----------



## Hariti (Sep 19, 2011)

Sugar Dark 15


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 19, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo 112-123.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 19, 2011)

Bambino 128-129
7O3X 11
Btooom 24
City Hunter 75
Destroy and Revolution 13
Frogman 38
Hell Teacher Nube 38
Rookies 197
RRR 24
Samon Volume 1
Sugar Dark 15


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2011)

Jackals 43
Rookies 194


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 19, 2011)

Melty Blood 15-32


----------



## KohZa (Sep 20, 2011)

Hajime No Ippo 949


----------



## Hariti (Sep 20, 2011)

Hapi Mari 1-13


----------



## Sophie (Sep 20, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.335


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 20, 2011)

KissxSis 53

Arago 84


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2011)

*Today:*


_Frogman_ (Ch.34)
_Iinari! Aibration_ (Ch.14)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.53)
_Konohanatei Kitan_ (Ch.5)
_Kuroyome_ (Ch.2)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.62)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.46)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.22)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.274)


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 20, 2011)

YYH 45      .


----------



## Hariti (Sep 20, 2011)

Hapi Mari 16-27


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 21, 2011)

hajime no ippo chapter 949.


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2011)

Gwi Chapters 1 -13.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 21, 2011)

Kuroko no Basket chapter 1-28


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 21, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 353
Bleach 464
Naruto 555
Soul Eater 90


----------



## KohZa (Sep 21, 2011)

Kuroko no Basket chapter 29-48
Hajime No Ippo chapter 950


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 21, 2011)

Hajime no Ippo #950


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 21, 2011)

naruto chapter 556.

bleach chapter 465.

one piece chapter 640.

hajime no ippo chapter 950.

soul eater chapter 90.


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 21, 2011)

*Naruto *Chapter 556
*Bleach* Chapter 465
*One Piece *Chapter 640


----------



## Hariti (Sep 21, 2011)

Naruto  556
Bleach  465
One Piece 640


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2011)

*Today:*



_Btooom!_ (Ch.25)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.17)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.1-2)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.59)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.62)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.5)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.13)


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 21, 2011)

Naruto 556
Bleach 465
One Piece 640


----------



## Judecious (Sep 21, 2011)

Naruto 556.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 21, 2011)

Chaser 33-35
Gwi 2-13
Transfer Student Storm Bring 28-29
Bambino 130
Bleach 465
Btooom 26
Buyuden 22
City Hunter 76
Close Up 1
Destroy and Revolution 14
Fairy Tail 251
Hitman Part Time Killer 5
Ichi 2
Kimi no Iru Machi 151
Kudoku Experiment 4
Last Inning 92
Naruto 556
One Piece 640
Seol Hui 11
St&rs 10
Sunny 3
Toriko 157


----------



## Motochika (Sep 22, 2011)

Naruto Ch. 556
Bleach Ch. 456


----------



## KohZa (Sep 22, 2011)

_One Piece 640
Naruto 556
Bleach 465_


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2011)

Under Prin Ch 1-14


----------



## Delicious (Sep 22, 2011)

One Piece 640
Naruto 556
Bleach 456
Sun-ken Rock 1-34
Btoom! 23-25


----------



## Hariti (Sep 22, 2011)

Soul Eater 1-5[reread]


----------



## KohZa (Sep 22, 2011)

Kuroko no Basket ch.49-102


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 22, 2011)

One Piece 640
Naruto 556
Bleach 465


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 22, 2011)

Bleach 464-465.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 22, 2011)

Transfer Student Storm Bringer 28-29
Cage of Eden 97
KHR! 35?(well the last chapter)


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 22, 2011)

Hunter x hunter 317


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 22, 2011)

Sugar Dark 2-3
Hunter x hunter 317


----------



## Hariti (Sep 22, 2011)

Reborn! 354


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2011)

*Today:
*

_Bleach_ (Ch.456)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.26-27)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.97)
_Gyakusou Shoujo_ (Ch.10) *[/End]*
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.151)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.7)
_Naruto_ (Ch.556)
_Rewrite: Side-B_ (Ch.4)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.13)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.10)


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 22, 2011)

Naruto 125.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 23, 2011)

KHR! ch.354


----------



## Markness (Sep 23, 2011)

Bleach chapter 465
Narutao Chapter 556


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 23, 2011)

GE - Good Ending 96


----------



## Kiryuu (Sep 23, 2011)

Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! 534
The Breaker 44
Cry Eye 1-5
LDK 24


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 23, 2011)

Hunter X Hunter 187 to 317


----------



## KohZa (Sep 23, 2011)

Hunter X Hunter 1-21
Toriko 158


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 23, 2011)

Sket dance 164
Beelzebub 125
The Breaker. New Waves 44
Sugar Dark 4-10


----------



## Hariti (Sep 23, 2011)

*Gantz* ch.348


----------



## Klammo (Sep 23, 2011)

Toriko chapter 158


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 23, 2011)

Sugar dark 11-15


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 23, 2011)

hunter x hunter chapter 317.

toriko chapter 154.


----------



## Hariti (Sep 23, 2011)

Soul Eater 8-14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2011)

*Today:*


_Btooom!_ (Ch.28)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.36)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.96)
_Iinari! Aibration_ (Ch.15-20)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.22)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.113)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.354)
_Mahou Gyoushounin Roma_ (Ch.12)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.65)
_Tsuki Tsuki!_ (Ch.3)


----------



## KohZa (Sep 23, 2011)

Hunter X Hunter 22-61


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Gamble Fish* 50-77
*Sugar Dark* 15
*Btooom!* 1-28
*Iris Zero* 22
*Happy!* 139
*Dark Air *7
*Beelzebub* 128
*Another* 1-7
*GE - Good Ending* 96
*Kimi no Iru Machi*  151
*The Breaker New Waves* 43-44
*Kimi no Knife *28


----------



## Brian (Sep 23, 2011)

_Gantz_ Ch. 348


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 23, 2011)

Hunter X Hunter 317
Beelzebub 125
Toriko 158


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 23, 2011)

Naruto 431


----------



## KohZa (Sep 23, 2011)

Beelezbub 125
Hunter X hunter 62-75


----------



## Hariti (Sep 24, 2011)

Maid-sama! 64
Dengeki Daisy 43


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 24, 2011)

Dengeki Daisy 43


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 24, 2011)

_Noblesse_ - Chapters 180 - 202


----------



## Delicious (Sep 24, 2011)

Btoom! 28
Beelzebub 125
Gantz 348
Sun-Ken Rock 41-52


----------



## Kiryuu (Sep 24, 2011)

The Breaker New Waves 1-44
Koi dano Ai dano 6
 Kaichou wa Maid-sama 64
Ojousama wa Oyomesama 14-16


----------



## Hariti (Sep 24, 2011)

Soul Eater 15-26


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 24, 2011)

^Good job...

GANTZ 53-111


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 24, 2011)

Hell Girl 21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2011)

*Today:*


_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.9)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.125)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.29)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.317)
_Iinari! Aibration_ (Ch.21-22)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.7)
_Onikiri-sama wa Hakoiri Musume_ (Ch.16)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.175+Vol.13 Omake)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.275)


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 24, 2011)

World Embryo 67


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 24, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland 1 - 10


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 24, 2011)

Kuroko no basket 103


----------



## Raptorz (Sep 24, 2011)

Gamble Fish 77


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 24, 2011)

Cerberus 2
Blood Soul 1-2
Bloody cross 12


----------



## Raptorz (Sep 24, 2011)

Outlanders 34 *End*


----------



## Klammo (Sep 24, 2011)

Noblesse chapter 57


----------



## Hariti (Sep 25, 2011)

Soul Eater 27-33


----------



## KohZa (Sep 25, 2011)

kuroko no basket 103


----------



## Kiryuu (Sep 25, 2011)

Arisa 25-26
Kimi No Neiro 3
Crimson Hero 59
Oboreru Knife 14
Nanahikari 21
Tokyo Shiinju v2c1
Father Complex 5
 Higouhou Junai 7
The Guy Who Will Give a Kiss for ₩ 5000 9
Wait Wolf! 44


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 25, 2011)

Oboreru Knife 13-14


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 25, 2011)

_Fairy Tail_ - Chapter 252.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 25, 2011)

Fairy Tail 252
Blood Lad 17


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 25, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo 131.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2011)

*Today:*

_Btooom!_ (Ch.30)
_EX - Shounen Hyouryuu_ (Ch.9)
_Freezing_ (Ch.53)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.445-446)
_Hokkenshitsu_ (Ch.1)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.101)
_Iinari! Aibration_ (Ch.23) *[/End]*
_Kimi no Neiro_ (Ch.2-3)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.76)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.1-2)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.12)
_Metal Heart_ (Ch.35)
_Needless_ (Ch.94)
_Paradox Blue_ (Ch.7-8)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.429-430)
_Shikabane Hime_ (Ch.19)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.76)


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 25, 2011)

Steel ball run 80
Cage of eden 96-97


----------



## Hariti (Sep 25, 2011)

Bakuman 148
Fairy Tail 252
Soul Eater 34-47


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2011)

Nurarihyon no Mago 170
Vagabond 298


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Fairy Tail *252
*Btooom!* 29-30


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 26, 2011)

Btooom 27-30
Bartender 60
Beelzebub 125
Cerberus 2
Cry Eye 5
End of Eternity 1
Fairy Tail 252
Femme Fatale 7
Iris Zero 22
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 113
Kekkou Kamen 4
Kurogane 2
Maga-Tsuki 7
Magi 27
Magician 70
Meteo-san Sutoraiku desu 1
One Winter 6
Seol Hui 12
The Breaker New Waves 44
The World God Only Knows 159
Toriko 158
Until Death Do Us Part 123


----------



## Kiryuu (Sep 26, 2011)

Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa   11
Sekrei 119
 Nurarihyon no Mago 171
Natsume Yuujinchou 44
Mens Kou 17
Cosplay Animal 8
 Konya, Kimi ni Ai ni Iku 4
Yuuutsu na Asa 7


----------



## KohZa (Sep 26, 2011)

Fairy Tail 252
Nurarihyon no Mago 170


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 26, 2011)

One piece 640... btw does anyone have a recommendation of any good manga? Thank you.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 26, 2011)

Slam Dunk chapter 1-20


----------



## Markness (Sep 26, 2011)

spaniardguitarist said:


> One piece 640... btw does anyone have a recommendation of any good manga? Thank you.



Too many. Oh My Goddess! and Houshin Engi I recommend off the top of my head.

As for this topic, read volumes 36-39 of Oh My Goddess! Belldandy, Urd, Skuld, Peorth, and Hild put all other manga and even anime women to shame in terms of beauty.


----------



## Sahyks (Sep 26, 2011)

Kimi No Iru Machi 151


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2011)

*Today:*

_Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu_ (Ch.17)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.148)
_Blood Lad_ (Ch.17)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.252)
_Freezing_ (Ch.54)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.97)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.338)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.11)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.45-48)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.103)
_Manken_ (Ch.1)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.1)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.119)
_Tsukiyo no Fromage_ (Ch.16-17)


----------



## Klammo (Sep 26, 2011)

Noblesse chapter 58


----------



## Butcher (Sep 26, 2011)

Berserk 139


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 26, 2011)

fairy tail chapter 252.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Brave 10* 16-17
*Kimi No Iru Machi* 151
*Kiba no Tabishounin - The Arms Peddler* 15-22


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2011)

Kiba no Tabishounin 15-22 + extra

Air gear 328


----------



## Stringer (Sep 27, 2011)

Paladin _Volume 1_
Hishintan _c.1-c.5_
Skyhigh Shinshou _c.3_
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Battle Tendency  _c.78-c.87_


----------



## Kiryuu (Sep 27, 2011)

Buyuden 25
Lost In London 1-3
Momoiro Heaven 11
Kimi No Iru Machi 152


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2011)

Vinland Saga 77
The Red Soul 18
Young Gun Carnaval 8


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 27, 2011)

One Piece 52-53


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 27, 2011)

air gear chapter 328.

freezing chapter 56.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 27, 2011)

Finished both Gyo and Uzumaki.


----------



## Hariti (Sep 27, 2011)

Vampire Knight 75
B Gata H Kei 283-288


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2011)

*Today:*

_Btooom!_ (Ch.31)
_Freezing_ (Ch.55-56)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.152)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.338)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.63)
_Puppy Lovers_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Matariki (Sep 27, 2011)

_Aiki_ 75
_Tough_ 193
_Vinland Saga_ 77
_Full Metal Panic Sigma_ 52-56


----------



## Markness (Sep 28, 2011)

Berserk chapter 325
Rosario + Vampire Season II chapter 45
Negima 338
Omamori Himari chapters 45 and 46
Toriko chapters 156-158
Hunter x Hunter chapter 317


----------



## Brian (Sep 28, 2011)

_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 77


----------



## Hariti (Sep 28, 2011)

Soul Eater 48-52


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 28, 2011)

Yesterday:

*Neon Genesis Evangelion* - Chapters 1-5


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 28, 2011)

Berserk Ch.75-76


----------



## KohZa (Sep 28, 2011)

Negima chapter 338


----------



## Motochika (Sep 28, 2011)

Naruto Ch. 557


----------



## haegar (Sep 28, 2011)

Naruto Ch. 557


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 28, 2011)

HunterxHunter 318
Naruto 557
Bleach 466


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 28, 2011)

Naruto 557
Bleach 466
Hunter x Hunter 318
Vinland Saga 77
Deadman Wonderland 11 - 20


----------



## Motochika (Sep 28, 2011)

Naruto Ch.557
Bleach Ch.466


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 28, 2011)

HunterxHunter 318


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 28, 2011)

naruto chapter chapter 557.

bleach chapter 466.

hunter x hunter chapter 318.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 28, 2011)

Lucky dog 1-2


----------



## Hariti (Sep 28, 2011)

Bleach 466
Naruto 557


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bokura wa Minna Kawaisou_ (Ch.2)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.32)
_EX - Shounen Hyouryuu_ (Ch.10)
_Freezing_ (Ch.57)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.34)
_Kono Oneesan wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.7)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.60)
_Pastel_ (Ch.126)
_Seikoku no Ryuu Kishi_ (Ch.1-2)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.87)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.32)


----------



## Scizor (Sep 28, 2011)

Naruto 557
Bleach 466


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnouji 8-9
Btooom 31-32
Paladin 19-20
Attaque 2
Bakuman 148
Berserk 325
Buyuden 24
Dark Mage 7
Gekiryuuchi 16
Ichi 3
Kimi no Iru Machi 152
Lucky Dog 1 Blast 2
Mahou Sensei Negima 338
Manken 1
Necromancer 3
RRR 25
Vinland Saga 77
Yami no Aegis 21
Young Gun Carnaval 9
Zetman 170


----------



## Delicious (Sep 28, 2011)

Naruto 557
Bleach 466
Btoom! 31-32


----------



## KohZa (Sep 29, 2011)

Toriko 159
Naruto 557
Bleach 466


----------



## Hariti (Sep 29, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 355


----------



## Klammo (Sep 29, 2011)

Naruto 557
Bleach 466
Toriko 159
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 355


----------



## S (Sep 29, 2011)

Naruto 557
Bleach 466


----------



## Motochika (Sep 29, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.355


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 29, 2011)

Beelzebub 126
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 355


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 29, 2011)

Beelzebub 126


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 29, 2011)

KHR! 355
Naruto 557
Bleach 466


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 29, 2011)

Toriko 159
Naruto 557
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 355
Bleach 466


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 29, 2011)

Pokemon Special: Black & White 5-9


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2011)

_Me And the Devil Blues._

This was an amazing read. Japan has no taste whatsoever.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Sep 29, 2011)

Bleach Ch.466


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2011)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.126)
_Bleach_ (Ch.446)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.318)
_Kamisama no Memochou_ (Ch.8)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.3)
_Kuroyome_ (Ch.3)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.66)
_Naruto_ (Ch.557)
_Seishun For-get!_ (Ch.2)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.152-154)


----------



## KohZa (Sep 29, 2011)

KHR! 355
Beelzebub 126


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 29, 2011)

Kamen Rider 1-3
Transfer Student Storm Bringer 30-31
Enigma 49
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 114
Magician 71
RRR 26
Ryuuji 29
Sprite 14


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 29, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 200


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 30, 2011)

The Breaker:New Waves 45
World Embryo 68
The God Of High School 15
Transfer Student Storm Bringer 30-31


----------



## Markness (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh My Goddess! chapters 264-276. Caught up!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Big Order* 1
*The Breaker:New Waves *45
*Bloody Monday: Last Season *6 & 7
*Btooom!* 33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2011)

*Today:*

_Cheer Cheer_ (Ch.6-8) *[/End]*
_Enigma_ (Ch.49)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.114)
_Mousou Megane_ (Ch.1)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.24)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.13)
_Shinigamisama ni Saigo no Onegai wo_ (Ch.9)
_Supipara - Otome no Houkago Kansoku_ (Ch.1-2)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.23-29)


----------



## Kiryuu (Oct 1, 2011)

Fairy Tail 253
Switch Girl 30
Really?! 22
Mens Kou 18
The Breaker 45


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 1, 2011)

_Fairy Tail_ - Chapter 253.


----------



## Hariti (Oct 1, 2011)

Fairy Tail 253


----------



## Stringer (Oct 1, 2011)

Island_ c.3_
Drifters _volume 1_
Paladin _c.19-c.20_
Shut Hell _c.1-c.4_
March Story _c.2_
Chojin Gakuen _c.1-c.5_
The Legend of Kamui _c.1-c.2_
Bishounen de Meitantei de Doesu _c.1_
Shin Angyo Onshi Gaiden: _Story 1_
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Battle Tendency _c.88-c.90_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2011)

*Today:
*

_Btooom!_ (Ch.33)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.253)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.355)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.4)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.2)
_Nana to Kaoru - Black Label_ (Ch.13)
_Working!!_ (Ch.85-88)


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 1, 2011)

KHR 23          .


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 1, 2011)

Fairy tail 253 (Pfff...)


----------



## Blade (Oct 1, 2011)

Gintama 339-340


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Fairy tail* 253
*Arago *85 *[End]*
*Happy! *140


----------



## Kiryuu (Oct 2, 2011)

Delinquent Cinderella 18
Haruka17 19
Anata ni Hana wo Sasagemashou 9
Noel no Kimochi 24
Tackle On My Life 38
Confessing Truthfully 22-23
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa 12
Ao Haru Ride 9
Stardusk Wink 18
Home Drama 4
Adeiro Yuugi 1
Hito wa Naze Hatarakanakereba Naranainoka 8


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 2, 2011)

Bastard chapter 1.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 2, 2011)

*Arago* Chapter 85 END
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 253


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2011)

*Today:*

_Boku to Kanojo no Koi Rogu_ (Ch.1)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.34)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.68)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.43)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.12)
_K-ON!_ (Vol.5; Ch.12)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.104)
_Love Pheromone No.5_ (Ch.17)
_Onii-chan dakedo Ai sae Areba Kankei nai yo ne_ (Ch.00)
_Popcorn Avatar_ (Ch.10)
_Sore ga Kanojo no Seigi nara_ (Ch.4)
_Unbalance x Unbalance_ (Ch.80)
_Working!! Seishun Days_ (Ch.3)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.276)


----------



## Stringer (Oct 2, 2011)

Shin Angyo Onshi Gaiden:_ Story 2_
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Battle Tendency _c.91-c.92_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 2, 2011)

Btooom 33-34
Beelzebub 126
Big Order 1
Bleach 466
Countach 3
Diamond no Ace 55
Fairy Tail 253
Hell?s Kitchen 1
Kurogane 4
Last Game 1
Last Inning 93
Light Wing 17
Naruto 557
Rex Fabula 2
Seol Hui 13


----------



## Sahyks (Oct 2, 2011)

Girl Saurs DX chapter 1-66
The Breaker: New Waves chapter 45
Beelzebub 126


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 2, 2011)

Drifters 24


----------



## Kiryuu (Oct 3, 2011)

Adante 14
Yankee Kun To Megan Chan 155
Boku kara Kimi ga Kienai 19
Boy of the Female Wolf v10c4-5


----------



## Hariti (Oct 3, 2011)

Area no Kishi 77


----------



## zapman (Oct 3, 2011)

AIKI 77
GE 98
UxU 80
Listen to me, girls, I am your father!  1 - 2


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 3, 2011)

Arachnid 1-8


----------



## Greed (Oct 3, 2011)

One Piece Chapter 1

Bout time I started on this


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2011)

Air Gear 329


----------



## Hariti (Oct 3, 2011)

Bakuman 149


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2011)

*Today:*


_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.77)
_Freezing_ (Ch.58)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.98)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.339)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.13)
_Ore no Kouhai ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai_ (Ch.3)
_Seishun For-get!_ (Ch.3-5)
_Sekainohate de Aimashou_ (Ch.13-14)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.160)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.155)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.40)


----------



## Sahyks (Oct 3, 2011)

GE - Good Ending Chapter 98
Unbalance x Unbalance chapter 80


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 3, 2011)

Toriko 40.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 3, 2011)

To Love Ru Darkness Chapter 12.


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 3, 2011)

Jojolion chapter 4
Sun ken rock chapters 27-30


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2011)

Sket dance 165-167

To Love Ru Darkness 12


----------



## tminty1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Toriko 159
One Piece 100
Nurarihyon no Mago 0-2


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2011)

Bleach 467
Naruto 558
Unbalance x Unbalance 80
D.Gray-Man 208


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.149)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.33)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei!_ (Ch.17)
_Freezing_ (Ch.59)
_Kimi no Neiro_ (Ch.4)
_Nightmare Maker_ (Ch.1)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.60-62)


----------



## KohZa (Oct 4, 2011)

D.gray-man 208


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2011)

_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ - Chapter 445.
_Naruto_ - latest chapter.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 4, 2011)

Naruto 448.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 4, 2011)

*History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi* 444-445
*Gamble Fish* 78


----------



## Violence (Oct 4, 2011)

A bunch of short BL mangas


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2011)

HunterxHunter 319


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 4, 2011)

BBA last order 106
Hunter x hunter 319


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 4, 2011)

Bakuman 149
Blood-C 1
City of Darkness 2
D.Gray-Man 208
D-Frag 33
Diamond no Ace 53
Evergreen 1
Getter Robo G 1
Kekkou Kamen 5
Kimi no Iru Machi 153
Magi 28
Mahou Sensei Negima 339
Necromancer 4
Red Raven 3
RRR 27
Spoiler Wars Oneshot
The World God Only Knows 160
Young Gun Carnaval 10


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 4, 2011)

naruto chapter 558.

bleach chapter 467.

hunter x hunter chapter 319.

d gray man chapter 208.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 5, 2011)

*Bleach* Chapter 467
*Naruto* Chapter 558
*Bakuman* Chapter 149
*One Piece* Chapter 641


----------



## Hariti (Oct 5, 2011)

Bleach 467
Naruto 558
One Piece 641


----------



## KohZa (Oct 5, 2011)

One Piece 641
Bleach 467
 Naruto 558
Nurarihyon No Mago 172


----------



## haegar (Oct 5, 2011)

Bleach 467
Naruto 558


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 5, 2011)

One Piece 641


----------



## Cibo (Oct 5, 2011)

Btoom Ch.35


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 5, 2011)

one piece chapter 641.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Btooom!!* 35
*Magi* 1-29  pek
*Kurosagi* 40-43
*Buster Keel *19


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 5, 2011)

One Piece 461
Toriko 160


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 5, 2011)

One Piece 641
Bleach 467
Naruto 558
Toriko 160
Deadman Wonderland 21 - 30


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 5, 2011)

Buster Keel-19


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 5, 2011)

Buster Keel 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.467)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.35)
_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.208)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.339)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.447)
_Kahe Tantei Bu_ (Ch.17-18)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.153)
_Naruto_ (Ch.558)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.63)
_Ro-Kyu-Bu!_ (Ch.5)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.21)
_Tonari no Kaibutsukun_ (Ch.13)
_Yuru Yuru_ (Ch.3)


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 5, 2011)

Bleach Chapter 467.


----------



## Sahyks (Oct 5, 2011)

Naruto 558
Bleach 467
One Piece 641


----------



## Motochika (Oct 5, 2011)

Naruto Ch.558
Bleach Ch. 467
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.356


----------



## Butcher (Oct 5, 2011)

Gantz 204-206


----------



## Aeon (Oct 6, 2011)

*Enigma* Chapter 50
*Detective Conan* Chapter 792
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 356


----------



## Near. (Oct 6, 2011)

OP latest chapter ~


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 6, 2011)

claymore chapter 119.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 356.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 6, 2011)

Pok?mon adventures ch. 28 to 35


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 6, 2011)

Naruto 279.


----------



## Hariti (Oct 6, 2011)

Reborn! 356


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 6, 2011)

Reborn! 356
Claymore 119


----------



## KohZa (Oct 6, 2011)

KHR! ch.356


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 6, 2011)

KHR! 356
The God of High School 16
Young Gun Carnaval 9-10


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 6, 2011)

Shaman king remix 9-10


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 6, 2011)

*Naruto* Chapter 557-558
*Bleach* Chapter 467
*One Piece* Chapter 641
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 356


----------



## Stringer (Oct 6, 2011)

Island _c.7_
Saviour _c.1-c.2 _
Peridot _volume 1_ 
Shut Hell _c.5-c-16 _ 
The Swordsman _c.1-c-5  _ 
Onikiri Jyuzo _c.1.c.8    _ 
Saviour _c.1-c.2_ 
Orange [_Oneshot_]
One Day [_Oneshot_]


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 6, 2011)

All rounder Meguru 47


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2011)

*Today:
*

_
Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.18)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.119-125)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.319)
_Imori 201_ (Ch.205)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.114-115)
_Mikarun X_ (Ch.12)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.8)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.12)


----------



## Mochi (Oct 6, 2011)

Naruto [498; 558]
My Heart is Beating [17]


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 6, 2011)

Dendrobates 3-4
Transfer Studen Storm Bringer 32-33
Bambino 132
Blast 28
Buster Keel 19
Cerberus 3
Claymore 119
Cradle of Monsters 24
Enigma 50
Ichi 4
Magi 29
Over Drive 51
RRR 28
Seol Hui 14
Sunny 5


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 6, 2011)

Beelzebub 127


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 6, 2011)

Slam dunk 21.


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 6, 2011)

Reborn! 356


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Magico* 1-29
*Beelzebub *127
*XO Sisters * 2-4
*Happy!!* 141
*Blast* 28


----------



## Hariti (Oct 7, 2011)

*Gantz*  349


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 7, 2011)

To aru kagaku no Railgun 44
Pkmn special: Black & White 10
To Love Ru Darkness 12
Deadman Wonderland 48
Transfer Student Storm Bringer 32-33


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 7, 2011)

deadman wonderland chapters 1-48.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 7, 2011)

SDK 25-28.


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 7, 2011)

Gantz 349 10char


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2011)

*Today:*



_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.18)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.115)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.356)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.67)
_Onidere_ (Ch.122-125)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.14)


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 7, 2011)

sun ken rock 31-35


----------



## Aeon (Oct 8, 2011)

*The Breaker: New Waves* Chapter 46


----------



## Hariti (Oct 8, 2011)

D.Gray-Man 1-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2011)

*Today:*


_Aki Sora_ (Ch.22)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.127)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.36)
_Deadman Wonderland_ (Ch.48)
_Enigma_ (Ch.5)
_Hakoiri Devil Princess_ (Ch.29)
_Koimoku_ (Ch.7)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.5)
_Pokemon B&W_ (Ch.9-10)


----------



## Stringer (Oct 8, 2011)

Paladin _c.21-c.22_
Confidential Assassination Troop _c.1-c.8_ [_Reread_]
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Battle Tendency _c.95-c.99_


----------



## Smoke (Oct 8, 2011)

The Breaker NW 46
Orange Marmalade 34 (FUCKING CLIFFHANGER!!!!!!!)


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 8, 2011)

The Breaker NW 46
Fairy Tail 254 (though it should be called Fodder Tail ch. 1 )


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 8, 2011)

_Fairy Tail_ - Chapter 254. 

>.......>


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 8, 2011)

Kuroko no basket 105


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 9, 2011)

SDK 137-140.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 9, 2011)

fairy tail chapter 254.


----------



## David (Oct 9, 2011)

Berserk Volume 14-15, going to re-read the next few volumes as well.


----------



## Hariti (Oct 9, 2011)

Bakuman 150
Fairy Tail 254
Ao no Exorcist 28


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 9, 2011)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 254


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2011)

*Today:*

_Corpse Party Musume_ (Ch.12)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.254)
_Kosupure Animaru_ (Ch.8-9)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.105)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.14)
_Papa no Iu Koto wo Kikinasai! - Takanashi no Hidamari_ (Ch.2)
_Puppy Lovers_ (Ch.2-3)
_Sugar☆Family_ (Ch.12-14)
_Switch Girl!!_ (Ch.30)


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 9, 2011)

SDK 140-147.


----------



## Klammo (Oct 9, 2011)

Gantz 1-21


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 9, 2011)

Dogs: Bullets & Carnage 66


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 9, 2011)

Paladin 21-22
Ao no Exorcist 28
Bakuman 150
Bambino 133
Beelzebub 127
Bleach 467
Btooom 36
Buyuden 26
Cradle of Monsters 25
Dark Mage 9
Deadman Wonderland 48
Fairy Tail 254
Gekiryuuchi 17
Hitman Part Time Killer 6
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minor 113
Kurogane 5
Makai Ishi Mephisto 1
Naruto 558
One Piece 641
Oz 5
Shaman 5
Ssen Nom 6
Yami no Aegis 22


----------



## Aeon (Oct 10, 2011)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 254
*Bakuman* Chapter 150


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 10, 2011)

Bakuman 120.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 10, 2011)

The God Of Highschool 17

Air gear 330


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 10, 2011)

Vagabond 62-74


----------



## Farron (Oct 10, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 356
One Piece 641
naruto 558


----------



## Saturday (Oct 10, 2011)

Music of Marie
7-10


----------



## Hariti (Oct 10, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist 29


----------



## Syed (Oct 10, 2011)

Shinjeki no Kyojin 26.

Vinland Saga 77.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Oct 10, 2011)

Blue Exorcist 29.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2011)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.150)
_BB Project_ (Ch.17-19)
_EX - Shounen Hyouryuu_ (Ch.11)
_Faster tha a Kiss_ (Ch.45)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.99)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha_ (Ch.4)
_Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi_ (Ch.13)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.13)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.340)
_Maoyuu Maou Yuusha_ (Ch.5)
_My Doll House_ (Ch.7)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.58)
_Needless_ (Ch.35)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.35)
_Psycho Busters_ (Ch.24)
_Return_ (Ch.22-35+Specials) *[/End]*
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.88-90)
_Triage X_ (Ch.12-14)


----------



## Aeon (Oct 11, 2011)

*Gintama* Chapter 372
*Shingeki no Kyojin* Chapter 26


----------



## Hariti (Oct 11, 2011)

Mirai Nikki ch.1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2011)

*Today:
*

_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.340)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.12)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.5)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.2)


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 11, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist 29
Shaman King remix 11


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2011)

Blood Lad 18 (fuck yeah)


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 11, 2011)

Steel Ball Run 81


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 11, 2011)

Naruto 558.


----------



## Delicious (Oct 11, 2011)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 448
It's Not My Fault That I'm Not Popular! 1-3


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 12, 2011)

One Piece 642
Naruto 559
Bleach 468


----------



## Delicious (Oct 12, 2011)

One Piece 642
Bleach 468
Naruto 559


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 12, 2011)

One Piece 642
Bleach 468
Naruto 559


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 12, 2011)

Blood Lad 19


----------



## Hariti (Oct 12, 2011)

Naruto 559
One Piece 642
Bleach 468


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2011)

*Today:*


_Blood Lad_ (Ch.18)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.448)
_K-ON!_ (Vol.5; Ch.13)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.6)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.71)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.161)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.3-4)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.1-3)


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 12, 2011)

Naruto 559


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 12, 2011)

Hunter x hunter 320


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 12, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter 320


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Oct 12, 2011)

hxh 320


----------



## Motochika (Oct 12, 2011)

Naruto Ch. 559
Bleach Ch. 468


----------



## Aeon (Oct 13, 2011)

*Bleach* Chapter 468
*Naruto* Chapter 559
*Enigma* Chapters 51-52
*One Piece* Chapter 642
_*Bloody Monday Last Season*_ Chapter 08


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 13, 2011)

Negima 315-325


----------



## KohZa (Oct 13, 2011)

One Piece 642
Naruto 559
Bleach 468


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 13, 2011)

Toriko 161


----------



## Koshirae (Oct 13, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland 21-23


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 13, 2011)

Naruto 559
Bleach 468


----------



## Hariti (Oct 13, 2011)

*Kimi ni Todoke *60


----------



## KohZa (Oct 13, 2011)

Toriko 161


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2011)

*Today:*


_Aki Sora_ (Ch.23)
_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.29)
_Bleach_ (Ch.468)
_Blood Lad_ (Ch.19)
_Deus Ex machina_ (Ch.16)
_Kuchibiru ni Saketa Orange_ (Ch.4)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.320)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.68)
_Naruto_ (Ch.559)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.64)
_Rappi Rangai_ (Ch.40)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.46)
_Seikoku no Ryuu Kishi_ (Ch.3)
_Super Dreadnought Girl 4946_ (Ch.20)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.4)


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 13, 2011)

Transfer Student Storm Bringer 34-35 (completed)
Pokemon Special: Black & White 11


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 13, 2011)

Reread Toriko 80-130


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2011)

ST&RS CH. 11&12


----------



## Stringer (Oct 13, 2011)

Peridot _c.13-19_ 
Robot _story 3_
Onikiri Jyuzo c.10-13
Shut hell c.20-24
Confidential assination Troop _c.15-17_ END [reread]


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 13, 2011)

Reread Steel ball run 1-20


----------



## Brian (Oct 13, 2011)

_Kimi Ni Todoke_ Ch. 60
_One Piece_ Ch. 642


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 13, 2011)

Enigma 51-52
Transfer Student Storm Bringer 34-35
7O3X 12
Ao no Exorcist 29
Black Bird 31
Ever 17 1
Kimi no Iru Machi 154
Kimi no Knife 29
Klan 1
Kurogane 6
Mars 1
RRR 29
Sunny 6
The World God Only Knows 161
Young Gun Carnaval 11


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 13, 2011)

Beelzebub 128


----------



## Delicious (Oct 14, 2011)

Beelzebub 128


----------



## Aeon (Oct 14, 2011)

*Break Blade* Chapter 54


----------



## Kiryuu (Oct 14, 2011)

Kimochi no Yukue (MEIJI Kanako) 3
Youth Gone Wild 	v14 c4
Love in the Mask 124
Kimi no Iru Machi 154
Kuragehime 41
Boku wa Ookami 3
Youth Forget 8


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2011)

Young gun carnaval 11


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

Beelzebub Ch. 128
Magician Ch. 1 to 28.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Naruto * Chapter 559
*Bleach* Chapter 468
*One Piece* Chapter 642


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 14, 2011)

One Piece Ch.642


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2011)

World Embryo 69


----------



## Hariti (Oct 14, 2011)

Mirai Nikki ch.2


----------



## Sassy (Oct 14, 2011)

Naruto 559
Hitman Reborn 256
Air Gear 330


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2011)

*Today:*

_Enigma_ (Ch.51-52)
_Esprit_ (Ch.1-11)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.116)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.154)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.116)
_Pokemon Special B/W_ (Ch.11)
_Seishun For-get!_ (Ch.6-8)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.11-12)
_Tena on S-string_ (Ch.24)
_Tetsunagi Kooni_ (Ch.32)
_The!! Beach Stars_ (Ch.10)
_Tsuiteru Kanojo_ (Ch.1-9) *[/End]*
_Wa!_ (Ch.16-17)


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 14, 2011)

*Kuchibiru Tameiki Sakurairo Chapter 1-3*
How come I haven't found this earlier?! 

*K-ON Chapter 65*
Kakifly-san, please, I need more Mitsu.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 14, 2011)

Akumetsu 12-20
Magician 72-73
Ao no Exorcist 29
Bambino 135
Beelzebub 128
Bleach 468
Break Blade 54
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 116
Klan 2
Mahou Sensei Negima 340
One Piece 642
RRR 30
The!! Beach Stars 10


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 357


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 14, 2011)

Negima 326-340


----------



## Motochika (Oct 14, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.357


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2011)

The Breaker New Waves 47


----------



## Delicious (Oct 15, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 357
Btooom! 37


----------



## Hariti (Oct 15, 2011)

Reborn! 357
Silver Spoon 17


----------



## Aeon (Oct 15, 2011)

*Gintama* Chapter 373
*The Breaker: New Waves* Chapter 47
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 357


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2011)

*Today:*



_Beelzebub_ (Ch.128)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.37)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.17)
_Working!!_ (Ch.90)


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 15, 2011)

Fairy Tail 255
The God of High School 18


----------



## Hariti (Oct 15, 2011)

Fairy Tail 255


----------



## Delicious (Oct 15, 2011)

Fairy Tail 255


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 16, 2011)

*Fairy Tail * Chapter 255
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 357


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2011)

*Today:*

_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.78)
_Esprit_ (Ch.12)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.255)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.19-20)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.357)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.49)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.15)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.162)
_Tonari no Kaibutsukun_ (Ch.14)
_Toradora!_ (Ch.32-33)


----------



## Hariti (Oct 16, 2011)

Area no Kishi 78


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 16, 2011)

Re-read one piece 642


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2011)

Toradora 32-33


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 16, 2011)

Life is money 3
Bakuman 151


----------



## Delicious (Oct 16, 2011)

Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi 449


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2011)

Unbalance x Unbalance 81
Sket Dance 168-169
Soul Eater 91
Holyland 131


----------



## Aeon (Oct 17, 2011)

*Bakuman* Chapter 151
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 255
*Soul Eater* Chapter 91


----------



## Markness (Oct 17, 2011)

Battle Angel Alita volume 9
Battle Angel Alita: Last Order volume 5 
Going to read Orion soon.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.151)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.19)
_Corpse Party Musume_ (Ch.11)
_EX - Shounen Hyouryuu_ (Ch.12)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.100)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.449)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.102)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.14)
_Kono Kanojo wa Fiction desu_ (Ch.1)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.7)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.106-107)
_Onikiri-sama wa Hakoiri Musume_ (Ch.17)
_Seven Sisters!_ (Ch.2)
_Sore wa Totsuzen, Unmei no Aite ga_ (Ch.00)
_Unbalance x Unbalance_ (Ch.81)
_Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.5)


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2011)

Psyren 146

Kuroko no basket 108

The red soul 19


----------



## Violence (Oct 17, 2011)

jigoku Meguri vol. 3


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 17, 2011)

Blood and Steal 6
Btooom 37
Buyuden 27
Devilman Lady Volume 7
Gunners 1
Horn 3
Iris Zero 9
Klan 3
Last Inning 94
Mayo Chiki 15
Soul Eater 91
Spica 1
The World God Only Knows 162


----------



## Stringer (Oct 17, 2011)

Peridot _c.24-32_
Onikiri Jyuzo _c.16-23_
Blood And Steel _c.6_
The Ravages of Time _vol.3-4  _
The Legend of Kamui _c.3-7_ [END]  
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Battle Tendency _c.105-114_


----------



## Delicious (Oct 18, 2011)

Btooom! 38


----------



## Hariti (Oct 18, 2011)

Silver Spoon 18


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 18, 2011)

Psyren 146
STAR 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2011)

*Today:*


_Accel World_ (Ch.8)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.38)
_Higanbana no Saku Yoru ni_ (Ch.9)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.23)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.108)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.3-4)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.9)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.63) *[/END]*
_Seishun For-get!_ (Ch.9)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.25-26)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.14)
_Tsuki Tsuki!_ (Ch.4)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.88)
_Urara-chan no Naka no Hito_ (Ch.1-2)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.77)


----------



## Delicious (Oct 19, 2011)

That Future Is a Lie 1-26


----------



## Hariti (Oct 19, 2011)

B Gata H Kei 289-295


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 19, 2011)

D.Gray-man 30-39


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 19, 2011)

Hajime no Ippo #952


----------



## Motochika (Oct 19, 2011)

Naruto Ch.560


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 19, 2011)

Soul Eater Chapter 91
One Piece Chapter 643
Bleach Chapter 469
Naruto Chapter 560
Fairy Tail 255


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 19, 2011)

Naruto 560
Stell ball run 82


----------



## Hariti (Oct 19, 2011)

One Piece 643
Bleach 469
Naruto 560
Skip Beat 181


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2011)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.341)
_Houkago Play 2_ (Ch.2)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.27)
_Kuroyome_ (Ch.4)
_Popcorn Avatar_ (Ch.11)
_Puppy Lovers_ (Ch.4-5)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.23)
_Sore wa Totsuzen, Unmei no Aite ga_ (Ch.1)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.13-14)


----------



## Delicious (Oct 19, 2011)

One Piece 643
Bleach 469
Naruto 560


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 19, 2011)

Hunter x hunter 321


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 19, 2011)

One Piece 643
Hunter X Hunter 321
Naruto 560
Bleach 469
Holyland 132-134


----------



## Motochika (Oct 20, 2011)

Bleach Ch.469
Soul Eater Ch. 91


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.469)
_Bousou Shojo_ (Ch.8)
_Hanagimi to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.5)
_Houkago Play 2_ (Ch.3-4)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.64)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.358)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.50-51)
_Kosupure Animaru_ (Ch.10)
_Melty Blood_ (Ch.49)
_Naruto_ (Ch.560)
_Not Lives_ (Ch.3)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.18)
_Switch Girl!!_ (Ch.31)


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 20, 2011)

*Souten no Ken* volume 4


----------



## Delicious (Oct 20, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 358
Code Beaker 140


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 20, 2011)

Jojo bizarre adventure vol 52-54


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 358
Soul Eater NOT! 9.5/10(whatever it was)


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 20, 2011)

_Kimi ni Todoke_ 41-60


----------



## Motochika (Oct 20, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.358


----------



## Raptorz (Oct 21, 2011)

Popcorn Avatar Ch.11
Silver Spoon Ch.18
One Piece Ch.643


----------



## Aeon (Oct 21, 2011)

*Bleach* Chapter 469
*Naruto* Chapter 560
*One Piece* Chapter 643
*Code:Beaker* Chapter 140
*Detective Conan* Chapter 793
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 358


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2011)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.129)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.22)
_Kandachime_ (Ch.24)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.155)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.8)
_Supipara - Otome no Houkago Kansoku_ (Ch.3)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.5-6)


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2011)

Beelzebub 129
Young Gun Carnaval 12-13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2011)

*Today:*

_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.321)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.15)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.341)


----------



## Hariti (Oct 22, 2011)

Gantz ch.350


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2011)

The Breaker NW 48
Aphorism 16
Sora no Otoshimono 54


----------



## Delicious (Oct 22, 2011)

Gantz 350
Fairy Tail 256
Beelzebub 129
Shingeki no Kyojin 1


----------



## Primavera (Oct 22, 2011)

Cardcaptor Sakura, volume two. I'm currently working on volume three.


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 22, 2011)

Soul Eater - Chapter 91


----------



## Hariti (Oct 23, 2011)

Fairy Tail 256


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 23, 2011)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 256
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 358


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2011)

*Today:*



_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.35)
_Kandachime_ (Ch.13)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.156)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.52)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.69)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.117-119)
_Needless_ (Ch.95)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.27)
_Shade: The Other Side of Light_ (Ch.26) *[/End]*
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.15)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.54)
_Sukitte Ii na yo_ (Ch.18)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.163)
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.30)


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2011)

Kuroko no basket 109

darren shan - Cirque du freak 1-14


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 23, 2011)

Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa 15
G.E. 101
Bakuman 152


----------



## Kelci (Oct 23, 2011)

Naruto: 560
Love So Life: Just starting.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2011)

Darren Shan 15-30


----------



## Aeon (Oct 24, 2011)

*Gintama* Chapter 374
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 256
*Bakuman* Chapter 152
*The Breaker: New Waves* Chapter 48
*Bloody Monday Last Season* Chapter 09


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 24, 2011)

Negima 342


----------



## KohZa (Oct 24, 2011)

New prince Of Tennis Ch.1-64


----------



## Delicious (Oct 24, 2011)

Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi 450


----------



## Benzaiten (Oct 24, 2011)

A Fairy Tale for the Demon Lord (Chapter 0 - 19)
Buzzer Beater (Done)
Koukou Debut (Chapter 1-22)
Hanada (Done)
Tokimeki Gakuen Ouijigumi (Done)
Nanaco Robin (Done)
Slam Dunk (Chapter 1)

/i know i know. i have no life.


----------



## Hariti (Oct 24, 2011)

Bakuman 152
Mirai Nikki 3


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 24, 2011)

*Gretel 1*
Why so much panty shots?


----------



## haegar (Oct 24, 2011)

*HSDK ch 450*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2011)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.152)
_Carnivorous Princess Yegrinna_ (Ch.1-5)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.139)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.256)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.37)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.101)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.342)
_Himitsu No Ai-Chan_ (Ch.8-9)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.450)
_Kono S wo, Mi yo!_ (Ch.52-62)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.8)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.109)
_Pokemon B&W_ (Ch.12)
_Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker_ (Ch.22)


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 24, 2011)

Darren Shan 31-47


----------



## Raptorz (Oct 24, 2011)

Bremen Ch.40


----------



## Benzaiten (Oct 25, 2011)

Gokinjo Monogatari (Chapter 18-33)


----------



## Wandhappy (Oct 25, 2011)

The second volume of the Yu-Gi-Oh! GX manga.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 25, 2011)

Darren Shan 48-62


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 25, 2011)

*Kuchibiru Tameiki Sakurairo Chapter 7-9 [END]*
Cute manga, definately.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 25, 2011)

Transfer student storm bringer 36-37


----------



## Hariti (Oct 25, 2011)

Kaichou wa Maid-sama! 65
Kimi ni Todoke 61


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2011)

*Today:*

_Aku no Hana_ (Ch.18)
_Freezing_ (Ch.60)
_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.16)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.342)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.40)
_Shuukaku no Juunigatsu_ (Ch.1)
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.31)


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 25, 2011)

Darren Shan 63-74(I can?t find more chapters)


----------



## Raptorz (Oct 25, 2011)

Bremen Ch.82 (Finished)


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 25, 2011)

*Kurohime* volume 1


----------



## Primavera (Oct 25, 2011)

Fruits Basket, volume 7
Black Butler, chapters 16-18


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 26, 2011)

5 centimeters a second, sad.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Magi - Labyrinth of Magic* 30-31
*Horn* 3
*Gwisin Byeolgok * 9
*Buyuden *27-28
*GE - Good Ending* 100-101
*Bloody Monday Last Season * 9
*Kimi No Iru Machi * 155-156
*Code Breaker* 140
*Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi* 449-450
*Dark Air* 8


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 26, 2011)

Cage of Eden 98
Deadman Wonderland 49


----------



## Benzaiten (Oct 26, 2011)

Paradise Kiss Vol 3-5


----------



## Hariti (Oct 26, 2011)

Soul Eater 54-58
Mirai Nikki 8-11


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 26, 2011)

Blood Lad 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2011)

*Today:* 

_Seikoku no Ryuu Kishi_ (Ch.4)
_Sore wa Totsuzen, Unmei no Aite ga_ (Ch.2)


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 26, 2011)

Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou 16-17(wtf ch 17 has only 9 pages)


----------



## Aeon (Oct 27, 2011)

*Detective Conan* Chapter 794


----------



## Hariti (Oct 27, 2011)

Naruto 561
Vampire Knight 76


----------



## Motochika (Oct 27, 2011)

Naruto Ch. 561


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 27, 2011)

One Piece Ch.644


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2011)

*Today:*

_Blood Lad_ (Ch.20)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.98)
_Carnivorous Princess Yegrinna_ (Ch.6)
_Deadman Wonderland_ (Ch.49)
_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.17)
_Mahou Onna ga Kuru_ (Ch.1-3)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.61)
_Naruto_ (Ch.561)
_Prism_ (Ch.3-3.5 & EX)
_Shuukaku no Juunigatsu_ (Ch.2)
_Switch Girl!!_ (Ch.32)
_Wife and Wife_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Delicious (Oct 27, 2011)

One Piece 644
Naruto 561
Bleach 470


----------



## KohZa (Oct 27, 2011)

One Piece 644
Naruto 561
Bleach 470


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Oct 27, 2011)

hxh 322


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 27, 2011)

*Freezing* 1-60
*Gangsta *1-7
*Deadman Wonderland *1


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 27, 2011)

Beelzebub 130
HunterxHunter 322
One Piece 644
Naruto 561
Bleach 470


----------



## Delicious (Oct 28, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 359
Beelzebub 130
Btooom! 39


----------



## Hariti (Oct 28, 2011)

Reborn! 359


----------



## KohZa (Oct 28, 2011)

Beelzebub 130
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 359


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 28, 2011)

Reborn! 359

Mirai Nikki 4-12


----------



## Hariti (Oct 28, 2011)

Mirai Nikki 12-16


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 28, 2011)

HXH 322
One Piece 644
Naruto 561
Bleach err... whatever chapter it was.


----------



## Motochika (Oct 28, 2011)

Bleach Ch.470
Katekyo Hitman Reborn Ch. 359


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2011)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.130)
_Bleach_ (Ch.470)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.69)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.322)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.359)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.77)
_Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imouto ga Iru!_ (Ch.2)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.5)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.43)
_Yotsuba&!_ (Ch.76)


----------



## Delicious (Oct 28, 2011)

Yotsuba&! 76


----------



## Primavera (Oct 28, 2011)

Black Butler 22-34
Dragon Ball 15-26


----------



## Hariti (Oct 29, 2011)

Mirai Nikki 18-22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2011)

*Today:*



_Btooom!_ (Ch.39)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.16)
_Maoyuu Maou Yuusha_ (Ch.6)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.6)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.10)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.15)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.277-278)


----------



## Lasker (Oct 29, 2011)

Billy Bat: 01-30 
Ikigami: volumes 6/7/8


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 29, 2011)

Darren Shan 74-84


----------



## tminty1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Toriko 163.


----------



## Klammo (Oct 29, 2011)

Toriko 163


----------



## Sahyks (Oct 29, 2011)

One Piece chapter 644
Bleach chapter 470
Naruto chapter 561
Beelzebub chapter 130
Gangsta chapter 1-7


----------



## Butcher (Oct 29, 2011)

Psyren Volume 2


----------



## Primavera (Oct 29, 2011)

Black Butler 35-41
Dragon Ball 38-50


----------



## Raptorz (Oct 29, 2011)

Gangsta Ch.7


----------



## Shozan (Oct 30, 2011)

Finished Slam Dunk and i dont give a shit... I cried!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2011)

*Today:*

_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.53)
_Love Pheromone No.5_ (Ch.18)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.70)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.120)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.7)
_Samurai High School_  (Ch.24)


----------



## KohZa (Oct 30, 2011)

Fairy Tail 257
Toriko 163


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2011)

Fairy Tail 257
Holyland 135
Young Gun Carnaval 14
Kuroko no basket 110


----------



## Hariti (Oct 30, 2011)

Fairy Tail 257
Bakuman 153


----------



## Primavera (Oct 30, 2011)

Dragon Ball ch. 51-60


----------



## KohZa (Oct 30, 2011)

Kuroko No Basket 110


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2011)

*Today:
*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.51)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.153)
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.28)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.257)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.102)
_Himitsu no Akuma-chan_ (Ch.6)
_K-ON!_ (Vol.6; Ch.1)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.11+Extra)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.9)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.110)
_Onidere_ (Ch.126-127)
_Samurai High School_ (Ch.25) *[/End]*


----------



## Primavera (Oct 31, 2011)

Dragon Ball ch. 61-74


----------



## Saishin (Nov 1, 2011)

Full Metal Alchemist 8


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 1, 2011)

*Kurohime* volumes 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2011)

*Today:*

_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.36)
_EX - Shounen Hyouryuu _(Ch.14)
_Hokkenshitsu_ (Ch.2)
_Sore wa Totsuzen, Unmei no Aite ga_ (Ch.3)
_Working!!_ (Ch.91)


----------



## Violence (Nov 1, 2011)

Domina no Do! (ch. 24)


----------



## Primavera (Nov 1, 2011)

Dragon Ball ch. 75-80
Bleach ch. 467-470


----------



## Raptorz (Nov 1, 2011)

Sugar dark Ch.16


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2011)

Big Order ch.2


----------



## Hariti (Nov 2, 2011)

Naruto 562
Bleach 471
One Piece 1-10(reread)+645


----------



## Motochika (Nov 2, 2011)

Naruto Ch. 562
Bleach Ch.471


----------



## KAM18 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter Ch. 323


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 2, 2011)

Mirai Nikki 48-60


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2011)

One Piece 645
Hunter x Hunter 323
Naruto 562
Bleach 471


----------



## Primavera (Nov 2, 2011)

Naruto ch. 562
Dragon Ball ch. 81-92


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2011)

Zen martial Arts Academy 1-2

Carnivorous princess Yegrinna 6

KHR! 360


----------



## Klammo (Nov 2, 2011)

Naruto 562
Bleach 471
One Piece 645
Hunter x Hunter 323
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 360


----------



## Shozan (Nov 2, 2011)

Naruto 562
One Piece 645
Hunter x Hunter 323


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2011)

*Today:*


_EX - Shounen Hyouryuu_ (Ch.15)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.343)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.44)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.36-37)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.16)
_Sugar Dark: Umerareta Yami to Shoujo_ (Ch.16)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.164)


----------



## Delicious (Nov 2, 2011)

One Piece 645
Naruto 562
Bleach 471
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 360


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Nov 2, 2011)

One Piece Ch.645


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 2, 2011)

epic x epic 323


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 2, 2011)

*Project ARMS* volumes 1-2


----------



## KohZa (Nov 3, 2011)

One Piece 645
Naruto 562
Bleach 471
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 360


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 3, 2011)

Naruto 349


----------



## HInch (Nov 3, 2011)

Beelzebub. It was the greatest chapter of any manga of all time. You should all read the manga so that you can read this chapter DO IT NERDS.

Oh it was chapter 131.


----------



## Hariti (Nov 3, 2011)

Reborn! 360


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 3, 2011)

Beelzebub 131


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 3, 2011)

Watashi ni xx Shinasai! 22-29


----------



## Primavera (Nov 3, 2011)

Dragon Ball ch. 93-102


----------



## tminty1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Reborn 360 

Iemitsu


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2011)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.131)
_Bleach_ (Ch.471)
_Corpse Party Musume_  (Ch.13)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.23)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.323)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.360)
_Naruto_ (Ch.562)
_Sore ga Kanojo no Seigi nara_ (Ch.5)
_Tonari no Kaibutsukun_ (Ch.15)
_Working!!_ (Ch.92)


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 3, 2011)

*Shin Angyo Onshi* volumes 6-7


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Nov 4, 2011)

Bleach Ch.471


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2011)

*Today:*

_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.8)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.25)
_Shitsuji Shoujo to Ojousama_ (Ch.11)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.28)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.7)


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 4, 2011)

Bakuman 128-153

To Love Ru Darkness 13

Air Gear 334


----------



## Primavera (Nov 4, 2011)

Dragon Ball ch. 103


----------



## Raptorz (Nov 5, 2011)

One Piece Ch.645


----------



## Delicious (Nov 5, 2011)

Btooom! 40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2011)

*Today:*

_Btooom!_ (Ch.40)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.12)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.157)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.13)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.89)


----------



## Hariti (Nov 5, 2011)

Silver Spoon 19
Gintama 1


----------



## Benzaiten (Nov 5, 2011)

A Fairy Tale for the Demon Lord (Ch. 24 - 25)


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 5, 2011)

B Gata H Kei final chapters   
I loved this story so much and it's over now. I'm too sad atm.


----------



## Hariti (Nov 5, 2011)

Gintama 4-5 
and


Zabuza said:


> B Gata H Kei final chapters
> I loved this story so much and it's over now. I'm too sad atm.



This.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 5, 2011)

D. Gray-man 

Kuroko no Basket 111


----------



## Benzaiten (Nov 5, 2011)

Oresama Teacher (22 - 51)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 5, 2011)

Samurai Deeper Kyo 151.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2011)

*Today:*

_Boku to Kanojo no Koi Rogu_ (Ch.2)
_Cu-Cu-Cute!_ (Ch.1)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.451)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.7)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.13)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.28)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.111)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.71)
_Manken_ (Ch.2)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.121)
_My Girl_ (Ch.25)
_Papa no Iu Koto wo Kikinasai!_ (Ch.3)
_Puppy Lovers_ (Ch.6-7)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.16+Extra)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.19)
_Sore wa Totsuzen, Unmei no Aite ga_ (Ch.4)
_Velvet Kiss_ (Ch.17)


----------



## Patrick (Nov 6, 2011)

Fairy Tail 258
Bleach 255-265


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2011)

Fairy tail 258


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 6, 2011)

DB 214         .


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2011)

Bakuman 154
Sket Dance 170
Transfer Student Storm Bringer 38-39
Young Gun Carnaval 15


----------



## Smoke (Nov 6, 2011)

B gata H kei - Final Chapters

Piano no mori 1-77


----------



## Primavera (Nov 6, 2011)

Fruits Basket vol. 10


----------



## Raptorz (Nov 6, 2011)

Silver Spoon Ch.19


----------



## Motochika (Nov 6, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 360


----------



## Benzaiten (Nov 7, 2011)

One Piece (305-330)


----------



## Patrick (Nov 7, 2011)

Bakuman 154


----------



## Diddy (Nov 7, 2011)

Fairy Tail 258
Dengeki Daisy 45


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2011)

*Today:*


_Ashita Dorobou_ (Ch.8)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.154)
_Big Order_ (Ch.1-2)
_Carnivorous Princess Yegrinna_ (Ch.7)
_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.209)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.258)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.103)
_Hajimete no Aku _(Ch.126)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.117-119)
_Kill Me Baby_ (Ch.28-29)
_Kitsune no Yomeiri_ (Ch.12)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.10)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.64)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_  (Ch.12.5)
_Needless_ (Ch.36-37)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.26)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.22)
_The!! Beach Stars_ (Ch.11)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.41)


----------



## Raptorz (Nov 7, 2011)

Iron wok Ch.1-7


----------



## sphicentnxaur (Nov 8, 2011)

Slam Dunk vol. 25 to 31.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 8, 2011)

Cage of Eden 99
KissxSis 54


----------



## Byrd (Nov 8, 2011)

Battle Angel Alita Chapter 21
Drifters 22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2011)

*Today:*



_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.99)
_Fukigen Cinderella_ (Ch.1)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.76-78)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.54)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.59)
_Sentou Jousai Masurao_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Markness (Nov 9, 2011)

Battle Angel Alita volumes 8 and 9.


----------



## haegar (Nov 9, 2011)

naruto 563


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 9, 2011)

Ao no exorcist 30
Naruto 563
Bleach 472


----------



## Delicious (Nov 9, 2011)

Naruto 563
Bleach 472
Ao No Exorcist 30


----------



## Klammo (Nov 9, 2011)

Naruto 563
Bleach 472


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2011)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.30)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.344)
_Nisekoi_ (One-Shot & Ch.1)
_Nyatto!_ (Ch.5)
_Ore no Kouhai ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai_ (Ch.4)
_Spotted Flower_ (Ch.0-4)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.165)


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Nov 9, 2011)

Bleach Ch.472


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 9, 2011)

Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou 18


----------



## ScaryRei (Nov 9, 2011)

Naruto ch. 563
Natsume Yuujin-cho vol. 12
Nana to Kaoru Arashi ch. 17


----------



## Delicious (Nov 9, 2011)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 452


----------



## Motochika (Nov 9, 2011)

Naruto Ch. 563
Bleach Ch. 472


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 9, 2011)

Naruto Ch. 563
Bleach Ch. 472
Ao No Exorcist Ch. 30
HSDK Ch. 452


----------



## Hariti (Nov 10, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist 30
Bleach 472
Naruto 563


----------



## haegar (Nov 10, 2011)

HSDK 452
Shingeki no Kyoujin ch 27


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 10, 2011)

KHR! 361
Drifters 25


----------



## tminty1 (Nov 10, 2011)

KHR 361
Naruto 563


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.472)
_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.18)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.158)
_Love Pheromone No.5_ (Ch.19)
_Naruto_ (Ch.563)
_Onikiri-sama wa Hakoiri Musume_ (Ch.18)
_Ratman_ (Ch.1-3)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.30)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.156)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.279)


----------



## Klammo (Nov 10, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 361


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 10, 2011)

SDK 153-164.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 10, 2011)

Houshin Engi Volume 3-9.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 10, 2011)

Bleach 459-461


----------



## GaiaMaverick (Nov 11, 2011)

Team Medical Dragon 5
Mahou Sensei Negima! 344
Air Gear 336
Fairy Tail 260


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2011)

Fairy Tail 259
Zombie Loan 75-79
Air Gear 335

Tuesday-yesterday

Zombie loan 1-74


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2011)

*Today:*



_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.453)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.361)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.343)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.9)
_Rika_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 11, 2011)

Neon Genesis Evangelion - Chapters 6-10
Love Hina - Chapters 1-6


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2011)

Holyland 136-140
Beelzebub 132
HunterxHunter 324


----------



## Delicious (Nov 12, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 361
Fairy Tail 259
Beelzebub 132
Sun-Ken Rock 86


----------



## moh (Nov 12, 2011)

Bonnouji, Chapters 1 and 2...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2011)

*Today:*

_Carnivorous Princess Yegrinna_ (Ch.8)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.259)
_Fuko Neko_ (Ch.1-2)
_Highschool DxD_ (Ch.1)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.120)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch. 11)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.42-43)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 12, 2011)

Bleach 472.


----------



## Benzaiten (Nov 12, 2011)

A Fairytale for the Demon Lord (27 & 28)


----------



## ナルヒナ (Nov 12, 2011)

Today:
Fairy Tail 259
Beelzebub 132
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 120
Berserk volume 16-26

Yesterday:
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 361
HunterxHunter 324
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 453
Air Gear 335
Berserk volume 2-15


----------



## Markness (Nov 12, 2011)

Berserk volumes 30-35. Going to read Oh My Goddess! volumes 34-39 later today. I read in certain patterns due to having Aspergers.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 12, 2011)

Young Gun Carnaval 16


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 12, 2011)

*Love Hina* - Chapters 7-15
*Neon Genesis Evangelion* - Chapters 11-15


----------



## Primavera (Nov 12, 2011)

Dragon Ball ch. 104-105


----------



## Raptorz (Nov 12, 2011)

Carnivorous Princess Yegrinna Ch.8


----------



## ナルヒナ (Nov 13, 2011)

Bakuman 155
Cradle of Monsters 26 & 27
Berserk volume 27-36
Kodoku Experiment 1-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2011)

*Today:*



_Beelzebub_ (Ch.132)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.54-56)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.2)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.17)
_Tonari no Kaibutsukun_ (Ch.16)


----------



## Hariti (Nov 13, 2011)

Area no Kishi 80
Bakuman 155
Fairy Tail 259
Silver Spoon 20


----------



## Markness (Nov 13, 2011)

Evangelion chapters 84 and 85. Shiji's casted off his emo pants!


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 13, 2011)

Naruto 550-552.


----------



## ScaryRei (Nov 13, 2011)

Apothecarius Argentum (Yakushi Argen)


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2011)

Dogs: Bullets and carnage 67
Kuroko no basket 112


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 13, 2011)

Love Hina - Chapters 16-24


----------



## Judas (Nov 13, 2011)

Monster~ Chapters 1-10


----------



## Raptorz (Nov 13, 2011)

Silver Spoon Ch.20


----------



## Diddy (Nov 14, 2011)

Fairy Tail 259


----------



## Klammo (Nov 14, 2011)

Noblesse chapters 126-139


----------



## S (Nov 14, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland 20-26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2011)

*Today:*


_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.79-80)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.52)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.155)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai+_ (Ch.1-2)
_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Ch.16)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.104)
_Hanagimi to Koisuru Watashi_ (Ch.6)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.7)
_Hokkenshitsu_ (Ch.3)
_Hoshikawa Ginza District 4_ (Ch.3)
_K-ON!_ (Vol.6; Ch.2)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.18)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.38)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.112)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.72)
_Okujou Hime_ (Ch.1-9)
_Onidere_ (Ch.128-133)
_Pokemon B&W_ (Ch.13)
_Shouri no Akuma_ (Ch.13)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.20)
_Tokyo Girls Destruction_ (Ch.6)
_Trinity Seven: 7-Nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.7)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.90)
_Working!!_ (Ch.93)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 14, 2011)

Bakuman 100


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 14, 2011)

Love Hina - Chapters 25-32


----------



## Markness (Nov 15, 2011)

Riki-Oh chapters 1-18
Battle Angel Alita: Last Order chapter 107
Negima chapter 343
One Piece chapters 643-645


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2011)

*Today:*


_Baka to Boing_ (Ch.29)
_Nana to Kaoru - Black Label_ (Ch.14)
_Velvet Kiss_ (Ch.18)


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 15, 2011)

Love Hina - Chapters 33-42


----------



## Hariti (Nov 16, 2011)

Bleach 473


----------



## Delicious (Nov 16, 2011)

One Piece 646
Bleach 473
Wa! 1-14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2011)

*Today:*


_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.55)
_My Doll House_ (Ch.8)
_Ratman_ (Ch.4)
_Seikoku no Ryuu Kishi_ (Ch.5)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.166)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.1-8)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 16, 2011)

Naruto 268


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 16, 2011)

Love Hina - Chapters 43-51


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Nov 16, 2011)

One Piece Ch.646


----------



## Raptorz (Nov 16, 2011)

Witch Craft Works Ch.8


----------



## Motochika (Nov 16, 2011)

Bleach Ch. 473


----------



## Hariti (Nov 17, 2011)

One Piece 646


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 17, 2011)

One Piece 646
Sugar Dark 16-17
The God Of High School 22-23
Bleach 473
Lucky Dog 1 Blast 3
KHR! 362


----------



## Delicious (Nov 17, 2011)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 453
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 363
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! 7-8


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 17, 2011)

Bleach 473


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2011)

*Today:*

_
Ashita Dorobou_ (Ch.9)
_Bleach_ (Ch.473)
_Butterfly_ (Ch.37)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.30)
_Fortune Arterial - Character's Prelude_ (Ch.8-9) *[/End]*
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.345)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.14)
_Kill Me Baby_ (Ch.30-31)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.11)
_Pantser Princess_ (Ch.3)
_Papa no Iu Koto wo Kikinasai!_ (Ch.4)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.9-11)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Sugar Dark* 17
*Witch Craft Works* 1-6


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 17, 2011)

Love Hina - Chapters 52-60


----------



## Hariti (Nov 18, 2011)

Reborn! 362


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Nov 18, 2011)

Bleach Ch.473


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 18, 2011)

DB chapter 90.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2011)

*Today:*

_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.121)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.362)
_Koharu no Hibi_ (Ch.17-18)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.10)
_Sugar Dark: Umerareta Yami to Shoujo_ (Ch.17)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.8)
_YuriCan ~Yurika no Campus Life~_ (Ch.1)


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 18, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter 325
Zen Martila Arts Academy 3
Air Gear 336


----------



## Delicious (Nov 18, 2011)

Code:Breaker 141


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 18, 2011)

Love Hina - Chapters 61-69


----------



## Hariti (Nov 19, 2011)

Fairy Tail 260
Gantz 352


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 19, 2011)

Fairy Tail 260


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 19, 2011)

*Pok?mon Special: Black and White Chapter 9-13*
Poor White... 
Bubu.


----------



## haegar (Nov 19, 2011)

*Fairy Tail *ch 260


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2011)

*Today:*


_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.324)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.159)
_Working!!_ (Ch.94)
_Yamanko!_ (Ch.13-14)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 19, 2011)

Bakuman 23


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 19, 2011)

Beelzebub 133
Fairy Tail 260


----------



## Near. (Nov 19, 2011)

Detective conan .xd


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 19, 2011)

Beelzebub CH 133
Fairy Tail CH 260
Tower of God CH 72
Sekirei CH 120


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 19, 2011)

Bleach 462-473


----------



## Delicious (Nov 19, 2011)

Gantz 352
Fairy Tail 260
Beelzebub 133
Sun-Ken Rock 87


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 19, 2011)

World Embryo 70
Toriko 1-23


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 19, 2011)

Love Hina - Chapters 70-78
Neon Genesis Evangelion - Chapters 16-19


----------



## Brian (Nov 20, 2011)

_Gantz_ Ch. 352


----------



## Hariti (Nov 20, 2011)

Bakuman 156
Skip Beat 183


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2011)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.133)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.260)
_Houkago Play 2_ (Ch.5)
_Liar Game_ (Ch.1-7)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.120)
_Tonari no Kaibutsukun_ (Ch.17)


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 20, 2011)

Kuroko no basket 113

Cage of Eden 100

Zen Martial Arts Academy 4

Soul Eater 92


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 20, 2011)

Love Hina - Chapters 79-87


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Magi* 33-35


----------



## Hariti (Nov 21, 2011)

Silver Spoon 21


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 21, 2011)

Fairy Tale 259-260.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 21, 2011)

Soul Eater 92


----------



## Near. (Nov 21, 2011)

Detective Conan .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2011)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.156)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.100-101)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.105)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.19)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.15)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.113)
_Liar Game_ (Ch.8-17)
_Naisho no Otome Revolver_ (Ch.1-2)
_Sekainohate de Aimashou_ (Ch.15-16)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.121)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.21)
_To Love-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.13.5)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.78)


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 21, 2011)

Sora no Otoshimono 55
To Love-Ru Darkness 13.5
Cage of Eden 101
Young Gun Carnaval 17
Toriko 45-85

Yesterday.
Toriko 24 -44


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 21, 2011)

SDK 35-42.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 21, 2011)

soul eater chapter 92.

fairy tail chapter 260.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 362.

one piece chapter 646.

bleach chapter 473.

hunter x hunter chapter 325.


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 21, 2011)

Love Hina - Chapters 88-96


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 21, 2011)

Cage of Eden 101
Sekirei 121


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 22, 2011)

*Guyver* volumes 8-10


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Nov 22, 2011)

Lone Wolf and Cub - Volume One.


----------



## Klammo (Nov 22, 2011)

Toriko 164
Mahou Sensei Negima 11-15


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 22, 2011)

Cage of Eden 102
Toriko 85 -120


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2011)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.20)
_En Passant_ (Ch.19)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.28)
_Ratman_ (Ch.5)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.122+One Shot) 
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.55)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.167)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.157)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 22, 2011)

Cage of Eden 1


----------



## Griever (Nov 22, 2011)

Id chapter 126 - 128
Bleach chapter 474
Sekirei chapter 122


----------



## Delicious (Nov 22, 2011)

Bleach 474


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 22, 2011)

Love Hina - Chapters 97-105


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 22, 2011)

Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou 19

Bleach 474


----------



## Delicious (Nov 22, 2011)

Naruto 564


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 22, 2011)

bleach chapter 474.

naruto chapter 564.


----------



## Motochika (Nov 23, 2011)

Naruto Ch.564
Bleach Ch.474


----------



## Markness (Nov 23, 2011)

Riki-Oh chapters 26-31
Battle Angel Alita Vol. 1


----------



## Hariti (Nov 23, 2011)

Bleach 474
Naruto 564
One Piece 647


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2011)

*Today:*


_
Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.346)
_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.19)
_Josou Debut_ (Ch.4)
_Kangoku Gakuen_ (Ch.1-8)
_Kasukabe Koukou Josou-bu_ (Ch.4)
_Liar Game_ (Ch.18-28)
_Yamako!_ (Ch.12.5)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi * 454
*One Piece * 647
*Blast* 29-30


----------



## ScaryRei (Nov 23, 2011)

Bakuman Vol. 1-2
Naruto 564


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Nov 23, 2011)

One Piece Ch.647


----------



## Killerqueen (Nov 23, 2011)

Hunter x hunter 321-324


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 23, 2011)

Bleach 474


----------



## Primavera (Nov 23, 2011)

Bleach ch. 474
Fruits Basket vol. 13


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 23, 2011)

*Vagabond* 75-104


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 23, 2011)

HSDK ~ 454
One Piece ~ 647
Naruto ~ 564
Bleach ~ 474


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 23, 2011)

Beelzebub 134
One Piece 647
The God Of High School 24-25
Naruto 564
Transfer Student Storm bringer 41-42


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 24, 2011)

Yesterday:

Love Hina - Chapters 106-114


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Happy! *145-146
*Ratman* 6
*Beelzebub* 133-134 
*One Piece* 647
*Code Breaker* 142


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 24, 2011)

*Akira *volume 1 page 1-223


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2011)

*Today:*

_Asa Made Jugyou Chu!_ (Ch.10-12)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.134)
_Bleach_ (Ch.474)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai Anthology Preview 2_
_Idol Pretender_ (Ch.4)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.27)
_Naruto_ (Ch.564)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.3)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.6)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru + H_ (Ch.1)
_Puppy Lovers_ (Ch.8-9)
_Tena on S-string_ (Ch.25-27)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 24, 2011)

Beelzebub 134


----------



## Motochika (Nov 24, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 363


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 24, 2011)

Soul Eater 34


----------



## Delicious (Nov 24, 2011)

One Piece 647
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi 454
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 363
Code Breaker 142
Beelzebub 134


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2011)

Cage of Eden 103
Zen Martial Arts Academy 5
KHR! 363


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 24, 2011)

*Battle Angel Alita* volume 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2011)

Aphorism 17
Toriko 121-150
Blood Lad 21-22


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 24, 2011)

Love Hina - Chapters 115-123 (end)


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 24, 2011)

*HUNTAAA HUNTAA 326* 

shit just got real omg


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter 326
Toriko 151-165


----------



## Killerqueen (Nov 24, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter 326
Jojolion 5
Cage of Eden 101 -103


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 24, 2011)

Bakuman 17-22


----------



## Robin (Nov 24, 2011)

Cage of Eden last chapter
Gamaran last chapter
Futago (josei) 1-13
Darling wa Nanamoto ni Tsuki (pervy josei) 1-14


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 25, 2011)

*Project ARMS* volume 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2011)

*Today:*

_Blood Lad_ (Ch.21-22)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.142)
_Freezing_ (Ch.61)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (One-Shot//Ch1.1)
_Fukigen Cinderella_ (Ch.2)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.103)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.20)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.65)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.160)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.12)
_Liar Game_ (Ch.29-38)
_Nightmare Maker_ (Ch.2)
_Switch Girl!!_ (Ch.34)
_Tonari no Kaibutsukun_ (Ch.18)
_Urara-chan no Naka no Hito_ (Ch.3)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 25, 2011)

SDK chapters 56-65


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Nov 25, 2011)

Bleach Ch.474


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 25, 2011)

Fairy Tail 261
Air Gear 337


----------



## S (Nov 25, 2011)

HxH Ch. 326


----------



## Delicious (Nov 25, 2011)

Fairy Tail 261


----------



## Hariti (Nov 25, 2011)

Maid-sama 66


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 25, 2011)

The Breaker: New Waves 49


----------



## Primavera (Nov 25, 2011)

Fairy Tail ch. 65-68


----------



## Brian (Nov 26, 2011)

_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 78


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 26, 2011)

one piece chapter 647.

hunter x hunter chapter 326.


----------



## Owl (Nov 26, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland chapter 49


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2011)

*Today:*


_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.261)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.325)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.363)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.78)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.122-123)
_Needless_ (Ch.96)
_Prism_ (Ch.4)
_Rewrite: Side-B_ (Ch.5)
_Seishun For-get!_ (Ch.10)
_Working!!_ (Ch.95)
_World! Come on_ (Ch.31-36)
_Uwakoi_ (Ch.1-3)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 26, 2011)

*Hitman - Part Time Killer* 1-8
*Fairy Tail * 261


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 26, 2011)

Defense Devil 65


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 26, 2011)

Cage Of Eden 104-105


----------



## Robin (Nov 26, 2011)

Cage of Eden last 2 ch
Gekiryuuchi last 4 ch


----------



## Kaitlyn (Nov 26, 2011)

Wellp, I just caught up with Soul Eater, and now i'm pissed off.

I wanted to keep reading, but now I gotta wait monthly like everyone else XD


----------



## Kirath (Nov 26, 2011)

Yesterday and today: Vinland Saga 26-78


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 26, 2011)

Vinland Saga 78
Darren Shan 84-88


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 26, 2011)

*Project ARMS* volumes 8-10


----------



## Delicious (Nov 26, 2011)

Shingeki no Kyojin 4


----------



## ArinTheFool (Nov 26, 2011)

Berserk 15


----------



## Delicious (Nov 26, 2011)

Btooom! 41


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.157)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.341)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.102-105)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.453-454)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.344)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.11)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.47)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.91)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 27, 2011)

HXH chapter 25.


----------



## DuoSemis (Nov 27, 2011)

Tower of god Ch. 74
Crepuscule Ch. 41
Transfer Student Storm Bringer Ch. 2-51


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 27, 2011)

*Negima* 344
*Shin Angyo Onshi* volume 8
*Souten no Ken* volume 5


----------



## Lasker (Nov 27, 2011)

The Legend of Koizumi : 1-40 xD
Billy Bat 66


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 27, 2011)

All-rounder Meguru 48-49
Zen Martial Arts 6
Kuroko no Basket 114


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 28, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 347 - 363


----------



## Hariti (Nov 28, 2011)

Bakuman 157
Fairy Tail 261
Vampire Knight 77


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 28, 2011)

High School of the Dead 26-30


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Liar Game* 139
*Avatar* 1
*GE - Good Ending* 106
*Billy Bat* 66
*Hitman - Part Time Killer* 9-10
*Btooom!* 41


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 28, 2011)

Bloody Cross 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2011)

*Today:*

_Ani Koi_ (Ch.1-3)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.106)
_Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi_ (Ch.15-16)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.9)
_Manken_ (Ch.3)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.124)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.4)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.29)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.28)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.168)


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 28, 2011)

Carnivorous Princess Yegrinna 6-10


----------



## Delicious (Nov 28, 2011)

Gantz 353
Liar Game 139


----------



## ArinTheFool (Nov 28, 2011)

Berserk 17 

Deadman Wonderland 34


----------



## Raptorz (Nov 29, 2011)

Prunus Girl Ch.29
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia Ch.28


----------



## Brian (Nov 29, 2011)

_Gantz_ Ch. 353
_Liar Game_ Ch. 139


----------



## Hariti (Nov 29, 2011)

Gantz ch.353


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 29, 2011)

Zen Martial Arts Academy 7
Big Order 3
Toriko 166


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2011)

*Today:*


_Big Order_ (Ch.3)
_Carnivorous Princess Yegrinna_ (Ch.9-10)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.161)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.73-74)
_Naisho no Otome Revolver_ (Ch.3)
_Nazo no Kanojo X_ (Ch.62)


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 29, 2011)

Nisekoi 0-1


----------



## Primavera (Nov 30, 2011)

Naruto ch. 565
Bleach ch. 475


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 30, 2011)

Franken Fran 43 - 57


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 30, 2011)

One Piece 648
Naruto
Bleach


----------



## Kek (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland -All of it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 30, 2011)

Wolf guy 98-108


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2011)

*Today:*

_Girl's Ride_ (Ch.5)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.347)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.13)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.114)
_Nana to Kaoru - Black Label_ (Ch.15)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.60)
_Nightmare Maker_ (Ch.3)
_Onikiri-sama wa Hakoiri Musume_ (Ch.19)
_Sisterism_ (Ch.11-13) 
_Under One Roof_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Nov 30, 2011)

Mahou Sensei Negima 26-30
Naruto 565
One Piece 648
Bleach 475


----------



## Motochika (Nov 30, 2011)

Naruto Ch.565
Bleach Ch.475


----------



## Delicious (Nov 30, 2011)

One Piece 648
Naruto 565
Bleach 475


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 30, 2011)

Beelzebub 135


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 1, 2011)

Hunter x hunter 327
Toriko 167
KHR! 364
Double Arts 1-3


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 1, 2011)

One Piece Chapter 648
Naruto Chapter 565
Bleach Chapter 475
Beelzebub Chapter 135
Kimi No Iru Machi Chapter 161


----------



## KAM18 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter 327
Naruto 565


----------



## Killerqueen (Dec 1, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter 327
 Naruto 564-565


----------



## KnockxKnock (Dec 1, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter 327
Kiseiju 1-20
... 
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaete mo Omaera ga Warui! 1-10


----------



## Klammo (Dec 1, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 364
Hunter x Hunter 327
Toriko 167


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2011)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.135)
_Bleach_ (Ch.475)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.70)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.45)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.39)
_Mahoutsukai (♂) to Deshi (♀) no Futekisetsu na Kankei_ (Ch.17)
_Naruto_ (Ch.565)
_Shitsuji-sama no Okiniiri_ (Ch.17)


----------



## Delicious (Dec 1, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 364
Beelzebub 135


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 1, 2011)

Bleach 474 - 475
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 364


----------



## Killerqueen (Dec 1, 2011)

Jojo bizarre adventure vol 60 -62


----------



## KnockxKnock (Dec 1, 2011)

High School of the Dead 27-30 (not proud of it)


----------



## Raptorz (Dec 1, 2011)

Kurogane Ch.13


----------



## Delicious (Dec 2, 2011)

Fairy Tail 262


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 2, 2011)

Fairy Tail 262
Air Gear 338
Cage of Eden 106
Double arts 4-10


----------



## Delicious (Dec 2, 2011)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 455


----------



## Hariti (Dec 2, 2011)

Naruto 565
Bleach 475
One Piece 648
Fairy Tail  262


----------



## KnockxKnock (Dec 2, 2011)

Just finish ''Kiseijuu'' or Parasyte... W-O-W, not surprised that is from the same creator of Historie.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 2, 2011)

Naruto 565


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2011)

*Today:*


_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.1.2)
_G-Maru Edition_ (Ch.7.5)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.122)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.364)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.9)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.280-281)


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 2, 2011)

Double arts 11-25 (finished)
Nisekoi 5


----------



## Delicious (Dec 2, 2011)

Sun-Ken Rock 88
Zennou no Noa 1-16
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! 9


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 3, 2011)

*Naruto *Chapter 560 - 566
*Bleach *Chapter 469 - 475
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 257 - 262
*One Piece* Chapter 642 - 648
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 359 - 364


----------



## Hariti (Dec 3, 2011)

Silver Spoon 22
Reborn 364


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2011)

*Today:*


_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.37)
_Evergreen_ (Ch.1-2)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.262)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.327)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.21)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_  (Ch.12)
_Nightmare Maker_ (Ch.4)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.5)
_Past Future_ (Ch.6)
_Wife and Wife_ (Ch.5-7)
_Working!!_ (Ch.96)


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 3, 2011)

Defense devil 12


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 3, 2011)

Hunter X Hunter 327
Akira volume 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 3, 2011)

To love ru darkness 14
Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2011)

*Today:*


_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.106)
_Cock Robin wo Korosu no wa_ (Ch.1-2)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.31)
_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.20)
_Kanojo no Kagi wo Akeru Houhou_ (Ch.1-2)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.162)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.57)
_Kyousou no Simulacra_ (Ch.15-16)
_Liar Game_ (Ch.39-49)
_Mahou no Iroha!_ (Ch.11)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.125)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.27)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.22)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.169)
_Tonari no Kaibutsukun_ (Ch.20)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.14)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.282)


----------



## Klammo (Dec 4, 2011)

Beelzebub 1


----------



## Delicious (Dec 4, 2011)

D.Gray-man 210


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 4, 2011)

D.Gray-man 210
Zen martial Arts Academy 8


----------



## Klammo (Dec 5, 2011)

Noblesse 150-152


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 5, 2011)

Kuroko no Basket 115


----------



## Killerqueen (Dec 5, 2011)

Buster Keel 20


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 5, 2011)

Wolf guy 109-111
Darren Shan 89


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.158)
_EX - Shounen Hyouryuu_ (Ch.17)
_Good Ending: Christmas Side Story_
_Hakoiri Devil Princess_ (Ch.30)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.455)
_Houkago Play 2_ (Ch.6-8)
_Kimi Koi Limit_ (Ch.7)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.29)
_Kokoro Connect Hito Random_ (Ch.2)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.14)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.115)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.65)
_Otomari Honey_ (Ch.23)
_Rika_ (Ch.8)
_Rappi Rangai_ (Ch.41)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.18)
_Velvet Kiss_ (Ch.19-20)


----------



## Hariti (Dec 6, 2011)

Bakuman 158
Rika 8


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 6, 2011)

D-Gray-man 50-90


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2011)

*Today:*


_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.107)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.348)
_Kyousou no Simulacra_ (Ch.17)
_Tonari no Kaibutsukun_ (Ch.21)


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 6, 2011)

The God Of Highschool 26-27
Zen Martial Arts Academy 9


----------



## Primavera (Dec 6, 2011)

Fairy Tail ch. 76-85


----------



## Hariti (Dec 7, 2011)

Naruto 566
Bleach 476
One Piece 649


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 7, 2011)

*Naruto 566
Bleach 476
One Piece 649*


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 7, 2011)

Naruto Chapter 566
Bleach Chapter 476
One Piece Chapter 649
Sun-Ken Rock Chapter 87-88


----------



## Primavera (Dec 7, 2011)

Bleach ch. 476
Naruto ch. 566


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 7, 2011)

One Piece 649
Hunter x Hunter 328
Naruto 566
Bleach 476


----------



## Killerqueen (Dec 7, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter 328
Naruto 566
Steel ball run 83-84


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2011)

*Today:*



_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.210)
_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.46-48)
_Highschool DxD_ (Ch.2)
_Himegoto_ (Ch.1)
_Kyousou no Simulacra_ (Ch.18)
_Onnanoko Tokidoki Otokonoko_ (Ch.7) *[/End]*


----------



## Killerqueen (Dec 7, 2011)

Finish Part 5 of Jojo bizarre adventure part 5


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 7, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 365


----------



## Delicious (Dec 7, 2011)

Naruto 566
Bleach 476
One Piece 649
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 365


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 7, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 365


----------



## Motochika (Dec 8, 2011)

Bleach Ch. 476
Naruto Ch. 566


----------



## Hariti (Dec 8, 2011)

Reborn! 365


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 8, 2011)

Naruto 566       .


----------



## Motochika (Dec 8, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 365


----------



## Klammo (Dec 8, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 365
Hunter x Hunter 328
Toriko 168


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.476)
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.29)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.1.3)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.328)
_Kahe Tantei Bu_ (Ch.19)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.365)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.126)
_Naruto_ (Ch.566)
_Tonari no Kaibutsukun_ (Ch.22)


----------



## Delicious (Dec 8, 2011)

Code:Breaker 143-145


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 8, 2011)

Beelzebub 136


----------



## Killerqueen (Dec 8, 2011)

Jojo bizarre adventure vol 64


----------



## Delicious (Dec 9, 2011)

Fairy Tail 263
Beelzebub 136


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 9, 2011)

Fairy Tail 263
World Embryo 71
Zen martial Arts Academy 10
Air gear 338


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2011)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.136)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.34)
_He~nshin!! - Sonata Birdie Rush_ (Ch.4)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.24)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru + H_ (Ch.2)
_Sugar Dark: Umerareta Yami to Shoujo_ (Ch.18)
_Tsuki Tsuki!_ (Ch.5)


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 9, 2011)

The Breaker: New Waves 51
Nisekoi 6


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 9, 2011)

Toriko 13.


----------



## HInch (Dec 9, 2011)

*Zen Martial Arts Academy * 9 & 10,

*Beelzebub* 136

Oh and Fairy Tail.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2011)

*Today:*

_Area no Kishi_  (Ch.81)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.24)
_Freezing_ (Ch.62)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.13)
_Otasuke Miko Miko-chan_ (Ch.1)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.170)
_Working!!_ (Ch.97)


----------



## Delicious (Dec 10, 2011)

Sun-Ken Rock 89


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 10, 2011)

Naruto 421


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 10, 2011)

Darren Shan 90


----------



## Primavera (Dec 10, 2011)

Fairy Tail ch. 86-100


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2011)

_A Thousand Years Ninetails_  2
_Nurarihyon No Mago _ 182
_Fist of the Blue Sky _ 186


----------



## Kiryuu (Dec 11, 2011)

A Tackle on My Life 43
Delinquent Cinderella 23
Fairy Tail 263


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 11, 2011)

*Fairy Tail * Chapter 263


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2011)

*Today:*


_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.143-145)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.25)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.35)
_Esprit_ (Ch.13-14)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.263)
_Karakasa no Saien_ (Ch.7-9)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.163)
_Kyousou no Simulacra_ (Ch.19-20) *[/End]*
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.345)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.75)
_Maoyuu Maou Yuusha_ (Ch.7)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.6)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.44)
_Sensei to Watashi_ (Ch.6)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.23)
_Under One Roof_ (Ch.3)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.283)


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 11, 2011)

Fairy Tale 36.


----------



## Primavera (Dec 11, 2011)

Fairy Tail ch. 101-110


----------



## Delicious (Dec 11, 2011)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi  456


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2011)

*Today:*


_Fantasista_ (Ch.106)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.456)
_Idol Pretender_ (Ch.5)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.22)
_Kanojo wa Uso wo Aishisugiteru_ (Ch.8-10)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.116)
_Nana no Iro_ (Ch.5)


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 12, 2011)

D-Frag! 19.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2011)

*Azrael* 01
*Magi* 35-38


----------



## Arial (Dec 13, 2011)

The World God Only Knows 170
Cage of Eden 109
Kimi No Iru Machi 163
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi 456
Nana to Kaoru 61
Nana to Kaoru Arashi 17
Bakuman 159
Hetakoi 36 through 47
Gamble Fish 80
Ocha Nigosu 1 through 51


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 13, 2011)

shingeki no kyohin chapter 28


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 13, 2011)

one piece chapter 649.

bleach chapter 476.

naruto chapter 566.

claymore chapter 121.

d gray man chapter 210.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 365.

hunter x hunter chapter 328.

fairy tail chapter 253.


----------



## Primavera (Dec 13, 2011)

Fairy Tail ch. 111-115


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2011)

*Today:*



_Bakuman_ (Ch.159)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.108-109)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.349)
_Kahe Tantei Bu_ (Ch.20)
_Koimoku_ (Ch.8)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.15)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.61)
_Nana to Kaoru - Black Label_  (Ch.17)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.47)


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 14, 2011)

Uncivilized Planet - Volume 1 and 2.

Trigun - Chapters 1 - 10.


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 14, 2011)

Detective Conan #800 (and What a Chapter!)


----------



## Primavera (Dec 14, 2011)

Naruto ch. 567
Bleach ch. 477
Fairy Tail ch. 116-120


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 14, 2011)

One Piece 650
Naruto ch. 567
Bleach ch. 477


----------



## Forces (Dec 14, 2011)

Hunter X Hunter 20-30

Naruto 567
One Piece 650
Bleach 477


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 14, 2011)

Fairy Tail Chapter 263


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2011)

*Today:*


_Flower Flower_ (Ch.13)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.24)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.27-28)
_Sugar Dark: Umerareta Yami to Shoujo_ (Ch.19)


----------



## Delicious (Dec 14, 2011)

One Piece 650
Naruto 567
Bleach 477


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 14, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter 329
Sugar Dark 19


----------



## Jet Pistol (Dec 14, 2011)

One Piece 650
Naruto 567
Bleach 477
Medaka Box 23+


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 15, 2011)

*Ratman - The smallest hero!?* 9
*Magi *39
*Beelzebub* 137
*GE - Good Ending* 108


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 15, 2011)

Beelzebub 137
Cage of Eden 110
Toriko 169


----------



## HInch (Dec 15, 2011)

Beelzebub 137
*CROWS 65*
Bleach 477


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 15, 2011)

Ushio and Tora 1


----------



## Delicious (Dec 15, 2011)

Code:Breaker 146
Beelzebub 137


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2011)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.137)
_Bleach_ (Ch.477)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.36)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.329)
_Kahe Tantei Bu_ (Ch.21)
_Karakasa no Saien_ (Ch.10)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.16)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.127)
_Naruto_ (Ch.567)
_Pokemon Special B&W_ (Ch.14)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.19)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.284)


----------



## Delicious (Dec 15, 2011)

Liar Game 140-141


----------



## KohZa (Dec 15, 2011)

One Piece 650
Naruto 567
Bleach 477
Beelzebub 137


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 15, 2011)

Negima 346


----------



## Jet Pistol (Dec 15, 2011)

Hitman Reborn 366
Medaka Box 40+


----------



## Motochika (Dec 15, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.366


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 15, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.366


----------



## Raptorz (Dec 16, 2011)

Sugar Dark Ch.19 :sanji


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 16, 2011)

one piece chapter 650.

bleach chapter 477.

naruto chapter 567.

hunter x hunter chapter 329.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 366.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 16, 2011)

One Piece Vol 48


----------



## Killerqueen (Dec 16, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter 329
Tiger and Bunny 1-4


----------



## Klammo (Dec 16, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 366
Gantz 256-278


----------



## Delicious (Dec 16, 2011)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 457
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 366
Nisekoi 1-7


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 16, 2011)

Zen Martial Arts Academy 11
To Love Ru Darkness 14.5
Nisekoi 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2011)

*Today:*

_Ashita Dorobou_ (Ch.10)
_Itokoi Chidori_ (Ch.1-2)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.123)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.366)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.17)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.28)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.36)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.17)
_Seikoku no Ryuu Kishi_ (Ch.6)


----------



## Lacie (Dec 17, 2011)

Angel Sanctuary Volumes 19 and 20.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2011)

*Today:*



_Carnivorous Princess Yegrinna_ (Ch.11)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.457)
_Itokoi Chidori_ (Ch.3)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.23)
_Kono Oneesan wa Fiction desu!?_ (Ch.8)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.18)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.346)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.14)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.7)
_Seishun For-get!_ (Ch.11)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.56)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.171)
_To Love-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.14.5)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.9.5)


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 17, 2011)

Ushio and Tora 2


----------



## Delicious (Dec 17, 2011)

Williams 1
Personant 1


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Dec 17, 2011)

Hungry Heart 1-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2011)

*Today:*


_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.350)
_Itokoi Chidori_ (Ch.4)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.76)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.7)
_Sentou Jousai Masurao_ (Ch.3-5)
_The!! Beach Stars_ (Ch.12) *[/End]*


----------



## Hariti (Dec 18, 2011)

D.Gray-man 7-10


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 18, 2011)

The Breaker New Waves 1-11
Beelzebub 137
Bleach 477
Fairy Tail 263
Naruto 567
Toriko 169


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2011)

*Today:*

_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.1-2)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.52)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.38+1.4)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.3)
_Itokoi Chidori _(Ch.5)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.15)
_Konohanatei Kitan_ (Ch.6)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.18)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.13)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.6-7)


----------



## Stripes (Dec 19, 2011)

Gintama; 150-180
Girlfriends; 1-35


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 20, 2011)

Soul Eater 93
Wolf Guy 112
Darren Shan 91


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2011)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.160)
_Crime Zone_ (Ch.1-2)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.3)
_Highschool DxD_ (Ch.3)
_Okujou Hime_ (Ch.10)
_Papa no Iu Koto wo Kikinasai!_ (Ch.5)
_Sekainohate de Aimashou_ (Ch.17)
_Shiinake no Hitobito_ (Ch.13)
_Shitsuji Shoujo to Ojousama_ (Ch.12)


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 20, 2011)

The God of High School 29


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 20, 2011)

The God of High School ~ 29 
Sun ken Rock ~ 90


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 20, 2011)

Fairy Tail Ch. 5-150


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 20, 2011)

*Project ARMS* volumes 15-17


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 21, 2011)

Pandora Hearts ~ 64-68


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Sugar Dark* 19 [End] 
*Dark Air * 9
*Code Breaker * 147


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 21, 2011)

Kuroko no basket 117
Zen Martial Arts Academy 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2011)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.53)
_Frogman_ (Ch.39)
_Itokoi Chidori_ (Ch.6-7)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.117)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.19)
_Shook Up!_ (Ch.4)
_Tokyo Girls Destruction_ (Ch.7)
_Velvet Kiss_ (Ch.21)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.79)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 21, 2011)

Fairy Tail Ch. 166-263


----------



## Primavera (Dec 21, 2011)

Fairy Tail ch. 122-125


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 22, 2011)

Historie 1 - 72


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 22, 2011)

Cage of eden 112
Fairy tail 264


----------



## Delicious (Dec 22, 2011)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 458
Fairy Tail 264
Code:Breaker 147
Sun-ken Rock 90


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 22, 2011)

Sun-Ken Rock Chapter 90
Oyasumi Punpun chapters 90-99
Cage of Eden Chapter 112


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2011)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.54)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.458)
_Hoshikawa Ginza District 4_ (Ch.4)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha_ (Ch.5)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.20)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.347)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.1)
_Teppu_ (Ch.14)
_Uwakoi_ (Ch.4)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.158-160)


----------



## Baby Joe (Dec 22, 2011)

History's Strongest Disicple Kenichi: Ch. 445-458


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 22, 2011)

*History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi *458
*Fairy Tail *264
*Magi* 41
*Ratman* 10
*Buyuden* 34


----------



## Delicious (Dec 22, 2011)

Double Arts 1


----------



## Delicious (Dec 23, 2011)

Gantz 354
Code:Breaker 148
Steins;Gate: Boukan no Rebellion 1-3
Steins;Gate Shijou Saikyou no Slight Fever 1-2


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 23, 2011)

The Breaker: new waves 53


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2011)

*Today:*


_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai+_ (Ch.3)
_Hajimete no Aku _(Ch.127)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha_ (Ch.6)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.72)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.21)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.29)


----------



## Klammo (Dec 23, 2011)

Fairy Tail 264
Gantz 354


----------



## Delicious (Dec 23, 2011)

Bakuman 1-10
Annarasumanara 12-13


----------



## Primavera (Dec 23, 2011)

Fairy Tail ch. 132-135


----------



## dream (Dec 23, 2011)

The Breaker: New Waves Ch. 53
The Record of War in Crodia  Ch. 8


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 24, 2011)

*Ben-To Zero: Road to Witch 1-5[Full]*
Yarizui. pek


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2011)

*Today:*


_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.4)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.164)


----------



## Delicious (Dec 25, 2011)

Dragon Ball SD Special 4
Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth 6-7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2011)

*Today:*

_Carnivorous Princess Yegrinna_ (Ch.12)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.5)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.33)
_Frogman_ (Ch.40-40.5)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.107-109)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.128)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.21)
_Hokkenshitsu_ (Ch.4)
_Itokoi Chidori_ (Ch.8-11)
_Karakasa no Saien_  (Ch.11) *[/End]*
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minor_ (Ch.124)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.348)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.7)
_Mao Marimo_ (Ch.1-7)
_Mission! School_ (Ch.8)
_Muv-Luv Alternative_ (Ch.12-13)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.30)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.48)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.23)
_Scape-God_ (Ch.3)
_Sore ga Kanojo no Seigi nara_ (Ch.6)
_Working!! Secrets_ (Ch.1)
_Yamanko_ (Ch.14.5)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.285)


----------



## haegar (Dec 25, 2011)

Jiraishin, Vol 9-12


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Blast* 31-32
*Ratman *11
*Magi* 43-44
*Gwisin Byeolgok* 10
*Gekiryuuchi *22-23


----------



## Delicious (Dec 25, 2011)

Bakuman 11-20


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 26, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland 50
Genshiken Vol 1


----------



## Primavera (Dec 26, 2011)

Fairy Tail ch. 136-140


----------



## haegar (Dec 26, 2011)

Naruto 568
Jiraishin vol 13-16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2011)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.55)
_Deus Ex machina_ (Ch.17)
_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.49-51)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.104)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.46)
_Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi_ (Ch.17)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.22.5)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_  (Ch.24)
_Maoyuu Maou Yuusha_ (Ch.8)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.2)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.24)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.123)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.25)
_Unbalance x Unbalance_ (Ch.82)  *[/End]*
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.42)


----------



## Hariti (Dec 26, 2011)

Silver Spoon 25
Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth 6-7
Naruto 568
Shinobi Life 10-12


----------



## Primavera (Dec 26, 2011)

Bleach ch. 478
Naruto ch. 568


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 26, 2011)

One Piece 651
Hunter x Hunter 330
Dead man Wonder land 50
Cage of Eden 113
Bleach  478
Naruto  568


----------



## Motochika (Dec 26, 2011)

Naruto Ch.568 
Bleach Ch. 478


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 26, 2011)

Unbalance x Unbalance 82


----------



## Delicious (Dec 26, 2011)

One Piece 651
Naruto 568
Bleach 478


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 26, 2011)

One Piece 651
Naruto 568
Bleach 478
Hunter X Hunter 330
Silver Spoon 25
Sun Ken Rock 91
Otoyomegatari 1 - 10


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 26, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 367

Holyland 141-150


----------



## Delicious (Dec 26, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 367


----------



## Jet Pistol (Dec 26, 2011)

One Piece 651
Naruto 568
Bleach 478
Hitman Reborn 367
Toriko 41+


----------



## haegar (Dec 26, 2011)

Bleach 478
Jiraishin vol 17


----------



## Killerqueen (Dec 27, 2011)

Naruto 567- 568
Hunter x hunter 330
BBA:Last Order 108


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 27, 2011)

Beelzebub 138
Cage of Eden 114-117
All-rounder Meguru 50-52


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.478)
_Cu-Cu-Cute_ (Ch.2)
_EX - Shounen Hyouryuu_ (Ch.18)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.330)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.367)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.15)
_Naruto_ (Ch.568)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.65-71)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.14)


----------



## Motochika (Dec 27, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 367


----------



## Delicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Liar Game 143
Beelzebub 138
Annarasumanara 14
Dragon Ball SD 05


----------



## Primavera (Dec 27, 2011)

Fairy Tail ch. 141-155


----------



## Delicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Bakuman 21-30


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 28, 2011)

D. Gray-man 211


----------



## Delicious (Dec 28, 2011)

D.Gray-man 211
Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth 08
Dragon Ball SD 05


----------



## Klammo (Dec 28, 2011)

Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth 08
Dragon Ball SD 05
Noblesse 216


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 28, 2011)

Zen Martial Arts Academy 13
Canivorous Princess Yegrinna 13


----------



## Primavera (Dec 28, 2011)

Fairy Tail ch. 156-165


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2011)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.161)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.138)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.110-117)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.22)
_Itokoi Chidori_ (Ch.12)
_Living Dead!_ (Ch.6)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.15)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.286)


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 29, 2011)

Otoyomegatari 11 - 19
Vinland Saga 79
Liar Game 1 - 20


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 29, 2011)

Ichiban ushiro no Daimaou 21-22


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 29, 2011)

*Guyver* volumes 26-27


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 29, 2011)

liar game chapter 1 ~ 60


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2011)

*Today:*



_Carnivorous Princess Yegrinna_ (Ch.13)
_Deadman Wonderland_ (Ch.50)
_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.21-22)
_Nana no Iro_ (Ch.6-8)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.172)
_Wrestle! The Under Ground_ (Ch.5)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.286)


----------



## haegar (Dec 29, 2011)

Claymore 122


----------



## Delicious (Dec 29, 2011)

Gantz 355
Bakuman 41-52
Nisekoi 8


----------



## Klammo (Dec 29, 2011)

Gantz chapter 355


----------



## Delicious (Dec 29, 2011)

Bakuman 53-60


----------



## Raptorz (Dec 30, 2011)

Wrestle! The UnderGround Ch.5


----------



## Primavera (Dec 30, 2011)

Fairy Tail ch. 166-177


----------



## Killerqueen (Dec 30, 2011)

Gantz  354-355
Dragon ball SD 4-5
Rock Lee 6-8


----------



## Hariti (Dec 30, 2011)

Shinobi Life 32-47


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Dec 30, 2011)

Tokyo Ravens 1-3
Vinland Saga 79
Ware wa Ken Ou 1-3
RRR 56


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 30, 2011)

liar game chapter 60 ~ 84


----------



## Klammo (Dec 30, 2011)

Claymore volume 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2011)

*Today:*

_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.211)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.6)
_Enigma_ (Ch.53)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.24)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.58)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.8)
_Sorairo Girlfriend_ (Ch.4)
_Velvet Kiss_ (Ch.22-24)
_Ware ha Kenou!!_ (Ch.1-3)


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 30, 2011)

*Guyver* volume 28


----------



## Delicious (Dec 30, 2011)

Bakuman 61-90
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 459


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2011)

*Today:*



_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.351)
_Hitsugime no Chaika_ (Ch.1-2)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.26)
_Tonari no Kaibutsukun_ (Ch.23)


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 31, 2011)

liar game chapter 84 ~ 123


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 31, 2011)

Onihime VS Ch. 6-13


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 31, 2011)

Liar Game 21 - 60
Soul Eater 93


----------



## Killerqueen (Dec 31, 2011)

Shaman King Zero


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 31, 2011)

*Ushio and Tora* chapters 4-9


----------



## Primavera (Dec 31, 2011)

Fairy Tail ch. 178-189


----------



## Delicious (Jan 1, 2012)

Bakuman 91-100


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2012)

*Today:*



_A Bias Girl_ (Ch.1-4)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.459)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.4-5)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha_ (Ch.7)
_Kono Naka ni Hitori, Imouto ga Iru!_ (Ch.3)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.3-4)
_Pink de Pink_ (Ch.6)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.49)
_Sorairo Square_ (Ch.2)


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 1, 2012)

one shot shaman king
liar game chapter 123 ~ 143


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 1, 2012)

Liar Game 61 - 70


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 1, 2012)

Big Order 4
Zen Martial Arts Academy 15


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2012)

Bakuman 111 - 119.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 1, 2012)

Onihime VS. Ch. 14-18


----------



## Primavera (Jan 1, 2012)

Fairy Tail ch. 190-200


----------



## Delicious (Jan 2, 2012)

Bakuman 101-147


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2012)

*Today:*


_Big Order_ (Ch.4)
_Highschool DxD_ (Ch.4)
_Itokoi Chidori_ (Ch.13-16) *[/End]*
_K-On!_ (Vol.6; Ch.3)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.40-41)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.16)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.73)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.62)
_Nana to Kaoru - Black Label_ (Ch.18)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.124)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.20)
_World! Come on_ (Ch.37)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.286.1 supplements)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Big Order* 4
*Magi* 44-48
*Code Breaker* 149-150
*History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi* 459
*Claymore* 122
*Billy Bat* 68-69
*Vinland Saga* 79


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 2, 2012)

Asa Made Jugyou Chu! Ch. 1-8
Sekirei Ch. 107-124


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 2, 2012)

one shot shaman king zero.


----------



## Delicious (Jan 2, 2012)

Bakuman 148-161


----------



## Kezone (Jan 2, 2012)

Cage Of Eden 1-14
Ranma 1/2 volumes 6 & 7


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 2, 2012)

Blood Lad 23


----------



## Primavera (Jan 2, 2012)

Rock Lee ch. 6-8
Fairy Tail ch. 201-203


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 2, 2012)

*Saint Seiya: The Lost Canvas* 1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2012)

*Today:*


_Ane Comi_ (Ch.6)
_Blood Lad_ (Ch.23)
_Corpse Party Musume_ (Ch.14)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.7)
_FukuNeko_ (Ch.3-4)
_Hoshikawa Ginza District 4_ (Ch.5-11)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.23-24)
_Itsukasei Metsubou Syndrome_ (Ch.1)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.42)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.28-29)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.16)
_Nyan Koi!_ (Ch.30)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.30)
_Upotte!!_ (Ch.14)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 3, 2012)

Freezing First Chronicle Ch. 2


----------



## Eevihl (Jan 3, 2012)

Sankarea <3


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 4, 2012)

Jojo bizarre adventure part 3 1-35


----------



## Delicious (Jan 4, 2012)

Code:Breaker 149-151
Liar Game 144


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2012)

*Today:*


_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.129)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.6)
_Hoshikawa Ginza District 4_ (Ch.12-15)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.56)
_Magetsukan Kitan_ (Ch.30)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 4, 2012)

One Piece 328 - 374


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 4, 2012)

Liar Game 71 - 111
Toriko 170


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 4, 2012)

Unbalance x Unbalance Ch. 1-16
Koimoku Ch. 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2012)

*Today:*

_Greed Packet Unlimited_ (Ch.4)
_Kimi Koi Limit_ (Ch.8)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.31)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru + H_ (Ch.3)
_Ware ha Kenou!!_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Unbalance x Unbalance Ch. 17-53


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 6, 2012)

Gintama 383
Fairy tail 265
GOH 31-35


----------



## Delicious (Jan 6, 2012)

Fairy Tail 265
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2012)

*Today:*


_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.21)
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.30)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.125)
_Koimoku_ (Ch.9)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.17)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.5)
_Sekainohate de Aimashou_ (Ch.18-19)
_Tonari no Kaibutsukun_ (Ch.24)


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 6, 2012)

Toriko 94-145


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 6, 2012)

Fairy Tail Ch. 265
Unbalance x Unbalance Ch. 54-82(Fucking amazing piece of work, Hae-YoungxJin-Ho forever)


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 7, 2012)

Liar Game 112 - 144
Fairy Tail 265


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2012)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.264-265)
_Kandachime_ (Ch.36)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.16)
_Prism_ (Ch.5)
_Ware ha Kenou!!_ (Ch.5)


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jan 7, 2012)

Black Jack Vol. 1-3


----------



## Delicious (Jan 7, 2012)

Gintama 372-373


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 7, 2012)

Flicked through some FMA, chapter 110.

Now I have all 27 volumes I'll have to reread it.


----------



## Delicious (Jan 7, 2012)

Code:Breaker 152-153


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 7, 2012)

Phantom King Ch. 1-4


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 7, 2012)

Eden: It's an Endless World! Volume 1


----------



## Delicious (Jan 8, 2012)

Shamo 1-21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2012)

*Today:*


_Cage of Eden_  (Ch.118-127)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.110)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.165)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 8, 2012)

Ao no Futsumashi 30


----------



## Primavera (Jan 8, 2012)

Fairy Tail ch. 204-210


----------



## Delicious (Jan 9, 2012)

Ao No Exorcist 31


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 9, 2012)

Wolf guy 113


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2012)

*Today:*


_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.31)
_Carnivorous Princess Yegrinna_ (Ch.14)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.26)
_Cu-Cu-Cute_ (Ch.3)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko_ (Ch.6)
_Hiiragi Shougakkou Renai Kurabu_ (Ch.26)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.1-15)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.16)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.74)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.19)
_Living Dead!_ (Ch.7)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.78)
_Melty Blood X_ (Ch.1)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!_ (Ch.6)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.24)
_Sekainohate de Aimashou_ (Ch.18.5+20)
_Shiinake no Hitobito_ (Ch.14)
_Shouri no Akuma_ (Ch.14) [/End]
_Sore wa Totsuzen, Unmei no Aite ga_ (Ch.5)
_Trinity Seven: 7-Nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.8-10)


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 9, 2012)

Toriko 145-170 
Stone ocean vol 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 9, 2012)

Ichiban Ushiro no daimou 23


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 9, 2012)

Another Ch. 1-9


----------



## Primavera (Jan 9, 2012)

Fairy Tail ch. 211-212


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.56-57)
_Corpse Party Musume_ (Ch.15)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.107)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei!_ (Ch.18)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.130)
_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.23)
_Rika_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 10, 2012)

One Piece 600 - 616


----------



## Motochika (Jan 11, 2012)

Naruto Ch.569


----------



## Primavera (Jan 11, 2012)

Bleach ch. 479
Naruto ch. 569
Fairy Tail ch. 213-215


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 11, 2012)

*Pokemon Special* volumes 8 and 9


----------



## Hariti (Jan 11, 2012)

Area no Kishi 82
Bleach 479
Naruto 569
One Piece 652


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 11, 2012)

Area no Kishi 82
Bleach 479
Naruto 569
One Piece 652
Hunter x Hunter 331
Cage of Eden 128


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 11, 2012)

Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! Ch. 1-6
Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! Sorairo no Hibiki Ch. 1


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 11, 2012)

naruto chapter 569.

bleach chapter 479.

one piece chapter 652.

hunter x hunter chapter 331.


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Hunter x hunter chapter 331.
Naruto 569 
Jojolion chapter 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.58)
_Highschool DxD_ (Ch.5)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.14)
_Working!!_ (Ch.98)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.43)


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 11, 2012)

One Piece 652
Bleach 479
Naruto 569
Hunter x Hunter 331


----------



## Delicious (Jan 11, 2012)

Bleach 479
Naruto 569
One Piece 652


----------



## Motochika (Jan 12, 2012)

Bleach Ch. 479


----------



## Klammo (Jan 12, 2012)

One Piece 652
Bleach 479
Hunter x Hunter 331
Naruto 569
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 368


----------



## Hariti (Jan 12, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 368
L-DK 28-30


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 12, 2012)

Bleach 479
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 368
One Piece 617 - 638


----------



## Primavera (Jan 12, 2012)

Fairy Tail ch. 216-220


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 12, 2012)

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 368.


----------



## Delicious (Jan 12, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 368
Beelzebub 139


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2012)

*Today:*


_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.82)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.59)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.139)
_Bleach_ (Ch.479)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.8)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.108)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.8)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.16)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.331)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.30)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.35+Special)
_Naruto_ (Ch.569)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.32)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.287)


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 12, 2012)

*Battle Angel Alita* extra volume


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 12, 2012)

Stone ocean vol 3
Bobobobo Shinsetsu chapter 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 12, 2012)

Beelzebub 139
Sket Dance 174
KHR!368
Highschool DxD 4-5
Toriko 171


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 12, 2012)

Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Miu-sama no Iu Doori Ch. 1
Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi Ch. 1-5
Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Takanashi no Hidamari Ch. 1-2
Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Usagi no Mark Ch. 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 13, 2012)

Beelzebub New year?s special
The Breaker New Waves 56
Toradora 34-35
FT 266


----------



## Primavera (Jan 13, 2012)

Fruits Basket ch. 81-83


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2012)

*Today:*


_Another_ (Ch.5-10)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.128)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.39)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.126)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.368)
_Kimi no Neiro_ (Ch.5)
_Kosupure Animaru_ (Ch.11)
_My Doll House_ (Ch.9)
_Ratman_ (Ch.6-14)
_Rui-Rui_ (Ch.7)
_Tonari no Raenzel W_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Delicious (Jan 13, 2012)

Fairy Tail 266


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 13, 2012)

One Piece 639 - 652


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 13, 2012)

Toriko 171


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 13, 2012)

*Pluto* chapter 1


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 13, 2012)

Naruto chap. 569
Bleach chap. 479
Fairy Tail chap. 266


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2012)

*Today:
*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.60)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.266)
_Koaka Head_ (Ch.1-3)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.18)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.79)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.9)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.8)
_Pok?mon R?BURST_ (Ch.1-4)
_Saikin, Imouto no Yousuga Chotto Okashiindaga_ (Ch.1-2)
_Shounen yo Taishi o Dake!_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Klammo (Jan 14, 2012)

Toriko chapter 171


----------



## Delicious (Jan 14, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 460
Bakuman 162
Nisekoi 9


----------



## Fourangers (Jan 15, 2012)

(yesterday and today)

Beelzebub ch 1 to 139. 

Bakuman 162

Bambino 150

(oh, they are all B!)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2012)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.162)
_Freezing_ (Ch.63)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.460)
_K-On!_ (Vol.6;Ch.4))
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.25)
_Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai_ (Ch.172)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.166)
_Nana no Iro_ (Ch.9)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.37)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.29)
_Tetsunagi Kooni_ (Ch.33)


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 15, 2012)

*Battle Angel Alita* volume 2


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 15, 2012)

Lives chapter 1-9


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 15, 2012)

Soul Eater 94
Magi 54
Medeka Box 128-129


----------



## Delicious (Jan 15, 2012)

Shamo 21-50


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 15, 2012)

Soul eater 94
Zen Martial Arts Academy 16


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 16, 2012)

Good Ending! 110
Zen Martial Arts Academy 16
Avatar 4


----------



## Klammo (Jan 16, 2012)

Mahou Sensei Negima 35-40


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 16, 2012)

soul eater chapter 94.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.61)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.111)
_Enigma_ (Ch.54)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.131)
_Hokkenshitsu_ (Ch.5)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.59-60)
_Mahoutsukai (♂) to Deshi (♀) no Futekisetsu na Kankei_ (Ch.18)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.128-129)
_Pok?mon R?BURST_ (Ch.5)
_Sekainohate de Aimashou_ (Ch.21-23)


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 17, 2012)

Buster Keel 21
Air Gear 342


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 17, 2012)

Buster Keel 21


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 17, 2012)

Anagl Mole 9-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.62)
_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta_ (Ch.3)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko_ (Ch.7)
_Koibana Onsen_ (Ch.61-62)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.43)
_Okujou Hime_ (Ch.11)
_Pastel_ (Ch.127)
_Sekainohate de Aimashou_ (Ch.24)
_Tokyo Girls Destruction_ (Ch.8)
_YuriCan ~Yurika no Campus Life~_ (Ch.2)


----------



## Drakor (Jan 17, 2012)

Zetman Ch176 & 177
Noblesse Ch219
Feng Shen Ji Ch1


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 17, 2012)

Baby Steps 62
Air Gear 342


----------



## Hariti (Jan 18, 2012)

Kimi ni Todoke 64


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 18, 2012)

air gear chapter 342.


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 18, 2012)

Magico 42
Cage of Eden 130
Baby Steps 63
Naruto 570


----------



## Primavera (Jan 18, 2012)

Naruto ch. 570


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 18, 2012)

Magi 55
One Piece 653


----------



## Motochika (Jan 18, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 570


----------



## Patrick (Jan 18, 2012)

Magico 42
One Piece 653
Naruto 570


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 18, 2012)

One Piece 653
Naruto 570
Cage of Eden 130


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 18, 2012)

naruto chapter 570.

one piece chapter 653.


----------



## Motochika (Jan 18, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 369


----------



## Baby Joe (Jan 18, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 570

Reborn! Ch. 264-267


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 18, 2012)

KHR! 369...


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 18, 2012)

Reborn! 396...


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 18, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 369
One Piece 653


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 18, 2012)

One Piece Ch. 653


----------



## Klammo (Jan 18, 2012)

Naruto 570
One Piece 653
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 369


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.63)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.71)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.109)


----------



## Motochika (Jan 18, 2012)

Soul Eater Ch. 94


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 18, 2012)

Hunter x hunter 322
Jojo bizarre adventure Stone ocean vol 4
BAA:LO 108


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 18, 2012)

Eden: It's an Endless World! Volume 2 - 6
One Piece 653
Naruto 570
Hunter X Hunter 332
Toriko 172
Soul Eater 94


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 18, 2012)

Toriko 172


----------



## Delicious (Jan 18, 2012)

Naruto 570
One Piece 653
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 369


----------



## Hariti (Jan 19, 2012)

One Piece 653
Naruto 570
Reborn! 369


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jan 19, 2012)

*Gintama* - 384


*Spoiler*: __ 




Death wink Sougo :WOW


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 19, 2012)

Magi 56
Baby Steps
Highschool DxD 6
Beelzebub 140
Ratman 17
Toriko 172


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 19, 2012)

hunter x hunter chapter 332.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 369.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 19, 2012)

Beelzebub 140


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 19, 2012)

Beelzebub 140
Toriko 172


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2012)

*Today:
*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.64)
_Fudanshism - Fudanshi Shugi_ (Ch.13-14)
_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.1)
_Highschool DxD_ (Ch.6)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.369)
_Naruto_ (Ch.570)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.33)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.6)
_Seishun For-get!_ (Ch.12)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_  (Ch.11)


----------



## Baby Joe (Jan 19, 2012)

Reborn! Ch. 279-287


----------



## Karasu444 (Jan 19, 2012)

Naruto 570


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2012)

Beelzebub 140.  It was terrific this week.


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 19, 2012)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion* - Chapters 20-26


----------



## Delicious (Jan 19, 2012)

Beelzebub 140
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! 11
Nisekoi 10


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 19, 2012)

Medaka Box Ch. 1-7


----------



## Klammo (Jan 20, 2012)

Hunter x Hunter 332
Toriko 172


----------



## Delicious (Jan 20, 2012)

Fairy Tail 267


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 20, 2012)

Nisekoi 10
Fairy Tail 267
Baby Steps 65
Minamotokun Monogatari 17


----------



## Hariti (Jan 20, 2012)

Fairy Tail 267
Kubera 40-41


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 20, 2012)

Fairy Tail 267
Highschool DxD 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.65)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.9)
_G-Maru Edition_ (Ch.7.7)
_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.10)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.19)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.130)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.10+Special)
_Seikoku no Ryuu Kishi_ (Ch.7)
_Sekainohate de Aimashou_ (Ch.25)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.29-30)
_Working!!_ (Ch.98.25)


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 20, 2012)

Finish Jojo bizarre adventure part 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2012)

*Today:*


_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.267)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.17)


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 21, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 461


----------



## Baby Joe (Jan 21, 2012)

Reborn! Ch. 290-299

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch. 461


----------



## Delicious (Jan 21, 2012)

Liar Game 145


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 21, 2012)

Freezing Ch. 63
Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi Ch. 6


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 22, 2012)

Magi 57
Bakuman 163


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2012)

*Today:
*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.163)
_
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_  (Ch.461)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.25-26)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.167)
_Nightmare Maker_ (Ch.5)
_Onidere_ (Ch.134-138) *[/End]*
_Saikin, Imouto no Yousuga Chotto Okashiindaga_ (Ch.3)
_Sekainohate de Aimashou_ (Ch.26)
_Shounen yo Taishi wo Dake!_ (Ch.3)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.174)


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 22, 2012)

Parabellum 1-2


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 22, 2012)

liar game chapter 145


----------



## Benzaiten (Jan 22, 2012)

Fairy Tail Chapter 267
Kurogane Chapter 1 & 2


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 22, 2012)

*Houshin Engi* chapters 1-3


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 22, 2012)

Cage of Eden 131
Spider Man Complete


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 22, 2012)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion* - Chapters 27-30


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 22, 2012)

Hatarake Kentauros...

I don't even...

(it's quite good actually...)


----------



## Delicious (Jan 22, 2012)

Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi 461
Btooom! Vol.7 Special


----------



## Primavera (Jan 22, 2012)

Fairy Tail ch. 221-223


----------



## Benzaiten (Jan 23, 2012)

Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic 1 - 15


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 23, 2012)

*Houshin Engi* chapters 4-23


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 23, 2012)

Kaiji chapters 134-141


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 23, 2012)

Baby Steps 66-67
Gintama 385


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 23, 2012)

Buster Keel 22
BAA:LO 109


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2012)

*Today:*


_Asa Made Jugyou Chu!_ (Ch.13)
_Btoom!_ (Vol.7 Special)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.130-131)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.37)
_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.38)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.1101-111)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.34)
_Freezing_ (Ch.64)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.40)
_Hekikai no AiON_ (Ch.29-32)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.332)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha_ (Ch.8)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.127)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.79)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.80)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.63)
_Needless_ (Ch.97)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.7)
_Sekainohate de Aimashou_ (Ch.27)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.92)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.44)


----------



## Baby Joe (Jan 23, 2012)

Reborn! Ch. 300-308


----------



## Markness (Jan 24, 2012)

Ah! My Goddess! chapters 277-279
Battle Angel Alita chapter 109
Negima chapter 349
Dragon Ball volumes 1 and 2
Ushio and Tora volume 2


----------



## Hariti (Jan 24, 2012)

Kaichou wa Maid-sama! 67


----------



## Bonney (Jan 24, 2012)

Just read the first 3 chapters of Ao No Exorcist. Decided to start reading it after putting off watching the anime. Also read D Gray Man 100-102.


----------



## Primavera (Jan 24, 2012)

Fairy Tail ch. 224-225


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.66-67)
_Giant Step_ (Ch.10)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.31)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.118)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.349)


----------



## Motochika (Jan 25, 2012)

Naruto Ch.571


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 25, 2012)

Baby Steps 69
Naruto 571
One Piece 654
Higschool DxD 7
Good Ending! 112
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa 26


----------



## Saishin (Jan 25, 2012)

Deadman Wonderland 3-5


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 25, 2012)

The God of High School 38
One Piece 654
Naruto 571
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 370
Vinland Saga 80


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 25, 2012)

*Houshin Engi* chapters 24-33


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 25, 2012)

Naruto 571
Hunter x hunter 333
Hitman Reborn 370


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 25, 2012)

Hunter x hunter 333


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 25, 2012)

Hunter X Hunter 333
Hitman Reborn! 370


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 25, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 370
One Piece 654


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2012)

*Today:*



_Baby Steps_ (Ch.68-69)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.112)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.66)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.17)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.26)
_Otoko wo Misete yo Kurata-kun!_ (Ch.2)
_Witch Craft Works_ (Ch.12)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.161-163)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.288)


----------



## Delicious (Jan 25, 2012)

One Piece 654
Naruto 571
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 370


----------



## Motochika (Jan 25, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.370


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2012)

_March Comes in Like a Lion_ Ch. 1-10
_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 80
_One Piece_ Ch. 654
_Naruto_ Ch. 571


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 25, 2012)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion* - Chapters 31-47


----------



## Da Realest (Jan 25, 2012)

Toriko 173


----------



## Primavera (Jan 25, 2012)

Naruto ch. 571


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 26, 2012)

One Piece 654
Naruto 571
Vinland Saga 80
Historie 73
Hunter X Hunter 333


----------



## Hariti (Jan 26, 2012)

One Piece 654
Naruto 571
Reborn! 370


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 26, 2012)

Baby Steps 70
Magi 59
Higschool DxD 8
Sankarea 25
Toriko 173


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 26, 2012)

Toriko 173


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 26, 2012)

Beelzebub 141
Highschool DxD 7-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2012)

*Today:*

_Aki-Sora_ (Ch.27-29)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.10)
_Highschool DxD_ (Ch.7-8)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.18)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.333)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.370)
_Naruto_ (Episode 571)
_Okujou Hime_ (Ch.12)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.8)
_Velvet Kiss_ (Ch.25)
_Working!! Secrets_ (Ch.2)


----------



## Baby Joe (Jan 26, 2012)

Reborn! Ch. 318-323


----------



## Delicious (Jan 26, 2012)

Beelzebub 141
Btooom! 42


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 26, 2012)

one piece chapter  654.

naruto chapter 571.

hunter x hunter chapter 333.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 370.


----------



## Primavera (Jan 26, 2012)

Fairy Tail ch. 226-227


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 26, 2012)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion* - Chapters 48-55


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 27, 2012)

Baby Steps 71
Medeka Box 131


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 27, 2012)

Hunter X Hunter 186-*198 & 199* - HOLY SHIT at those last two. 198 started with some nonchalant freaky disturbing shit and then went into oh my fucking god territory. loved it. You see people lose that specific limb a lot in manga, you kinda get unfazed when you see it, but this was probably the best execution of that trope I've ever seen. I was fazed. I was motherfucking fazed. And after the end of 199 . .. I just wanted to type all this out. Damn.


*Spoiler*: _sniff_ 



Kite, Pockle and Ponzu


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jan 27, 2012)

One Piece Ch.654


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.70-71)
_Darenimo Ienai_ (Ch.1)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.128)
_Mahoutsukai (♂) to Deshi (♀) no Futekisetsu na Kankei_ (Ch.19-22) [/End]
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.131)
_Tonari no Kaibutsukun_ (Ch.25)
_Working!!_ (Ch 98.50)


----------



## Primavera (Jan 27, 2012)

Fairy Tail ch. 228-230


----------



## Baby Joe (Jan 27, 2012)

Reborn! Ch. 323-330


----------



## Delicious (Jan 27, 2012)

Fairy Tail 268


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 28, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 268.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2012)

*Today:*



_Enigma_ (Ch.55)
_Gun-Jou_ (Ch.2)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.11)
_Shitsuji-sama no Okiniiri_ (Ch.18)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.175)


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 28, 2012)

Magi 60
The World God Only Knows 175
Nisekoi 11
Deadman Wonderland 51
Nurarihyon no Mago 187


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 28, 2012)

eureka seven ao chapter 1.


----------



## Roman (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm making a serious effort to read History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi, tho I'm finding Canaan to be a really good anime as well right now.


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 28, 2012)

Anagle Mole 13
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi 462
Kampfer 25
Gamaran 126
Silver Spoon 27
Zen Martial Arts Academy 17
Magico 43


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 28, 2012)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion* - Chapters 56-74


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 28, 2012)

Gantz chapter 356


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 28, 2012)

baby steps chapters 1-50.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 28, 2012)

Medaka Box ch.26-34


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 29, 2012)

*Negima* chapter 350


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 29, 2012)

freezing: first chronicle chapters 1 & 2.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2012)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.140)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.132)
_Darenimo Ienai_ (Ch.2)
_Deadman Wonderland_ (Ch.51)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.268)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.61)
_K?mpfer_ (Ch.25)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.57)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.350)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.81)
_Natsu wo Oboeru_ (Ch.1-2)
_Okujou Hime_ (Ch.13)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.27)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.31)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 29, 2012)

Flame of recca chapters 1-50.


----------



## Hariti (Jan 30, 2012)

Area no Kishi 83
Bakuman 163
Gantz 356
Silver Spoon 27


----------



## Klammo (Jan 30, 2012)

The God of High School 1-17


----------



## TemplateR (Jan 30, 2012)

Area no Kishi 83
Magi 61
Baby Steps 72
Higschool DxD 9
Air Gear 344
Bakuman 164
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa 27


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2012)

*Today:*

_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.83)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.72)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.164)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.112-113)
_Highschool DxD_ (Ch.9)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.27)
_Koimoku_ (Ch.10)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.10-11)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.63.5)
_Natsu wo Oboeru_ (Ch.3)
_Okujou Hime_ (Ch.14)
_Pokemon B&W_ (Ch.15)
_Psycho Busters_ (Ch.25-26)
_Sekainohate de Aimashou_ (Ch.28)
_Tamago no Kimi_ (Ch.16-20)
_Tsuki Tsuki!_ (Ch.6-7)


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 30, 2012)

Steel Ball run 85-88


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 30, 2012)

Area no Kishi 83
Btooom! 20-42
Higschool DxD 9
Air Gear 344
Bakuman 164
Sora no Otoshimono 57


----------



## Delicious (Jan 30, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 462
Gantz 356
Bakuman 164
Nowhere Boy 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 30, 2012)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion* - Chapters 75-88


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 30, 2012)

Freezing chap. 65
Koimoku chap. 10
Medaka Box chap. 35-61


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 30, 2012)

flame of recca chapters 51-200.


----------



## Elder (Jan 31, 2012)

*Hideout* - 4~9

Gonna start Noblesse now. Someone know something similar to Hideout? This manga remembers me good ol' horror movies like Friday 13th


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 31, 2012)

Sailor moon vol 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2012)

*Today:*

_Aimane - Akuma na Kanojo wo Produce_ (Ch.1)
_Aki-Sora_ (Ch.30)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.19)
_Kokuhaku_ (Ch.6)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.351)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.34)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.34)


----------



## Muah (Jan 31, 2012)

One Piece
Black Lagoon.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 31, 2012)

flame of recca chapters 201-275.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jan 31, 2012)

Gantz 356
Judge 14
Eureka Seven Ao 01


----------



## Primavera (Jan 31, 2012)

Fruits Basket ch. 84-85


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 31, 2012)

Medaka Box Ch. 62-106


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 1, 2012)

*Naruto* Chapter 572


----------



## Motochika (Feb 1, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 572


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 1, 2012)

Eureka Seven: Astral Ocean - Chapter 01
Naruto - Chapter 572


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 1, 2012)

Hunter X Hunter 334
Ao No Exorcist 32
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 371
One Piece 655
Naruto 572


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 1, 2012)

*One Piece* Chapter 655
*Ao No Exorcist* Chapter 32
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 371


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 1, 2012)

Hunter X Hunter 334
Ao No Exorcist 32
Naruto 572


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 1, 2012)

Hunter X Hunter 334
Ao No Exorcist 32
Naruto 572
One Piece 655
Freezing 64-65
Baby Steps 74
Magi 62
Reborn! 371
Air Gear 344


----------



## SaskeKun (Feb 1, 2012)

Naruto Chapter 572


----------



## Primavera (Feb 1, 2012)

Naruto ch. 572


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2012)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.73)
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.31)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.72+Vol.11 Extra)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.132)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.462)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.20)
_Naruto_ (Ch.572)
_Yotsunoha_ (Ch.2-3)


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 1, 2012)

Big Order 5
Transfer Student Storm Bringer 49-50


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 1, 2012)

Katekyou Hitman Reborn! 371
One Piece 655


----------



## Klammo (Feb 1, 2012)

Naruto 572
One Piece 655
Hunter x Hunter 334
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 371


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 1, 2012)

Naruto 572
One Piece 655
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 371
Ao no Exorcist 32
Code Breaker 156
HunterxHunter 334
Berserk 326
Big Order 1-5


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 1, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 572
Medaka Box Ch. 107-131


----------



## Hariti (Feb 2, 2012)

Ao no Exorcist 32
One Piece 655
Reborn! 371


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 2, 2012)

One Piece Ch. 655


----------



## Primavera (Feb 2, 2012)

Dengeki Daisy ch. 32-34


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 2, 2012)

*Girl Friends Chapter 1-5*
This is so... _Achingly_ familiar.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 2, 2012)

To Love Ru Darkness 16
Beelzebub 142
All Rounder Meguru 55-56
Toriko 174
Gintama 386


----------



## Motochika (Feb 2, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 371


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 2, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn!  371
Toriko 173


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 2, 2012)

*Girl Friends Chapter 6-14*
Oh. My. God.


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 2, 2012)

Toriko 174
Beelzebub 142
To Love Ru Darkness 16
Gintama 386
Zettai Karen Children 289


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 2, 2012)

HunterXHunter 319-334 

Finally caught up, love this manga so much pek


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 2, 2012)

Magi 1-5
Gintama 386
Beelzebub 142


----------



## Delicious (Feb 2, 2012)

One Piece 655
Naruto 572
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 371
Code:Breaker 153-156
Beelzebub 142
Ao No Exorcist 32
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.74)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.141)
_Boku to Kanojo no Koi Rogu_ (Ch.3)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.7)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.334)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.371)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.17)
_Saikin, Imouto no Yousuga Chotto Okashiindaga_ (Ch.4)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.16)
_Trinity Seven: 7-Nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.11)
_Velvet Kiss_ (Ch.26)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.289)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 2, 2012)

flame of recca chapters 276-329.

naruto chapter 572.

one piece chapter 655.

hunter x hunter chapter 334.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 371.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 2, 2012)

Hanma Meido! Ch. 1-2
Code:Breaker Ch. 1-5
Toriko Ch. 174


----------



## Hariti (Feb 3, 2012)

Skip Beat! 184-185


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2012)

The Sacred Blacksmith chapters 25-27.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 3, 2012)

The Breaker: New Waves 58
Fairy tail 269
Dogs: Bullets & Carnage 68
Nisekoi 12


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 3, 2012)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 269


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 3, 2012)

Medaka Box 132
Nisekoi 12
The Breaker: New Waves 58
Fairy Tail 269


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 3, 2012)

High-school DxD 9-10


----------



## SaskeKun (Feb 3, 2012)

Kaichou wa Maid-sama 67


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 3, 2012)

Highschool DxD 10
Gamaran 1-127
Minamoto-kun Monogatari 18
Fairy Tail 269
The Breaker: New Waves 58
Nisekoi (KOMI Naoshi) 12
Baby Steps 75


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2012)

*Today:*


_
Baby Steps_ (Ch.75)
_Banana no Nana_ (Ch.6)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.41)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.12)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.12)
_Working!!_ (Ch.98.75)
_Yotsunoha_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 3, 2012)

Fairy Tail chap. 269
Medaka Box chap. 132
Highschool DxD chap. 10


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 4, 2012)

*Girl Friends Chapter 15-27*
Finally! 

*Girl Friends Chapter 28-35[End]*
That ending was so cute.  Keeps me smiling all day. pek


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 4, 2012)

D.Gray-man 212
Good Ending! 113
History Stronges Disciple Kenichi 463
The World God Only Knows 176 _( I decided to read this manga later from the beginning, because I started to read the manga few chapter ago in the middle^^ )_


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 4, 2012)

D.Gray-man 212
GE- Good Ending 113
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 463
The World God Only Knows 176
High School DxD 1-10
Liar Game 147
Kimi no Iru Machi 168


----------



## Hariti (Feb 4, 2012)

Code: Breaker 1-11
Fairy Tail 269


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2012)

*Today:*

_Highschool DxD_ (Ch.10)
_High-School DxD: Aashia & Koneko Himitsu no Keiyaku!?_ (Ch.1)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.463)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.18)


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 4, 2012)

GE - Good Ending chapter 113
GTO chapter 53
Sun-Ken Rock chapter 93
The Breaker: New Waves chapter 58


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 4, 2012)

d gray man chapter 212.

fairy tail chapter 269.


----------



## Ender (Feb 4, 2012)

zen martial arts academy 18
velvet kiss 26
girl friends 1
finished off koibana onsen and aki sora


----------



## Primavera (Feb 4, 2012)

Dengeki Daisy ch. 35-36
Fairy Tail ch. 231-235


----------



## Bonney (Feb 5, 2012)

Fairy Tail 261 - 269
D Gray Man 211


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2012)

*Today:*

_Big Order_ (Ch.5)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.11)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.113)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.168)
_Koibana Onsen_  (Ch.63-64) *[/End]*
_K-On!_ (Vol.6;Ch.5)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.82)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.132)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.50)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.176)


----------



## Klammo (Feb 5, 2012)

Fairy Tail 269
Mahou Sensei Negima 45


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 5, 2012)

The World God Only Knows 1-176 ( oh yeah the whole manga today^^ )
Magi 64
Code: Breaker 157
Kimi no Iru Machi 168
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa 28


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 5, 2012)

*K-ON Vol. 6 Chapter 5*
Never fails to make me laugh, also cute Azu is cute. 

*Lonesome Echo Part A-C[Full]*
That was a cute read. :33


----------



## Delicious (Feb 5, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 463
Liar Game 146-147


----------



## Markness (Feb 5, 2012)

Gunnm: Bashaku Ondo - Nice extra and shows how strong Master Den's influence was. His spirit to bring down Tiphares lives on.

Berserk chapter 326 - The Sea God is dead but things are not exactly all right going by Schierke's expression.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 5, 2012)

Magi 64
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa 1-28


----------



## Primavera (Feb 5, 2012)

Dengeki Daisy ch. 37-39
Fairy Tail ch. 236-240


----------



## Hariti (Feb 6, 2012)

Area no Kishi 84
Code: Breaker 11-14


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 6, 2012)

Kimi No Iru Machi 168


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 6, 2012)

Air Gear 345
Area no Kishi 84
Holyland 151-160


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 6, 2012)

Air Gear 345
Area no Kishi 84
Bakuman 165
Baby Steps 76
Magico 44-45
Silver Spoon 29


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 6, 2012)

*My Girlfriend[Full]
Pure-hearted Playgirl[Full]
Sweet Emotion[Full]
Under[Full]
Red-eyed Adrianne[Full]*

Cute reads, although Red-eyed Adrianne was a bit of a "Meh"-read, and not even yuri. Under wasn't either, but at least that one was laughable.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2012)

*Today:*

_
A Bias Girl_ (Ch.5)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.76)
_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.39)
_Freezing_ (Ch.65)
_Himitsu no Akuma-chan_ (Ch.7)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.28)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_  (Ch.129)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.63)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.35-36)
_Needless_ (Ch.98)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.18)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.28)
_Upotte!!_ (Ch.15)


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 6, 2012)

Bakuman 165
Freezing 65
Needless 1-50


----------



## Bonney (Feb 7, 2012)

Claymore 1-7
Ao No Exorcist 4 and 5


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 7, 2012)

*Gekichu![Full]
Monologue Love[Full]
CANAAN Manga Vol. 1-Vol. 3 Ch. 1*

Gekichu! was a lot better than I expected, but Monologue Love wasn't that enjoyable. :/
CANAAN... pek


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2012)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.165)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.22)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.26-27)
_Onikiri-sama wa Hakoiri Musume_ (Ch.20)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru + H_ (Ch.4)


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 7, 2012)

Claymore 123
Needless 51-98
Gamaran 2-30


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 8, 2012)

Gamaran 128
Naruto 573
Bleach 480
Cage of Eden 133-134
Baby Steps 77
One Piece 656


----------



## Hariti (Feb 8, 2012)

Naruto 573
Bleach 480
One Piece 656


----------



## Delicious (Feb 8, 2012)

One Piece 656
Naruto 573
Bleach 480


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 8, 2012)

hunter x hunter 335
One Piece 656
Naruto 573
Bleach 480


----------



## Motochika (Feb 8, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 573
Bleach Ch. 480


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 8, 2012)

Naruto 573
Bleach 480
One Piece 656
Code:Breaker 157
HunterxHunter 335
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 372
Kurogane 21- _Dropped it from my reading list_.


----------



## Klammo (Feb 8, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 372
Hunter x Hunter 335
One Piece 656
Bleach 480
Naruto 573


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 8, 2012)

Bleach 480
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 372
One Piece 656


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 8, 2012)

One Piece 656
HUnterxHunter 335
Bleach 480
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 372
Naruto 473


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 8, 2012)

*Naruto * Chapter 573
*Bleach* Chapter 480
*One Piece* Chapter 656
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn! * Chapter 372


----------



## Baby Joe (Feb 8, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 573
Bleach Ch.  480
Reborn! Ch. 372


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 8, 2012)

naruto chapter 573.

bleach chapter 480.

one pice chapter 656.

hunter x hunter chapter 335.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 372.

claymore chapter 123.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 8, 2012)

Hunter x hunter chapter 335.
Naruto chapter 573.
Katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 372.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2012)

*Today:*

_
Area no Kishi_ (Ch.84)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.77)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.133-134)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.20)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha_ (Ch.9)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.75)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.352)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.37)
_Velvet Kiss_ (Ch.27)


----------



## Motochika (Feb 8, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 372


----------



## Delicious (Feb 8, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 372


----------



## Bonney (Feb 9, 2012)

Ao no Exorcist 6. 

I'm really starting to lose free time to read. I want to get up to date with Ao No exorcist, Claymore and all of FMA: Brotherhood.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 9, 2012)

Been reading Open Sesame for a while, now at Ch. 40.

Just read latest Chapter of Beelzebub as well as OP/Claymore and finished UxU a day ago.

Ao No Exorcist and Omamori Himari are on my hitlist to read on soon.

Not read HunterxHunter for a while for some reason.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 9, 2012)

Beelzebub 143
Toriko 175
To Aru Kagaku no Railgun 47
Gintama 387
Zombie loan 82-83


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 9, 2012)

Toriko 175
Claymore 1-8


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 9, 2012)

Zettai Karen Children 294
Beelzebub 143
Toriko 175
Kurogane 22
Magi 65


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2012)

*Today:*

_Asa Made Jugyou Chu!_ (Ch.14-15)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.142)
_Bleach_ (Ch.480)
_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta_ (Ch.4)
_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.212)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.12)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.335)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.372)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.21)
_Machigatta Light Novel no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.7-9) *[/End]*
_Naruto_ (Ch.573)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.9)
_Yume Kuri_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 9, 2012)

Claymore 8 -25


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 9, 2012)

beelzebub chapter 143.


----------



## Serenity00 (Feb 9, 2012)

Claymore 123

Finally got back up to date. Had a hiatus on reading at chapter 118


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 10, 2012)

Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi chap. 9
Medaka Box chap. 133


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 10, 2012)

One Piece Ch.656


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 10, 2012)

Beelzebub 143
Medaka Box 133
The Breaker: New Waves 59
Gintama 387


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 10, 2012)

Nisekoi 13
Ratman 18
Medeka Box
Baby Steps 78
Nurarihyon no Mago 189
The Breaker: New Waves 59


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2012)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.78)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.130)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.133)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.64)
_Pok?mon R?BURST_ (Ch.6)
_R18!_ (Ch.1)
_Rozen Maiden_ (Ch.20-25)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.29)
_Twin Cake_ (Ch.1-2)
_Yamanko!_ (Ch.15)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.290)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 10, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 270.


----------



## Delicious (Feb 10, 2012)

Gantz 357
Fairy Tail 270	
Code:Breaker 157
Beelzebub 143	
Annarasumanara 17- 27
Nisekoi 12-14


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 10, 2012)

Fairy Tail 270.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 10, 2012)

Gantz ch. 357


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 10, 2012)

One Piece chap. 631-640
Naruto chap. 573
Bleach chap. 480
Inu x Boku SS chap. 12
Asa Made Jugyou Chu! chap. 14-15
Onihime Vs chap 19-20
Highschool DxD chap. 11
Bakunetsu Sentouki chap. 1
Enma no Hanayome chap. 1


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 11, 2012)

Fairy Tail 270
Gantz 357
Nisekoi 13
The World God Only Knows 177
Ratman 1-18


----------



## Serenity00 (Feb 11, 2012)

Bleach 368-378. Trying to catch up to current.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2012)

*Today:*



_FukuNeko_ (Ch.5)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.83)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.19)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.13)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.21)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.177)


----------



## Bonney (Feb 11, 2012)

Read Oda's romance dawn and monsters for the first time today. Good to see what he did before One Piece.


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 11, 2012)

Minamoto-kun Monogatari 19-20
ST&RS 21
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 464
Happy Project 2


----------



## Serenity00 (Feb 11, 2012)

Just read Bleach 378-392


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 11, 2012)

One Piece chap. 641-650


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 11, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 464
Liar Game 148


----------



## Raptorz (Feb 12, 2012)

Minamoto-kun Monogatari Ch.19


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 12, 2012)

The breaker: new waves chapters 1-59.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 12, 2012)

*Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha Vivid* chapter 1


----------



## Bonney (Feb 12, 2012)

Ao No exorcist 7 and 8.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2012)

*Today:*


_Enma no Hanayome to Kimetsukerareta Fukou na Ore no Jinsei Keikaku_ (Ch.1)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.114-116)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.133)
_Highschool DxD_ (Ch.11)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.464)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.21)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.27)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.17)
_No Side_ (Ch.30-31)
_Onihime Vs_ (Ch.19-20)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.9)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.10)
_Rozen Maiden_ (Ch.26-28)
_Sore wa Totsuzen, Unmei no Aite ga_ (Ch.6)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.15)
_Teppu_ (Ch.15)


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 12, 2012)

_Bleach_ - Chapters 1-480.
Read that over the past ~5 days.


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 12, 2012)

Anagle Bole 15
High-School DxD 11
Magi 66
Kimi no Iru Machi 169
New Prince of Tennis 67
Cage of Eden 135
Iris Zero 27
Sket Dance 177


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 12, 2012)

itazura na kiss chapters 1-31.


----------



## Delicious (Feb 12, 2012)

Steins;Gate - Onshuu no Brownian Motion 1


----------



## Lasker (Feb 12, 2012)

Dragon Quest Dai No Daiboken 286-349 (end)
Nurarihyon No Mago 150-189
Real 61-66


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 12, 2012)

Kurenai 1-17


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimi no Iru Machi 169
Magi 66
Btoooom! 43
High School DxD 11


----------



## Bonney (Feb 13, 2012)

Ao No exorcist 9


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 13, 2012)

*Ikigami Chapter 5+6*
I want more, unfortunately one volume costs ten bucks. 

*One Piece Chapter 1*
Decided to try it~


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 13, 2012)

Kurenai 18-46
Air Gear 346
High School DxD 11
Btooom! 43


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 13, 2012)

Air Gear 346
Baby Steps 79
Gamaran 129


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 13, 2012)

claymore 28 -66
Shaman king zero 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2012)

*Today:*

_Ashita Dorobou_ (Ch.11)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.79)
_Boku wa Imouto ni Koi wo Suru_ (Ch.38)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.42-43)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.135)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko_ (Ch.8)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.169)
_Pokemon Special B&W_ (Ch.16)
_Seikoku no Ryuu Kishi_ (Ch.8)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.30)


----------



## Bonney (Feb 13, 2012)

Ao No exorcist 10-11


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Fairy Tail chap. 270
Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi chap. 10


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 14, 2012)

Gamaran 23-129 (Downloaded them yesterday, and marathoned them.)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 14, 2012)

Soul eater chapter 95.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2012)

*Today:*

_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei!_ (Ch.19)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.134)
_K-On!_ (Vol 6; Ch.6)


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 14, 2012)

Magi 67
Bakuman 166
Break Blade 55
Soul Eater 95


----------



## Baby Joe (Feb 14, 2012)

Psyren ch. 63-83


----------



## Delicious (Feb 14, 2012)

Bakuman 165 - 166


----------



## Bonney (Feb 14, 2012)

Ao No exorcist 12-15


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 15, 2012)

Gintama 388
Bakuman 166
Soul Eater 95
Magi 67


----------



## Hariti (Feb 15, 2012)

Bakuman 166
Hapi Mari 29


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 15, 2012)

Bakuman 166


----------



## Motochika (Feb 15, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 574
Bleach Ch. 481


----------



## Primavera (Feb 15, 2012)

Bleach ch. 481
Naruto ch. 574


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 15, 2012)

One Piece 657
Kure-nai 47
Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou 25
Gintama 388
Naruto 574
Bleach 481
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 373


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 15, 2012)

Naruto 574
Bleach 481
One Piece 657
Hitman Reborn! 373
Baby Steps 80
Black Rock Shooter - Innocent Soul 6
Hajime no Ippo 965


----------



## Baby Joe (Feb 15, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 574
Bleach Ch. 581
Reborn! Ch. 373
Psyren Ch. 84-89


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 15, 2012)

Naruto 574
Bleach 481
One Piece 657


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 15, 2012)

bleach chapter 481.

naruto chapter 574.

one piece chapter 657.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 373.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 15, 2012)

Bleach 481
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 373
One Piece 657


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 15, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 574
Bleach Ch. 481
Hunter x hunter Ch. 336
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 373
Claymore Ch. 65-79


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 15, 2012)

Hunter x Hunter 336
Transfer Student Storm Bringer 51-52


----------



## Klammo (Feb 15, 2012)

Naruto 574
Bleach 481
One Piece 657
Hunter X Hunter 336
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 373


----------



## SaskeKun (Feb 15, 2012)

Naruto 574


----------



## Delicious (Feb 15, 2012)

Naruto 574
Bleach 481
One Piece 657
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 373


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2012)

*Today:*

_Accel World_ (Ch.9)
_Another_ (Ch.11)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.80)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.166)
_Hokkenshitsu_ (Ch.6)
_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.25)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.38)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Motochika (Feb 15, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 373


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 15, 2012)

Beelzebub 144


----------



## Delicious (Feb 15, 2012)

Beelzebub 144


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 16, 2012)

Beelzebub 144
Naruto 574
Bleach 481
One Piece 657
Hunter x Hunter 336
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 373


----------



## Hariti (Feb 16, 2012)

Reborn 373
Hunter x Hunter 336


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 16, 2012)

Hunter x hunter chapter 336.


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 16, 2012)

Cage of Eden 136
Magi 68
Kuroko no Basket 122
Unbreakable Machine Doll 18
Toriko 176
Beelzebub 144
Magico 46
Hajime no Ippo 966
Hunter X Hunter 336
Zen Martial Arts Academy 19


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 16, 2012)

Kuroko no Basket 119-122
Toriko 176
Cage of Eden 136
Kure-nai 48


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 16, 2012)

Toriko 176
Claymore 75-83


----------



## Primavera (Feb 16, 2012)

Fairy Tail ch. 246-250


----------



## Baby Joe (Feb 16, 2012)

Psyren Ch. 90-96


----------



## Misao (Feb 16, 2012)

Only H2. I'm still trying to find some time to read stuff on my list.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 16, 2012)

The God Of Highschool 42
Zen martial arts academy 19


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 16, 2012)

Beelzebub chapter 144.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2012)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.481)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.13)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.18)
_Naruto_ (Ch.574)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.72-74)
_Scissor Sisters_ (Ch.1)
_Velvet Kiss_ (Ch.28-29)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.13)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 17, 2012)

Medaka Box chap. 134


----------



## Latvala (Feb 17, 2012)

Bleach 481


----------



## Klammo (Feb 17, 2012)

Toriko chapter 176


----------



## Delicious (Feb 17, 2012)

Fairy Tail 271
Nisekoi 14
It’s Not My Fault That I’m Not Popular! 13


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 17, 2012)

Fairy Tail 271
Nisekoi 14
GE-Good Ending 114
The Breaker: New Waves 60
Medaka Box 134
Magi 68
Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth 1-8 + Jump Festa Special


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 17, 2012)

Fairy Tail 271
Nisekoi 14
The Breaker: New Waves 60
Air Gear 347


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 17, 2012)

Nurarihyon no Mago 190
Fairy Tail 271
Nisekoi 14
The Breaker: New Waves 60
Air Gear 347
Good Ending! 114
Baby Steps 81
Medaka Box 134
Silver Spoon 30


----------



## Baby Joe (Feb 17, 2012)

Psyren Ch. 100-104


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 17, 2012)

Beserk 1         .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.81)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.143)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.136)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.22-23)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.134)
_Prism_ (Ch.6)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.16-19)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.291)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 17, 2012)

Air gear chapter 347.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 17, 2012)

DCD(Diamond Cut Diamond) Chap. 1-2


----------



## Stringer (Feb 17, 2012)

Paladin _ch.25-37_
The Swordsman _ch.7-9_
Blue Heaven Volume _ch.1-8_
Brothers of Japan [_Complete_]
Domu [_Complete_]


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 17, 2012)

Kiss x Sis 58


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 17, 2012)

Beserk 2       .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2012)

*Today:*


_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.114)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha_ (Ch.10)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.58)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.14)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.178)


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 18, 2012)

Franken Fran 58 - 61


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 18, 2012)

beserk chapters 1-50.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 18, 2012)

Good luck,Demon king! 1-3


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 18, 2012)

I read.
Honggane
Saesang Bring it on.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Feb 18, 2012)

_Claymore_ (Chapter #123)
Started _Blade of the Immortal_. Good thus far.


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 19, 2012)

The World God Only Knows 178
Kimi no Iru Machi 170
Tokyo Ravens 6
Magi 69-70
Kuroko no Basket 119-122


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2012)

*Today:*

_
Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.170)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.119-122)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.22-23)
_Tokyo Ravens_ (Ch.1-6)
_To Love-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.16.5)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 19, 2012)

beserk chapters 51-110.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 19, 2012)

Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest _ch.111-113_
Skyhigh Shishou _ch.6_


----------



## Baby Joe (Feb 19, 2012)

Psyren Ch. 140-145 (End)

Fist of the North Star Ch. 1-12


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 19, 2012)

Antimagia Ch. 1-3


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 19, 2012)

*One Piece* - Chapters 301-318


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 19, 2012)

Blood and steel chapters 1-12.


----------



## Misao (Feb 20, 2012)

H2

Chapters 77 to 88.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 20, 2012)

Magi 69-70
Kimi no Iru Machi 170
The World God Only Knows 178
Gamaran 129-130
Berserk 327
Bakuman 167


----------



## Delicious (Feb 20, 2012)

Bakuman 167


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 20, 2012)

Kuroko no basket 123-124


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 20, 2012)

Gamaran 130
Baby Steops 82


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

Jojo bizarre adventure(stone ocean) Vol.8


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 20, 2012)

Wolf guy 114-115
To Aru Majutsu no index 48


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.82)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.269-271)
_Foto Kana_ (Ch.1)
_Galge no Sekai yo Youkoso_ (Ch.1-2)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.135)
_Hitsugime no Chaika_ (Ch.3)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.105)
_Kimi Koi Limit_ (Ch.9) *[/End]*
_Otome Historic_ (Ch.1-2)
_Sekainohate de Aimashou_ (Ch.29)
_Shounen yo Taishi wo Dake!_ (Ch.4-5)
_Wife and Wife_ (Ch.9)
_Yamanko!_ (Ch.16-16.5)


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

Jojo bizarre adventure(stone ocean) Vol.9


----------



## Baby Joe (Feb 20, 2012)

Fist of the North Star Ch. 14-50


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 20, 2012)

*One Piece* - Chapters 319-325


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Claymore Ch.91-123


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2012)

*Today:*

_Aimane - Akuma na Kanojo wo Produce_ (Ch.2)
_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.32)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.167)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.117-118)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.24)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.131)
_Kiryuuin Kaya ni Chi o Suwareru dake no Kantan na Oshigoto_ (Ch.1)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.38)
_Ore no Kouhai ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai_ (Ch.7)
_Otomari Honey_ (Ch.24)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Miu-sama no Iu Doori_ (Ch.1-2)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.30)
_Tonari no Kaibutsukun_ (Ch.26)
_Tokyo Girls Destruction_ (Ch.9)
_Yamanko!_ (Ch.17)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.164)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 21, 2012)

*Naruto* - Chapters 311-328


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 21, 2012)

Gintama 388-389
Magi 71


----------



## Motochika (Feb 22, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 575
Bleach Ch. 482


----------



## Stringer (Feb 22, 2012)

Onikiri Jyuzo _ch.9-12_
Gwi _ch.1_
Claymore _vol.1_
Sidooh _ch.1-4_
Choujin Gakuen _ch.9-10_
Hokenshitsu No Shinigami _ch.40_


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 22, 2012)

Naruto Chapter 575
Bleach Chapter 482
GE - Good Ending 115
Cage of Eden 137


----------



## Motochika (Feb 22, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 374


----------



## Klammo (Feb 22, 2012)

Naruto Chapter 575
Bleach Chapter 482
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 374
Hunter X Hunter 337


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 22, 2012)

Bleach 482
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 374


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 22, 2012)

Naruto Chapter 575
Bleach Chapter 482
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 374
Hunter X Hunter 337
The God Of Highschool 43


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 22, 2012)

Shaman King 0 3
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 374
 Hunter X Hunter 337
Naruto Chapter 575


----------



## Delicious (Feb 22, 2012)

Naruto 575
Bleach 482
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 374


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 22, 2012)

Naruto 575
Bleach 482
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 374
Hunter X Hunter 337
Baby Steps 83
Good Ending! 115
Ratman 19
Code:Breaker 158
Gintama 389


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 22, 2012)

Jojo bizarre adventure(stone ocean) vol.88-90


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2012)

*Today:*


_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta_ (Ch.5)
_Coppelion_ (Ch.18-20)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.79-81)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.44)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.20)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.65)
_Velvet Kiss_ (Ch.30)


----------



## SaskeKun (Feb 22, 2012)

Naruto Chapter 575


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 22, 2012)

*Naruto* - Chapters 329-342


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 22, 2012)

Naruto 575
Bleach 482
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 374
Tower of God 84
Gintama 389
HunterxHunter 337
Code: Breaker 158
Ratman 17-19
GE-Good Ending 115
Ubel Blatt 101
Shaman King Zero 1-3
Cage of Eden 136-137


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 22, 2012)

Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Miu-sama no Iu Doori chap. 2
Naruto chap. 575
Bleach chap. 482
Toriko chap. 176
One Piece chap. 651-657
Another chap. 12
Ao no Exorcist chap. 29-32
Ben-to Zero: Road to Witch chap. 4-5
Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai chap. 20-22
Corpse Party Blood Covered chap. 13-14


----------



## Hariti (Feb 23, 2012)

Area no Kishi 85
Reborn 374


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 23, 2012)

hunter x hunter 337


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 23, 2012)

Nisekoi 15
Magi 72
Kuroko no Basuke 124
Beelzebub 145
Okujou Hime 15
Happy Project3
Sket Dance 178
Area no Kishi 85


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 23, 2012)

Toriko Ch.177
Jojo bizarre adventure(stone ocean) vol.91-99


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 23, 2012)

Beelzebub 145
Nisekoi 15
Toriko 177


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2012)

*Today:*

_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.85)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.83)
_Bleach_ (Ch.482)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.115)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.373)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.82)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.41)
_Naruto_ (Ch.575)
_Okujou Hime_ (Ch.15)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.1)


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 23, 2012)

Beelzebub 145
Nisekoi 15
Magi 72


----------



## Mishimoto (Feb 23, 2012)

Blade of the Immortal 1-4


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 23, 2012)

*One Piece* - Chapters 326-354


----------



## Stringer (Feb 24, 2012)

_Paladin c.38-39
Shut Hell c.6
Blue Heaven c.9-13
Gekka Bijin c.7-9
Gwi c.2-10_


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 24, 2012)

Toriko chap. 177


----------



## Hariti (Feb 24, 2012)

Fairy Tail 272
Gantz 358


----------



## Delicious (Feb 24, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 465
Gantz 358
Fairy Tail 272
Code:Breaker 158 & 159
Beelzebub 145
Dragon Ball SD 6


----------



## Drakor (Feb 24, 2012)

Marionette Ch.1-24
Wolfsmund Ch.3
Gantz Ch.358
Cage of Eden Ch.138


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 24, 2012)

Gantz Ch.358
Dragon ball SD Ch.6
Jojo bizarre adventure(stone ocean) Ch.99-107


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 24, 2012)

Fairy Tail 272
Gintama 390
Cage of Eden 138
Kaichou wa maid-sama!68


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2012)

*Today:*


_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.14-15)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.25)
_Koimoku_ (Ch.11)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.15)
_Shounen yo Taishi wo Dake!_ (Ch.6)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.165)


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 24, 2012)

Koimoku 11
Hajime no Ippo 967
Dragon Ball SD 06
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 465
Fairy Tail 272
Baby Steps 84
Nurarihyon no Mago 191
Code:Breaker 159
Medaka Box 135
Cage Of Eden 138
Gantz 358


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 24, 2012)

*One Piece* - Chapters 355-370


----------



## Danni (Feb 24, 2012)

Bleach 482
Dragonball 1-5 (never seen or read it before.)


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 24, 2012)

solanin           1-28


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 24, 2012)

Medaka Box Ch. 135


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 24, 2012)

Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou 26


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 24, 2012)

Gantz 358
Cage of Eden 158
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 465
Fairy Tail 272
Code: Breaker 159
Medaka Box 135
Gintama 390
Dragon Ball SD 1-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.84)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.137-138)
_Fukigen Cinderella_ (Ch.3)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.465)
_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.26)
_Maga-Tsuki_ (Ch.12)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.21)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.166)


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 25, 2012)

Naruto vol.54
Jojo bizarre adventure(Stone ocean) Ch. 105-131


----------



## Baby Joe (Feb 25, 2012)

Rave Master Ch. 147-153


----------



## Mako (Feb 25, 2012)

One Piece 60-80. Just started reading.
Fairy Tail 1-2. So far it's all good.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 25, 2012)

Jojo bizarre adventure(stone ocean) Ch.131-158  The end


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 25, 2012)

Magi 73
Liar Game 149
Kimi No Iru Machi 171
Bakuman 168


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 25, 2012)

Wolf Guy 116
Kuroko no Basket 125-126
Darren Shan 98


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2012)

*Today:*

_Another_ (Ch.12)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.168)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.144)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.272)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.136)
_He~nshin!! - Sonata Birdie Rush_ (Ch.5)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.26)
_Inari, Konkon, Koi Iroha_ (Ch.11)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.132)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.32)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.171)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.123-126)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.84-85)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.15)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai!_ (Ch.7)
_Pokemon B&W Special_ (Ch.17)
_Shounen yo Taishi wo Dake!_ (Ch.7)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.179)


----------



## EpicBroFist (Feb 26, 2012)

Sun-Ken Rock (chapters 1-94) ......@_@ it was good!


----------



## SaskeKun (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaichou wa Maid-sama! 68


----------



## Brian (Feb 26, 2012)

_Gantz_ Ch. 358
_Liar Game_ Ch. 149


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 26, 2012)

_Magi_ - Chapter 1 - 73.


----------



## Patrick (Feb 26, 2012)

RRR - 83
Kuroko no basket - 123-126
Eyeshield 21 - 310-333


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 26, 2012)

Tron: Legacy 1
Kuroko no basket - 123-126
Cage of Eden 141-143
Bakuman 168
XBlade 42
Zettai Karen Children 292


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 26, 2012)

Cage of Eden 141-143
Deadman Wonderland 1-51 (Reread since its ending soon.)
Eureka Seven: Astral Ocean 2


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 26, 2012)

Fairy Tail ch. 271-272


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 26, 2012)

Hunter x Hunter vol.25
Tiger and Bunny Ch. 4-5


----------



## Stringer (Feb 27, 2012)

_Omoide Emanon [Complete]
Sasurai Emanon c.1-4
Forget-me-not [Oneshot]
Spirit of Wonder vol.1_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2012)

*Today:
*
_
Cage of Eden_ (Ch.139-143)
_Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa_ (Ch.29) [/End]
_Kurogane_ (Ch.24)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.25)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.353)
_No Side_ (Ch.32)
_Tonari no Kashiwagi-san_ (Ch.20)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.292)


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 27, 2012)

Baby Steps 85
Magi 74
ST&RS 22
Code Breaker 161
Mahou Sensei Negima! 353 ( I want a re-read of that manga, after the ending )
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa 29


----------



## Kei (Feb 27, 2012)

Vampire Knight 80


----------



## Delicious (Feb 27, 2012)

Bakuman 168
Code:Breaker 160 - 161
Liar Game 149


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 27, 2012)

Koimoku chap. 11
Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! chap. 7
Freezing chap. 65.5
DCD chap. 3


----------



## Markness (Feb 28, 2012)

JJBA Part 4 Volumes 3 and 4

Negima chapter 353

Battle Angel Alita Vol. 1


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 28, 2012)

Code: Breaker 160-161
Pandora Hearts 1-63


----------



## Stringer (Feb 28, 2012)

_Kangoku Gakuen c.1-21
Sasurai Emanon c.5-8
Dragon Fly c.9_


----------



## Klammo (Feb 28, 2012)

Noblesse 100
Magico 1-3


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 28, 2012)

Code: Breaker 161
Zen Martial Arts Academy 20
Soul Eater Not! 11
Diamond no Ace 68
GE - Good Ending 116
Ratman 19.5
Happy Project 4
Pajama na Kanojo 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2012)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.85)
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.32)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.116)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.137)
_Hana Michi Otome_ (Ch.1)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.352)
_ST&RS_ (Ch.22)
_Urasai_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 28, 2012)

blood and steel chapter 13.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 28, 2012)

GE -Good Ending 116
ST&RS 1-22
Soul Eater Not! 11
Magi 74
Need a Girl 1


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 28, 2012)

*One Piece* - Chapters 371-376


----------



## Motochika (Feb 29, 2012)

Naruto Ch.576
Bleach Ch.483


----------



## Hariti (Feb 29, 2012)

Bleach 483
Naruto 576 
One Piece 658


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 29, 2012)

Wolf guy something, just the last chapters, ridiculous shit, over the top, rape, bad ending. Didn't care much about it, won't care for long and will forget soon. It's about some werewolf guy but 90% of the time he is just a human. 

Don't recommend it unless you like over the top blood, gore, dragged out rape for the fans to fap to and everything bad that you can think of + more.


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 29, 2012)

Bleach 483
Naruto 576
One Piece 658
Baby Steps 86
Hunter X Hunter 338
Frogman 41
Magico 47


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 29, 2012)

*Today:*



_Carnivorous Princess Yegrinna_ (Ch.15)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.16)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.42)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.7.5)
_Mayo Chiki!_ (Ch.18)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.135)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.39)
_Reversible!_ (Ch.7)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.31)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.31)


----------



## Baby Joe (Feb 29, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 576
Bleach Ch. 483


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 29, 2012)

Bleach 483
Naruto 576
One Piece 658
Hunter X Hunter 338


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 29, 2012)

Bleach 483
One Piece 658


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 29, 2012)

Naruto Ch.576
Hunter X Hunter Ch.338


----------



## Delicious (Feb 29, 2012)

One Piece 658
Naruto 576
Bleach 483


----------



## Stringer (Feb 29, 2012)

_Kangoku Gakuen c.22
One Piece c.658
Vagabond vol. 1 [Reread]
Blue Heaven c.14-17
Claymore c.5-8
Shut Hell c.7-11_


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 29, 2012)

Naruto 576
One Piece 658
Bleach 483
Hunter x Hunter 338
Judge 15
Cage of Eden 144
Tower of God 84
Need a Girl 2-15


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 29, 2012)

One Piece chap. 658
Bleach chap. 483
Naruto chap. 576


----------



## Mochi (Mar 1, 2012)

Lady Georgie Volume 1 + 2
I won't read more since I know how it ends...


----------



## Motochika (Mar 1, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 375


----------



## Klammo (Mar 1, 2012)

Toriko 178
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 375


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 1, 2012)

naruto chapter 576.

bleach chapter 483.

one piece chapter 658.

hunter x hunter chapter 338.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 375.


----------



## Delicious (Mar 1, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 375
Ao No Exorcist 33


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 1, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 375
Ao No Exorcist 33
Beelzebub 146
Toriko 178
Minamoto-kun Monogatari 22


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 1, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 375
Ao No Exorcist 33
Beelzebub 146
Toriko 178


----------



## Baby Joe (Mar 1, 2012)

Reborn! Ch. 375


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2012)

*Today:*

_Ashita Dorobou_ (Ch.12)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.86)
_Bleach_ (Ch.483)
_Boku to Kanojo no Koi Rogu_ (Ch.4)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.144)
_Naruto_ (Ch.576)
_Trinity Seven: 7-Nin no Mahoutsukai_ (Ch.12)
_Yamanko!_ (Ch.18)
_Yotsuba&!_ (Ch.77)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.293)


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 2, 2012)

Toriko 178
Ao no Exorcist 33
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 375
Need a Girl 16-39
The Breaker: New Waves 61
Medaka Box 136


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 2, 2012)

the breaker: new waves chapter 61.

fairy tail chapter 273.


----------



## Klammo (Mar 2, 2012)

Magico 1-21


----------



## Stringer (Mar 2, 2012)

_Kangoku Gakuen c.23_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2012)

*Today:*


_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.336-338)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.373-375)
_Koi-koi Seitokai_ (Ch.1)
_K-On!_ (Vol.6; Ch.7)
_Photo Kano_ (Ch.2)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.14)


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 2, 2012)

Magi 75
Fairy Tail 273
Bakuman 169
Code: Breaker 162
Liar Game 150
Baby Step 1-5


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 2, 2012)

Magi 75
Fairy Tail 273
Bakuman 169
Code: Breaker 162
Medaka Box 136
Baby Steps 87
The Breaker: New Waves 61
Hajime no Ippo 968


----------



## Delicious (Mar 2, 2012)

Fairy Tail 273
Bakuman 169
Code:Breaker 162
Liar Game 150
Beelzebub 146
Yotsuba&! 77


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 2, 2012)

Needless CH. 79-98.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 2, 2012)

Medaka Box Ch.136


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2012)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.87)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.169)
_Himitsu no Akuma-chan_ (Ch.8)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.133)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.86)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.180)


----------



## Stringer (Mar 3, 2012)

_Freeks' Squeele c.1-5
Blood And Steel c.7-10
Legend Of Tyr c.1
Claymore c9-14
_


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 3, 2012)

Dragon Ball 1 - 9


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 3, 2012)

Toriko chap. 178
Fairy Tail chap. 273
Another chap. 13


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 3, 2012)

Magi 76
The World God Only Knows 179


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2012)

*Today:*

_Banana no Nana_ (Ch.7)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.145)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.353)
_No Side_ (Ch.33)
_Sisterism_ (Ch.14-17)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.93)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.2)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.80)


----------



## Stringer (Mar 4, 2012)

_Freaks' Squeele c.6-14
Blood and Steel c.11
Brave 10 c.1_


----------



## Scratchy (Mar 4, 2012)

Tower of God (85 raw)
Magico ch. 4


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 4, 2012)

Magico 48
Good Ending! 117
Nisekoi 16
Kimi no Iru Machi 172
Code Breaker 163
Magi 76
Nurarihyon no Mago 192
Diamond no Ace 70
The World God Only Knows 179
Pajama na Kanojo 2
Minamoto-kun Monogatari 23
Sankarea 26


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 4, 2012)

Nisekoi 16.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 4, 2012)

city of dead sorcerer chapters 1-10.


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 4, 2012)

Kimi No Iru Machi 172
GE - Good Ending 117
The Breaker 61


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 4, 2012)

Dragon Ball 10 - 63


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 4, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 283 + 284


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 4, 2012)

Kimi no Iru Machi 172
GE-Good Ending 117
Code: Breaker 163
Nisekoi 16
Magico 1-5


----------



## Markness (Mar 4, 2012)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 4 volumes 8-10
Ushio and Tora volume 4


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 5, 2012)

Dendrobates chapters 1-9. 

amazing manga.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2012)

*Today:*


_Cu-Cu-Cute!_ (Ch.4)
_Corpse Party: Musume_ (Ch.16)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.82-83)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.117)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.27-28)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.172)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.16)
_Past Future_ (Ch.7)
_Photo Kano_ (Ch.11)
_Ratman_ (Ch.15-19.5)
_Rotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.25)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.58)
_Sugar wa Otoshigoro_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 5, 2012)

Toriko Ch. 178
Ao no Exorcist Ch.33
Baoh Ch.1-9(End)
Under Execution Under Jail Ch.1-4(End)
Dead Man's Question Ch.1-3(End) Kira 
REverSal Ch.1


----------



## Baby Joe (Mar 5, 2012)

Rave Master Ch. 158-161


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 5, 2012)

Claymore Ch.124


----------



## Klammo (Mar 5, 2012)

Magico 22-40


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 5, 2012)

Wolf guy 117 (end)  the fuck!?


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 5, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 285-288


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2012)

_Naruto_ 309-402


----------



## Byrd (Mar 5, 2012)

Big Order Chapter 5
Freak Squeele Chapter 14


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 5, 2012)

Highschool DxD chap. 12


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 5, 2012)

Magi 77
Claymore 124


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2012)

*Today:*


_Another_ (Ch.13)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.354)
_Namiiro_ (Ch.1)
_Okujou Hime_ (Ch.16)
_Sisterism_ (Ch.18)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 6, 2012)

Blood and steel chapter 14.


----------



## Baby Joe (Mar 6, 2012)

Rave Master Ch. 162-169


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 6, 2012)

Magico 49
Cage of Eden 145
Gamaran 131


----------



## Stringer (Mar 6, 2012)

_Alice in Mirrorland [Oneshot]
Kangoku Gakuen c.25_


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 6, 2012)

Dragon Ball 64


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2012)

*Today:*


_Again!!_ (Ch.1-2)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.84)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.29)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.22-23)
_Nami Iro_ (Ch.2)
_Seikoku no Ryuu Kishi_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Delicious (Mar 7, 2012)

Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth 9


----------



## Motochika (Mar 7, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 577
Bleach Ch. 484


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 7, 2012)

Hunter x Hunter Ch.339
Naruto Ch. 577
Bleach Ch. 484
Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth Ch.9


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 7, 2012)

One Piece 658
Naruto Ch. 577
Bleach Ch. 484


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 7, 2012)

Hunter x Hunter 339
Naruto 577
Bleach 484
One Piece 658
Ratman 20-21
Kurogane 25
High-School DxD 13


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 7, 2012)

Hunter x Hunter 339
Highschool DxD 12-13
Big Order 6


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 7, 2012)

Naruto 577


----------



## Brian (Mar 7, 2012)

_March Comes in like a Lion_ Ch. 9-14
_Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth_ Ch. 9


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 7, 2012)

Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth 09
Big Order 6
Naruto 577
Bleach 484
One Piece 659
Ratman 21
Hunter x Hunter 339
Toriko 179
Gamaran 131


----------



## Delicious (Mar 7, 2012)

Naruto 577
Bleach 484
One Piece 659


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 7, 2012)

One Piece 659


----------



## Stringer (Mar 7, 2012)

_One Piece c.659
Blood and Steel c.13-14
Examurai c.1_


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 7, 2012)

Onihime vs. 19-20


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 8, 2012)

Highschool DxD chap. 13
High-School DxD: Ashia & Koneko Himitsu no Keiyaku!? chap. 2
Another chap. 14


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 8, 2012)

Naruto chapter 557.

Bleach chapter 484.

One piece chapter 659.

Hunter x hunter chapter 339.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 8, 2012)

OP chap 659

Naruto chap 577

Toriko chap 9 (Seems pretty good i keep trying to get into the anime but i prefer the manga now)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2012)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.484)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.145)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.17)
_Domina no Do!_ (Ch.40)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.43)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.138)
_Highschool DxD_ (Ch.12-13)
_High-School DxD: Ashia & Koneko Himitsu no Keiyaku!?_ (Ch.2)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.25)
_Nami Iro_ (Ch.3)
_Naruto_ (Ch.577)
_Reversible!_ (Ch.8)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.94)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.294)


----------



## Hariti (Mar 8, 2012)

Bleach 484
Naruto 577
One Piece 659
Silver Spoon 32


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 8, 2012)

Beelzebub 147


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 8, 2012)

Toriko 179
Beelzebub 147
Magi 78
Zettai Karen Children 294
Silver Spoon 32


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 8, 2012)

Toriko Ch. 179
Gantz Ch.359
Battle Angle Alite Ch.1-8


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 8, 2012)

Dogs: Bullets & Carnage 69 
Toriko 179


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 8, 2012)

Battle angel alita Vol.2-7


----------



## Roman (Mar 8, 2012)

Magi. I'm liking it. A LOT. I went from chapter 1 to chapter 30 in one day. That's rare for me.


----------



## Delicious (Mar 8, 2012)

Gantz 359
Liar Game 151
Beelzebub 146
Mirai Nikki 39


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 8, 2012)

Beelzebub chapter 147.


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Mar 8, 2012)

For me its 

OP - 659
Bleach 484


Now Im waiting for DGM and Soul eater as these four are the only ones I like that are ongoing


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 8, 2012)

Liar Game 151
Beelzebub 147
Magi 78
Gantz 359
Dogs: Bullets and Carnage 1-30
History's Strongest Disciple Omake 01


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 8, 2012)

Nisekoi ch.17


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2012)

*Today:*



_Beelzebub_ (Ch.146)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.134)
_Nami Iro_ (Ch.4)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.17)
_Pixy Gale_ (Ch.12-13) [/End]  [author went on a break and the series never resumed...officially cancelled, despite the previous chapter ending on a cliff hanger]


----------



## Klammo (Mar 9, 2012)

Gantz 359
Fairy Tail 274


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 9, 2012)

Fairy Tail 274
The Breaker:NW 61


----------



## Delicious (Mar 9, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 466
Fairy Tail 276
Nisekoi 15-17
History's Strongest Disciple Omake 1


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 9, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 274.


----------



## x5exotic (Mar 9, 2012)

I just read Magi ch.1.....it's pretty good. Has potential.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 9, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 466
Fairy Tail 276
Nisekoi 17
History's Strongest Disciple Omake 1
Buyuden 1-46
The Breaker New Waves 62
The World God Only Knows 180
Nurarihyon no Mago 193
Ratman 22
Air Gear 348


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 9, 2012)

Dogs: Bullets and Carnage 31-69
Nisekoi 17
History's Strongest Disciple 466
The Breaker: New Waves 62
Fairy Tail 274
Tower of God 84
The World God Only Knows 180
Ratman 22


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 9, 2012)

The God Of Highschool 45


----------



## Hariti (Mar 9, 2012)

Fairy Tail 274
Gantz 359


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 9, 2012)

Medaka Box chap. 137
Fairy Tail chap. 274
One Piece chap. 659


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2012)

*Today:* 



_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.273-274)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.466)
_Nami Iro_ (Ch.5)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.180)


----------



## Klammo (Mar 10, 2012)

The God Of Highschool 45


----------



## Roman (Mar 10, 2012)

All caught up with Magi. Man, this series really is amazing. Chapter 53 was frighteningly realistic too.


----------



## Hariti (Mar 10, 2012)

Bakuman 170
Reborn! 376


----------



## Delicious (Mar 10, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 376


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 10, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 376
Magi 79
Medaka 179
Bakuman 170
Magico 50


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 10, 2012)

Medaka Box 137
Magi 79
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 376
Bakuman 170
Tower of God 85


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 10, 2012)

Air gear chapter 348.


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 10, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 289-311


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2012)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.170)
_Hana Michi Otome_ (Ch.2)
_Himegoto_ (Ch.2)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.355) *[/End]*
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.87)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.136-137)
_Nami Iro_ (Ch.6)
_Pantser Princess_ (Ch.4)
_To LOVE-Ru Darkness_ (Ch.17)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 11, 2012)

Katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 376.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 11, 2012)

Mahou Sensei Negima! 355
Kurogane 26
Mysterious Girlfriend X 64
Gintama 391


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 11, 2012)

Katekyo hitman reborn! Ch. 376.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 11, 2012)

Kurogane 26
Gintama 391
Cloud 1-4


----------



## Delicious (Mar 11, 2012)

Bakuman 170
Death Note Another Note: The Los Angeles BB Murder Cases 1-7 [Completed]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 11, 2012)

Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi chap. 11
Sekirei chap. 125
Fate/Kaleid Liner Prisma Illya chap. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2012)

*Today:*


_Another_ (Ch.14)
_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.33)
_Big Order_ (Ch.6)
_Frogman_ (Ch.41-42)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.118)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.354)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.30)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.173-174+Suzuka side story) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Not even a child and time itself could soften that abrasive exterior >__>



_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.11)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.51)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.32-33)
_Sonna Mirai wa Uso de Aru_ (Ch.31)
_Tena on S-string_ (Ch.28)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.95-96)


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 12, 2012)

Highschool DxD 14
cage of Eden 146
Gintama 391
Katekyo hitman reborn! 376.


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 12, 2012)

Antimagia Ch.5
Battle Angel Alita Vol.7-9


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 12, 2012)

Area no Kishi 85-86


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 12, 2012)

Area no Kishi 86
Good Ending 118
Highschool DxD 14
Cage of Eden 146
Kimi no Iru Machi 173 &174
Suzuka Side Story
Silver Spoon 33
Code:Breaker 164
Magi 80
Buyuden 48


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 12, 2012)

GE-Good Ending 118
Ubel Blatt 102
Kimi no Iru Machi 173-174
Suzuka Side Story
Magi 80
Code: Breaker 164
Sekirei 125
Highschool DxD 6-14
Soul Eater 95
Life is Money 1-8


----------



## Markness (Mar 12, 2012)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Vento Aureo volume 3

JoJolion chapters 1-7


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 12, 2012)

Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya chap. 2-3
Highschool DxD chap. 14
Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~ chap. 1


----------



## Motochika (Mar 12, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.376


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 12, 2012)

Area no kishi chapters 1-30.


----------



## Hariti (Mar 13, 2012)

Area no Kishi 86


----------



## Stripes (Mar 13, 2012)

*One Piece*; 400-450
*Bleach*; 1-200


----------



## Brian (Mar 13, 2012)

_March Comes in Like a Lion_ Ch. 15-21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2012)

*Today:*


_Area no Kishi_ (Ch.86)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.146)
_Eru-Eru Sister_ (Ch.5)
_EX - Shounen Hyouryuu_ (Ch.19)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.119)
_Hakoiri Devil Princess_ (Ch.31)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.339)
_Iris Zero_ (Ch.28)
_Mission! School_ (Ch.9)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.64)
_Nana Maru San Batsu ~7O3X~_ (Ch.16)
_Otome no Teikoku_ (Ch.8)
_Pokemon B&W Special_ (Ch.18)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.25)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 13, 2012)

area no kishi chapters 31-70.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 13, 2012)

World Embryo 72

Gangsta 1-11


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 13, 2012)

Haikyuu!! 1
Happy Project 6-7
Iris Zero 28


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 14, 2012)

Area no kishi chapters 71-86.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2012)

*Today:*


_Highschool DxD_ (Ch.14)
_Himegoto_ (Ch.3)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.376)
_Otoko no Musume Days_ (Ch.1)
_Ratman_ (Ch.20-22)
_Ro-Kyu-Bu!_ (Ch.6)
_Tsuki Tsuki!_ (Ch.8)


----------



## Delicious (Mar 14, 2012)

Naruto 578


----------



## Motochika (Mar 14, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 578


----------



## Hariti (Mar 14, 2012)

Naruto 578
One Piece 660


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 14, 2012)

One Piece 660
Naruto 578


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 14, 2012)

naruto chapter 578.

one piece chapter 660.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 14, 2012)

One Piece 660
Naruto 578
Ratman 23
Magi 81
Zettai Karen Children 299
Hajime no Ippo 969 - 970
Gamaran 132


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 14, 2012)

Naruto 578


----------



## x5exotic (Mar 14, 2012)

Shingeki no Kyojin, a pretty cool manga.


----------



## Delicious (Mar 14, 2012)

One Piece 660


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 14, 2012)

Jojo Bizarre adventure part 4 Vol.1-3(Rereading)
Shingeki no Kyojin Ch.1-31
Naruto Ch. 578


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 14, 2012)

One Piece 660


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 14, 2012)

Naruto 578
One Piece 660
Magi 81
Ratman 23
Gamaran 132
Iris Zero 1-28


----------



## Delicious (Mar 14, 2012)

D.Gray-man 212


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 14, 2012)

*yesterday*
Akumetsu 1-32

*Today*
Akumetsu 33-76


----------



## Brian (Mar 15, 2012)

_Tsuzuki wa Mata Ashita_ Ch. 1-3
_One Piece_ Ch. 660
_Naruto_ Ch. 578


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2012)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.88)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.17)
_Idol Pretender_ (Ch.6)
_Kahe Tantei Bu_ (Ch.22)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.24)
_Onii-chan no Koto nanka Zenzen Suki Janain Dakara ne!!_ (Ch.39)
_Photo Kano_ (Ch.4)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.19)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.125)
_Sore ga Kanojo no Seigi nara_ (Ch.7-8)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.295)


----------



## Delicious (Mar 15, 2012)

Beelzebub 148


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 15, 2012)

*One Piece 660
Beelzebub 148*


----------



## Klammo (Mar 15, 2012)

Naruto 578
One Piece 660
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 377


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 15, 2012)

Beelzebub 148
Buster Keel 23
Hunter X Hunter 340
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 377


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 15, 2012)

Beelzebub 148
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 377
Buster Keel 19-23
Ratman 24
Hunter x Hunter 340


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 15, 2012)

Hunter x Hunter Ch. 340
Buster Keel Ch.23
REsaVAL Ch.2


----------



## x5exotic (Mar 15, 2012)

Hunter x Hunter 340
Shingeki no Kyoujin (Reading atm)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 15, 2012)

hunter x hunter chapter 340.

katekyo hitman reborn! chapter 377.

beelzebub chapter 148.

blood and steel chapter 15.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 15, 2012)

Naruto 578.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 15, 2012)

Akumetsu 77-125


----------



## Delicious (Mar 15, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 377
Sun-ken Rock 91-94
Btooom! 43


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 16, 2012)

Kiryuuin Kaya ni Chi wo Suwareru dake no Kantan na Oshigoto chap. 2
Medaka Box chap. 138


----------



## Brian (Mar 16, 2012)

_Vagabond_ Ch. 301


----------



## Hariti (Mar 16, 2012)

Reborn! 377


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 16, 2012)

Hitman Reborn 377
Beelzebub 148
Medaka Box 138
Nisekoi 18
Baby Steps 88
Magi 81
Hunter X Hunter 340


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2012)

*Today:*


_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.31)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.135)
_Kiryuuin Kaya ni Chi wo Suwareru dake no Kantan na Oshigoto_ (Ch.2)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.138)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.18)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.126)
_Sore ga Kanojo no Seigi nara_ (Ch.9)
_Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!_ (Ch.15)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 16, 2012)

fairy tail chapter 275.

air gear chapter 349.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 16, 2012)

fairy tail 275
Nisekoi 18
air gear 349


----------



## Delicious (Mar 16, 2012)

Fairy Tail 275
Nisekoi 18


----------



## mali (Mar 16, 2012)

Vagabond chap 301.


----------



## Brian (Mar 16, 2012)

_Emanon's Wanderings_ Ch. 1-8 (End)


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 16, 2012)

Air Gear 349
Fairy Tail 275
Magi 82
Baby Steps 89


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 16, 2012)

Akumetsu ( completed)


----------



## Stripes (Mar 16, 2012)

*Papillon* ((Completed))


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 16, 2012)

The World God Only Knows 181


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 16, 2012)

Defense Devil 78.


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 16, 2012)

*20th Century Boys ((206))
Beelzebub ((148))
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru ((135))
Medaka Box ((138))
Minamoto-kun Monogatari ((24))
The World God Only Knows ((181))
Vagabond ((301))

also read some webtoons/manhwas*


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 16, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 312-347


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.89)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.147)
_Naruto_ (Ch.578)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.181)


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 17, 2012)

Fairy Tail 275
Magi 82
Gintama 391
Medaka Box 138
Nisekoi 18
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 467
The World Only Knows 181
Sekirei 126


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 17, 2012)

Sekirei chap. 126
Naruto chap. 577-578
Fairy Tail chap. 275
Bleach chap. 484
K-On! chap. 1-13


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 17, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 348-377


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 17, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 467
Magico 51
Bakuman 171
The World God Only Knows 181
Gintama 392
Soul Eater 96


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 17, 2012)

*20th Century Boys ((249 completed))
Bakuman ((171))*


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 17, 2012)

Gintama 392
Soul Eater 96


----------



## Delicious (Mar 17, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 467
Bakuman 171


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 17, 2012)

Soul Eater 96
Bakuman 171
Another 1-15


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 17, 2012)

Gantz ~ 304-359


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 17, 2012)

The Breaker: NW 63


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2012)

*Today:*



_Ashita Dorobou_ (Ch.13)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.171)
_Classmate, Kamimura Yuuka wa Kou Itta_ (Ch.6)
_Deus Ex machina_ (Ch.18)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.39)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.275)
_Nana to Kaoru - Black Label_ (Ch.19-20)
_Otasuke Miko Miko-chan_ (Ch.2)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi_ (Ch.12)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.26)
_Sore ga Kanojo no Seigi nara_ (Ch.10)
_Spas-Pa_ (Ch.32) *[/End]* _Another series that ends abruptly without the mangaka giving an ending (In fact adding a new character and some foreshadowing...)_
_Velvet Kiss_ (Ch.31)


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 18, 2012)

*Mahou Senki Lyrical Nanoha Force* volume 2


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2012)

K-On! chap. 14-40


----------



## Stringer (Mar 18, 2012)

_Vagabond c.301_
_Kangoku Gakuen c.27_


----------



## Delicious (Mar 18, 2012)

Rock Lee's Springtime Of Youth 10


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 18, 2012)

Trance Knights 02
Kimi no Iru Machi 175
The Breaker: New Waves 63
Tower of God 86
Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth 10
Another 16
Magico 43-51
Vagabond 301


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 18, 2012)

Kimi no Iru Machi 175
The Breaker: New Waves 63
Velvet Kiss 31


----------



## Delicious (Mar 18, 2012)

Code: Breaker 163-164
Kangoku Gakuen 1-6


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 18, 2012)

Nurarihyon no Mago 194


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 18, 2012)

the breaker: new waves chapter 63.

Soul eater chapter 96.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2012)

Tales of Graces f chap. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2012)

*Today:*

_Another_ (Ch.15)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.23)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.73)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.355)
_Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko_ (Ch.9)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.467)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.175)


----------



## Hariti (Mar 19, 2012)

Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth 10
Skip Beat 185-186


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 19, 2012)

*Akira ((Volume 1))
Eights ((1))
Nurarihyon no Mago ((194))
The Breaker: New Waves ((68))
Witch Hunter ((68))

Edit:
Btooom! ((44))*


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 19, 2012)

The Breaker: New Wave 5


----------



## Klammo (Mar 19, 2012)

Magi 75-80


----------



## Stringer (Mar 19, 2012)

_
Sunny c.1-4
Vagabond volume 1 [Reread]
Claymore c.15-18
No.5 c.1_


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 19, 2012)

Diamon no Ace 1-71
Magi 83
Baby Steps 90
Tokyo Ravens 7


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 19, 2012)

*Soul Eater* - Chapters 92-96


----------



## Delicious (Mar 19, 2012)

Btooom! 44


----------



## mali (Mar 19, 2012)

Nausiaca:Valley of the Wind Vol 1


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 19, 2012)

rock lee's springtime of youth chapter 10.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 19, 2012)

*The Breaker: New Waves 50-63*


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 20, 2012)

dragon ball SD chapter 7.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 20, 2012)

*K-ON Vol. 6 Ch. 8*
Poor Yui. 

And we finally saw Yui's mom.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 20, 2012)

Gamaran 133
Kimi no Ira Machi 1-175 ( yes, a marathon of that manga today^^ )
Silver Spoon 34
Good Ending 119


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2012)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.90)
_Btooom!_ (Ch.44)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei!_ (Ch.20)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.119)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.32)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru_ (Ch.11)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.66)
_Puppy Lovers_ (Ch.10-11)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.32)


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2012)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ 8-11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2012)

*Today:*



_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.147)
_Dare nimo Ienai_ (Ch.3)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_  (Ch.44)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.106)
_Kono Naka ni Hitori Imouto ga Iru!_ (Ch.2-3)
_Kurogane_ (Ch.26-27)
_Nozoki Ana_ (Ch.75-77)
_Otomegokoro no Jiyuugata_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Motochika (Mar 21, 2012)

Bleach Ch. 485
Naruto Ch. 579


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 21, 2012)

Naruto 579


----------



## Stringer (Mar 21, 2012)

_One Piece c.661
Vagabond c.11-18 [Reread]_


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 21, 2012)

One Piece 661
Naruto 579
Bleach 185
Magi 84
Happy Project 8
Nana to Kaoru 45
Ratman 25


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 21, 2012)

Didn't do one yesterday, so I'll just include them into this post.

One Piece 661
Naruto 579
Bleach 485
Kurogane 25
Btoooom! 44
Magi 83-84
Ratman 25
Shaman King Zero 04
Gamaran 133
Dragonball SD 07
GE- Good Ending 118
Another 17
Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth Special


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 21, 2012)

One piece Chapter 661.

Naruto chapter 579.

Bleach chapter 485.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 21, 2012)

Diamond no Ace 72


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 21, 2012)

Various chapters of The World God Only Knows, plus various chapters of H-manga.


----------



## Baby Joe (Mar 21, 2012)

Naruto Ch. 579
Bleach Ch. 485
Rave Master Ch. 196


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 21, 2012)

One Piece 661


----------



## Delicious (Mar 21, 2012)

One Piece 661
Naruto 579
Bleach 485


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2012)

*Today:*

_Again!!_ (Ch.3)
_Another_ (Ch.16-17)
_Bleach_ (Ch.485)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.18)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.33)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.67)
_Naruto_ (Ch.579)
_Otomegokoro no Jiyuugata_ (Ch.4)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.34)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.3)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.45)


----------



## Hariti (Mar 22, 2012)

_Bleach_ 485
_Naruto_ 579
_One Piece_ 661
_Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth_ Special
_Silver Spoon_ 34


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 22, 2012)

One Piece chap. 660-661
Toriko chap. 179
Bleach chap. 485
Naruto chap. 579
Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Rojou Kansatsu Kenkyuukai Nisshi chap. 12
DCD chap. 4


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 22, 2012)

beelzebub chapter 149.


----------



## Delicious (Mar 22, 2012)

Beelzebub 149


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 22, 2012)

Beelzebub 149
Toriko 180
Gintama 393


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 22, 2012)

K-On! chap. 41-45


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 23, 2012)

Beelzebub 149
The Breaker: New Waves 64
Gintama 393
Medaka Box 139


----------



## Shozan (Mar 23, 2012)

Tower of God 1 - 3
Hotel (one shots) all of them
Berserk Vol. 15 till pg. 100


----------



## Hariti (Mar 23, 2012)

_Vampire Knight_ 81


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2012)

*Today:*



_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.139)
_Kikou Shoujo wa Kizutsukanai_ (Ch.19)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.81)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.68)
_Ratman_ (Ch.23-24)
_Sisterism_ (Ch.19)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.16)


----------



## Klammo (Mar 23, 2012)

Fairy Tail 276


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 23, 2012)

The Breaker: New Waves 64
Fairy Tail 276
Bakuman 172
Medaka Box 139
Minamoto-kun Monogatari 25
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 468
Unbreakable Machine Doll 19
The World God Only Knows 182
Air Gear 350
Anagle Mole 16


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 23, 2012)

air gear chapter 350.

fairy tail chapter 276.


----------



## Delicious (Mar 23, 2012)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 468
Fairy Tail 276
Bakuman 172


----------



## Motochika (Mar 23, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 377


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 23, 2012)

Bakuman 172
Fairy Tail 276
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 468
The World God Only Knows 182


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 23, 2012)

Medaka Box chap. 139


----------



## Brian (Mar 24, 2012)

_Billy Bat_ Ch. 73
_Couverture_ Ch. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2012)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.172)
_G-Maru Edition_ (Ch.10)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.468)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.139)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.25)
_Otomegokoro no Jiyuugata_ (Ch.5)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.31)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.182)
_Yamada-kun to 7-nin no Majo_ (Ch.4-5)


----------



## Hariti (Mar 24, 2012)

Bakuman 172
Fairy Tail 276
Reborn! 377


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 24, 2012)

Flame of Recca chapter 2 & 3


----------



## Stringer (Mar 24, 2012)

_Blue Heaven c.18-20
Area D - Inou Ryouiki c.1
Shinobi no Kuni c.1-2
XO Sisters c.1
_


----------



## Klammo (Mar 24, 2012)

Magi 81-84


----------



## KohZa (Mar 24, 2012)

KHR! Ch.378
Fairy Tail Ch.276


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 24, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 378


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 24, 2012)

Nisekoi 19
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 378
Frogman 43
Gantz 360


----------



## Delicious (Mar 24, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 378
Gantz 360
Liar Game 152
Nisekoi 19


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2012)

Vampire Knight chapter 81
Kimi no Iru Machi chapter 176
Steins; Gate: Boukan no Rebellion chapters 1-9


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 24, 2012)

Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Takanashi no Hidamari chap. 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2012)

*Today:*


_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.85-86)
_Himawari-san_ (Ch.8)
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ (Ch.136)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.176)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.45-46)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.69-70)
_Near Equal_ (Ch.4)
_Nisekoi_ (Ch.19)
_Papa no Iukoto wo Kikinasai! - Takanashi no Hidamari_ (Ch.3)
_Photo Kano - Your Eyes Only_ (Ch.1-3)
_Tonari no Raenzel W_ (Ch.8)


----------



## Brian (Mar 25, 2012)

_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 81
_Gantz_ Ch. 360
_Liar Game_ Ch. 152


----------



## Hariti (Mar 25, 2012)

_Dengeki Daisy_ 46(Finally updated)


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 25, 2012)

Re-reading:

*Project ARMS* volume 1


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 25, 2012)

Kimi No Iru Machi 176
Good Ending 120
Anagle Mole 16-17
Cage Of Eden 148


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 25, 2012)

Re-reading:

*Project ARMS* volume 2


----------



## Stringer (Mar 25, 2012)

_Blood and Steel c.16
Shingeki no Kyojin vol.1
Area D - Inou Ryouiki c.2
Gekka Bijin c.10
XO Sisters c.2_


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 25, 2012)

Gantz 360
GE-Good Ending 120
Kimi no Iru Machi 176
Liar Game 152
Nisekoi 19
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 378
Vinland Saga 81
Code: Breaker 166
Tower of God 88


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 25, 2012)

Sankarea Chap.1-3
Accel World chap. 1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2012)

*Today:
*


_Again!!_ (Ch.4)
_Another_ (Ch.18-20) *[/End]*
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.120)
_Gyarugewe no Sekai yo, Youkoso!_ (Ch.3-5)
_Hayate no Gotoku!_ (Ch.356)
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ (Ch.34)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.59)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.36)
_Ore no Kanojo to Osananajimi ga Shuraba Sugiru + H_ (Ch.5)


----------



## Hariti (Mar 26, 2012)

_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ 69


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 26, 2012)

Re-reading:

*Project ARMS* volume 3


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 26, 2012)

Eureka Seven Ao 03
Magi 85


----------



## Delicious (Mar 26, 2012)

Code:Breaker 165-166
Kangoku Gakuen 1-29


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sped through Absolute Boyfriend which was cute. Reminded me of Chobits but less pervy and more aww...


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 26, 2012)

Re-reading:

*Project ARMS* volumes 3,4,5


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

Another chap. 9.5, 15
Rinne no Lagrange - Dawn of Memoria chap. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2012)

*Today:*



_Baby Steps_ (Ch.91)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.148)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.28)
_Fantasista_ (Ch.120-122)
_Genshiken_ (Ch.74)
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ (Ch.88-89)
_Otomegokoro no Jiyuugata_ (Ch.6) *[/End]*
_Otome Historic_ (Ch.3)
_Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker_ (Ch.23)


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 27, 2012)

Baby Steps 91
Magi 85
Silver Spoon 35
Code Breaker 165-167
Buyuden 49
Kuroko no Basuke 127
Sket Dance 185


----------



## Klammo (Mar 27, 2012)

Noblesse 229
Witch Hunter 1-3


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 27, 2012)

Code: Breaker 167
Ratman 27


----------



## Stringer (Mar 27, 2012)

_Blue Heaven c.19-20
Feng Shen Ji c.1
XO Sisters c.3
Vagabond c.19-25_ [_re-reading_]


----------



## Delicious (Mar 27, 2012)

Code:Breaker 167


----------



## Stringer (Mar 27, 2012)

_Area D - Inou Ryouiki c.2_


----------



## Brian (Mar 28, 2012)

_What a Wonderful World!_ Ch. 1-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2012)

*Today:*

_Aimane - Akuma na Kanojo wo Produce_ (Ch.3)
_Kono S wo, Mi yo!_ (Ch.63-64)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.40-41)
_Nyotai-ka_ (Ch.27-29)
_Uwakoi_ (Ch.5-6)


----------



## Motochika (Mar 28, 2012)

Bleach Ch.486 
Naruto Ch.580


----------



## Patrick (Mar 28, 2012)

One Piece 662
Naruto 580
Bleach 486
Reborn 379
Magico 52
Monster 1-24
Detective Conan 1-20


----------



## ShipTeaser (Mar 28, 2012)

Just finished reading the chapters that make up Volume 5 Of Highschool Of The Dead, which dropped through my door today.

The epically long wait for a new chapter to be released is bad for one's spirit...


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 28, 2012)

Kaichou wa Maid-sama! 69
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 379
Naruto 580


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 28, 2012)

One Piece 662
Naruto 580
Bleach 486
Reborn 379
Magico 52
Magi 86
Code Breaker 168
Freezing 66


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 28, 2012)

Naruto Ch.579-580
Gantz Ch.370
Battle angel alita:last order Ch. 110
Toriko Ch.180


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 28, 2012)

Naruto 580
Bleach 486
One Piece 662
Code: Breaker 168
Magi 86
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 379
Freezing 66
Need a Girl 40-41


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 28, 2012)

Re-reading:

*Project ARMS* volume 6


----------



## Delicious (Mar 28, 2012)

One Piece 662
Naruto 580
Bleach 486
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 379
Code:Breaker 168
Sun-ken Rock 95


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 28, 2012)

One Piece 662


----------



## Stringer (Mar 28, 2012)

_Paladin c.40
Feng Shen Ji c.2
One Piece 662
XO Sisters c.3-4_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 29, 2012)

Naruto chapter 580.

Bleach chapter 486.

One piece chapter 662.

Katekyo hitman reborn! Chapter 379.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 29, 2012)

Re-reading:

*Project ARMS* volumes 7 and 8


----------



## Hariti (Mar 29, 2012)

_Bleach_ 486
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ 379
_Naruto _580
_One Piece_ 662


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2012)

*Today:*



_Bleach_ (Ch.486)
_Denpa Kyoushi_ (Ch.19)
_Fujimura-kun Mates_ (Ch.45)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.68-69)
_Kono S wo, Mi yo!_ (Ch.65)
_Kuroko no Basket_ (Ch.127)
_Minamoto-kun Monogatari_ (Ch.26)
_Naruto_ (Ch.586)
_Silver Spoon_ (Ch.35)


----------



## Klammo (Mar 29, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 379
Toriko 181


----------



## Motochika (Mar 29, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch.379


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 29, 2012)

eureka seven: astral ocean chapters 2&3.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 29, 2012)

Toriko 181
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 379
Hajime no Ippo 971
Nurarihyon no Mago 196
Beelzebub 150
Freezing 66 -67 
Zettai Karen Children 300
Zen Martial Arts Academy 21


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 29, 2012)

Toriko Ch.181


----------



## Stringer (Mar 29, 2012)

_Freaks' Squeele c.15
Shingeki no Kyojin c.6
XO sisters c.4_


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 29, 2012)

*Disgaea 2* - Vol. 1


----------



## Delicious (Mar 29, 2012)

Beelzebub 150


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 29, 2012)

Re-reading:

*Project ARMS* volumes 9 and 10


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

-Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi 469
-Black Behemoth


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

